# New tool day!



## Checkers

So this morning I finally broke down and picked up...








A Hilti SD 4500 A18!








A Hilti SMD 50 Screw Magazine








And a Hilti SME Extension Tube!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Just for the gun, (+ bats) it would cost me over $500 bucks. Here in canuck land.

let me guess, you got everything for under $500, down there in the land of the free

Congratulations though, It's sorta like welcoming a new member into the family eh':thumbup:


----------



## D's

Got the same setup checkers and love it. 
Here's some tips... 
the strip catches in the magazine with 10 screws left as a warning
sometimes the empty screw strip end coils back into the magazine when doing corners-some tape across the top will keep it out
get some extra plastic end tips off Hilti because they wear

Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## chris

Hilti is the sht:thumbsup:


----------



## Checkers

D's said:


> Got the same setup checkers and love it.
> Here's some tips...
> the strip catches in the magazine with 10 screws left as a warning
> sometimes the empty screw strip end coils back into the magazine when doing corners-some tape across the top will keep it out
> get some extra plastic end tips off Hilti because they wear
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase!


Thanks for the tips D's, I wonder why it catches on the tenth! That's ****ing crazy!
I'll make sure I tape it, that's how I fixed all my Sencos too.

Now if only they made a longer extension!

2Buck, $500 for the setup including a bucket of Tyrex 2" screws.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Checkers said:


> So this morning I finally broke down and picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hilti SD 4500 A18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hilti SMD 50 Screw Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hilti SME Extension Tube!


Congrats, nothing like new tools !!!!!

Question tho????? Why would you pay for a screw magazine,,,,, don't you get free **** on your computer?????:whistling2:


----------



## msd

just bought the same set up this past week on ebay minus the extension 245 for gun 2 batteries and charger and 60 for smd 50


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Congrats, nothing like new tools !!!!!
> 
> Question tho????? Why would you pay for a screw magazine,,,,, don't you get free **** on your computer?????:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins

Congratulations mister! You must be busy then, and that's good :thumbsup:

I picked up one of these last week...

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?&nodeId=-16359&selProdOid=15780


----------



## TonyM

I have the Uk version.
SD 5000 A22 and the SMD 57

22 volts, 5000 RPM. Love it.
Why would you *not* use collated screws?


----------



## gazman

New tool day for me. you ever see a tool and just say I WANT ONE?
http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/product-kits/fein-multimaster-top-plus/#product-title


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> New tool day for me. you ever see a tool and just say I WANT ONE?
> http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/product-kits/fein-multimaster-top-plus/#product-title


Those things are all over our tv ads, Called a renovator. Your one looks better though.


----------



## gazman

Yep these guys invented the multimaster. The patent expired so now everyone is making them. This one is German with a 3 year waranty so it should be the goods.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> New tool day for me. you ever see a tool and just say I WANT ONE?
> http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/product-kits/fein-multimaster-top-plus/#product-title


 are you going to sand your work with that









Quick drink a beer, your mind is going


----------



## Kiwiman

I've been meaning to get one of those, I haven't got a use for it but I'll get it anyway because it looks handy :yes:


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> I've been meaning to get one of those, I haven't got a use for it but I'll get it anyway because it looks handy :yes:



That was my thinking. I have used it already. Had to remove the splashbacks in a older kitchen.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

only 500$ for all that!? 2Bucks right! Around these parts, that would cost me 600$ just for the drywall gun and 2 batteries. Crazyness!


----------



## gazman

New tool day today. DB`s dont last forever so I got a stash.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> New tool day today. DB`s dont last forever so I got a stash.


You must get some weird looks at the checkout


----------



## bevo

gazman said:


> New tool day today. DB`s dont last forever so I got a stash.


 
Why dont they last forever...not like theres any moving parts.

Its nice to have a stash though


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> You must get some weird looks at the checkout


I get them online, so I am not sure about the weird looks.


----------



## gazman

bevo said:


> Why dont they last forever...not like theres any moving parts.
> 
> Its nice to have a stash though



They are the moving part Bevo. There is a fair bit of friction involved when you think about it. When we are full on busy we probably get 3 months out of a brush. Then it gets retired to wash duty. And so the cycle goes.


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> New tool day for me. you ever see a tool and just say I WANT ONE?
> http://www.multimaster.info/en_us/product-kits/fein-multimaster-top-plus/#product-title


Oh man....you're going to find a BILLION uses for it. Trust me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I get them online, so I am not sure about the weird looks.


Buying dunny brushes online? .....descretely.......







You are getting a weird look right now Gaz :jester:


----------



## gazman

SlimPickins said:


> Oh man....you're going to find a BILLION uses for it. Trust me.:thumbsup:


You are not wrong Slim. It is amazing how many times I have used it already. Fantastic for cutting out patches. Cut the new board that you are going to use, screw it to the existing board, run the multi master around the edge using the board as a template. Perfect fit every time:thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Buying dunny brushes online? .....descretely.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting a weird look right now Gaz :jester:



:blink:Makes me wish I had a PO Box. They are probably Googeling my address right now.


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> You are not wrong Slim. It is amazing how many times I have used it already. Fantastic for cutting out patches. Cut the new board that you are going to use, screw it to the existing board, run the multi master around the edge using the board as a template. Perfect fit every time:thumbsup:.


Here's a little trick I learned after frying one of the Metal Holz blades on some siding nails.....use the fried blade for sheetrock demo, plaster, whatever. The blades are ridiculously expensive, and you don't have to worry about wrecking the blade when you hit a nail or a screw. I've been using the same blade for drywall demo for almost a year now:thumbsup: It looks funky but it'll plow through rock no problem.


----------



## gazman

Thanks for that Slim. I looked a getting the multimaster for a couple of years but thought that it was a want not a need. Boy was I wrong, one of the best tools I have ever bought.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

Nothing special but here is what I bought last week.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> New tool day today. DB`s dont last forever so I got a stash.


 Good lord man!! Let me send you a wool roller!!! LOl!!


----------



## Workaholic

I forgot to show what the new Dewalt replaced. I have had this drill for about nine years and it is just under powered so I figured it was time for a new one plus I wanted the hammer drill setting. 

Bought two new batteries for it last year and for the price of the batteries I could of got a new 18v but not an xrp what ever the hell that is so I just stuck with the timex. 

Around the first of the year it took a fall of a couple stories and busted the plastic piece between the shaft and trigger but it still works perfectly. Now it lost it's job. lol I hope the new one can last as long as this one has.


----------



## tomg

*Tool tests*

Seen this?


----------



## moore

The best utility blade I have run across so far..$$$ ,,but I don't mind paying for good blades..If you know of better please tell!


----------



## Kiwiman

tomg said:


> Seen this?
> 
> Blue Crew Tough Tests: Full Length - YouTube


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

tomg said:


> Seen this?
> 
> Blue Crew Tough Tests: Full Length - YouTube


Hahaha! Ya! That was friggen awesome!!


----------



## justadrywallguy

tomg said:


> Seen this?
> 
> Blue Crew Tough Tests: Full Length - YouTube


Well Tapepro I am putting your tools in question of toughness, please pay postage....:laughing: Hey you gave me the Idea:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Some have sent me a pm asking about the DB how the one in the video looks different to the ones in the pics. The answer is I use a bit of condute as a handle. The first pic is of a DB that is past its use by date. The rest of the pics show how I attach the DB to the condute.


----------



## moore

Thanks for everything Gaz..I'll give the dunny a try Tomorrow.:yes:
That wool roller is for you ..I'll send it off this week.

My whif said ...Nice of him to send you a cooler cup,,but what's the cup cleaner for?


----------



## gazman

You are welcome more. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TonyM

New tool day for me yesterday. 22v Impact driver.









Very light and extremely powerful.


----------



## Mudshark

tomg said:


> Seen this?
> 
> Blue Crew Tough Tests: Full Length - YouTube


Good one Tom but I think it gives PT some ideas for getting more tools and producing more videos.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Good one Tom but I think it gives PT some ideas for getting more tools and producing more videos.


Hahaha! Pretty much!
Don't be surprised if I put your compound tube through the same series of tests Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> You are not wrong Slim. It is amazing how many times I have used it already. Fantastic for cutting out patches. Cut the new board that you are going to use, screw it to the existing board, run the multi master around the edge using the board as a template. Perfect fit every time:thumbsup:.


Here is a repair I had to do today. The ceiling was damaged by water getting in the through the roof. What you cant see is swollen board about 6" square. Used the Multimaster to cut it out, it does a great job minimal dust and clean edges. I used masonite as a backer, and prefilled and taped with cornice cement. Cornice cements setting can be accelerated by mixing, the pic with the mud on the bench and the knife shows that, they are both from the same mix. Stir is up and prefill a couple of minutes later tape.:thumbsup: The final pic is after 2nd coat 4 hours later.


----------



## gazman

Here are the rest of the pics.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Here is a repair I had to do today. The ceiling was damaged by water getting in the through the roof. What you cant see is swollen board about 6" square. Used the Multimaster to cut it out, it does a great job minimal dust and clean edges. I used masonite as a backer, and prefilled and taped with cornice cement. Cornice cements setting can be accelerated by mixing, the pic with the mud on the bench and the knife shows that, they are both from the same mix. Stir is up and prefill a couple of minutes later tape.:thumbsup: The final pic is after 2nd coat 4 hours later.


Excellent :thumbsup:
Do they give off much dust when cutting drywall?


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Excellent :thumbsup:
> Do they give off much dust when cutting drywall?



No not much dust at all. The blade is very thin and the teeth very fine. Turn the speed down and all good.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice! Thanks for those pics Gazman! Very well done!


----------



## Workaholic

moore said:


> The best utility blade I have run across so far..$$$ ,,but I don't mind paying for good blades..If you know of better please tell!


That is what I like to use too. 


TonyM said:


> New tool day for me yesterday. 22v Impact driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very light and extremely powerful.


Sweet impact. :thumbup:

Here is what I picked up today.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Now PT will half to do a video on which impact gun is better, the hilti or Dewalt:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Now PT will half to do a video on which impact gun is better, the hilti or Dewalt:yes::whistling2:


I have a Milwaukee that kicks serious ass too! Never had a problem with it!


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have a Milwaukee that kicks serious ass too! Never had a problem with it!


Don't bottom out tapcons with it.......they work real good until you do that.

I'm guessing Hilti makes a serious impact driver.....they've got beats dialed in.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Don't bottom out tapcons with it.......they work real good until you do that.
> 
> I'm guessing Hilti makes a serious impact driver.....they've got beats dialed in.


Haha! Thanks for the advice.
And ya, I wouldn't mess around with anything Hilti. Pretty well everything they make is top of the line! But you pay a pretty penny for it too. :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Thanks for the advice.
> And ya, I wouldn't mess around with anything Hilti. Pretty well everything they make is top of the line! But you pay a pretty penny for it too. :yes:


I can't switch teams now, I'm too far in :yes: Unless of course I see a deep discounted Hilti kit. 

My Milwaukee drill was acting up the other day after drilling through 1/2" steel. Might have been the auto-shut off but I don't think so....it's been a lot hotter than that:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I just ordered me a new Marshalltown 12x5 carbon steel trowel from Wall Tools:thumbup:. I cant wait to get my grubby mitts on it. See, even auto-tool guys get excited for a hand tool.:yes:


----------



## cazna

I got this tapepro 12 box last week, Man this gear is some real quality stuff, That door is very, very smooth and the springs are set real nice, They dont pull back as hard as some other box springs do.
It will hold a good amount as well. The brass holder looks quite thick as well. The setting dial feels nice and look how far it can open up for cleaning :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I can just imagine the Captain "Dang whyd ya git a 12" fer".
Seriosly though a 12" has been on my mind for a while now. I bet that Tape-pro cost you a few bucks though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I just ordered me a new Marshalltown 12x5 carbon steel trowel from Wall Tools:thumbup:. I cant wait to get my grubby mitts on it. See, even auto-tool guys get excited for a hand tool.:yes:


Nice buy P.A! You'll have to show her to use when you get it! :thumbsup: I love my Kraft Elite trowel I got from there as well!

















cazna said:


> I got this tapepro 12 box last week, Man this gear is some real quality stuff, That door is very, very smooth and the springs are set real nice, They dont pull back as hard as some other box springs do.
> It will hold a good amount as well. The brass holder looks quite thick as well. The setting dial feels nice and look how far it can open up for cleaning :thumbsup:


Sweet Cazna! I'm excited for ya! Thats very cool! New tools are always fun!! Did you take those pics yourself? Good job man! Stepping it up 



gazman said:


> I can just imagine the Captain "Dang whyd ya git a 12" fer".
> Seriosly though a 12" has been on my mind for a while now. I bet that Tape-pro cost you a few bucks though.


There's your price listing Gazman.
http://www.walltools.com/store/blu-f.html#


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I got this tapepro 12 box last week, Man this gear is some real quality stuff, That door is very, very smooth and the springs are set real nice, They dont pull back as hard as some other box springs do.
> It will hold a good amount as well. The brass holder looks quite thick as well. The setting dial feels nice and look how far it can open up for cleaning :thumbsup:


 I like the wheels. There on the inside of the box. The seal is stationary? It's a different breed from the ones I've window shopped..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I like the wheels. There on the inside of the box. The seal is stationary? It's a different breed from the ones I've window shopped..


Oh ya....Good call Moore. I didn't even notice the wheels on the inside.
That's a pretty cool feature. Never seen that before.


----------



## cazna

I did take the pics myself PT, Its sitting on my boat cover.

Im rapt with it, Like i said that door is super slick, Nice smooth even slide with sticking or fighting springs, See the edges around the top of the box are fleard out, The seal does not catch when you close the door flap, Some other boxes i have tryed the seal always catches so your trying to fingernail the edges in, These blue boxes dont do that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> I did take the pics myself PT, Its sitting on my boat cover.
> 
> Im rapt with it, Like i said that door is super slick, Nice smooth even slide with sticking or fighting springs, See the edges around the top of the box are fleard out, The seal does not catch when you close the door flap, Some other boxes i have tryed the seal always catches so your trying to fingernail the edges in, These blue boxes dont do that.


Yup! Nice pics! Nice boat cover too! lol.
And ya, that seems like a pretty nice box Caz. 
I might have to try one out :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! Nice pics! Nice boat cover too! lol.
> And ya, that seems like a pretty nice box Caz.
> I might have to try one out :thumbsup:


 

:blink:??????. Mr. Columbia thinking of getting a BLUE BOX! Seriously!!!

I run blue boxes:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I have a set of Tape Tech, Tape Worm, Columbia and Blue Line.
They all have their qualities. I don't think I'll attempt to tell which one I like better. I wish this one had this other ones' quality about it. And so on...


----------



## Tim0282

Say P.A, do you have any idea what happened with the Capt.?
Oh wait, I was thinking you guys were in the same state. Sorry!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :blink:??????. Mr. Columbia thinking of getting a BLUE BOX! Seriously!!!
> 
> I run blue boxes:thumbsup:


Hahahaha!!! That made me laugh. I guess that was a pretty shocking statement from me eh?
And just because I absolutely love Columbia Taping Tools....
(Insert promo for Columbia here)
http://www.columbiatools.com/














*Doesn't mean I'm so naive to not experiment with other tools!*
I absolutely love the compound tube I got from TapePro. 
Beats my can-am and better than ever tubes by a mile.
So I am opened to trying other things.
I might just start doing reviews on every single tool I have, and start to bring in more. That way people can see they have different options and different styles. 



Tim0282 said:


> I have a set of Tape Tech, Tape Worm, Columbia and Blue Line.
> They all have their qualities. I don't think I'll attempt to tell which one I like better. I wish this one had this other ones' quality about it. And so on...


That's why I'd like to try different tools as well. 
Doesn't hurt to be familiar with every tool under the sun.


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> There's your price listing Gazman.
> http://www.walltools.com/store/blu-f.html#



I wish PT. Trade price for that here is over $600 AU. And the Kiwis cop it in the neck more than we do. So I hate to think what the price is in NZ.


----------



## gazman

This should probably go in a new toy day thread. But I am sure that I will use it as a work light.:whistling2: It is rated at 1000 Lumens and kicks some serious butt.:thumbsup: Something only a bloke can understand.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I wish PT. Trade price for that here is over $600 AU. And the Kiwis cop it in the neck more than we do. So I hate to think what the price is in NZ.


 
Ive tryed a few different brands etc, But at the moment tapepro seems to be for me, I have there twister handle, CP tube, Internal corner roller, and external, Nailspotter, Its all top gear, Try $695 for a 12 box gaz. It really seems to have great quality about it though, Tomg and jswain are top dudes, Made in oz so thats not so far away, Dealers here in nz, But i would hate to think what a full set would cost. Lloyd Nz has been running them for 10 years solid and only changed a few blades, 10years for him would be 30 years for me as i paint as well, Tapepro has some great features and has the widest range of drywall tools. I think there zooka with removable head is very clever but my old TT will do me, Im not a big Zooka user but if a tidy 2nd hand tapepro zook shows up i may have a go at it.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> It really seems to have great quality about it though, Tomg and jswain are top dudes, Made in oz so thats not so far away, Dealers here in nz, But i would hate to think what a full set would cost.



Yes you are right Tomg and Jswain are both stand up blokes. I have spoken to both of them on the phone and they both get a:thumbsup:.

The only gripe I have about the Tape-pro box is I find it hard to run straight. With the Tape Tech I eye up the # adjuster when running them. With the Tape-pro the adjuster is off center.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim0282 said:


> Say P.A, do you have any idea what happened with the Capt.?
> Oh wait, I was thinking you guys were in the same state. Sorry!


I wish I did know, I miss the old goat.

I've owned and/or run most all auto tools on the market. I got to agree with you Tim, they all have good and bad points. Blue boxes tend to leak sooner than others and the blade setting is not as adjustable as the others.
Come on Tim what are you running. you're not ashamed are you?


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. I am using Columbia now. Tape Tech almost exclusively the last few years. Tape Tech seems to be smoother running. (not smoother on the wall, operational) The lid on the Columbia is real tight. So you have to push harder to get the mud out. The Columbia Taper is real nice. Blue Line are a bit bulky to me. They are tall and filled, are heavy. They hold more so you are less at the pump. Seems they have a quality all their own. Nice tools.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> I wish PT. Trade price for that here is over $600 AU. And the Kiwis cop it in the neck more than we do. So I hate to think what the price is in NZ.


600$!?!?!?!  That's friggen ridiculous! Who the hell would buy boxes at that price!?
Hmm....i just checked WallTools and you're right...they don't ship to Australia or New Zealand....That's so dumb!
I feel bad for you guys now....



cazna said:


> Ive tryed a few different brands etc, But at the moment tapepro seems to be for me, I have there twister handle, CP tube, Internal corner roller, and external, Nailspotter, Its all top gear, Try $695 for a 12 box gaz. It really seems to have great quality about it though, Tomg and jswain are top dudes, Made in oz so thats not so far away, Dealers here in nz, But i would hate to think what a full set would cost. Lloyd Nz has been running them for 10 years solid and only changed a few blades, 10years for him would be 30 years for me as i paint as well, Tapepro has some great features and has the widest range of drywall tools. I think there zooka with removable head is very clever but my old TT will do me, Im not a big Zooka user but if a tidy 2nd hand tapepro zook shows up i may have a go at it.


I take my previous statement back! $695!?!?!?!?  That's friggen ridiculous! I don't understand that...Why the huge price difference!?

Im taking matters into my own hands! Anyone who wants a box delivered to New-Zealand or Australia, if you buy it from WallTools, and have it shipped to my address, I will then ship it to you! That would work right!? Im sure even with shipping and everything it would still be way cheaper than buying it at the ridiculous price of 700$!



Tim0282 said:


> P.A. I am using Columbia now. Tape Tech almost exclusively the last few years. Tape Tech seems to be smoother running. (not smoother on the wall, operational) The lid on the Columbia is real tight. So you have to push harder to get the mud out. The Columbia Taper is real nice. Blue Line are a bit bulky to me. They are tall and filled, are heavy. They hold more so you are less at the pump. Seems they have a quality all their own. Nice tools.


Woot woot! Columbia! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Would they still have to pay duty, or whatever it is called? And the price would be right back up there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Would they still have to pay duty, or whatever it is called? And the price would be right back up there.


Not if it comes from a personal address....I don't think..
Because I could just label it as a present.
I could re-package it, so it doesn't look like it's coming from a business.
You don't pay duty fees on personal stuff.
Gazman sent me a few things, I didn't have to pay duty fees. Because I didn't purchase it. I think it could work..


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> you are welcome more. Hope you enjoy it.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Not if it comes from a personal address....I don't think..
> Because I could just label it as a present.
> I could re-package it, so it doesn't look like it's coming from a business.
> You don't pay duty fees on personal stuff.
> Gazman sent me a few things, I didn't have to pay duty fees. Because I didn't purchase it. I think it could work..


 My dunny brush was sent as a present.


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I take my previous statement back! $695!?!?!?!?  That's friggen ridiculous! I don't understand that...Why the huge price difference!?
> 
> Im taking matters into my own hands! Anyone who wants a box delivered to New-Zealand or Australia, if you buy it from WallTools, and have it shipped to my address, I will then ship it to you! That would work right!? Im sure even with shipping and everything it would still be way cheaper than buying it at the ridiculous price of 700$!


Thanks for the offer PT:thumbsup: roughly broken down a US$320 box costs over $100 to freight which = US$420, current exchange rate = NZ$530, anything over $400 we have to pay GST of 15% = NZ$610 and then there is customs charges but I don't know how much that is, but yeah if it's a gift we don't pay the GST and customs.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks for the offer PT:thumbsup: roughly broken down a US$320 box costs over $100 to freight which = US$420, current exchange rate = NZ$530, anything over $400 we have to pay GST of 15% = NZ$610 and then there is customs charges but I don't know how much that is, but yeah if it's a gift we don't pay the GST and customs.


Thanks for the offer again PT, But it still costs the same, If we buy from you and its lost or damaged in the shipping, Or it has some fault, Then what??, If we buy local then we can deal with these things, The price is high yes if your starting from scratch, But if you have tools and sell them to get money for new then sometimes it can work out ok, Also, We claim back the GST and duty and tool costs of our end of year accounting, So its not as bad as it seems.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks for the offer PT:thumbsup: roughly broken down a US$320 box costs over $100 to freight which = US$420, current exchange rate = NZ$530, anything over $400 we have to pay GST of 15% = NZ$610 and then there is customs charges but I don't know how much that is, but yeah if it's a gift we don't pay the GST and customs.


 Cool ......ship me one of julie's kids


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Thanks for the offer again PT, But it still costs the same, If we buy from you and its lost or damaged in the shipping, Or it has some fault, Then what??, If we buy local then we can deal with these things, The price is high yes if your starting from scratch, But if you have tools and sell them to get money for new then sometimes it can work out ok, Also, We claim back the GST and duty and tool costs of our end of year accounting, So its not as bad as it seems.


I forgot to factor in claiming GST etc, glad someones using their brain here :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well that just sucks...That just seems so expensive...
That's wrong...I wish there was a way I could help out..


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> I forgot to factor in claiming GST etc, glad someones using their brain here :yes:


Also remember any tool purchase is money off your personal earnings at the end of the year, Your taxed on personal earnings being self employed.

An employed person earns there money, Gets taxed on that and gets whats left. Then buys fuel, clothes, tools, etc.

A self employed person earns there money, Gets to spend it, Then pays tax on whats left.

Its a game you need to be careful of but if your aware, just look at what you can do.

Heres real life example.
An employed lawyer gets 70k per year and pays a load of tax
A self employed person who turns over 70k per year can pay very little tax, And get lots of toys, I mean tools :yes:

See why i have lots of good tools :whistling2:

Read a book called Rich Dad Poor Dad :thumbsup:
Best thing i ever did.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Also remember any tool purchase is money off your personal earnings at the end of the year, Your taxed on personal earnings being self employed.
> 
> An employed person earns there money, Gets taxed on that and gets whats left. Then buys fuel, clothes, tools, etc.
> 
> A self employed person earns there money, Gets to spend it, Then pays tax on whats left.
> 
> Its a game you need to be careful of but if your aware, just look at what you can do.
> 
> Heres real life example.
> An employed lawyer gets 70k per year and pays a load of tax
> A self employed person who turns over 70k per year can pay very little tax, And get lots of toys, I mean tools :yes:
> 
> See why i have lots of good tools :whistling2:
> 
> Read a book called Rich Dad Poor Dad :thumbsup:
> Best thing i ever did.


Rich Dad Poor Dad eh? I'll look into it :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

New tool day! the new Tapepro tube arrived, here's some pics showing the type of plunger and one of how the back just slips off..... super easy for cleaning, very solidly built tube from what I can tell :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> New tool day! the new Tapepro tube arrived, here's some pics showing the type of plunger and one of how the back just slips off..... super easy for cleaning, very solidly built tube from what I can tell :thumbsup:


Holy, your one crazy kiwi, do you rip apart all your new tools when you first get them:blink:

If you can't get it back together, send it to me:whistling2:

You lucky [email protected]


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, your one crazy kiwi, do you rip apart all your new tools when you first get them:blink:
> 
> If you can't get it back together, send it to me:whistling2:
> 
> You lucky [email protected]


Actually the back end of the tube just pops right off 2buck.
No disassembling required. It kind of threw me off at first too.
You can't carry it upside down. Otherwise the tube just slides open and the plunger hits the the back side and pops it open.
It just kind'a clicks into place. It easy super easy for cleaning!!

You just have to make sure when you're pulling the handle that you're other hand is on top of the back cap, otherwise you'll pull the whole assembly right out of the tube! lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Also remember any tool purchase is money off your personal earnings at the end of the year, Your taxed on personal earnings being self employed.
> 
> An employed person earns there money, Gets taxed on that and gets whats left. Then buys fuel, clothes, tools, etc.
> 
> A self employed person earns there money, Gets to spend it, Then pays tax on whats left.
> 
> Its a game you need to be careful of but if your aware, just look at what you can do.
> 
> Heres real life example.
> An employed lawyer gets 70k per year and pays a load of tax
> A self employed person who turns over 70k per year can pay very little tax, And get lots of toys, I mean tools :yes:
> 
> See why i have lots of good tools :whistling2:
> 
> Read a book called Rich Dad Poor Dad :thumbsup:
> Best thing i ever did.


That's what I would call the good ole' days here in Commie Canada. If you made too much money, you threw it back in tools, vehicle or something. Basic rule was if it made or was needed to make you money, you wrote it off.

We only get to write off the first $500 in tools now. Then they break it down to a series of percentages. 33% of x tool 1st year, 27% of same x tool in second and so on.(not exact #'s). They get you weather your coming or going now. It's no longer about being a contributing member of society (white picket fence dreams) It's weather your a good tax paying citizen.

I swear all governments are interconnected now, and they study each others policies on how to screw their subjects. I'm surprised the yanks don't have a VAT tax yet.

So get your tools while you can, before they change your tax laws


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> So get your tools while you can, before they change your tax laws


Good idea....I'd better go buy some chit


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Actually the back end of the tube just pops right off 2buck.
> No disassembling required. It kind of threw me off at first too.
> You can't carry it upside down. Otherwise the tube just slides open and the plunger hits the the back side and pops it open.
> It just kind'a clicks into place. It easy super easy for cleaning!!
> 
> You just have to make sure when you're pulling the handle that you're other hand is on top of the back cap, otherwise you'll pull the whole assembly right out of the tube! lol


Thanks a lot for telling him that PT:furious:,, Now I have no chance at all in getting kiwiman's new cp tube:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks a lot for telling him that PT:furious:,, Now I have no chance at all in getting kiwiman's new cp tube:furious:


lol! He already knew everything I said. How do you think he took those pictures? It just pops apart. Why? Are you looking for a CP tube?

Oh! And seriously? Did you want one of those Advanced taping knives?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! He already knew everything I said. How do you think he took those pictures? It just pops apart. Why? Are you looking for a CP tube?
> 
> Oh! And seriously? Did you want one of those Advanced taping knives?


I can't afford to be a tool whore like Cazna:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I can't afford to be a tool whore like Cazna:whistling2:


What kind do you want one? I'll see if I can get some.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> What kind do you want one? I'll see if I can get some.


I want kiwimans cp tube









I'm jealous


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, your one crazy kiwi, do you rip apart all your new tools when you first get them:blink:
> 
> If you can't get it back together, send it to me:whistling2:
> 
> You lucky [email protected]


You're not too far wrong, I've already modified it, I shifted the stop screw so I can get an extra 120mm (5") of mud in it, the red silicon on the right in the pic is where the old screw was, now it pops the back lid off just before the plunger gets to the top.
Guess thats my warranty gone.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> You're not too far wrong, I've already modified it, I shifted the stop screw so I can get an extra 120mm (5") of mud in it, the red silicon on the right in the pic is where the old screw was, now it pops the back lid off just before the plunger gets to the top.
> Guess thats my warranty gone.


Huh! Interesting! I didn't even realize we were short 5 inches of mud...what a rip off! lol. I might do that too! :thumbsup:
Good thinking Kiwiman!


----------



## cazna

Carefull Lads, It might get all off balance and fall out, That will be a nice mess.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Nice Ride Caz

Thanks also to Gazzer for the instruction on how to patch a ceiling the right way ,:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I got this tapepro 12 box last week, Man this gear is some real quality stuff, That door is very, very smooth and the springs are set real nice, They dont pull back as hard as some other box springs do.
> It will hold a good amount as well. The brass holder looks quite thick as well. The setting dial feels nice and look how far it can open up for cleaning :thumbsup:


 I used them for years Caz! Good boxes i still have a full set sitting in my garage! Mine leak a bit now thats why they dont get used,i tried new seals but didn't really work!


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Ive tryed a few different brands etc, But at the moment tapepro seems to be for me, I have there twister handle, CP tube, Internal corner roller, and external, Nailspotter, Its all top gear, Try $695 for a 12 box gaz. It really seems to have great quality about it though, Tomg and jswain are top dudes, Made in oz so thats not so far away, Dealers here in nz, But i would hate to think what a full set would cost. Lloyd Nz has been running them for 10 years solid and only changed a few blades, 10years for him would be 30 years for me as i paint as well, Tapepro has some great features and has the widest range of drywall tools. I think there zooka with removable head is very clever but my old TT will do me, Im not a big Zooka user but if a tidy 2nd hand tapepro zook shows up i may have a go at it.


I have 2 of the zooks with removable heads! 1 still in the box that i bought of fleabay for £500 which was a bargain:yes: Got bits coming from walltools for my other!
I was asking Tom and then Brandon if u can get the smaller tube and the bigger tube that u can just swap the head over 2! And yes u can just buy the tubes and change the head over:thumbup: Im going 2 look into the 6ft tube for garages and high ceilings!


----------



## bmedra9

*combo flusher help*

so this new finisher we hired brought in this combo flusher with the handle atached to the head (2'' head) read long handle no markings or symbols on it but what got me is the flusher has return edges on it so that it coat the angle like a angle head as u do the second pass with it I absolutely love it But problem is he bought it at a building store that went out of buisness 5yrs ago and and i cant find the name brand or any pics like it on google i gotta have one of my own any suggestions????????????


----------



## bmedra9

*combo flusher help*

so i loaded up some pics if anyone can identify this flusher i would be greatly appreciative


----------



## Kiwiman

Weren't they called a Rol-Plow or something?


----------



## moore

I know nothing about flusher heads,,,But Is that what they call a plow?:blink: sorry kiwiman ..so It rolls and flushes ..does it work?


----------



## bmedra9

*combo flusher help*

yeah its works great i use a corner flusher when i use my banjo on small jobs but i use the tube and roller and glazer on commercial jobs
But anyways this combo flusher is unique from others i have used and seen


----------



## 2buckcanuck

It's made from BTE, here's a link http://www.betterthanevertools.com/...=Combo_Flushers&category=Flushers/Angle Heads


----------



## bmedra9

*thanks bro*

man i appreciate that now the only problem is is buying is=t i went to the website they post to purchase them at allwall and alltool but the flushers they carry arent the same s bte shows on its website??????


----------



## VANMAN

bmedra9 said:


> man i appreciate that now the only problem is is buying is=t i went to the website they post to purchase them at allwall and alltool but the flushers they carry arent the same s bte shows on its website??????


 I have a bte combo flusher and it looks nothing like that 1 in the pic!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

bmedra9 said:


> man i appreciate that now the only problem is is buying is=t i went to the website they post to purchase them at allwall and alltool but the flushers they carry arent the same s bte shows on its website??????


Sometimes it can be hard to get the same flusher/wiper when dealing with the tin heads. The main manufacturers are can-am and better than ever (bte) . There is a new one on the market called circle brand (i think) but I would keep away from that one.

Your still better off using a roller if you can, even when using the tin heads. Best to go smaller then bigger with the heads also, 2.5" then a 3" or 3.5". Pay attention to where the runners sit when buying a new one, at least that's what I found. You may purchase a 3.5" head, but it coats like a 3", it gets confusing:blink:

The tin wipers perform well when new, but over a short period of time, they ware out too fast. That's their major down fall. 

Just depends on how much production your pumping out all the time. Other than that, their still a good finishing head, if you get the proper combination working together:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

I have to agree with that drunken bum Vanman. 

The pic is different than the BTE flusher. Did the red handle come with it? Maybe something from Concord Tools (Pre Northstar)?


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> Yes you are right Tomg and Jswain are both stand up blokes. I have spoken to both of them on the phone and they both get a:thumbsup:.
> 
> The only gripe I have about the Tape-pro box is I find it hard to run straight. With the Tape Tech I eye up the # adjuster when running them. With the Tape-pro the adjuster is off center.


I was wrong.

Previously I had only ran the Tape-Pro with the spacer plate on and found it hard to run straight.
But the other day I ran the 8" without the spacer. NO PROBLEM. Ran real nice.:yes:


----------



## TonyM

2buckcanuck said:


> It's made from BTE, here's a link http://www.betterthanevertools.com/...=Combo_Flushers&category=Flushers/Angle Heads


No it's not, it's a Rol-Plow. I got mine from Apla-Tech with all my kit years ago. Whether they make it or not, I don't know, but they do sell them. It leaves a sharper corner than the BTE flushers.

Here.http://www.toolpro.com/ToolPro/shopdisplayproducts.asp?search=yes&bc=no&catalogid=49


----------



## Tim0282

http://www.toolpro.com/ToolPro/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=15&cat=Corner+Tools

Looks like the one on the far right on this page. ??


----------



## Tim0282

Aaaa.... Sorry Tony! I posted the same thing you did! Guess I should have read all the way through your post. Whoops!!


----------



## gazman

This site is awesome. I just received a package all the way from the USA today. Thanks Moore:thumbup:. Now I have a genuine LWR (lambs wool roller ). Thanks for the fishing lures I will give them a go on our local cod population. Is that slug from the civil war?


----------



## moore

Yes..That slug is from the Civil war.
Those jigs are homemade ..The tails are from A Virginia white tail deer. They work well here on the striped bass.

Enjoy the roller Gaz..I hope ya find a use for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

A 150 year old slug, thats cool:yes:. Thanks moore. It makes you stop and think when you hold a little bit of history in your hand. I have a WW2 grenade (the explosive has been removed) when you feel the weight of it its like. Same with that slug, that is a fair lump of lead.:yes:
I will be sure to give the roller a go. How did you get on with the DB?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That's so cool Gazman! That makes a bad ass paper weight!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Yes..That slug is from the Civil war.
> Those jigs are homemade ..The tails are from A Virginia white tail deer. They work well here on the striped bass.
> 
> Enjoy the roller Gaz..I hope ya find a use for it.:thumbsup:


Wow, they would be a rare thing to see down here.
Do you guys just pluck a civil war slug out of a tree when you want one? :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> A 150 year old slug, thats cool:yes:. Thanks moore. It makes you stop and think when you hold a little bit of history in your hand. I have a WW2 grenade (the explosive has been removed) when you feel the weight of it its like. Same with that slug, that is a fair lump of lead.:yes:
> I will be sure to give the roller a go. How did you get on with the DB?


When I was a wee shaver we visited our uncle Jim (war veteran), he had a grenade in the back porch, my brothers deared me to pull the pin......so I did, the lever popped up, then I thought.....what if it's still live , I dropped it in the porch and we all run like hell


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> When I was a wee shaver we visited our uncle Jim (war veteran), he had a grenade in the back porch, my brothers deared me to pull the pin......so I did, the lever popped up, then I thought.....what if it's still live , I dropped it in the porch and we all run like hell



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwiman

New tool day! I was looking for something else today when I spotted this combo, I'm getting sick of bad screw jobs and tweeking them with a plain old screwdriver.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> New tool day! I was looking for something else today when I spotted this combo, I'm getting sick of bad screw jobs and tweeking them with a plain old screwdriver.



You will find that you will reach for the impact driver most of the time. They are just so convenient to change bits and sit in the hand nice.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> You will find that you will reach for the impact driver most of the time. They are just so convenient to change bits and sit in the hand nice.:yes:


I agree with Gazman. Impacts are awesome. Gotta be careful though. Pull the trigger a little too hard and you'll send your screw straight through the wall.


----------



## chris

Nice to see someone else likes those long bits. The longer shaft/bit really helps in oversinkin:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> New tool day! I was looking for something else today when I spotted this combo, I'm getting sick of bad screw jobs and tweeking them with a plain old screwdriver.


Those little Makitas are pretty nice....super lightweight and fast. They're the choice of most carpenters around here. Personally I'm a Milwaukee whore.


----------



## Tim0282

I like their size and power. Have noticed after about a year of limited use, the battery has a real short charge. Loses power real fast.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Those little Makitas are pretty nice....super lightweight and fast. They're the choice of most carpenters around here. Personally I'm a Milwaukee whore.


Same here! Milwaukee too.


----------



## Tim0282

Two of my guys have Makita and I have Milwaukee. The Milwaukee will last just about twice as long. (battery length)


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Nice to see someone else likes those long bits. The longer shaft/bit really helps in oversinkin:thumbsup:


 Those longer bits work well to see what i'm doing...The floaters and screwheads can run together at times:blink:...:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> You will find that you will reach for the impact driver most of the time. They are just so convenient to change bits and sit in the hand nice.:yes:


Well balanced I reckon....they feel more natural. I've always had a touch of envy seeing the builders with their impact drivers, but at the same time the noise annoyed the crap out of me :yes:
Some jobs the scewing is bad....real bad. On the extra bad ones I go through the entire house and rescrew by hand first, the timber is often too hard for the standard drill and hand tweekings the only option, sometimes that can be hours of work (which I back charge anyway), so the wee Makita should speed up the bad ones. The batteries are only the 1.3amp/hr but thats all I need, plus I have a......sorry.... the wife has a Makita radio in the kitchen and she....um...I need a battery for it, I just have to buy another kitchen radio that sounds as good so the old....sorry....young girl won't notice it missing


----------



## gazman

Tim0282 said:


> Two of my guys have Makita and I have Milwaukee. The Milwaukee will last just about twice as long. (battery length)


What size batteries are the makitas? I have the 3AH batteries and get great run time from them.


----------



## A smooth finish

Im still using the ancient DeWalt 18 volt. Because I have around 10 tools that run on that battery. I want to switch up to some thing smaller but its hard to justify spending the money when It would be the only tool with that battery.


----------



## Tim0282

gazman said:


> What size batteries are the makitas? I have the 3AH batteries and get great run time from them.


They are 18 volt.


----------



## gazman

The 18v batteries are available as 1.5ah and 3ah. The 3ah has double the run time.


----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


> plus I have a......sorry.... the wife has a Makita radio in the kitchen and she....um...I need a battery for it, I just have to buy another kitchen radio that sounds as good so the old....sorry....young girl won't notice it missing


:shifty: I finally got the radio........ now she's got the stereo from my workshop


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> :shifty: I finally got the radio........ now she's got the stereo from my workshop


Haha. I likw how you quoted yourself.
Good job bro! Don't get caught


----------



## gazman

New tool day for me. Got a new auto feed screw gun,and impact driver. They threw in a nose cone for the impact driver so as it can be used as a screw gun. It seems to work ok I tried it out on a couple of screws at home. May come in handy.


----------



## gazman

I also picked up a new knife. These are new from wallboard tools, looking forward to getting it dirty.:yes:


----------



## cazna

I wonder how long they last?? I snapped my fav sheetrock 5 the other day, Your stainless blade looks as though it has more meat where it meets the handle, BUT it looks stiffer than a schoolboy whos just seen his first playboy magazine, So is it???


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I also picked up a new knife. These are new from wallboard tools, looking forward to getting it dirty.:yes:


I was given a 6" one of those a few years back and there's nothing wrong with them....until winter time, the steel handle gets a bit cold, they're easy to clean and very robust.
I nearly cracked one of those school boy stiffy's seeing that Makita kit......but I didn't.....I'm old now


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> I was given a 6" one of those a few years back and there's nothing wrong with them....until winter time, the steel handle gets a bit cold, they're easy to clean and very robust.
> I nearly cracked one of those school boy stiffy's seeing that Makita kit......but I didn't.....I'm old now


There are things you can take, The Mrs works at a health food store, Pills, potions etc, Anyway, They were selling some pills called volcanic, they were for male performance etc and her boss gave her a sample pack of two for me to try, I didnt want them, I thought they were crap suger lollies so they sat in the cupboard for a while then somehow we were joking about them and i was saying they were a joke and wont make any difference, You supposed to take two but i only took one to prove they were chit, Anyway the hrs passed and i was waiting and she was asking if anything was happening, No i laughed, told you they were crap i said, But i was feeling a little oddly numb down there.

So off to bed we go and had a little cuddle, No more, And holy chit mother of god WTF is that bat in my pants :blink::blink: Talk about a horn on, Bloody hell i was 12years old again, I could hardly blink as took up any slack skin on my body?? So spareing anymore details that got interesting, BUT, For the next week it haunts you, You go for a piss, She a girl in the street, tv, whatever, take a shower, drive a car, There it is, It wont go away, You actually get pissed off with your own d!ck, And i was dizzy and dehydrated?? It was weird chit man, But this product was getting such good feed back they tested it again, Then withdrew it from the market, It turned out they had herbs and spices in the pill but the casing had celias (Viagra) in it.

Any wonder Hugh hefner can can still bang 20 year olds with d!ck pills like that available, That stuff actually works but i strongly advise you dont take them if your 35 or younger, well, useless you have a paddock full of sheep to tend to, It really does become a New Tool Day :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall

Kiwiman said:


> Well balanced I reckon....they feel more natural. I've always had a touch of envy seeing the builders with their impact drivers, but at the same time the noise annoyed the crap out of me :yes:
> Some jobs the scewing is bad....real bad. On the extra bad ones I go through the entire house and rescrew by hand first, the timber is often too hard for the standard drill and hand tweekings the only option, sometimes that can be hours of work (which I back charge anyway), so the wee Makita should speed up the bad ones. The batteries are only the 1.3amp/hr but thats all I need, plus I have a......sorry.... the wife has a Makita radio in the kitchen and she....um...I need a battery for it, I just have to buy another kitchen radio that sounds as good so the old....sorry....young girl won't notice it missing


 Kiwi,, The worst job I have ever seen.. commercial project being built by a groups of men that were retired , and donating there time. They had called me and requested a bid to tape bed and texture.. 
30,000 sq ft of board and maybe 1 I repeat ONE screw set per board,, the rest were loud and proud ,,, I asked one of the men about the screws ,, he looked at me funny and said it was ready to be taped... Then he proceeded to tell me how they were able to do a great job hanging the board but they just did not know how to tape...


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> There are things you can take, The Mrs works at a health food store, Pills, potions etc, Anyway, They were selling some pills called volcanic, they were for male performance etc and her boss gave her a sample pack of two for me to try, I didnt want them, I thought they were crap suger lollies so they sat in the cupboard for a while then somehow we were joking about them and i was saying they were a joke and wont make any difference, You supposed to take two but i only took one to prove they were chit, Anyway the hrs passed and i was waiting and she was asking if anything was happening, No i laughed, told you they were crap i said, But i was feeling a little oddly numb down there.
> 
> So off to bed we go and had a little cuddle, No more, And holy chit mother of god WTF is that bat in my pants :blink::blink: Talk about a horn on, Bloody hell i was 12years old again, I could hardly blink as took up any slack skin on my body?? So spareing anymore details that got interesting, BUT, For the next week it haunts you, You go for a piss, She a girl in the street, tv, whatever, take a shower, drive a car, There it is, It wont go away, You actually get pissed off with your own d!ck, And i was dizzy and dehydrated?? It was weird chit man, But this product was getting such good feed back they tested it again, Then withdrew it from the market, It turned out they had herbs and spices in the pill but the casing had celias (Viagra) in it.
> 
> Any wonder Hugh hefner can can still bang 20 year olds with d!ck pills like that available, That stuff actually works but i strongly advise you dont take them if your 35 or younger, well, useless you have a paddock full of sheep to tend to, It really does become a New Tool Day :whistling2:


----------



## moore

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> I wonder how long they last?? I snapped my fav sheetrock 5 the other day, Your stainless blade looks as though it has more meat where it meets the handle, BUT it looks stiffer than a schoolboy whos just seen his first playboy magazine, So is it???



It is fairly meaty at the junction point, but not to stiff in the blade. I had a bit of a feel of the blade before I bought it, I reckon it should be good.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Talk about a horn on, Bloody hell i was 12years old again, I could hardly blink as took up any slack skin on my body


:lol: :lol: Hahahaha!


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> New tool day for me. Got a new auto feed screw gun,and impact driver. They threw in a nose cone for the impact driver so as it can be used as a screw gun. It seems to work ok I tried it out on a couple of screws at home. May come in handy.


Yeah, okay....I'm a little jealous.


----------



## moore

A hvac man I know [old timer] was asked by a g/c to look at an old home .The h/os wanted a unit in the crawl space 24'' clearance.
The hvac told the g/c ..Theres no way I can put a unit beneath that home , there's not enough room..Besides ..what If my purple pills kick in while i'm under there ? I'll be stuck under that house for 4 days!!!


----------



## joepro0000

PrecisionTaping said:


> only 500$ for all that!? 2Bucks right! Around these parts, that would cost me 600$ just for the drywall gun and 2 batteries. Crazyness!



350 on homedepot.com


----------



## Kiwiman

Gaz is the man, thats why we call him........ "Gazman".
He sent me one of these adjustable rollers and a descent size mitrebox, both of which I can't get in our primitive little country, so thanks again Gaz :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Your welcome KiwiMan. As far as I am concerned we are all here to help each other where we can.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I love my 3.5" Northstar corner finisher so much that when I spotted one in excellent condition I had to get it. I know I am a toolaholic.:yes:


----------



## cazna

Fair enough too gaz, Looks like a minter with very few kms on the clock, One lady owner, Why not i say, Why not. :yes: Hows the columbia box working out.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Fair enough too gaz, Looks like a minter with very few kms on the clock, One lady owner, Why not i say, Why not. :yes: Hows the columbia box working out.


I used it on the last job and it was loading on way too mush even on #5. So I wound the screw adjusters right out and ran it like that. It still put too much on but we wiped tight behind it with a 12" knife. The blade holder had a fair old concave on it, so I have since removed it and straightened it. So I will see how it goes on the next job.


----------



## VANMAN

Got some new gear today:thumbup:
I really need 2 stop buying stuff


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> I love my 3.5" Northstar corner finisher so much that when I spotted one in excellent condition I had to get it. I know I am a toolaholic.:yes:


Got the same one Gaz, pretty nice:yes:

slides good


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> Gaz is the man, thats why we call him........ "Gazman".
> He sent me one of these adjustable rollers and a descent size mitrebox, both of which I can't get in our primitive little country, so thanks again Gaz :thumbsup:


Got that unit, why F&8% around


----------



## moore

MY first router...And new casters for Tuco !! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

About time Moore! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## chris

moore said:


> MY first router...And new casters for Tuco !! :thumbsup:


 Now I know who Tuco is . You have had me scratchin my head on that one for a while


----------



## gazman

Good to see you are looking after Tuco, she is the best worker you have got. I bet you have never heard here complain once.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> Got some new gear today:thumbup:
> I really need 2 stop buying stuff


Whats the 





Whats the "Ultimate 90 finisher", Take it out of the box so we can see what it is. Never seen it before:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## moore

moore said:


> MY first router...And new casters for Tuco !! :thumbsup:


 Theres a learning curve here....  D/c friend I sub some of my hanging to.. laughed ..He said we'll team up ,And I'll show you some points..:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Moore just slow down make sure you run counter clockwise biggest thing take your time .make sure all your wires are pushed in tight .at first visualize the box it'll work out and you'll be smoking those boxes out in no time .:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Like sdr said and loose the router base.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

New tool day for us:thumbsup:

A certain DWT member, who is not sure if he wants to be remain nameless or not, sold us one of the lower end models, to see if it's worth our time or not, to invest in a higher end model down the road.

We played with it a tiny bit, we only had some pre-filled joints and 1st coat screws to run it on,,,,,,, lets just say we suck :furious:

We had some 320 paper on it, and ran it at low speed, and were like Holy chit:blink:

So thank you secret DWT member, now everyone is going to be wondering who you are:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

One day what the hell you guys do to that thing it looks like it been beat with a stick .


----------



## sdrdrywall

Come on 2 buck throw some 150 on that sucker and rock and roll


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> Come on 2 buck throw some 150 on that sucker and rock and roll


But were scared

The member that sent it to us said the cable is really stiff, so the head don't pivot so well. He/we thought maybe someone may know if a PC cable would work on it, so the head will pivot better.

Going to try it on some screws tomorrow. Going back to my way of doing screws by,,, hand stroke, single spot, then 3" nail spotter. Hoping that will work:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> But were scared
> 
> The member that sent it to us said the cable is really stiff, so the head don't pivot so well. He/we thought maybe someone may know if a PC cable would work on it, so the head will pivot better.
> 
> Going to try it on some screws tomorrow. Going back to my way of doing screws by,,, hand stroke, single spot, then 3" nail spotter. Hoping that will work:blink:


Even the head on my porter cable doesn't pivot the way I'd like it too.
And for the love of god! DO NOT PUT 150 GRITT ON THERE!
2buckjr will burn right through to the stud. 
Good luck though! I hardly even use mine truthfully. I have to try harder to use it. But it just weighs so damn much.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Even the head on my porter cable doesn't pivot the way I'd like it too.
> And for the love of god! DO NOT PUT 150 GRITT ON THERE!
> 2buckjr will burn right through to the stud.
> Good luck though! I hardly even use mine truthfully. I have to try harder to use it. But it just weighs so damn much.


 so what do you use on your sanding PT?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> so what do you use on your sanding PT?


Like what gritt on my porter cable?
Joest 220
Bought a 30pack from WallTools after I got my sample pack from RobertSeke


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've used 220 180 150 didn't make much difference 220 polished more 150 sands more been using it for 5 yrs never had a problem slow don the speed around 3 is usually good don't sit in one spot to long try to move nice and even smooth it like dancing with your sander


----------



## PrecisionTaping

But like I said, I've only used my porter cable a hand full of times. 
The rest of the time I use full circle disc sanders and trim-tex's black widow line.
I really do love the Trim-Tex black widow sander. Hands down my favourite. But we only have two, and my guys love them so much that I barely get to use one. lol.
They are so light and easy to work with. Seriously. Try one out Moore.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> But were scared
> 
> The member that sent it to us said the cable is really stiff, so the head don't pivot so well. He/we thought maybe someone may know if a PC cable would work on it, so the head will pivot better.
> 
> Going to try it on some screws tomorrow. Going back to my way of doing screws by,,, hand stroke, single spot, then 3" nail spotter. Hoping that will work:blink:


 Just me won't care!!! Put her to the test 2buck!!! How bad are the swirl marks?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Even the head on my porter cable doesn't pivot the way I'd like it too.
> And for the love of god! DO NOT PUT 150 GRITT ON THERE!
> 2buckjr will burn right through to the stud.
> Good luck though! I hardly even use mine truthfully. I have to try harder to use it. But it just weighs so damn much.


I know, their dam heavy:blink:

Guess the PC is 8.5 pounds, well the one we got is 11 pounds. We both thought a Bazooka was lighter to run, compared to the sander. We tried duct taping the head, so it remained upright , so you wouldn't half to hold it out,,,,,,, man did that sander ever go out of control









Thinking I should take it to my Millwright buddy, have him turn it into a ultra lite machine, since we will never hook a vac to it:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> I've used 220 180 150 didn't make much difference 220 polished more 150 sands more been using it for 5 yrs never had a problem slow don the speed around 3 is usually good don't sit in one spot to long try to move nice and even smooth it like dancing with your sander


You're right. But it also depends on what sort of mud you use.
I use Machine Mud which is really soft. So 150 burns like mad.
Even 220 I have to be careful.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I know, their dam heavy:blink:
> 
> Guess the PC is 8.5 pounds, well the one we got is 11 pounds. We both thought a Bazooka was lighter to run, compared to the sander. We tried duct taping the head, so it remained upright , so you wouldn't half to hold it out,,,,,,, man did that sander ever go out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I should take it to my Millwright buddy, have him turn it into a ultra lite machine, since we will never hook a vac to it:yes:


Hahaha! Just have the head threaded to a pole.
But ya, having your arms fully extended like that until the head wears down a bit totally blows. My shoulders were dead the first time I used it.


----------



## sdrdrywall

I use Usg plus 3 or lafarge rapid coat both pretty soft muds. its really a feel tool once your used to it its easy .I would rather have the pc over my head all day than push that pole sander don't know why just easier for me .


----------



## sdrdrywall

The pc is a lot like the bazooka a little tough to learn at first .is it easier to grab the banjo when it gets tough ..sure but it'll never be better .the pc is better than any pole sander.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Just me won't care!!! Put her to the test 2buck!!! How bad are the swirl marks?


It will be awhile Moore. Our DWC seen we got one, and he was:blink::blink::blink:

Nobody uses them up here, but he was like, ill let you guys test her out, but slow and easy he was saying. Only on KD ceilings and tape and coat garages, which was what I was going to do any how....:thumbup:

you know I will keep everyone posted


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> The pc is a lot like the bazooka a little tough to learn at first .is it easier to grab the banjo when it gets tough ..sure but it'll never be better .the pc is better than any pole sander.


A instructional vid would be nice sdrdrywall,,,, I mean fellow canuck:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Don't let it sit still that's where most swirl marks come from.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> But were scared
> 
> The member that sent it to us said _*the cable is really stiff*_, so the _*head don't pivot*_ so well. He/we thought maybe someone may know if a PC cable would work on it, so the head will pivot better.


 
You have to break it in. It'll losen up. Mine was stiff for awhile now it's a loose as julie. Run that thing on 4 or 5 with 220 for rough sanding for a couple shacks.


----------



## sdrdrywall

sdrdrywall said:


> Don't let it sit still that's where most swirl marks come from.


I wish I could my dumb a** couldn't figure out how to post a picture tried for a half hour give up some time I'm surprised I don't still use a rock for a hammer:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You have to break it in. It'll losen up. Mine was stiff for awhile now it's a loose as julie. Run that thing on 4 or 5 with 220 for rough sanding for a couple shacks.


As loose as Julie


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> I wish I could my dumb a** couldn't figure out how to post a picture tried for a half hour give up some time I'm surprised I don't still use a rock for a hammer:whistling2:


Apparently doesn't know how to use quotes either :laughing:
I'm pretty sure you meant to quote 2buck, not yourself.


----------



## sdrdrywall

See told ya thanks mooseboy:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> I wish I could my dumb a** couldn't figure out how to post a picture tried for a half hour give up some time I'm surprised I don't still use a rock for a hammer:whistling2:


Moose boy will help you step by step

Won't you Moose boy:yes::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Moose boy will help you step by step
> 
> Won't you Moose boy:yes::yes:


To show him how to post a picture?
Or make a video?
What am I helping with here?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> To show him how to post a picture?
> Or make a video?
> What am I helping with here?


Everything, go to New Jersey and film him:yes:

All of the above:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Everything, go to New Jersey and film him:yes:
> 
> All of the above:thumbsup:


You do realize I have a porter cable right?


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> So thank you secret DWT member, now everyone is going to be wondering who you are:yes:


 You should tell moore. Then everyone will know. 




sdrdrywall said:


> One day what the hell you guys do to that thing it looks like it been beat with a stick .


 Just the hose looks like it came off one end. I don't often run mine with a vac, so I'll take the hose right off.




sdrdrywall said:


> Don't let it sit still that's where most swirl marks come from.


 And move the head into the mud. Don't start on the mud.
And then move it out of the mud before lifting the head off the board.
Otherwise you'll have some nice marks to look at.




P.A. ROCKER said:


> You have to break it in. It'll losen up. Mine was stiff for awhile now it's a loose as julie. Run that thing on 4 or 5 with 220 for rough sanding for a couple shacks.


I thought you mentioned somewhere that you had a Chinese one, PA. Is it like the one in 2bucks' pics?

Or is it one of the others in this group?: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65&zenid=dsq2fl9533ph145i76nri3f1k0

Btw: For anyone interested, that looks like a Festool knockoff at the top of that page.
But only available in Canada from that site. Unless maybe you get it sent to someone in Canada, and they forward it down(?)

One thought I had was to try and replace the cable with one more flexible. One replacement cable looks like this: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.p...ducts_id=216&zenid=dsq2fl9533ph145i76nri3f1k0

Anyone try one like that yet on their Chinese sander?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> You do realize I have a porter cable right?


Yes:yes:
But just like your bazooka, you don't know how to use it.:whistling2:

Sdrdrywall can run both, he's a master


----------



## sdrdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Everything, go to New Jersey and film him:yes:
> 
> All of the above:thumbsup:


look at me pt I'm quoteing :thumbsup: your welcome to come to new jersey lots of cute girls I got a couple nieces about your age


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> You should tell moore. Then everyone will know.
> 
> 
> One thought I had was to try and replace the cable with one more flexible. One replacement cable looks like this:


I can't tell Moore, you ratted yourself out:thumbup:

Thanks a lot for the sander Justme, were going to getting working for us:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore

just a lucky quess just me ...wasn't to hard to figure out...oh!! zooka joe just turned 67!:yes:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> just a lucky quess just me ...wasn't to hard to figure out...oh!! zooka joe just turned 67!:yes:


Ah, well. Not a big deal.

I had a couple Chinese backups for my PC, ordered online. They'd sent 1, then sent another 1, and only billed me once. So I phoned them, to try sending one back - they were going to get a return number to me to put on the package - but nothing came. So it sat in my shop still boxed till now.

And BJ is 67? :happybday::rockon:


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Even the head on my porter cable doesn't pivot the way I'd like it too.
> And for the love of god! DO NOT PUT 150 GRITT ON THERE!
> 2buckjr will burn right through to the stud.
> Good luck though! I hardly even use mine truthfully. I have to try harder to use it. But it just weighs so damn much.


 I use all 150 all the time!!!!!!:yes: Just keep it moving fast and on full speed:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Whats the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the "Ultimate 90 finisher", Take it out of the box so we can see what it is. Never seen it before:yes::thumbsup:


I shall do that for u MR Buck!
Captain had 1 of them:yes:
Its a hand corner sander,a pole corner sander and a flat hand sander!!


----------



## cazna

Is Bazooka Joe 67 :blink:

Well well i cant believe it, Buck has a PC sander, This will be interesting.

Pointers.

Start it away from a seam, Put it on bare drywall then carefully float it on and along a seam, Take it off the same way, You will find out what will happen if you dont.

NEVER keep it in one spot, When you have to change direction do it lightly and do it quickly.

You dont have to use it at record breaking speeds, Its no race, Set the dial to whats comfortable, Start slow with a new disc, Increase speed as it wears out, Before you know it your finished.

Run a new disc on the bare drywall for 20 or 30 seconds and move it around before hitting a seam, Less swirlys then, Go on, use 220g, You know you what too. Those dics Jswain sent kiwiman and me are the best, better than anything, What were they called again????

Save spent discs, Put them on a radius and lightly pass it behind the PC if you get or are concerned about swirlys.

Check the disc regular, If the edges get a nick in it for the love of god replace it or you gonna ruin every seam with scratches, and feel it for any rouge stones, They will scratch it up too.

Using a PC behind boxes is only a quick swipe most of the time, Depending on mud hardness etc movements will differ.


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> New tool day for us:thumbsup:
> 
> A certain DWT member, who is not sure if he wants to be remain nameless or not, sold us one of the lower end models, to see if it's worth our time or not, to invest in a higher end model down the road.
> 
> We played with it a tiny bit, we only had some pre-filled joints and 1st coat screws to run it on,,,,,,, lets just say we suck :furious:
> 
> We had some 320 paper on it, and ran it at low speed, and were like Holy chit:blink:
> 
> So thank you secret DWT member, now everyone is going to be wondering who you are:yes:


 Mr Buck that looks like a 220/240v sander! I have a brand new 1 of them in the shed thats never seen work yet! I have 2 flex sanders and as Cazna says keep the thing moving:yes:
I dont understand why u would use 1 without the vac as its like a sand storm ur in after a couple of minutes,and its not much fun!!


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> New tool day for us:thumbsup:
> 
> A certain DWT member, who is not sure if he wants to be remain nameless or not, sold us one of the lower end models, to see if it's worth our time or not, to invest in a higher end model down the road.
> 
> We played with it a tiny bit, we only had some pre-filled joints and 1st coat screws to run it on,,,,,,, lets just say we suck
> 
> We had some 320 paper on it, and ran it at low speed, and were like Holy chit:blink:
> 
> So thank you secret DWT member, now everyone is going to be wondering who you are



Good to see 2Buck:thumbsup:.
Like everyone said keep it moving, start off the join. Also be carefull near any boxes or other cut outs as the disc can grab the paper on the edge of the cut out and rip the paper of the face of the sheet, it will also wreck your sanding disc. Make sure the foam velcro pad gets dusted out often as they clog up and throw the disc out of balance. Make sure the velcro pad is "centered" when you put it on, and the same with the sanding disc other wise it will shake your fillings loose. 
I always work clock ways around a join, start at one end work down one side to the other end then work back down the other side, then one light pass down the middle.:thumbsup:
I remember a while ago you were saying that you would like to try one out for screws, so today I shot a quick video using the PC on screws just for you. I will upload it later.


----------



## gazman

Here you go 2Buck, this is for you.


2012 07 28 15 01 32 148 - YouTube


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

JustMe said:


> I thought you mentioned somewhere that you had a Chinese one, PA. Is it like the one in 2bucks' pics?


I got a mtn gearsmith off e-bay. The head doesn't spin 100% true and the extra padding on the joest paper amplifies the issue. If I use cheap paper it works good. 
Once this POS burns up I'll get a good one. I don't know when that'll be, it's still going strong.


----------



## charlesdumar

Pa have you used a porter cable sander before the Mtn brand sander I was thinking of buying a Mtn for a back up but do not want to buy junk does it work as good as a porter cable.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

No Chuck, I haven't. I figured I'd learn how much a piece of crap this thing is once I get a PC in my hands. I have to say, other than the cheap cord, it's been dependable. I bought it on 1-3-12 and use it all the time. I'm pretty sure it'll make it for a year of hard use. We usually run it twice a week (rough&finish sand) finishing shacks of around 12000 bd ft.


----------



## Mudshark

_I'm sure that tool is still better and faster than the "idiot stick" PA. Hope you get your moneys worth. :thumbsup:_


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mudshark said:


> _I'm sure that tool is still better and faster than the "idiot stick" PA. Hope you get your moneys worth. :thumbsup:_


The way I see it I already got my moneys worth months ago:yes:. No more pole sanding except angles.
Where ya been shark, boating?


----------



## Mudshark

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The way I see it I already got my moneys worth months ago:yes:. No more pole sanding except angles.
> Where ya been shark, boating?


Yep - travelling the waterways of British Columbia. Left home port June 20 and still going. Put 1500 litres of diesel in tanks a few weeks back heading north, and yesterday topped up with another 1300 litres. Hope to be back drywalling before the snow flies and make enough dough to do it again next year.


----------



## Workaholic

Got this last week.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> Got this last week.


You painters make too much money:furious::furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things







)

I pushed the screws forward on the job were doing, so I could play with the sander today. I was using 320 paper, think the sander was on high speed. I can now see it's potential.

It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot. And you don't want to see what happened when I tried it on the garage ceiling, I have some repairs to do. Shocking what damage 320 grit can do:blink:





Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.

And Vanman, if I don't use a vacuum, it will make me move my fat arse faster..... Time for a diet, I was like, whose that fat [email protected] in the vid:blink:, I was the size of 2bjr when I started this trade.....


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I pushed the screws forward on the job were doing, so I could play with the sander today. I was using 320 paper, think the sander was on high speed. I can now see it's potential.
> 
> It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot. And you don't want to see what happened when I tried it on the garage ceiling, I have some repairs to do. Shocking what damage 320 grit can do:blink:
> first time on drywall sander - YouTube
> 
> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.
> 
> And Vanman, if I don't use a vacuum, it will make me move my fat arse faster..... Time for a diet, I was like, whose that fat [email protected] in the vid:blink:, I was the size of 2bjr when I started this trade.....


 Mr Buck i bet u wished u got 1 of them years ago?:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I pushed the screws forward on the job were doing, so I could play with the sander today. I was using 320 paper, think the sander was on high speed. I can now see it's potential.
> 
> It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot. And you don't want to see what happened when I tried it on the garage ceiling, I have some repairs to do. Shocking what damage 320 grit can do:blink:
> first time on drywall sander - YouTube
> 
> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.
> 
> And Vanman, if I don't use a vacuum, it will make me move my fat arse faster..... Time for a diet, I was like, whose that fat [email protected] in the vid:blink:, I was the size of 2bjr when I started this trade.....


Try facing the wall and you'll learn to flip from left to right handed in no time.
Use a vacuum......it's a lot more pleasant :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Try facing the wall and you'll learn to flip from left to right handed in no time.
> Use a vacuum......it's a lot more pleasant :yes:


No vacuum:furious:

bad enough dragging a cord around:furious:

2bjr will half to keep his arse in gear to keep a head of the dust cloud:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot.
> 
> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.



With the walls I hold it above the motor with my left hand and near the head with my right. (I am right handed) I work around the room anti clock wise. Along the top of the join first (from right to left) then along the bottom of the join (from left to right) then one light run down the center (from right to left). It will be a week or so before I can do a video I will shoot one then for you.


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> You painters make too much money:furious::furious:


That is debatable. I started going back to school this year, running a full time business and full time evening classes makes it difficult to define a balance. I am currently chasing after a six year chemistry degree. Want Jan and February to be just another normal month.


----------



## sdrdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> No vacuum:furious:
> 
> bad enough dragging a cord around:furious:
> 
> 2bjr will half to keep his arse in gear to keep a head of the dust cloud:thumbup:


The only time I ever use a vacum is if I'm in a finished living area .any other time its not worth dragging a vacuum around or the cost of bags .


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I got a mtn gearsmith off e-bay. The head doesn't spin 100% true and the extra padding on the joest paper amplifies the issue. If I use cheap paper it works good.
> Once this POS burns up I'll get a good one. I don't know when that'll be, it's still going strong.


Thanks, PA. Interesting point on the Joest paper, which is what I use as well. I wonder how the paper that cazna was trying to remember the name of might work instead - Mirka Abranet, I believe. I wonder where in the U.S. and Canada it could be found.


I don't know how much of a POS, as you put it, yours might be. But without putting it to the wall, the Chinese copy I sent 2buck seemed to run pretty much as smooth as my PC, when I pulled the copy out of its box to make sure it ran. It ran better than the similar Chinese copy that I kept.
The pad head actually spun truer than I can get with my PC, because of the backing pad itself, which are different from the PC ones, and look like this: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=217
Look familiar? Wonder if yours could use replacing, if you haven't already? Just a thought. My PC ones go out of true when I run them for a bit, because the soft backing foam take on a distorted shape after running them.
If someone has a cure for that, I'd like to hear it.


Besides giving consideration to the flexibility of the inner drive cables of the different sander makes I have, I was looking closer yesterday at the outer drive cable housing on my PC, comparing it better to the one on my Chinese copy, which also looks from your pic to be like the same outer casing as yours. It seems the PC drive cable's outer housing is a fair amount more flexible - more 'rubbery', than with a more obvious steel wrapping under the Chinese cable housing's coating. I'm going to try switching the 2 if possible, and see how much more flex it gives the Chinese copy's head. Changing it over, as well as possibly the flexible drive shaft cable if necessary, could make a quite noticeable difference in how well the Chinese copy's head moves. I'll post back whatever I find.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Is Bazooka Joe 67 :blink:
> 
> Well well i cant believe it, Buck has a PC sander, This will be interesting.
> 
> Pointers.
> 
> Start it away from a seam, Put it on bare drywall then carefully float it on and along a seam, Take it off the same way, You will find out what will happen if you dont.
> 
> NEVER keep it in one spot, When you have to change direction do it lightly and do it quickly.
> 
> You dont have to use it at record breaking speeds, Its no race, Set the dial to whats comfortable, Start slow with a new disc, Increase speed as it wears out, Before you know it your finished.
> 
> Run a new disc on the bare drywall for 20 or 30 seconds and move it around before hitting a seam, Less swirlys then, Go on, use 220g, You know you what too. Those dics Jswain sent kiwiman and me are the best, better than anything, What were they called again????
> 
> Save spent discs, Put them on a radius and lightly pass it behind the PC if you get or are concerned about swirlys.
> 
> Check the disc regular, If the edges get a nick in it for the love of god replace it or you gonna ruin every seam with scratches, and feel it for any rouge stones, They will scratch it up too.
> 
> Using a PC behind boxes is only a quick swipe most of the time, Depending on mud hardness etc movements will differ.



no not 67


----------



## DLSdrywall

I think DWT should have a line of credit there's soo many things i want to try/have you guys are going to put me in debt bitches:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

JustMe said:


> I don't know how much of a POS, as you put it, yours might be.
> 
> The pad head actually spun truer than I can get with my PC, because of the backing pad itself, which are different from the PC ones, and look like this: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=217
> Look familiar?


Don't get me wrong with the POS comment, I love it and it's served me well. I just figured it's possible that the PC being the industry's original would/should be superior. 

Yes the pad looks familiar. The not so true spinning of the head is from out of the box and hasn't gotten and better or worse.

I'll make a vid with the different papers.


----------



## gazman

JustMe said:


> My PC ones go out of true when I run them for a bit, because the soft backing foam take on a distorted shape after running them.
> If someone has a cure for that, I'd like to hear it.



A build up of dust throws them out of balance. Also the other thing that happens is the velcro bit comes away from the foam and dust builds up between them and that makes them distorted. 

Take the backing off after every job and belt the dust out of it. The velcro bit can be glued back on with Trim Tex spray glue, works a treat.


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't get me wrong with the POS comment, I love it and it's served me well. I just figured it's possible that the PC being the industry's original would/should be superior.


Superior(?) - probably. How much though...... You might have things like a heavier duty drive cable than PCs have. PC ones are known for breaking. And I like the Chinese backing plate/foam idea. Looks like it would stay truer better than the PC's setup.
But there is a noticeable 2 1/2 lb weight difference between my PC and my Chinese copy, which would be exaggerated even more when swinging the Chinese one around on a wall.


Following through on my promise to post back whatever I'd find when trying to switch outer drive cable casings between my PC and my Chinese copy:

I can't do it. The Chinese cable is bigger - 'harder to break' is a selling point they use - and it won't fit through the ends on the PC outer cable housing. If it did, then I think it would work. Except for the ends' inner diameter size difference, both use cable ends that are close enough to each other, including having the same thread that screws into the head.

In comparing the 2 drive cables, the Chinese one is a little less flexible, but seemingly not by too much. The extra stiffness in the Chinese copy's head seems to mostly come from the cable outer housing they use.

If I decide to carry through, the next thing to do is see who has outer cable housing like my PC's, and see if they can re-use the ends of the Chinese housing for it.
Or I could get another PC cable housing and maybe drill the end openings in it a little bigger(?)
That would leave me with a heavier drive cable than a PC's, which wouldn't be bad, and with pretty much a PC's head flexibility, I think. It would be worth it, if I ever had to use it because my PC went down.




P.A. ROCKER said:


> Yes the pad looks familiar. The not so true spinning of the head is from out of the box and hasn't gotten and better or worse.


If it is the same pad, its backing plate threads onto the drive shaft end screw. That should spin true enough, as it's guided by a bearing.
I'm wondering if it might be the attached foam pad on the plate that's running out of true, and a change in plate/pad could fix it?


----------



## Arey85

Forget the cost of the bags, around here a 3 pack runs $15. So.....here's what you do. Go to a woodworkers shop and spend $50 on one of those dust collection bags the hardwood floor guys put on their sanders. Keep a 50 pack of zip-ties and a small pair of scissors in the bottom of the vac. Presto!!!! No more buying overpriced vac bags.


----------



## Arey85

I just saved each one of you a ton of money. It would be courteous of you to send me a generous donation in the form of a check made out to cash as a thank you for this helpful tip.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> first time on drywall sander - YouTube


That vac hose can be taken right off by taking out a couple little screws on the end still attached.



2buckcanuck said:


> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.


The handle is there for probably more doing things like ceilings. I don't know how really useful it is. Sanders like the PCs don't have such a handle.


----------



## JustMe

Arey85 said:


> Forget the cost of the bags, around here a 3 pack runs $15. So.....here's what you do. Go to a woodworkers shop and spend $50 on one of those dust collection bags the hardwood floor guys put on their sanders. Keep a 50 pack of zip-ties and a small pair of scissors in the bottom of the vac. Presto!!!! No more buying overpriced vac bags.


If it can be tight enough for drywall dust, maybe not a bad idea at all(?)

To possibly add to it:

For those who would like to use a vac, but find them awkward, inconvenient, I got one of these awhile ago - a carry over your shoulder vac, and it works: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=208

Another nice thing about it is that the power sander can plug into the vac, so you're trailing only one electrical cord and nothing else - no cord splitters or anything.

One problem with the vac is that as the bag insert fills, it weighs the back of the vac's cloth bag holder down, and the bags end up prematurely tearing where vac and bag meet. Putting a cloth type collection bag inside might work to solve that.

And that way you'd have 2 bags for the dust to try to work out of. Although the vac's bag would be limited in its ability to catch drywall dust. But it should help. It did help some when the paper bags inside would rip while vac sanding.


----------



## gazman

I dont understand why you blokes are talking about bags. I have never used one, the dust ends up in the bottom of the vac and the vac is protected by the filter and the cloth insert.


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> I dont understand why you blokes are talking about bags.


Because Arey started it?



Maybe he brought it up because he has a vac that uses such bags? Like one of the Porter Cables?


----------



## Arey85

And the winner is....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no not 67


76?:blink:


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I pushed the screws forward on the job were doing, so I could play with the sander today. I was using 320 paper, think the sander was on high speed. I can now see it's potential.
> 
> It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot. And you don't want to see what happened when I tried it on the garage ceiling, I have some repairs to do. Shocking what damage 320 grit can do:blink:
> first time on drywall sander - YouTube
> 
> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.
> 
> And Vanman, if I don't use a vacuum, it will make me move my fat arse faster..... Time for a diet, I was like, whose that fat [email protected] in the vid:blink:, I was the size of 2bjr when I started this trade.....


Say, 2Buck, I was watching your sanding video and jumped over to your taping videos after it was done. You were wiping down behind the bazooka with a knife on a long handle from the floor. What are you using there?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Say, 2Buck, I was watching your sanding video and jumped over to your taping videos after it was done. You were wiping down behind the bazooka with a knife on a long handle from the floor. What are you using there?


Post # 50 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/bigdogg-bazooka-taping-vids-2983/index3/

Had to make something 2bjr could not break:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Here you go 2buck, we made this just for you. I got a fresh piece of 220 sanding Rapid coat, gotta keep moving. Check out the grip, it works for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Thanks PA

We sanded out the last house we did with it (same sander). 2bjr was the one who used it mostly, he holds it like a hockey stick, well I held it like you do. So he does half a joint, then has to flip it over. Kept telling him to hold it more like you do, b/c of things gazman, kiwiman and Cazna the teacher said,,,, but,,,,,

We see it's potential ,even though we took longer to sand out our 1st house with it. It was a experimental day, even hooked up a mini vac to it for 10 minutes. Thats the one draw back with it, the dust. We were both feeling it the next day, looked like the house was on fire when ever you step outside, looked like smoke pouring out the windows.

Found you could sand everything with it, even the angles, but told 2bjr to stay away from up right angles for time being, to be safe. Beads we were really impressed with, while butts were the place we found you could do the most damage (at 1st), head is still fairly stiff/too new.

We used some 320 and 220 grit that justme sent us, and found you still had to buff out your work, a TINY bit. I cant see nothing lower than 220 for finish sand though:blink:

Thank you PA, and I guess fr8train for holding the camera:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

So now you understand why i have always been gob smacked at anyone using less than 220g, Its really all you need but if you can get some super mesh sanding discs, That Jswain has, They really are the best, And see how pa is passing the sander over all the screws with out lifting off, See how the dm 5.5 is a great nailspotter when using a pc, Its slightly more mud, Once you pass the pc over it its sanded back great.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> So now you understand why i have always been gob smacked at anyone using less than 220g, Its really all you need but if you can get some super mesh sanding discs, That Jswain has, They really are the best, And see how pa is passing the sander over all the screws with out lifting off, See how the dm 5.5 is a great nailspotter when using a pc, Its slightly more mud, Once you pass the pc over it its sanded back great.


I used to use 180g but I always gave it a flick over with the radius pole sander to get rid of them pesky swirly's.
Damn right, that super mesh is the best I ever used on the PC, especially good that there's no grit to come loose and scratch your work, using the super mesh overhead on the pole sander tends to clog though and needs lifting off a lot more, so I don't know how it would work without a vacuum on the PC?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

WTF, now you 2 are going to start a MESH vs PAPER sand paper war









Sometimes this site can scare the chit out of me







. That was one of my first question when joining this site. Who uses mesh sand paper? most came back with a comment that they don't. So I was thinking...... WOW, a actual site for professionals:thumbup:








Now you sheep shagging kiwi's are telling me to use mesh paper to sand with on the power sander


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF, now you 2 are going to start a MESH vs PAPER sand paper war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes this site can scare the chit out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was one of my first question when joining this site. Who uses mesh sand paper? most came back with a comment that they don't. So I was thinking...... WOW, a actual site for professionals:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sheep shagging kiwi's are telling me to use mesh paper to sand with on the power sander


You're in a wrong mesh category. It's "super mesh":




cazna said:


> So now you understand why i have always been gob smacked at anyone using less than 220g, Its really all you need but if you can get some *super mesh* sanding discs, That Jswain has, They really are the best, And see how pa is passing the sander over all the screws with out lifting off, See how the dm 5.5 is a great nailspotter when using a pc, Its slightly more mud, Once you pass the pc over it its sanded back great.





Kiwiman said:


> I used to use 180g but I always gave it a flick over with the radius pole sander to get rid of them pesky swirly's.
> Damn right, that *super mesh* is the best I ever used on the PC, especially good that there's no grit to come loose and scratch your work, using the *super mesh* overhead on the pole sander tends to clog though and needs lifting off a lot more, so I don't know how it would work without a vacuum on the PC?


Now we need a new paper - '*super paper*' - to war with 'super mesh'.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF, now you 2 are going to start a MESH vs PAPER sand paper war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes this site can scare the chit out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was one of my first question when joining this site. Who uses mesh sand paper? most came back with a comment that they don't. So I was thinking...... WOW, a actual site for professionals:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sheep shagging kiwi's are telling me to use mesh paper to sand with on the power sander


Calm down you angry bugger.
It's nothing like the old mesh pads, it's different stuff altogether, it doesn't leave any lines in the topcoat either, there's a pic of it posted somewhere on this site.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Calm down you angry bugger.
> It's nothing like the old mesh pads, it's different stuff altogether, it doesn't leave any lines in the topcoat either, there's a pic of it posted somewhere on this site.


I'm not sure if I should be thanking you, or getting more angry







:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna

When i heard about mesh sandpaper again i thought, tryed that years ago and it was total crap, Scratched the hell out of everything, NEVER would i use it on a pc, Over my dead body, Never, Stick that junk were the sun dont shine, I would never pay money for that again, Until Jswain sent some to kiwiman and kiwiman sent some to me to try.

Its AWSOME,AWSOME,AWSOME :yes::yes::yes:

Very fine mesh and very soft edges, The normal yellow disc can have stray grit on it and the edges can get a bit daggy which can scratch it up, The super mesh is very fine and soft edged, Simply the best sanding product for drywall mud ive ever used i kid you not. :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> When i heard about mesh sandpaper again i thought, tryed that years ago and it was total crap, Scratched the hell out of everything, NEVER would i use it on a pc, Over my dead body, Never, Stick that junk were the sun dont shine, I would never pay money for that again, Until Jswain sent some to kiwiman and kiwiman sent some to me to try.
> 
> Its AWSOME,AWSOME,AWSOME :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> Very fine mesh and very soft edges, The normal yellow disc can have stray grit on it and the edges can get a bit daggy which can scratch it up, The super mesh is very fine and soft edged, Simply the best sanding product for drywall mud ive ever used i kid you not. :thumbup:


Add that paper to a more flexible drive shaft housing like the PCs have, and the Chinese sanders might be just that much better, as well as the PCs(?)

Wonder where in Canada, and the U.S., that paper could best be found.

I'm going to check into whether I can get the fittings from the cable housing on my Chinese backup sander changed over to a housing that's as flexible as is my PC's. I'll post back what I find.


----------



## VANMAN

Need 2 start again!


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Thanks, PA. Interesting point on the Joest paper, which is what I use as well. I wonder how the paper that cazna was trying to remember the name of might work instead - Mirka Abranet, I believe. I wonder where in the U.S. and Canada it could be found.
> 
> 
> I don't know how much of a POS, as you put it, yours might be. But without putting it to the wall, the Chinese copy I sent 2buck seemed to run pretty much as smooth as my PC, when I pulled the copy out of its box to make sure it ran. It ran better than the similar Chinese copy that I kept.
> The pad head actually spun truer than I can get with my PC, because of the backing pad itself, which are different from the PC ones, and look like this: http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=217
> Look familiar? Wonder if yours could use replacing, if you haven't already? Just a thought. My PC ones go out of true when I run them for a bit, because the soft backing foam take on a distorted shape after running them.
> If someone has a cure for that, I'd like to hear it.
> 
> 
> Besides giving consideration to the flexibility of the inner drive cables of the different sander makes I have, I was looking closer yesterday at the outer drive cable housing on my PC, comparing it better to the one on my Chinese copy, which also looks from your pic to be like the same outer casing as yours. It seems the PC drive cable's outer housing is a fair amount more flexible - more 'rubbery', than with a more obvious steel wrapping under the Chinese cable housing's coating. I'm going to try switching the 2 if possible, and see how much more flex it gives the Chinese copy's head. Changing it over, as well as possibly the flexible drive shaft cable if necessary, could make a quite noticeable difference in how well the Chinese copy's head moves. I'll post back whatever I find.


I just bought a backing pad from Germany that looks the same as ur 1 in the link!
R they any good as i was going 2 fit it tomorrow as my flex is needing new bushes


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I just bought a backing pad from Germany that looks the same as ur 1 in the link!
> R they any good as i was going 2 fit it tomorrow as my flex is needing new bushes


I don't know. I've never had to run yet on a wall the Chinese backup sander I have, which has the kind of plate/pad combo that you're showing. I've always used on my PC these kind of backing pads, which aren't attached to a plate: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Abrasives-Sanding-Discs/Norton-Backup-Pad-PC7800.html

P.A. might be the one to better tell you, as from his reply to my post that you quoted, it sounds like he's been using that type of plate/pad for some time.

I don't know how firm the pad is that you got from Germany (German made, or Chinese?). But the foam on the plate/pad I have on my Chinese sander is firmer than the PC replacement pads I've used.
But my Chinese sander pad might turn out to be decent, even if only because it looks like it should run truer better than PC's setup - if the foam pad was well enough centered on its plate when they made it.

I did a quick check and it looks like my Chinese sander's plate/pad will thread on to the drive of my PC. I very well might give that pad a try next time I fire up my PC.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not sure if I should be thanking you, or getting more angry:whistling2::whistling2:


Just laugh......I know I do :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> Calm down you angry bugger.
> It's nothing like the old mesh pads, it's different stuff altogether, it doesn't leave any lines in the topcoat either, there's a pic of it posted somewhere on this site.


Looked back and found a couple pics.

Vanman's 120 grit Mirka Abranet, being used on harder mud:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/pc-sander-swirl-marks-2995/index4/#post54637

What I'm assuming is a lighter grit Mirka:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/pc-sander-swirl-marks-2995/index4/#post54998


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> Just laugh......I know I do :whistling2:


That's looking more like a snicker. :whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex

New Tool for our outside sales team
and it's made in Canada


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Canadian made eh':thumbsup:

Now your slogan needs Canadian grammar

Should your slogan not say "metal dents, vinyl don't" not " Metal dents. vinyl doesn't" ?????

Something didn't sound right when I read your slogan a few times, so in todays internet world, I found this http://www.engvid.com/english-grammar-do-does-did-dont-doesnt-didnt/

Now I need justme or slimpickins, one of our 2 possible grammar police, to tell me if I'm wrong. Maybe the rules change with advertising, I doesn't know for sured:whistling2:

So are you coming out with any new products Joe:thumbup:


----------



## moore

Chevy Express 454 SS..:thumbsup::thumbsup:




'' Vinyl aint gonna dent ..Metal will'':laughing:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Canadian made eh':thumbsup:
> 
> Now your slogan needs Canadian grammar
> 
> Should your slogan not say "metal dents, vinyl don't" not " Metal dents. vinyl doesn't" ?????
> 
> Something didn't sound right when I read your slogan a few times, so in todays internet world, I found this http://www.engvid.com/english-grammar-do-does-did-dont-doesnt-didnt/
> 
> Now I need justme or slimpickins, one of our 2 possible grammar police, to tell me if I'm wrong. Maybe the rules change with advertising, I doesn't know for sured:whistling2:


Since you asked:

Nice try, but Trim-Tex got it right - in a proper grammar sense.
If you take the apostrophe out of 'doesn't', you have 'Vinyl does not dent'. If you take the apostrophe out of 'don't', you have 'Vinyl do not dent'. (Try using that as well with 'it's', which stands for 'it is', and which screws people up all the time. 'It's cold outside', as opposed to 'It's coat was black', which really should be 'Its coat was black'.)

But your line of thought about advertising not having to follow proper grammar is a good one. Sometimes it's maybe better that it doesn't.

Often in advertising it's better that what you have is distinctive, so it gets noticed and remembered, and remembered sooner. (Memory of something comes sooner, easier, if something is 'distinctive', as opposed to using repetition only to try and create a memory.)

So as an example, you might try something along the lines of

Metal = Dents.
Vinyl = Dents. Not.

But 'Metal Dents, Vinyl Doesn't' should make it memorable enough to most users of bead, because of the benefit it speaks of.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> (Try using that as well with 'it's', which stands for 'it is', and which screws people up all the time. 'It's cold outside', as opposed to 'It's coat was black', which really should be 'Its coat was black'.)


Btw, 2buck, that wasn't directed at you specifically. It was meant as a general comment.

And as a general fyi, 'it's' can also stand for 'it has', as in "It's come to our attention that......".

English proper grammar doesn't seem to be so proper at times.


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Add that paper to a more flexible drive shaft housing like the PCs have, and the Chinese sanders might be just that much better, as well as the PCs(?)
> 
> Wonder where in Canada, and the U.S., that paper could best be found.
> 
> I'm going to check into whether I can get the fittings from the cable housing on my Chinese backup sander changed over to a housing that's as flexible as is my PC's. I'll post back what I find.


 
Here is the super mesh sanding disc, Its not really mesh, as in squares, Its more waves accross the disc, If 2buck learnt his pc using this disc then tryed the standard paper disc, He would say, Whats this useless scratchy paper junk, I want my old mesh sanding disc back that sands and polishes scratch free, I dont want these paper sanding discs that scratch and leave swirls, I can just get into sanding with the mesh but with paper i need to much more careful with what im doing :yes::yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Trim-Tex said:


> New Tool for our outside sales team
> and it's made in Canada


thnaks for showing us the 454 cubic inch of American Muscle


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Here is the super mesh sanding disc, Its not really mesh, as in squares, Its more waves accross the disc, If 2buck learnt his pc using this disc then tryed the standard paper disc, He would say, Whats this useless scratchy paper junk, I want my old mesh sanding disc back that sands and polishes scratch free, I dont want these paper sanding discs that scratch and leave swirls, I can just get into sanding with the mesh but with paper i need to much more careful with what im doing :yes::yes:


Can't imagine 2buck using a PC...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Here is the super mesh sanding disc, Its not really mesh, as in squares, Its more waves accross the disc, If 2buck learnt his pc using this disc then tryed the standard paper disc, He would say, Whats this useless scratchy paper junk, I want my old mesh sanding disc back that sands and polishes scratch free, I dont want these paper sanding discs that scratch and leave swirls, I can just get into sanding with the mesh but with paper i need to much more careful with what im doing :yes::yes:


Jswain you say, who has this mesh stuff:whistling2:

Whats up with your weather Cazna the salesman, Looks all Over cast and cloudy in paradise today:yes:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Jswain you say, who has this mesh stuff:whistling2:
> 
> Whats up with your weather Cazna the salesman, Looks all Over cast and cloudy in paradise today:yes:


Yes, Jswains the man.

Cloudy today with rain coming, Oh it can rain here alright, Thats what makes and feeds our landscapes, Spring is on the way and whitebait season starts in a month, Thats little fish start swimming from the sea up the rivers, Heaps of people line the river banks with nets hoping to catch some, Its a popular feed and worth good money so mother nature makes it rain and rain and floods and dirtys the rivers so it makes whitebaiting difficult....... Bitch.


----------



## gazman

I tried the Abranet stuff on a job and was not impressed, the joints were all polished like glass. BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THAT WE GOT A BAD BATCH OF MUD. They recalled the whole batch. 

What are the chances of that eh. You do the same system for ever and no problems, then you you do some thing different so you assume that "it" was the problem not the mud.

So I have to get some more Abranet to give it a proper try.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

caz, who makes the super mesh? I've searched online a bit and haven't had any luck.


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> caz, who makes the super mesh? I've searched online a bit and haven't had any luck.


Your answer should be in this post by jswain. Super mesh seems to be another name for Mirka's Abranet:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/pc-sander-swirl-marks-2995/index2/#post54224


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Your answer should be in this post by jswain. Super mesh seems to be another name for Mirka's Abranet:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/pc-sander-swirl-marks-2995/index2/#post54224


Yes thats it, Mirka Abranet made in finland.

Heres the link Jswain posted, Look under brochures for abranet.

http://www.mirkadustfreesanding.co.uk/index.html


----------



## CatD7

Arey85 said:


> Forget the cost of the bags, around here a 3 pack runs $15. So.....here's what you do. Go to a woodworkers shop and spend $50 on one of those dust collection bags the hardwood floor guys put on their sanders. Keep a 50 pack of zip-ties and a small pair of scissors in the bottom of the vac. Presto!!!! No more buying overpriced vac bags.


 
A link would be aprrciated! Thank You! I'd like to send my girlfriend to Conneticut to service you to show my appreciation. But, I'd have to get a new girlfriend.


----------



## JustMe

CatD7 said:


> A link would be aprrciated!


Some images in here should give you an idea: http://www.google.ca/search?q=woodw...sD8TLyAHA_oHQAQ&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=565


----------



## pjwooly

*watched the video*

Hey gazman watched your video on cornertaping..looks like a lot of work that!
I just run em in with the homax then rollem and they are ready to top!


----------



## gazman

Which vid are you talking about? Sounds like a chalenge though. Choose your weapons and post a vid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Which vid are you talking about? Sounds like a chalenge though. Choose your weapons and post a vid.


Old buck vs young buck









So whens your zook arriving Gazzy

I bet 2 bucks on the old buck:whistling2:


----------



## jswain

2buckcanuck said:


> Jswain you say, who has this mesh stuff:whistling2:
> 
> Whats up with your weather Cazna the salesman, Looks all Over cast and cloudy in paradise today:yes:


Apologies 2buck been travelling. This product is Mirka Abranet, we sell as Super Mesh in Australia. I did ask Mirka Australia for a US and Canadian contact but had no luck. Try contacting the Finland HO for you nearest guys. If you have no luck message me and I'll try again when am back in Oz. http://www.mirka.com/en/top_menu/Contacts/KWH-Mirka/


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Old buck vs young buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whens your zook arriving Gazzy
> 
> I bet 2 bucks on the old buck:whistling2:


Vanman has given it a run:thumbsup:, and a bath:thumbsup:. And it will probably hit the post this week. You had better empty your mail box to make room for all of the questions and swearing that is gunna happen once I cut loose with her. Vanman said she is pretty sweet, so if she behaves nicely for me I will have to come up with a nice mane for her. If she doesnt whatch out.


----------



## pjwooly

the vid is i guess of you with the toilet brush putting on the base coat ("slosh swipe splash") then the tape finally goes on and then you glaze it .(LOL)

sorry i dont do vids ..my partner would think i'm a tosser asking for that.

Just what i do but think it's pretty quick...is homax it in the corner just pushing lightly (creasing) on the tape to go in the corner,quick roll,then a quick swipe with the 3inch and its ready to top:thumbup: .

Was just an observation mate...each to there own eh!


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you Gazman and Cazna the teacher (Cazna's teaching me things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I pushed the screws forward on the job were doing, so I could play with the sander today. I was using 320 paper, think the sander was on high speed. I can now see it's potential.
> 
> It would be nice if one of you mates could show how you run it on wall flats. I could only run it to the left or right of me, meaning I had to flip it a lot. And you don't want to see what happened when I tried it on the garage ceiling, I have some repairs to do. Shocking what damage 320 grit can do:blink:
> first time on drywall sander - YouTube
> 
> Plus I seem to want to hold it near the sanding head a lot, I feel like I have more control over it. Holding it with one hand below the motor, and one hand on the handle, it feels heavy and awkward.
> 
> And Vanman, if I don't use a vacuum, it will make me move my fat arse faster..... Time for a diet, I was like, whose that fat [email protected] in the vid:blink:, I was the size of 2bjr when I started this trade.....



Here you go 2Buck, this is how I sand walls with the PC.


----------



## bmitch

thanks for the vid.you make it look to easy ,the more i've seen on operating the pc,the keener i am on buying one.is there a breakin period for the pc or just the operater?


----------



## thefinisher

b said:


> thanks for the vid.you make it look to easy ,the more i've seen on operating the pc,the keener i am on buying one.is there a breakin period for the pc or just the operater?


Pretty much just the operator. Not that hard of a learning curve really. It has 5 speeds so you can start slow with fine grit paper. I run ours on 5 with 150 grit :yes:. Just start on the paper then bring it into the mud and keep it moving.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Here you go 2Buck, this is how I sand walls with the PC.


 
Now thats a great idea, Headphones with a radio in them for sanding :yes:

Those are 12 boxed seams arnt they gaz, Not your usual 10 box, Or are my eyes fooling me??

Nice sanding by the way, I tend to hold the bar at the head when i can as well, Its nice control.


----------



## gazman

Yes Caz 12" nicely spotted. We had a few high shoulders on that job so we busted out the fat boy.


----------



## gazman

pjwooly said:


> the vid is i guess of you with the toilet brush putting on the base coat ("slosh swipe splash") then the tape finally goes on and then you glaze it .(LOL)
> 
> sorry i dont do vids ..my partner would think i'm a tosser asking for that.
> 
> Just what i do but think it's pretty quick...is homax it in the corner just pushing lightly (creasing) on the tape to go in the corner,quick roll,then a quick swipe with the 3inch and its ready to top:thumbup: .
> 
> Was just an observation mate...each to there own eh!


I guess I win then. 
You also have tolook at the system as a whole. Taping like that allows me to top with a small head and runner. I bet you dont top all of your internals in half an hour.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here you go 2Buck, this is how I sand walls with the PC.
> 
> 2012 08 06 07 36 30 420 - YouTube


Well look at that, I was running it like a pro the first time I picked it up:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

I got to play with it a bit today, think our head is still a bit stiff, needs to break in a bit. I honestly did hold it closer to the head, well 2bjr held it more like a Hockey stick (Canuck habit) I found I had more control. Walls you seem to have more control over it, well ceilings ??? You go the one way with with it on the ceilings, and your like "this is cool",,, but when you go the other direction with it, It wants to drag you along with it. I had to run:blink:

Think I might hook up a vacuum to it though, at least when I run it. It kicks up a super fine dust. Or invest in a good respirator. But even your eyes start to burn when running it. The dust also seems to go deeper into the pours of your skin. Not keen on using a vacuum, but will see how it goes

Thanks for the vid gazzy, will try to make you some bazooka vids, that start with the basics.... Thinking I will call the thread "the two bucks give bazooka lessons for 2 bucks a vid"
get it, 2bjr and I,,,, the 2 bucks


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> I got to play with it a bit today, think our head is still a bit stiff, needs to break in a bit.


That stiffness is mostly all in your outer cable housing. Pull that off and your sanding head will flop around.

I've got the outer cable housing still pulled off the one I have that's like yours - 2 small screws on both ends to get it off. I've been twisting and bending it a bit at times while reading things on the net, to see about loosening it up/breaking it in that way, especially since I can bend it more than if it was still attached.
Still going to look at replacing it with a housing like on my PC, though. Won't get it that flexible, no matter how much bending.



2buckcanuck said:


> Think I might hook up a vacuum to it though, at least when I run it.


When I'm not borrowing the GC's larger vacs, I usually run a small Rigid vac, with a couple 15' hoses married together, plus the short one coming off the vac, to give me some sanding distance. I was thinking that adding another 15' on it at times might be handy.

But I don't care for having to stop and clear the filter in that vac so much, so I'm thinking I'll pick up a cloth bag for my over the shoulder strap vac, to replace the paper bags I've used in it that always rip before their time.
I've also left that one on the floor at times and attached a long hose to it. Worked well enough.

Wonder how a setup like this might work: http://www.qrbiz.com/product/794701/FM150-Dust-Collector.html
Along the lines of my over the shoulder strap one, without the strap.


----------



## moore

The dunny brush...Compound tube cleaner .:yes::yes: worked for me!!


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> I shall do that for u MR Buck!
> Captain had 1 of them:yes:
> Its a hand corner sander,a pole corner sander and a flat hand sander!!


I just got one Vanman, I pinched your pic to save taking my own pic.
I haven't had a chance to try it yet but my first thoughts were it needs to be adjustable (the angle).
Hey Caz, it's 110mm so it should be wide enough for your 4" head.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Vanman has given it a run:thumbsup:, and a bath:thumbsup:. And it will probably hit the post this week. You had better empty your mail box to make room for all of the questions and swearing that is gunna happen once I cut loose with her. Vanman said she is pretty sweet, so if she behaves nicely for me I will have to come up with a nice mane for her. If she doesnt whatch out.


Here is ur taper ready for the other side of the world:yes: 
U better ask me Gaz as all these guys use TT,Columbia or DM!! Its a dif gun altogether from them!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> Here is ur taper ready for the other side of the world:yes:
> U better ask me Gaz as all these guys use TT,Columbia or DM!! Its a dif gun altogether from them!!


Your right, it's a whole different machine, it's sorta cool:yes:

was watching this vid on it 




Looks good for those that use hot mud. Not sure if I would use the function myself. It's sorta like the quick release pumps they all make now. I never take mine apart. Then when I take it to my supply guy to change the seals, he gets all pissed at me, b/c he almost needs a jack hammer to get it apart:thumbup:

Looks like it has a different switch to open and close the gate, maybe different type brake. 

You should open up the box vanman, take some close up picks for us:thumbup::jester:


----------



## cazna

Sweet sweet zooka, I passed up one of those for $500 once, Dam, Should have got it but i had a tt and a goldblatt so one more was just being silly, But i should have got it then sold the others to pay for it :yes:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Well look at that, I was running it like a pro the first time I picked it up:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> I got to play with it a bit today, think our head is still a bit stiff, needs to break in a bit. I honestly did hold it closer to the head, well 2bjr held it more like a Hockey stick (Canuck habit) I found I had more control. Walls you seem to have more control over it, well ceilings ??? You go the one way with with it on the ceilings, and your like "this is cool",,, but when you go the other direction with it, It wants to drag you along with it. I had to run:blink:
> 
> Think I might hook up a vacuum to it though, at least when I run it. It kicks up a super fine dust. Or invest in a good respirator. But even your eyes start to burn when running it. The dust also seems to go deeper into the pours of your skin. Not keen on using a vacuum, but will see how it goes
> 
> Thanks for the vid gazzy, will try to make you some bazooka vids, that start with the basics.... Thinking I will call the thread "the two bucks give bazooka lessons for 2 bucks a vid"
> get it, 2bjr and I,,,, the 2 bucks



2Buck, I was re-reading some of your comments here and thought that I throw some thoughts at you.

#1 You said that you found with the ceilings it was great one way but going the other way it want to drag you along. You will find it easier to control if you work in a clock ways direction. Always sand with the outside edge of the sander on the side of the join that is furthermost away form you. If that makes sense. (Check out the vid again)
#2 Once you hook up the vac you will find it easier to control. The dust acts like little ball bearings between the sander and the joint. Once you hook up a vac it takes away the driving on ice feeling. I know that you Canucks are great at driving on ice but trust me it will be easier to control.


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Here is ur taper ready for the other side of the world:yes:
> U better ask me Gaz as all these guys use TT,Columbia or DM!! Its a dif gun altogether from them!!



Thanks Vanman I am actually looking forward to giving it a go.:thumbsup:
I hope I am this optimistic in a months time, and havnt thrown it through a wall.


----------



## Lloydnz

I have a blue line / tape pro detachable head zooka have had it for 3 to 4 years now and it has given great performance using hot mud or taping compound but prefer taping compound better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

HHHmmmmm interesting









Sounds like power sanders are like bazooka's, or are they ??????

I notice you run your PS right handed, if you were running a zook, odds are you will be a right handed zook runner, all depends on which way you hold a hockey stick to shoot. :yes:

I run a zook left handed, so you half to run counter clockwise. If your a right handed runner, you will always run clockwise.Wonder if that makes a difference..... That's something you half to keep in mind when you put your tape on the spool of your zook when you get it gazzy, there's two ways to install it. The wrong way you will cut your arms up with paper cuts. (ill post you some pics)

Another thing I notice is your sander has more give/play on it. On 8' foot high ceilings, my arms half to be fully extended above my head, well you can hold yours a lot more lower.

Interesting theory about using the vacuum, don't really want to use one, but I'm still feeling the effects from the sander from a few days ago. The power sander really turns the dust into finer particles.

Plus your video might go viral, you don't want to know how many times Ive watched it. Moose boy will be jealous over your hit count


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Thanks Vanman I am actually looking forward to giving it a go.:thumbsup:
> I hope I am this optimistic in a months time, and havnt thrown it through a wall.


 Gaz i will send u a detailed email from start 2 finish on filling the gun 2 getting the beast moving:thumbup:
It will b a piece of p*ss 2 a man like u!!:jester:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Your right, it's a whole different machine, it's sorta cool:yes:
> 
> was watching this vid on it Automatic Taper with Quick Disconnect Head by Blue Line USA Drywall Tools - YouTube
> 
> Looks good for those that use hot mud. Not sure if I would use the function myself. It's sorta like the quick release pumps they all make now. I never take mine apart. Then when I take it to my supply guy to change the seals, he gets all pissed at me, b/c he almost needs a jack hammer to get it apart:thumbup:
> 
> Looks like it has a different switch to open and close the gate, maybe different type brake.
> You should open up the box vanman, take some close up picks for us:thumbup::jester:


The brake is just the same layout as my columbia gun!:thumbsup:
Yea the lever for the gate and engaging
the drive is a totaly dif set up but the best thing about the head being removable it takes a couple of mins and u have the head in ur hands so its easy 2 change cables and anything else that needs done as u dont have the tube getting in the way and u r into the inside of the head!


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> HHHmmmmm interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like power sanders are like bazooka's, or are they ??????
> 
> I notice you run your PS right handed, if you were running a zook, odds are you will be a right handed zook runner, all depends on which way you hold a hockey stick to shoot. :yes:
> 
> I run a zook left handed, so you half to run counter clockwise. If your a right handed runner, you will always run clockwise.Wonder if that makes a difference..... That's something you half to keep in mind when you put your tape on the spool of your zook when you get it gazzy, there's two ways to install it. The wrong way you will cut your arms up with paper cuts. (ill post you some pics)
> 
> Another thing I notice is your sander has more give/play on it. On 8' foot high ceilings, my arms half to be fully extended above my head, well you can hold yours a lot more lower.
> 
> Interesting theory about using the vacuum, don't really want to use one, but I'm still feeling the effects from the sander from a few days ago. The power sander really turns the dust into finer particles.
> 
> Plus your video might go viral, you don't want to know how many times Ive watched it. Moose boy will be jealous over your hit count



I guess the PC and the zooka are alike in that they both have a learning curve, but I think that the learning curve on the PC is no where as steep.

If I were to use a hockey stick my right hand would be he bottom hand so I am guessing that I would run the zooka with my right hand closest to the head?

The vacuum thing is not a theory, at times the hose can fall out of the vac or the PC. You can feel it go skatey before you see the dust.
Looks like us old bucks are never to old to learn eh 2Bucky.


----------



## bmitch

the blue line zook looks very much like the old premeir bazooka.a friend bought one 13yrs. ago and asked me to try it out.i already had many yrs. on ames and colu. zooks but had a difficult time with the premeir.i was able to run the flats easy enough but i gave up running the angles.either the overall width of head or the distance from front wheel to widest point of the head is closer,it required me to run on a perfect 45 angle up the corner,unlike the col.i really did,nt give it much of a chance before i grabbed the colu. to complete the taping.


----------



## bmitch

my mistake.i was unaware that blue line and premeir are one in the same,till i checked online this afternoon.


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> If I were to use a hockey stick my right hand would be he bottom hand so I am guessing that I would run the zooka with my right hand closest to the head?


Whichever feels most 'right' is what I'd use, gaz. But watching your sanding videos, I'd say what you're describing is likely going to be accurate.



gazman said:


> The vacuum thing is not a theory, at times the hose can fall out of the vac or the PC. You can feel it go skatey before you see the dust.


Besides a dust buildup, chances are why it feels skatey is that the vac was helping suck the sander head to the wall.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> If I were to use a hockey stick my right hand would be he bottom hand so I am guessing that I would run the zooka with my right hand closest to the head?


I'm right handed Gaz and I hold the zook with my left hand working the cutter tube.


----------



## Square Foot

Kiwiman said:


> I'm right handed Gaz and I hold the zook with my left hand working the cutter tube.


Same.


----------



## gazman

I love All-Wall.


----------



## cazna

You got one of those corner sanders as well, So did kiwiman, Well i feel left out, Let me know how they go, And the triangle one. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I guess the PC and the zooka are alike in that they both have a learning curve, but I think that the learning curve on the PC is no where as steep.
> 
> If I were to use a hockey stick my right hand would be he bottom hand so I am guessing that I would run the zooka with my right hand closest to the head?
> 
> The vacuum thing is not a theory, at times the hose can fall out of the vac or the PC. You can feel it go skatey before you see the dust.
> Looks like us old bucks are never to old to learn eh 2Bucky.


You will be a right handed runner on the zook Gazzy.

Your running with your right hand up high on your power sander, and if you remember my vid of me on the sander, I'm running with my left hand up high.

Then think about all the other tools/machines you run, yes I'm right handed, but I sand left, cp tube left, corner roller, angle pole with my left hand nearest the top of the tool. Guessing you do that with your right hand nearest the top of your tool too:yes:




cazna said:


> You got one of those corner sanders as well, So did kiwiman, Well i feel left out, Let me know how they go, And the triangle one. :yes:


Get 2 of those internal angle Sanders Cazna the tool whore, you know you want one.

Then send me the second one you get, should get here in time for my birthday in April:thumbup:


----------



## chris

Which foot is on front of skateboard/ surfboard?? Im a right hander but prefer my left high on all tools. Can do both ways but prefer it that way. I was told I was "goofy footed " I put my right foot forward and kick with left on boards


----------



## chris

Speaking of goofyfooted,,, Thanks SDR for the new stilts:thumbsup: Theyre SHHAWWEET


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Which foot is on front of skateboard/ surfboard?? Im a right hander but prefer my left high on all tools. Can do both ways but prefer it that way. I was told I was "goofy footed " I put my right foot forward and kick with left on boards


Baseball 

You can be right handed and bat left in baseball right, can't you:blink:

I don't want to take on Americans with baseball talk. But I sucked at baseball. Some said it was b/c I shot left handed in hockey, but for some reason I batted right handed. I couldn't hit nothing pitched at me.

So in Canuck land, I ask the guy what hand he shoots in hockey, and thats what hand he will favour when running tools. Maybe with you Americans, it's the same with how you hold your bat...... (maybe which hand you bunt with)

But I'm guessing you guys will tell me you can switch hit:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Heres another sanding clip for you 2buck, Its a bit long so just forward when it gets boring about 10 seconds in :whistling2:

Those seams were hand troweled 14 as its all uneven so i spend a bit more time sanding them than if they were boxed.

It was unplanned but at 1.50 ish mark the hose falls off the end of the pc, Notice all the dust, The vacs do a great job and just for something different and for worky, I use the festool hand sander, Which was all i used for years and is commonly used here, They are a great sander and really do a great job on the drywall believe it or not, They float and hover and dont dig in if you use the foam pad, Infact, They prob do a better job than the PC as you right up looking at your work so you dont miss any scratches or chips etc they just suck doing ceilings swinging it above your head.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Heres another sanding clip for you 2buck, Its a bit long so just forward when it gets boring about 10 seconds in :whistling2:
> 
> Those seams were hand troweled 14 as its all uneven so i spend a bit more time sanding them than if they were boxed.
> 
> It was unplanned but at 1.50 ish mark the hose falls off the end of the pc, Notice all the dust, The vacs do a great job and just for something different and for worky, I use the festool hand sander, Which was all i used for years and is commonly used here, They are a great sander and really do a great job on the drywall believe it or not, They float and hover and dont dig in if you use the foam pad, Infact, They prob do a better job than the PC as you right up looking at your work so you dont miss any scratches or chips etc they just suck doing ceilings swinging it above your head.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


your vid says private

Cazna the secret keeper:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> your vid says private
> 
> Cazna the secret keeper:whistling2:


Opps, I changed the settings, Try that 2buck the sand machine grasshopper 

I also forgot to add this pic of sanding dics, See the edges of the yellow discs, Notice one has holes to the edge and one doesnt, Yoy want to buy the one with no holes at the edge, They scratch less than the one with holes to the edge, The other one is the mirka mesh, Thats the best of the lot :yes: Thankyou jswain.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> It was unplanned but at 1.50 ish mark the hose falls off the end of the pc


Is that a PC, an older model, or another make? Haven't seen a motor housing on a PC that looks red, or shaped quite like that.

The hose on my PC does the same kind of falling off. It's not an old PC. Think they would've heard about it awhile ago, and done something about it by now.

Wonder if the Chinese knockoffs might be better for that(?)


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Is that a PC, an older model, or another make? Haven't seen a motor housing on a PC that looks red, or shaped quite like that.
> 
> The hose on my PC does the same kind of falling off. It's not an old PC. Think they would've heard about it awhile ago, and done something about it by now.
> 
> Wonder if the Chinese knockoffs might be better for that(?)


Its a flex giraffe justme, Very good brand, Ive had it for over ten years and yes that end connection not the best, It really needs clamped up tight.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Opps, I changed the settings, Try that 2buck the sand machine grasshopper
> 
> I also forgot to add this pic of sanding dics, See the edges of the yellow discs, Notice one has holes to the edge and one doesnt, Yoy want to buy the one with no holes at the edge, They scratch less than the one with holes to the edge, The other one is the mirka mesh, Thats the best of the lot :yes: Thankyou jswain.


We got the paper with the holes near the edge(220 grit at least), but were not going to complain. Justme sent a fair amount of sand paper with the machine, enough that 2bjr thought it was xmas:whistling2:. But thanks for the heads up, next step is to find a local store that sells some.

Thank you Justme

Not too keen on the little sander you were using Cazna the master sander, just think it would cramp our style, if that makes sense. Tomorrow will be house number 3 we get to play with it, got a junky shop vac I had to hunt/dig for from my Garage. (think it's 2.5 gallon)so we will be trying that.

Basically, with the power sander, were just running it on the edge of flats, beads, top angle, and the place where it kicks arse good, the screws. (then buff) Even for those who think the power sander is not worth it, just using it on the screws is win win. every thing else, your sanding it just b/c you have the machine out, at least so far for us. Screws are half the battle for us Canucks, just amazing fast with the power sander.

Plus we still can't sand out the ceilings yet like your doing, machine is too new. Just for 9 foot high, 2bjr has to get on his stilts. Not complaining, just GUESSING the more it breaks in, the more easier it will be to operate.

plus your next video, Have a sexxy female kiwi accent narrating your vid


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Its a flex giraffe justme, Very good brand, Ive had it for over ten years and yes that end connection not the best, It really needs clamped up tight.


 Yea Caz i have 2 of them and they r getting on a bit but still going strong!:thumbsup:
The best bit about them is the parts r not expensive and u can change anything on them so let it b another 10 years before u need a new 1!:thumbup:


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Speaking of goofyfooted,,, Thanks SDR for the new stilts:thumbsup: Theyre SHHAWWEET


 What are they Chris?


----------



## moore

Picked these up today. A bricksmith sold them to me for $100 a piece. Said he had a 70k job back in the winter he built a canopy around to run heat. It was the only job he used them on. 

The reddy heater was nearly full of fuel That's $70 there!
The old guy is 67..still laying brick:yes:.

Getting ready for the winter boys


----------



## chris

.They are the S2,s mags. They are lighter than the aluminums.Ive been wearing the doublesideds for 10 years or more and like them. I have a heater just like one in pic. How much gas is in it to be 70 bucks? Kero or deisel


----------



## moore

chris said:


> .They are the S2,s mags. They are lighter than the aluminums.Ive been wearing the doublesideds for 10 years or more and like them. I have a heater just like one in pic. How much gas is in it to be 70 bucks? Kero or deisel


 Kero.. 5 gallons of kero here is like $25 
I burn diesel ..It seems to be a hotter heat with less moisture . plus I run a fan when the blowers are running...

I should not have to run the space heaters in the winter ...But I do.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Kero.. 5 gallons of kero here is like $25
> I burn diesel ..It seems to be a hotter heat with less moisture . plus I run a fan when the blowers are running...
> 
> I should not have to run the space heaters in the winter ...But I do.


Be careful with those Moore.
I always shoot for electric heat.
I find those throw out way too much moisture.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Be careful with those Moore.
> I always shoot for electric heat.
> I find those throw out way too much moisture.


 I'm lucky to have power on most jobs..Just how It is here.:yes:


----------



## chris

moore said:


> Kero.. 5 gallons of kero here is like $25
> I burn diesel ..It seems to be a hotter heat with less moisture . plus I run a fan when the blowers are running...
> 
> I should not have to run the space heaters in the winter ...But I do.


 Its better than frezin your arse off. We have a elec. furnace heater we use also but the deisel ones heat things up in a hurry. We will usually kick em on in morning to warm things up and then shut em down. We will try to position in an exterior door frame and sheetrock around it with exhaust blowin outside, helps with fumes:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'm lucky to have power on most jobs..Just how It is here.:yes:


I hear ya bro. We do what we can.
Oh hey, I sent you a package today :yes:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> I hear ya bro. We do what we can.
> Oh hey, I sent you a package today :yes:


 MY PEN !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> MY PEN !!!!:thumbup:


Nope! Sorry.
Boy, if you're that happy about a pen I'm pretty sure you're going to like what I sent you. lol. Should be there in 5 business days from today. So this time next week you'll have it. 
I might tell you what it is later


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nope! Sorry.
> Boy, if you're that happy about a pen I'm pretty sure you're going to like what I sent you. lol. Should be there in 5 business days from today. So this time next week you'll have it.
> I might tell you what it is later


 PT...Theres no room on my property for a moose!!
I got 3 dogs.. 2 kids.. 1 cat ..and one mean a$s whif ...no room for a moose!! lol!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT...Theres no room on my property for a moose!!
> I got 3 dogs.. 2 kids.. 1 cat ..and one mean a$s whif ...no room for a moose!! lol!!


Hahaha! One mean a$s wife! lol! Nice man.
Well this won't take up too too much room.
But it is quite a bit bigger than a pen.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! One mean a$s wife! lol! Nice man.
> Well this won't take up too too much room.
> But it is quite a bit bigger than a pen.


You're getting a deer, moore. :thumbup:

Or one of PT's plump girlfriends.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> You're getting a deer, moore. :thumbup:
> 
> Or one of PT's plump girlfriends.


Plump girlfriends!? What the...what the hell has 2buck been saying when I'm not here?! 
You guys would only be so lucky as to see a picture of anyone of my girlfriends. lol!

And it's not a deer! lol.
Just a little something I wasn't getting much use out of so I thought Moore could use it more than I could.


----------



## DLSdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Plump girlfriends!? What the...what the hell has 2buck been saying when I'm not here?!
> You guys would only be so lucky as to see a picture of anyone of my girlfriends. lol!
> 
> And it's not a deer! lol.
> Just a little something I wasn't getting much use out of so I thought Moore could use it more than I could.


Must be a pack of condoms then lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> Must be a pack of condoms then lol


Hahahaha! Good one.
You're right, I don't use em.


----------



## saskataper

I got to run my PC with the joest 320 I was sent and wow what a difference, I had pretty much given up on trying to finish sand with the PC, even the radius 220 burned the mud off way too fast. Today I gave it another shot but with the 320 I got from Robert Seke and the sander finally worked like I wanted it to. Also I started holding it up right by the head and it was much easier to control, thanks Gazman!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just a little something I wasn't getting much use out of so I thought Moore could use it more than I could.


Holy Moore, your going to get a bazooka


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy Moore, your going to get a bazooka


Hahaha! Nope, not that either.


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Nope, not that either.


Moonshine centrifuge?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Moonshine centrifuge?


lol! The gift is from me, not from Capt.Sheetrock!


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! The gift is from me, not from Capt.Sheetrock!


:laughing:


----------



## carpentaper

i think it means moore won't be needing any toilet paper on his next job.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

carpentaper said:


> i think it means moore won't be needing any toilet paper on his next job.


Nope! It wasn't a Certainteed t-shirt either :jester:


----------



## carpentaper

darn i thought i had it for sure. oohhhh the suspense!!


----------



## chris

Homax maybe??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

carpentaper said:


> darn i thought i had it for sure. oohhhh the suspense!!


Haha! I didn't realize everyone was going to start chiming in on what they think it is. lol



chris said:


> Homax maybe??


I was going to send Moore a Homax but he said he was already getting one down the road. So not that either.


----------



## sdrdrywall

Precision taping. Comapany g- string :jester:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahahaha! Good one.
> You're right, I don't use em.


 You better use them! Ya know how much It cost to send a kid to College these days? Plus ...Ya never know what's in a muff...


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Moonshine centrifuge?


 Wouldn't have much use for It Slim...I stay away from the hard stuff.. Or wuz yous insinuating that Iz be a ole hill billy?  LOL!!!
 That's my best hill billy talk...But I will say this I had to look up the word Insinuating..LOL!!! So ....:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> You better use them! Ya know how much It cost to send a kid to College these days? Plus ...Ya never know what's in a muff...


Haha! Sound words of advice.



moore said:


> Wouldn't have much use for It Slim...I stay away from the hard stuff.. Or wuz yous insinuating that Iz be a ole hill billy?  LOL!!!
> That's my best hill billy talk...But I will say this I had to look up the word Insinuating..LOL!!! So ....:whistling2:


Hehe! Insinuating. Tricky one.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Wouldn't have much use for It Slim...I stay away from the hard stuff.. Or wuz yous insinuating that Iz be a ole hill billy?  LOL!!!
> That's my best hill billy talk...But I will say this I had to look up the word Insinuating..LOL!!! So ....:whistling2:


I thought PT was going to buy you something that would make you money down there in Applachia

I wouldn't in-sin-you-ate nuttin' boutchu moore, ah lahk you


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> I thought PT was going to buy you something that would make you money down there in Applachia
> 
> I wouldn't in-sin-you-ate nuttin' boutchu moore, ah lahk you


Ah lahk you! Hahaha! Well done.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I thought PT was going to buy you something that would make you money down there in Applachia
> 
> I wouldn't in-sin-you-ate nuttin' boutchu moore, ah lahk you


Willis mountain Is the mountain I live on ...give it a google!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Willis mountain Is the mountain I live on ...give it a google!


Oooo...Pretty!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I know what Moose boy will be getting Moore

Moore said He lahk'en french Canadiens, so he's either getting one of those funny looking hats, that looks like the top of the apple logo. Or one of those flags the french raise when they get into a fight:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Willis mountain Is the mountain I live on ...give it a google!


That sure is pretty.

Got any cool looking chunks of kyanite?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Wouldn't have much use for It Slim...I stay away from the hard stuff.. Or wuz yous insinuating that Iz be a ole hill billy?  LOL!!!
> That's my best hill billy talk...But I will say this I had to look up the word Insinuating..LOL!!! So ....:whistling2:


ya mean Insulating right?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Willis mountain Is the mountain I live on ...give it a google!


Now I see why you got all mad once, when guys were talking about the civil war on here, a lot of things happened right in your back yard:yes:

you have Appomattox to your west (where Lee surrendered) and Richmond to the east of your.

Guess I will be seeing you in a year or 2, you can give me a tour of the sites:thumbup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Now I see why you got all mad once, when guys were talking about the civil war on here, a lot of things happened right in your back yard:yes:
> 
> you have Appomattox to your west (where Lee surrendered) and Richmond to the east of your.
> 
> Guess I will be seeing you in a year or 2, you can give me a tour of the sites:thumbup:


 75% Of my work is in Appomattox /Campbell County .I drive by the surrender grounds just about every day .
Theres a new museum in appomattox,,just opened in the spring.
Museum of the Confederacy. The frame was built completly of metal. The Mexicans hung/finished it.:furious: I've been wanting to stop by just to check out the drywall work..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> I got to run my PC with the joest 320 I was sent and wow what a difference, I had pretty much given up on trying to finish sand with the PC, even the radius 220 burned the mud off way too fast. Today I gave it another shot but with the 320 I got from Robert Seke and the sander finally worked like I wanted it to. Also I started holding it up right by the head and it was much easier to control, thanks Gazman!


Well,,, were back to the opposite opinion again:whistling2:

I now call the power sander the screw blaster, it really kicks arse on them. 2nd place goes to the beads, after that.... well......
Last house we experimented on some of the flats. Sanding half the flat with the power sander, and the other half by pole. Even with 320 paper, it took too much mud from the flats, it distorted them too much.

So my theory was , any where we had to put muscle into our work (screws and beads) it performed well. whilst anything that we were delicate with the pole (flats and butts) it took too much off. Angles we will sand the top one with it, but leave the verticals for the pole.

I tried the vacuum hook up, and forget that, it's like dragging a fat midget around with you. Makes the machine feel 50 pds more heavy too , plus you lose clearance with it (makes tool longer). Would rather invest in a good respirator/sanding mask than vacuums and vac bangs.

Yet, I will still use it, I find screws and bead are half the battle when sanding. I dropped the vac for the upstairs of the last house we did, I had all the beads, screws, and top angles done in record time. Think I did it in under a half hour, and yet could of done it faster, if I had a good respirator on my face. I had to stop a lot do to lack of being able to breathe. have a video tour of the house, but guessing up stairs was just under 5,000 sq ft.

I do see it being a better tool for a lone taper. Installing tape and getting the sanding done are the two biggest chores when a lone taper .Everything else in between is a treat to do, except screws:furious:

Just don't see us running the power sander on our flats no more, since our flats are more PERFECT!!!! than Moose boys:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I now call the power sander the screw blaster, it really kicks arse on them. 2nd place goes to the beads, after that.... well......
> Last house we experimented on some of the flats. Sanding half the flat with the power sander, and the other half by pole. Even with 320 paper, it took too much mud from the flats, it distorted them too much.


I know what you're talking about, I used the PC for everything until I started using soft topcoats, then the PC became too vicious and took too much off on the flats.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> it's like dragging a fat midget around with you.


Soooo..... :whistling2: You must know how 2bjr feels :whistling2: 

:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Soooo..... :whistling2: You must know how 2bjr feels :whistling2:
> 
> :jester:


I was going to thank you in post #353, until I read this post:furious:

I hope Joe from trim tex never sends you a fat little midget doll


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I was going to thank you in post #353, until I read this post:furious:
> 
> I hope Joe from trim tex never sends you a fat little midget doll


:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> I hope Joe from trim tex never sends you a fat little midget doll


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> I know what you're talking about, I used the PC for everything until I started using soft topcoats, then the PC became too vicious and took too much off on the flats.


Ive never thought about running the boxes so tight like that, Ive kinda loaded up so i can sand down to a point i was happy with so the muds got something to shrink against, Mmm, Less mud less work :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Sorry to change the subject but I recently received an order of tools. I ordered a new rubber for my 12" Columbia fat boy, long story short it was the wrong one and the supplier is sending me the right one and does not want the other one back. I have no use for it as it wont fit my box. It appears to me that it is for a normal Columbia flat box as it has the tails on the ends that slide in where the lid hinges. As I said it is a 12" rubber.

If any one has a use for it let me know. It is free of charge inc postage. Check the measurement in the pic as that is apparently the critical measurement. The two pieces glue together with super glue as you install them on your box.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Shhhh


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> :whistling2:


your the man Kiwi


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

yeH IS pc LIMITED?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Ive never thought about running the boxes so tight like that, Ive kinda loaded up so i can sand down to a point i was happy with so the muds got something to shrink against, Mmm, Less mud less work :thumbsup:



I run tight everywhere, told one apprentice not to sand to much or you will flash my work, bugger did and was redfaced, 2 geeks thinking they were the best hand tapers ever looked on in awe...


----------



## gazman

Well she has arrived:thumbup:. I hope I am this happy after I use her, at the moment I am full of hope. I just dont want that hope to turn to tears and . Thanks Vanman I just hope I can do her justice, and that she takes it easy on a newbie. 
So here she is.

Hey 2Bucky how bought posting a pic of your new lady.:yes:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Well she has arrived:thumbup:. I hope I am this happy after I use her, at the moment I am full of hope. I just dont want that hope to turn to tears and . Thanks Vanman I just hope I can do her justice, and that she takes it easy on a newbie.
> So here she is.
> 
> Hey 2Bucky how bought posting a pic of your new lady.:yes:


welcome in the zooka club gaz:thumbsup:.takes a bit of practice but after that you wont be disappointed
PS
to avoid the "tears" dont use  base


----------



## gazman

Keke, how about base 90? Would that give me enough time before the tears started? 
One thing that sold me on the blueline is that it comes apart for cleaning. I was hoping to run base through it. But maybe little steps first.:yes:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Keke, how about base 90? Would that give me enough time before the tears started?
> One thing that sold me on the blueline is that it comes apart for cleaning. I was hoping to run base through it. But maybe little steps first.:yes:


NO BASE FOR BEGINNING.You can run base after some practice because the problem is not the zooka(that's easy to clean) but the pump which doesn't suck everything from the bucket and holds mud inside, the mud starts drying and  your day(believe me gooseneck+pump+dried mud inside=killer combination when comes to cleaning ).Try redi base from boral - it's a good product and you dont waist that much time cleaning the tools(jobs like yours must be done with zooka in half day). 

Anyway that's my opinion I had bad experience with base but everybody is different-what was a nightmare for me could work perfectly for you.So just try and see what happens


----------



## cazna

I tryed all the bases when i first got my zooka, Sheetrock easysand 210, Even thats a nightmere, Forget smokos, lunch breaks etc cause your running and cleaning. Once it went off, fast at the 90min mark, Zook pump and gooseneck set with mud, Took forever to pick it out and clean that up, That was it for me, No more base, BUT, if your a team of two, then that would help, Mix, tape, someone else wipe, Get out and clean up, It could be done, But notice how base muds leave a film behind after cleaning, Like on a hawk, Whats that gonna do to auto tools??


----------



## gazman

I have been running base through my pump for 15 years. Mix, run, wash. It certainly makes you pull your finger out. I dont have a goose neck, they look like trouble I dont need. I ran base through the Zooka in this pic, that time the pump was the problem:yes:. Graco Mk v and base, not a good mix. I am fairly optamistic with the zooka, I got the hang of the Apla Zooka on the flats after a couple of houses and there is a lot going on with that zook. Consentrating on your mud feed as well as everything else.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> But notice how base muds leave a film behind after cleaning, Like on a hawk


I noticed that too for this reason I thing base is good just when used with easy tape and beads and not for joints


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Well she has arrived:thumbup:. I hope I am this happy after I use her, at the moment I am full of hope. I just dont want that hope to turn to tears and . Thanks Vanman I just hope I can do her justice, and that she takes it easy on a newbie.
> So here she is.
> 
> Hey 2Bucky how bought posting a pic of your new lady.:yes:


My zook is a lady in waiting, I shall post pics on the Honeymoon, right after I consummate it:whistling2:

One little word of advice, seen you m8s talking about pumps. Don't suck up any air in your pump when using it, it translates to instant air bubbles in the zook. 

prime it before you use it, meaning, pump mud through your pump 1st (at least 4 strokes) to get any air out, then fill zook. Don't lift pump out of a bucket then place in another, or basically never raise your pump above mud line in bucket. If you need more mud, just pour more mud into bucket from another,easy to do, since your mud should be REALLY runny..... Air in the pump is a enemy to the zook.

Good luck Gazzy, if you need any help, let me know, can make a vid if you need any aspect shown, if you have any trouble....

And don't throw out you Dunny brush, it will aid in cleaning your zook:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> One little word of advice, seen you m8s talking about pumps. Don't suck up any air in your pump when using it, it translates to instant air bubbles in the zook.
> 
> prime it before you use it, meaning, pump mud through your pump 1st (at least 4 strokes) to get any air out, then fill zook. Don't lift pump out of a bucket then place in another, or basically never raise your pump above mud line in bucket. If you need more mud, just pour more mud into bucket from another,easy to do, since your mud should be REALLY runny..... Air in the pump is a enemy to the zook.
> 
> Good luck Gazzy, if you need any help, let me know, can make a vid if you need any aspect shown, if you have any trouble....
> 
> And don't throw out you Dunny brush, it will aid in cleaning your zook:thumbup:



Thanks 2Buck, I can see what you mean about air in the pump. It is the same thing with the mudRunner, if you get air in it it is like it drops a big fart and splatters everywhere:whistling2:.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I hope Joe from trim tex never sends you a fat little midget doll


Hey 2buck.......Suck My Fatty!!! 
Look what Cazna the generous sent me.... Ah-hahahahahaha


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Hey 2buck.......Suck My Fatty!!!
> Look what Cazna the generous sent me.... Ah-hahahahahaha


A evil hoard of invading fatty dolls shall be sent to kill your little DOLL sheep shagger.

It's for your own good Kiwiman:yes:. It's not normal for a grown man to want, collect, or play with dolls:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Congrats gazman on the new tool in your arsenal. Hope the Dunny Brush still works for the "short tapes":thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Up till now I have never seen a zooka up close (other than my Apla) so I always wondered what the big deal was with using the cutter while moving. But now after seeing the design I understand. So I thought that it may interest some on this site that have never seen a Apla-zooker up close to post a small vid of their cutting system.


----------



## cazna

Thats one massive cutter gaz, Heres a tip for you, Looking back now when i started using a zooka i think i had a bad habit of not having the control tube hard forward when running tape, I tended to float it and sometimes hold it down to far, Which shaved the edge of the paper tape, Which caused a pasty paper build up on the blade, which made cutting and feeding difficult which really made me swear and curse and throw the toys out of the sand pit and my bottom lip drop.

It sounds dumb now but man it took me a while to figure that out, Many paper jams, Changing blades, trying to feed paper and it wouldnt, Damage gooser needles, Lost time, Embarrising moments with people watching me balls it up etc etc, Lucky im a stubborn [email protected] or i might have used the dam thing for a baseball bat.

KEEP THAT CONTROL TUBE HARD FORWARD, STOP CUT, AND GO.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Thats one massive cutter gaz, Heres a tip for you, Looking back now when i started using a zooka i think i had a bad habit of not having the control tube hard forward when running tape, I tended to float it and sometimes hold it down to far, Which shaved the edge of the paper tape, Which caused a pasty paper build up on the blade, which made cutting and feeding difficult which really made me swear and curse and throw the toys out of the sand pit and my bottom lip drop.
> 
> It sounds dumb now but man it took me a while to figure that out, Many paper jams, Changing blades, trying to feed paper and it wouldnt, Damage gooser needles, Lost time, Embarrising moments with people watching me balls it up etc etc, Lucky im a stubborn [email protected] or i might have used the dam thing for a baseball bat.
> 
> KEEP THAT CONTROL TUBE HARD FORWARD, STOP CUT, AND GO.


 No Gaz dont do it!!:blink:
As i said in the email i sent u dont listen 2 nobody about that gun as i have owned it for a lot of years!:yes: I know what it can and cant do!


----------



## cazna

Do tell vanman, do tell, Most zookas need the control tube forward.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Do tell vanman, do tell, Most zookas need the control tube forward.


 It just wont work! It jams the tape somehow!
I had a look at it but couldn't figure it out,but i never ever ran the gun with the cutting tube forward in my life till i came on this site:blink:
Now it is habit with my columbia and pickin up the blueline gun again i f*cked up time after time Have a look at my utube page u will c Gaz's gun in action! It runs sweet:yesI tried 2 get the vid on here but i am f*cked if i can remember how 2 do it)


----------



## VANMAN

And carp have a look at this photo, as i said a blueline gun has no chain tensioner and u said they do:yes:I cant c it and that is 1 of my old guns and i have 2 others that dont have it! So is this a new part u can get for the blueline gun that i have not heard about?


----------



## tomg

Hi Vanman,
The part is the AT252 Chain Guide.

http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/July09.htm

http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/at_d.pdf (first page)

http://www.bluelineusa.com/media/pdfs/tapers.pdf

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## VANMAN

tomg said:


> Hi Vanman,
> The part is the AT252 Chain Guide.
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/July09.htm
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/at_d.pdf (first page)
> 
> http://www.bluelineusa.com/media/pdfs/tapers.pdf
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


 Cheers Tom i thought i had not seen 1 before:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools

You can now order the AT252 Chain Guide online at WallTools.com: http://www.walltools.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=at252




tomg said:


> Hi Vanman,
> The part is the AT252 Chain Guide.
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/July09.htm
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/at_d.pdf (first page)
> 
> http://www.bluelineusa.com/media/pdfs/tapers.pdf
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


----------



## gazman

walltools said:


> You can now order the AT252 Chain Guide online at WallTools.com: http://www.walltools.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=at252


Brandon you May need to have a look at your shipping costs. The cheapest opption was $89 to Australia.


----------



## walltools

That does seem high. The bigger problem I see, since you are in Australia, is that Wall Tools doesn't ship Blue Line USA tools or parts into Australia. If you want this item I suggest ordering it from a local TapePro dealer.

Thanks so much gazman!



gazman said:


> Brandon you May need to have a look at your shipping costs. The cheapest opption was $89 to Australia.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Brandon you May need to have a look at your shipping costs. The cheapest opption was $89 to Australia.


I here ya Gaz, I want to buy a 3 point creaser from Walltools but their cheapest freight is $66......for something that could fit in an envelope?  ...C'mon.
Allwall don't have the 3 point creaser but their freight for a standard creaser is only $38. 
I think Walltools must be using gold plated delivery vans :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> A evil hoard of invading fatty dolls shall be sent to kill your little DOLL sheep shagger.
> 
> It's for your own good Kiwiman:yes:. It's not normal for a grown man to want, collect, or play with dolls:whistling2:


:sneaky2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

VANMAN said:


> And carp have a look at this photo, as i said a blueline gun has no chain tensioner and u said they do:yes:I cant c it and that is 1 of my old guns and i have 2 others that dont have it! So is this a new part u can get for the blueline gun that i have not heard about?


Man does the chain jump once in awhile Yeek...


----------



## VANMAN

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Man does the chain jump once in awhile Yeek...


 Not on that gun it dont:thumbup:
Chain on that gun is pretty sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Gawdammit, every time this thread is in the new posts I click on it thinking "sweet, someone got something cool....I wanna see!"

And then it's all this frabba-jabba about the tool from eleventy posts back.






I got this yesterday....it's not a drywall tool, but it's super awesomenicity..... Lie Nielsen rabbet block plane. :heartsmiley:


----------



## saskataper

My uncle does demos for them at trade shows every once in a while. He is a custom furniture maker, does some really beautiful work. Wood and I don't get along so well, my whole family is woody but I never picked it up.


----------



## gazman

I got this yesterday....it's not a drywall tool said:


> Very nice Slim. I also like the descriptive word.


----------



## VANMAN

Got my skyswiper today:thumbup:
Got some high stuff 2 start next week so hope it works:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

VANMAN - you are like a KIWI - You have turned into a TOOL WHORE


----------



## mudslingr

VANMAN said:


> Got my skyswiper today:thumbup:
> Got some high stuff 2 start next week so hope it works:yes:


 Never saw one of those. Quite fancy looking ! Interested to hear what you have to say about it VANMAN.:yes: Let's see a vid of that.


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> VANMAN - you are like a KIWI - You have turned into a TOOL WHORE


Na Nah, you got me confused with Caz ......although I do have a "whore tool" around here somewhere :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

Mudshark said:


> VANMAN - you are like a KIWI - You have turned into a TOOL WHORE


 I DONT DO SHEEP:blink: (yet)


----------



## VANMAN

mudslingr said:


> Never saw one of those. Quite fancy looking ! Interested to hear what you have to say about it VANMAN.:yes: Let's see a vid of that.


 I will if its any good!
But if its crap in the back of the garage it goes with all the other chit


----------



## fr8train

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I bought another one of these, for 70 bucks:thumbup:

Not as long as my other one, which broke on me the other day, which made me chit my pants since I was standing on it at the time:blink:. Thank god I was only 3 foot off the ground, and it only dropped 0ne foot............ and no comments from the peanut gallery either:furious:

It was in need of repair, just never get around to it:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've broke one of those myself must be a coincidence.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Must be a coincidence you're both overweight!? :jester::laughing:


----------



## thefinisher

PrecisionTaping said:


> Must be a coincidence you're both overweight!? :jester::laughing:


^^^^lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> I've broke one of those myself must be a coincidence.:whistling2:


patience sdrdrywall, we will pay the 2 love birds back:whistling2:

TF an PT sitting in a tree !!!,,,, K.I.S.S.I.N.G:thumbup::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! It's funny how Mudshark hardly says anything, but you know he's watching. Because when something funny makes him laugh you see his Thanks pop up. Doesn't say much else.
Just, thanks for the laugh. lol!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! It's funny how Mudshark hardly says anything, but you know he's watching. Because when something funny makes him laugh you see his Thanks pop up. Doesn't say much else.
> Just, thanks for the laugh. lol!


watch him laugh at this one:whistling2:

Friday night, holiday weekend, and the two youngest bucks PT and TF are on DWT:thumbup:

Losers x 2


----------



## sdrdrywall

Ha ha ha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> watch him laugh at this one:whistling2:
> 
> Friday night, holiday weekend, and the two youngest bucks PT and TF are on DWT:thumbup:
> 
> Losers x 2


OMG - You are right - I guess we are all a bunch of losers LOL


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> watch him laugh at this one:whistling2:
> 
> Friday night, holiday weekend, and the two youngest bucks PT and TF are on DWT:thumbup:
> 
> Losers x 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posted from my mobile phone
> Location: Sally's House of Nipples, Canada.


At least YOU'RE out having a good time!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> At least YOU'RE out having a good time!


I went out twice before, which lead me to getting married twice:whistling2:

One more year and no more child support:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I went out twice before, which lead me to getting married twice:whistling2:
> 
> One more year and no more child support:thumbup:


One more year and I can go out with your daughter!? :jester:
Hahaha!! Oh you'd be pissed!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> One more year and I can go out with your daughter!?
> Hahaha!! Oh you'd be pissed!!


:furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> One more year and I can go out with your daughter!? :jester:
> Hahaha!! Oh you'd be pissed!!


Now that's hitting below the belt. Shame on you going after a mans daughter:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


>





sdrdrywall said:


> Now that's hitting below the belt. Shame on you going after a mans daughter:furious:


Hahahaha!!! Awe...that made me laugh. Good times, good times. lol.
Hey, I'm a nice guy :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> Now that's hitting below the belt. Shame on you going after a mans daughter:furious:


All is safe:thumbup:

I forced her to watch the sculpture video with Bmitch. When Moose boy appeared, In typical teenage fashsion, she went 

EEEEWWWWWUUUUUUU he's ugly:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Theres no nice men when. they come round looking for your daughter d.a.d.d.m.b-dads against daughters dating mooseboys.


----------



## Mudshark

Hey PT - 2bucks daughter is also a video camera operator - you might make a good team! :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Hey PT - 2bucks daughter is also a video camera operator - you might make a good team! :whistling2:


Hahaha! Rocken the boat Mudshark? :jester:


----------



## JustMe

How did the idea of going after 2buck's daughter become such a great idea? We're talking 2buck's daughter. Not some wallflower.

Good luck, PT. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> How did the idea of going after 2buck's daughter become such a great idea? We're talking 2buck's daughter. Not some wallflower.
> 
> Good luck, PT. :whistling2:


Hahaha! Ouch! Rough...lol.
And thanks?...I guess..I was just kidding to get at 2buck. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Hey PT - 2bucks daughter is also a video camera operator - you might make a good team! :whistling2:


Hope your boat sinks, with you on it:furious::yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah just kidding too - Hope you didn't take any offense 2 buck. And hey - we are not even sure if PT likes girls or boys! 



:brows::laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Yeah just kidding too - Hope you didn't take any offense 2 buck. And hey - we are not even sure if PT likes girls or boys!
> 
> 
> 
> :brows::laughing:


Lets find out

What do you see in this picture PT (and maybe TF)


----------



## cazna

Oh Crap, Looks like im gay, The mrs had to tell me what else that was


----------



## Mudshark

cazna said:


> Oh Crap, Looks like im gay, The mrs had to tell me what else that was


Ha Ha that was the first thing I saw too cazna before the boobs. We better not read too much into it cause I know im a boob man.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Oh Crap, Looks like im gay, The mrs had to tell me what else that was


maybe it works the opposite way with women:whistling2:

Lucky you Cazna the man whore, can you handle 2 wives:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

Oh man, I feel all confused about my sexuality now.....I saw 2 people dancing, then I saw a pair of eyes, then I saw the boobs :blink: .........at least 2bucks daughter doesn't think I'm ugly


----------



## gazman

I am just glad that I live so far away. That way my daughters should be safe from the young bucks on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Mudshark said:


> Ha Ha that was the first thing I saw too cazna before the boobs. We better not read too much into it cause I know im a boob man.


Hell yeah fellow boobman, Me too :thumbsup: 
Not into the big fakes though, Them puppies gotta be real :yes:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Ouch! Rough...lol.
> And thanks?...I guess..I was just kidding to get at 2buck. :yes:


And I was just kidding as well.

But then, you never know. She has had some years with 2buck.......


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! That gay test was funny.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> And I was just kidding as well.
> 
> But then, you never know. She has had some years with 2buck.......


It's ok, their relationship would never work anyhow :whistling2:

My intelligent daughter understands the principals of rough sanding in between coats:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Smart girl or just a more experienced finisher :whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> It's ok, their relationship would never work anyhow :whistling2:
> 
> My intelligent daughter understands the principals of rough sanding in between coats:yes:


He does his rough sanding in the end lol


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Lets find out
> 
> What do you see in this picture PT (and maybe TF)


 I'm sitting here looking at two people dancing ...I know all I have to do is scroll down for the answer [i don't] When my 11 year old son walks by and says TITTIES!!!

So..I'm gay,,but he's straight! :blink: lol!!


----------



## saskataper

*festool syslite*

Just ordered one of these today as a treat to myself, looks pretty fn cool.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Just ordered one of these today as a treat to myself, looks pretty fn cool.


Wow, that looks sweet bro!
How much was it and where did you buy it from?


----------



## saskataper

The Festool dealer here, Great West Saw. It was 2 bills which seems nuts for a light but like I said it's a treat and I'm hoping it eliminates dragging around a 300W bulb on an extension cord when I'm doing touch up sanding or checkouts. I tried one of those LED wand lights but it doesn't cut it unless its in a dark basement or something.


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> The Festool dealer here, Great West Saw. It was 2 bills which seems nuts for a light but like I said it's a treat and I'm hoping it eliminates dragging around a 300W bulb on an extension cord when I'm doing touch up sanding or checkouts. I tried one of those LED wand lights but it doesn't cut it unless its in a dark basement or something.


Gawddamn they got us by the balls on pricing. But I'm going to keep giving them my money.

Congrats on the light..............and the addiction begins.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> The Festool dealer here, Great West Saw. It was 2 bills which seems nuts for a light but like I said it's a treat and I'm hoping it eliminates dragging around a 300W bulb on an extension cord when I'm doing touch up sanding or checkouts. I tried one of those LED wand lights but it doesn't cut it unless its in a dark basement or something.


Well if it works well and it truly is indestructible who cares how much it costs. Keep me informed on the performance.


----------



## thefinisher

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well if it works well and it truly is indestructible who cares how much it costs. Keep me informed on the performance.


 
Keep me updated too! Very interested to see how well it stacks up to a 500w halogen during day light in a house. Could be beneficial for point-up work if it is as bright.


----------



## Tim0282

That is a good point. All lights look bright when it is dark.
The trick is if it is bright when the sun is out and we are finish sanding.


----------



## thefinisher

Tim0282 said:


> That is a good point. All lights look bright when it is dark.
> The trick is if it is bright when the sun is out and we are finish sanding.


Yep or in my case pointing up after prime. If you really wan't to see how good your finish work is, shine a light at low angle down a wall after it has been primed :thumbsup:. I do agree that a light helps when finish sanding that is for sure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> The Festool dealer here, Great West Saw. It was 2 bills which seems nuts for a light but like I said it's a treat and I'm hoping it eliminates dragging around a 300W bulb on an extension cord when I'm doing touch up sanding or checkouts. I tried one of those LED wand lights but it doesn't cut it unless its in a dark basement or something.


I know it's me who recommended the LED cordless lights,,, but

Number one thing I use them for , is to pre-check before sand, for lines and so forth. Not so great when it's bright and the sun is shinning out, so I block off windows. I know it sounds like a pain in the arse, but if you get the house resembling a dark over cast day..... Most times the guy checking out the high used the LED(2bjr), well the guy doing the low used a 300 watt bulb(me:thumbupSo.... no matter what type of light I use, I try to change the environment of the lighting, by using mud boxes, scrap drywall, or what ever, by placing stuff over the windows. Makes you feel sorta God like, when you can block out the sun:whistling2:

You do get more use out of them in our cold dark, lonely, freezing cold winters, which is just around the corner


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> You do get more use out of them in our cold dark, lonely, freezing cold winters, which is just around the corner


 I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Square Foot

2buckcanuck said:


> I know it's me who recommended the LED cordless lights,,, but
> 
> Number one thing I use them for , is to pre-check before sand, for lines and so forth. Not so great when it's bright and the sun is shinning out, so I block off windows. I know it sounds like a pain in the arse, but if you get the house resembling a dark over cast day..... Most times the guy checking out the high used the LED(2bjr), well the guy doing the low used a 300 watt bulb(me:thumbupSo.... no matter what type of light I use, I try to change the environment of the lighting, by using mud boxes, scrap drywall, or what ever, by placing stuff over the windows. Makes you feel sorta God like, when you can block out the sun:whistling2:
> 
> You do get more use out of them in our cold dark, lonely, freezing cold winters, which is just around the corner


I've been using Led flash lights for a while now...sure as hell beats carrying around a hot light and getting hung up with cords. Don't buy a cheap light though through a building supply house, as they generally sell the small chip narrow beam type with a off color hugh.

Get a flashlight that preferably has an XM-L chip with an orange peel reflector and get a diffuser lens which gives more of a flood effect.

http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleTac-T20C2-MKII-XML-tail-strobe-flashlight.html

http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleTac-M3C4-Triple-XML-flashlight.html

These light are water and dust proof.

Taking a light like this and putting it directly against the wall so it shines across can be dangerous. shine it across a wall ( preferably a high or long wall ) before any compound has touched it and see what the rock really looks like on those studs...shocking!!!


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> I know it's me who recommended the LED cordless lights,,, but
> 
> Number one thing I use them for , is to pre-check before sand, for lines and so forth. Not so great when it's bright and the sun is shinning out, so I block off windows. I know it sounds like a pain in the arse, but if you get the house resembling a dark over cast day..... Most times the guy checking out the high used the LED(2bjr), well the guy doing the low used a 300 watt bulb(me:thumbupSo.... no matter what type of light I use, I try to change the environment of the lighting, by using mud boxes, scrap drywall, or what ever, by placing stuff over the windows. Makes you feel sorta God like, when you can block out the sun:whistling2:
> 
> You do get more use out of them in our cold dark, lonely, freezing cold winters, which is just around the corner


Our ski slopes got snow yesterday! We r ment 2 get frost tonight which is not a good sign


----------



## gazman

It is just starting to warm up here. 22Deg c yesterday.


----------



## bmitch

thats about right.you start to warm up and we start to cool down.days are getting shorter ,nights cooler.plant is starting to bud.


----------



## mudslingr

b said:


> plant is starting to bud.


Where exactly did you say they were ! ?


----------



## bmitch

i did'nt say they ,i said it.and it's right outside my bedroom window,someone would pay a heavy price trying to run away with that plant.


----------



## bmitch

oh ,by the way ,thats a rose bush my wife planted.late ,late blommer.lol


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I know it's me who recommended the LED cordless lights,,, but
> 
> Number one thing I use them for , is to pre-check before sand, for lines and so forth. Not so great when it's bright and the sun is shinning out, so I block off windows. I know it sounds like a pain in the arse, but if you get the house resembling a dark over cast day..... Most times the guy checking out the high used the LED(2bjr), well the guy doing the low used a 300 watt bulb(me:thumbupSo.... no matter what type of light I use, I try to change the environment of the lighting, by using mud boxes, scrap drywall, or what ever, by placing stuff over the windows. Makes you feel sorta God like, when you can block out the sun:whistling2:
> 
> You do get more use out of them in our cold dark, lonely, freezing cold winters, which is just around the corner


black poly.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Square Foot said:


> I've been using Led flash lights for a while now...sure as hell beats carrying around a hot light and getting hung up with cords. Don't buy a cheap light though through a building supply house, as they generally sell the small chip narrow beam type with a off color hugh.
> 
> Get a flashlight that preferably has an XM-L chip with an orange peel reflector and get a diffuser lens which gives more of a flood effect.
> 
> http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleTac-T20C2-MKII-XML-tail-strobe-flashlight.html
> 
> http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleTac-M3C4-Triple-XML-flashlight.html
> 
> These light are water and dust proof.
> 
> Taking a light like this and putting it directly against the wall so it shines across can be dangerous. shine it across a wall ( preferably a high or long wall ) before any compound has touched it and see what the rock really looks like on those studs...shocking!!!


Really like that second light the 170 dollar one. I so want that i flash my walls similar to a strobe. Here's one of my tricks for guys that are checking take your 300 watt construction flood and do a circular motion with your wrist as your checking and the scratch, dent, defeciancy will catch your eye. But if i had that strobe option i would see everything!!:thumbup:


----------



## Square Foot

DLSdrywall said:


> Really like that second light the 170 dollar one. I so want that i flash my walls similar to a strobe. Here's one of my tricks for guys that are checking take your 300 watt construction flood and do a circular motion with your wrist as your checking and the scratch, dent, defeciancy will catch your eye. But if i had that strobe option i would see everything!!:thumbup:


Interesting idea.... but I'm not sure that you'll like the effect with these lights. Strobe is always at the brightest setting and the bounce off the walls really screws with your eyes :wacko:

Just did it with the second light.


----------



## Kiwiman

Just changed my skywalker 2's for this set of sur-mags, to me they feel a lot more natural to walk in, softer and quieter as well, I like the double leg poles because they feel more centered and not like they pull your legs outward, don't get me wrong, I've always like my skywalkers but I like these ones better....or they just seem to suit my funny gangly legs better 
I weighed them and each stilt is about 1kg lighter (sur-mag), I've only ever used skywalkers so I can't compare them with other standard stilts.
What I don't like is the top leg strap is awkward to undo, and that leg bracket the red arrow is pointing to has a date with a hacksaw soon, a couple of times they clipped the other leg bracket and nearly tripped me up, apart from that I love em :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> I like the double leg poles because they feel more centered and *not like they pull your legs outward*, don't get me wrong, I've always like my skywalkers but I like these ones better....or they just seem to suit my funny gangly legs better


Skywalkers pulling your legs outward is why I wear their leg pole up the inside. Things feel more stable, side to side, that way as well. Worked pretty much all day on them a couple days ago, no problem.


----------



## SlimPickins

I picked up one of these yesterday, I'm remodeling a garage and needed a second saw.

It's a great saw.....light, fast, strong, and easily adjustable. It's a touch lighter than my Skilsaw mag 77, and about 7000 times more easily adjustable. 

At some point Skilsaw let their fit and finish deteriorate, and machining specs tanked. Some days I have to smack the base with a hammer to get depth and angles changed. I _should _do some work on it, but that won't happen anytime soon........I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## gam026

For this today for 500 bucks. Was it a good deal. Not to familiar with bazookas. Seems in good condition and u know the precious owner. He's a single taper and it was too much for him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> For this today for 500 bucks. Was it a good deal. Not to familiar with bazookas. Seems in good condition and u know the precious owner. He's a single taper and it was too much for him.


You got that for $500? Nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## gam026

Let me try that again. Stupid auto correct. I got the bazooka for 500 bucks. I know the previous owner. That's better.


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> You got that for $500? Nice man. :thumbsup:


Now me and my crew have to learn how to use it. Looks like I'll be watching some videos this weekend.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> Now me and my crew have to learn how to use it. Looks like I'll be watching some videos this weekend.


Check out 2buck's thread!
He's got some good tips in there. :thumbsup:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gam026 said:


> For this today for 500 bucks. Was it a good deal. Not to familiar with bazookas. Seems in good condition


it is a Goldbaltt , not one of the top brand names, some on this site have said they like them, well others.........

I will explain it like this

I got a power sander off of justme:thumbup:, but some on this site said hey 2buck, just remember it is not a Porter cable sander or something like a fest stool etc... it was a Chinese knock off version. I get what their saying,,,, that if something where to break down or if it were to not preform up to snuff,,,, to not get discouraged with the whole principle of the power sander. So I always keep that in the back of my Mind.

So if you hop on it and all goes great,,,, then excellent:thumbup:,,,,, but if stuff keeps breaking, seems to run stiff etc,,, well then, don't fault the whole principle of the zook. maybe keep in mind it's a starter zook. I started out on a old concord, some joked they were a disposable zook, but they weren't that bad. I called mine a con-tech, since I installed so many tape tech parts on it.

Here's a vid on your zook, he's saying 1000 bucks American. So throw on 50% more in Canadian funds, 500 bucks sounds good.

Have any problems, let us know, and don't forget to give her a name


----------



## cazna

They arnt to bad, I have one, Just dont twist or force that key to hard, Dont fill it with over stiff mud and try to use the key to get it out, They are soft metal and the thread can strip, But, Its the same as a tt so the parts all fit, Everythings an easy fix.


----------



## gam026

Thanks for the feedback guys. My supplier wanted 2200 or a columbia and online about 1600 plus shipping so i figure 500 was pretty good. 

Any vids out there on how to to clean them cause they look pretty tricky. Also what kind of oil would i use. Again down here they aren't very populer and even the guy i bought it from didnt seem like he knew alot about them. He used it 2 times and got frustrated.


----------



## VANMAN

gam026 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. My supplier wanted 2200 or a columbia and online about 1600 plus shipping so i figure 500 was pretty good.
> 
> Any vids out there on how to to clean them cause they look pretty tricky. Also what kind of oil would i use. Again down here they aren't very populer and even the guy i bought it from didnt seem like he knew alot about them. He used it 2 times and got frustrated.


 Clean it with a paint brush and water,Then just dump it upside down in a bucket of water till its needed again!:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

gam026 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. My supplier wanted 2200 or a columbia and online about 1600 plus shipping so i figure 500 was pretty good.
> 
> Any vids out there on how to to clean them cause they look pretty tricky. Also what kind of oil would i use. Again down here they aren't very populer and even the guy i bought it from didnt seem like he knew alot about them. He used it 2 times and got frustrated.


Tapetech makes a nozzle that attaches to your hose but they are kinda pricey, easiest way is just to pump some water into it, spray the outside with your garden nozzle.
You can use air tool oil for lubricant- I would stay away from WD40 although others swear by it, it dries out your plastic parts


----------



## Trim-Tex

Saskataper, how does the Festool LED light work out for the drywall finisher?


We can swap the wrenches for a LED flashlights and send this mob of fatty Boys in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Saskataper, how does the Festool LED light work out for the drywall finisher?
> 
> 
> We can swap the wrenches for a LED flashlights and send this mob of fatty Boys in.


Oh no Joe









Your going to regret posting that pic, wait till you see what Kiweeman does to it


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh no Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to regret posting that pic, wait till you see what Kiweeman does to it


 I've got a strange feeling I already know.


----------



## moore

check this guy out...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exnwe1PFFPE&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qauHQXoNZHE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> I've got a strange feeling I already know.


:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore

I guess your 2 days are up PT..:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I guess your 2 days are up PT..:whistling2:


That son of a b!!


----------



## saskataper

I finally got my wall tools order! I placed it on the 4th and watched it crawl here on the tracking site. 320grit joest paper and backing pads, never miss, HSI 3 point creaser, and my free shirt! 
I've been putting off sanding a job in an environmental testing lab waiting for this paper, dust has to be totally contained. 
Unfortunately the zip walls I ordered at Sherwin Williams a couple weeks ago for this job got lost in shipping so I guess ill have to poly it off the old fashioned way with tape and staples.


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> I finally got my wall tools order! I placed it on the 4th and watched it crawl here on the tracking site. 320grit joest paper and backing pads, never miss, HSI 3 point creaser, and my free shirt!
> I've been putting off sanding a job in an environmental testing lab waiting for this paper, dust has to be totally contained.
> Unfortunately the zip walls I ordered at Sherwin Williams a couple weeks ago for this job got lost in shipping so I guess ill have to poly it off the old fashioned way with tape and staples.


If you're using that blue Never-Miss for check-out, and not just job tracking, try a couple drops at a time. Doesn't take much at all to tint a pan full with it.

The yellow takes more.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> If you're using that blue Never-Miss for check-out, and not just job tracking, try a couple drops at a time. Doesn't take much at all to tint a pan full with it.
> 
> The yellow takes more.


I'm assuming you haven't used Never-Miss before, saskataper. If you have, disregard the above.


----------



## saskataper

Thanks. No I've never used it, I finally started to get good results with my PC sander using the sample of 320 from joest and I think if I use the never miss on final coat it will make using the PC easier as I'll be able to see where I've sanded enough enabling me to move faster.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Thanks. No I've never used it, I finally started to get good results with my PC sander using the sample of 320 from joest and I think if I use the never miss on final coat it will make using the PC easier as I'll be able to see where I've sanded enough enabling me to move faster.


Hmmm...interesting thought process..
let me know if it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Holy [email protected] I just tried that blue never miss for a couple little touch ups and your not kidding you don't need much, I just scraped the little bit of die from the seal when I opened the bottle and put it in a couple scoops of mud and it turned it super blue. I usually use chalk line chalk to tint and even with blue you need a good dose.


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> Holy [email protected] I just tried that blue never miss for a couple little touch ups and your not kidding you don't need much, I just scraped the little bit of die from the seal when I opened the bottle and put it in a couple scoops of mud and it turned it super blue. I usually use chalk line chalk to tint and even with blue you need a good dose.


When I saw those 2 big bottles of blue sitting there, I thought "If he's only using it for checkout, he's got a life time supply there.", followed by the thought of "Unless he's a bad taper".


----------



## JustMe

Btw, it'll tone down some once it dries.


----------



## Tim0282

And after it is dry and sanded, it still coats nicely with two coats of finish paint. Holds the sheen and won't flash.


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> I finally got my wall tools order! I placed it on the 4th and watched it crawl here on the tracking site.


2 weeks. I wonder if that's a normal delivery time to up here?



JustMe said:


> Btw, it'll tone down some once it dries.


I should've more said that it'll tone down a fair amount from how it looks when wet. That blue can be almost a bit scary looking in its colour intensity when wet.


----------



## saskataper

Last time it was only about 10 days. It took 5 days to clear customs this time


----------



## SlimPickins

I felt all left out that I didn't photoshop something:yes:


----------



## moore

:laughing::laughing:LOL!!:thumbup:


----------



## walltools

saskataper said:


> I finally got my wall tools order! I placed it on the 4th and watched it crawl here on the tracking site. 320grit joest paper and backing pads, never miss, HSI 3 point creaser, and my free shirt!
> I've been putting off sanding a job in an environmental testing lab waiting for this paper, dust has to be totally contained.
> Unfortunately the zip walls I ordered at Sherwin Williams a couple weeks ago for this job got lost in shipping so I guess ill have to poly it off the old fashioned way with tape and staples.


Nice! I'm glad to see that you received everything! Thanks again for your support saskataper. Let us know how the tools work out. I hope the tee shirt fits ok! By the way, your recent Wall Tools Order made the news on our website and inspired us to post a topic called "Shipping drywall tools into Canada from the United States" on our blog.

I hope other Canadian customers find us useful. 
:thumbup:


----------



## walltools

JustMe said:


> 2 weeks. I wonder if that's a normal delivery time to up here?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Like saskataper said, this order took 5 (or 4 days depending how you count it) to clear Customs, which extended the delivery time by quite a few days. This order was shipped via USPS (United States Postal Service), which is suppose to reduce brokerage fees (I'll touch bases with saskataper to see if it did). On one of his very first orders with Wall Tools I noticed that we shipped via UPS and the order only took 5 business days from the day the order was placed until the day it was delivered. UPS does have a way of clearing customs quickly, but it is costly. They essentially pre-pay your duties and taxes and then charge you a bond fee.
> 
> As a general rule of thumg, Expedited shipping services typically arrive in 2 to 3 days. Ground shipping is about 5 days. Postal Mail can be just as fast as Ground shipping, or very close, but duties and taxes need to be addressed before hand. By the way, when I say days, I mean business days. All transit-times are always estimated in business days (this excudes weekends).
> 
> In the graphic below, we attempt to paint a clear picture of the order delivery cycle. If the order had not been held at Customs so long it would have arrived in 6 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all of our Candadian customers find this helpful.
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Mudshark

Thanks Brandon, That explains it well I think. Sounds like the problem lies in the customs clearance. Just wondering if it was always that slow at customs or just since 911??


----------



## SlimPickins

No offense mofros, but if I don't start seeing new tools every time I click on this thread, I'm going to get all :furious: and not do a damn thing about it.:yes:


----------



## cazna

SlimPickins said:


> No offense mofros, but if I don't start seeing new tools every time I click on this thread, I'm going to get all :furious: and not do a damn thing about it.:yes:


 
Sorry Slim, Heres some old as new tools for you to get a semi over.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Sorry Slim, Heres some old as new tools for you to get a semi over.


*big sigh of relief*

Thank you cazna....I feel much better now


----------



## 2buckcanuck

How about old broken tools slim


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Ta da,,,, just like new







:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Yep - always knew you were a drywall tool mechanic (not) :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> How about old broken tools slim


NoOOoooOOOooooo!!!!


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> Ta da,,,, just like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup::whistling2:


That is a good one 2!!


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark...I like your mask!


----------



## JustMe

walltools said:


> JustMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks. I wonder if that's a normal delivery time to up here?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Like saskataper said, this order took 5 (or 4 days depending how you count it) to clear Customs, which extended the delivery time by quite a few days. This order was shipped via USPS (United States Postal Service), which is suppose to reduce brokerage fees (I'll touch bases with saskataper to see if it did). On one of his very first orders with Wall Tools I noticed that we shipped via UPS and the order only took 5 business days from the day the order was placed until the day it was delivered. UPS does have a way of clearing customs quickly, but it is costly. They essentially pre-pay your duties and taxes and then charge you a bond fee.
> 
> As a general rule of thumg, Expedited shipping services typically arrive in 2 to 3 days. Ground shipping is about 5 days. Postal Mail can be just as fast as Ground shipping, or very close, but duties and taxes need to be addressed before hand. By the way, when I say days, I mean business days. All transit-times are always estimated in business days (this excudes weekends).
> 
> In the graphic below, we attempt to paint a clear picture of the order delivery cycle. If the order had not been held at Customs so long it would have arrived in 6 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all of our Candadian customers find this helpful.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma? I thought you were more towards the west coast. Or do you just ship from Oklahoma?
> 
> I'll expect the longest shipping time possible. Border crossings have more often than not been somewhat unkind to me. :whistling2:
> 
> (Don't have a record. Just me and the border don't seem to agree a lot of times when I've had dealings with it.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim0282

JustMe said:


> walltools said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma? I thought you were more towards the west coast. Or do you just ship from Oklahoma?
> 
> I'll expect the longest shipping time possible. Border crossings have more often than not been somewhat unkind to me. :whistling2:
> 
> (Don't have a record. Just me and the border don't seem to agree a lot of times when I've had dealings with it.)
> 
> 
> 
> JustMe,
> WallTools is in Broken Arrow, OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## walltools

JustMe said:


> walltools said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma? I thought you were more towards the west coast. Or do you just ship from Oklahoma?
> 
> I'll expect the longest shipping time possible. Border crossings have more often than not been somewhat unkind to me. :whistling2:
> 
> (Don't have a record. Just me and the border don't seem to agree a lot of times when I've had dealings with it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Tools has two locations: Seattle, WA and Broken Arrow, OK. Customer service is done on the West Coast Monday-Friday 8AM-5PM Pacific Standard Time. Our stocking warehouse is located in Broken Arrow, OK. UPS & FedEX pickup around 3:30PM - 4:30PM daily in Oklahoma (which is 1:30PM - 2:30PM Pacific). There are a few items that ship out of other warehouses from time to time when needed. All are within the U.S. however.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## SlimPickins

walltools said:


> JustMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Tools has two locations: Seattle, WA and Broken Arrow, OK. Customer service is done on the West Coast Monday-Friday 8AM-5PM Pacific Standard Time. Our stocking warehouse is located in Broken Arrow, OK. UPS & FedEX pickup around 3:30PM - 4:30PM daily in Oklahoma (which is 1:30PM - 2:30PM Pacific). There are a few items that ship out of other warehouses from time to time when needed. All are within the U.S. however.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle? That's pretty close to me....definitely close enough to send me a free set of auto tools. Think how good it would be for business...."Hey, SlimPickins says you guys are awesome and gave him a good deal on a set of auto tools!" :whistling2:
> 
> :laughing: (yeah, I'm just kidding....I don't want something for nothing, I'm not that guy)
Click to expand...


----------



## tomg

*Prototype*

Nothing like a new prototype to brighten up the day ...

:whistling2::shutup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

tomg said:


> Nothing like a new prototype to brighten up the day ...
> 
> :whistling2::shutup:


 I like new prototypes!!!!


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> I like new prototypes!!!!


 Yea me 2 Tom:thumbsup: Did u ever make the bushes out of s steel? I really miss that roller


----------



## tomg

Yep - last batch all had SS bushes.


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Yea me 2 Tom:thumbsup: Did u ever make the bushes out of s steel? I really miss that roller



Welcome back Vanman. How was Paris? Hope you didnt eat any snails.


----------



## cazna

tomg said:


> Yep - last batch all had SS bushes.


That really is a great bead roller, I used mine today on 10 beads with the tapepro CP tube and mudhead, Its all a great combo, That roller only needs one pass and its set :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Welcome back Vanman. How was Paris? Hope you didnt eat any snails.


 Gaz me OZ pal Paris was great!:thumbsup:
I would move 2 france today if i could but they dont know me over there so work would b a problem But man the prices of everything was unreal!! 10 euro a pint:blink: Spent a grand in 4 days!!


----------



## VANMAN

tomg said:


> Yep - last batch all had SS bushes.


 Tom could u send me some spares for my 1? I will pay that is not a problem!:thumbsup: I just want my roller working again!!!!


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> 10 euro a pint:blink: Spent a grand in 4 days!!


Ouch. That has gotta hurt. Maybe the french wine may have been cheaper.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Welcome back Vanman. How was Paris? Hope you didnt eat any snails.


 Yea Gaz no snails for me or pussy
F*ck they have some nice women over there but i never got a sample
How did ur b/day go?


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Ouch. That has gotta hurt. Maybe the french wine may have been cheaper.


 No the cheapest wine was about 20 euro a bottle:blink:
And its made in the f*ckin place


----------



## saskataper

saskataper said:


> Thanks. No I've never used it, I finally started to get good results with my PC sander using the sample of 320 from joest and I think if I use the never miss on final coat it will make using the PC easier as I'll be able to see where I've sanded enough enabling me to move faster.


I got to sand a few walls with my PC today that I used blue never miss in the final and it worked awesome! I could see where I had sanded a lot easier so I could fly with the PC


----------



## fr8train

Waiting for me when i got home!


----------



## sdrdrywall

Come on open it what'd ya get?


----------



## fr8train

The 2 small boxes are Joest paper and Trim Tex sponges


----------



## fr8train

Came in the mail today


----------



## Kiwiman

fr8train said:


> Came in the mail today


Just a bit of useless information......I ordered a new blade for my Northstar last week and the invoice said Northstar/Drywallmaster blades, so I presume they fit both.


----------



## moore

******* circle cutter!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> ******* circle cutter!:thumbup:


Been there.
I use to sometimes use my chalkline.
I'd put a drywall screw in the middle of my circle to be, hold the line from my chalkline to the appropriate length of my circumference, then wrap one end of the line around the screw and then pinch my exacto knife between my thumb and the steel clip of the chalkline. Hold her tight and make my circle. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> ******* circle cutter!:thumbup:


I've seen guys use the tabs off a pack of sheetrock to make an improvised compass/trammel....I was impressed, and you can make a circle with a radius of 48" :laughing:

I've also used my chalkline, and my t-square:thumbsup:


----------



## gam026

Well..... I used the bazooka for the first time. I ran a whole house. It was really fast but man am I soar. That thing is heavy. 

I watched you vids 2buck over and over and it really helped. I tried running the angles but with no success. But I will give it another try with the next house.


----------



## Square Foot

fr8train said:


> Came in the mail today


The blades look to be out of position.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> ******* circle cutter!:thumbup:


The other day I used a drywall screw and the charging cord for my cordless LED light to make a couple 20" drywall patch circles. Whatever works and is handy.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> ******* circle cutter!:thumbup:


didn't 2buck already invent that:jester:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> didn't 2buck already invent that:jester:


 Well...It is the oldest trick in the book.. So maybe your right!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Well...It is the oldest trick in the book.. So maybe your right!


When I was a young buck, and trying to learn how to drywall, a DWC we were working for, would teach us some tricks of the trade everyday. One day he showed us how to make a circle cutter out of drywall, and we were like









Then one day he showed us how to use a router, and we were like


----------



## moore

I GET IT! LOL! D/C buddy has been helping me with the hanging for the most of the work I've done over the summer ..He's 49. 
Best I've seen with the roto zip...so I'm getting the hang of it.. windows and doors are easy...Those recpt /cans/etc ..different story..:whistling2:I'm so old school ..It's hard to change!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Well...It is the oldest trick in the book.. So maybe your right!


You ain't just whistlin' dixie....the Egyptians built the damn pyramids with that set-up:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

SlimPickins said:


> You ain't just whistlin' dixie....the Egyptians built the damn pyramids with that set-up:thumbsup:


2buck is an Egyptian Canadian :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark

My new tools arrived today from Advance Tools with help from Rick Hardman for organizing efforts. 

Photo credit: Moore


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> When I was a young buck, and trying to learn how to drywall, a DWC we were working for, would teach us some tricks of the trade everyday. One day he showed us how to make a circle cutter out of drywall, and we were like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one day he showed us how to use a router, and we were like


What kind of face did you make when you learned how to use your trowel? :jester: On a serious note I have used it on a couple of different jobs now :thumbsup:. Everything came out looking great.


----------



## chris

Some skimming and tex with new Advance knives. I already have the bigger pan and feel it suits the 12" knife better. Have more pics ,its taking forever to upload vids and pics for some reason. Quality tools:thumbsup: Im gonna give the 6" a whirl today


----------



## TonyM

*Time for a new one*










Charger is smaller and batteries are 3.3ah instead of 2.6ah.


----------



## SlimPickins

TonyM said:


> Charger is smaller and batteries are 3.3ah instead of 2.6ah.


Dayum...that's sexy!


----------



## TonyM

SlimPickins said:


> Dayum...that's sexy!


It'll be covered in dust tomorrow.


----------



## SlimPickins

TonyM said:


> It'll be covered in dust tomorrow.


That's okay, you can get most of it off with a soft cotton cloth, a mild detergent, and a little bit of a love rub. :laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=FMPT%5FCORDLESS%5FPT&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=FMC620LB&SDesc=20V+Lithium+Cordless+Compact+1%2F2+In%2E+Hammerdrill+Kit

Finaly trying a 20v cordless for mixing, found this one for $60 with one battery. With Rick's mini tornado paddle it might do the trick.... I'll let ya's know how quick I burn it out :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Philma Crevices said:


> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...hium+Cordless+Compact+1/2+In.+Hammerdrill+Kit
> 
> Finaly trying a 20v cordless for mixing, found this one for $60 with one battery. With Rick's mini tornado paddle it might do the trick.... I'll let ya's know how quick I burn it out :whistling2:


I have a 18volt black and decker fire storm with a spiral mixer i have been using for 7 years with hotmuds, Still going strong :thumbsup: I think its the spiral mixer, They dont strain drills so its lasting very well.


----------



## Mountain Man

Just got a new tape tech 3" angle head with wheels. First job was only a fifty sheet one room addition, and it ran a little rough. Next job was a 220 sheet house and it ran better. Just finished taping a 300 sheeter and it ran sweet!


----------



## Philma Crevices

cazna said:


> I have a 18volt black and decker fire storm with a spiral mixer i have been using for 7 years with hotmuds, Still going strong :thumbsup: I think its the spiral mixer, They dont strain drills so its lasting very well.


 Ya, Ricks tornado mixer doesn't put much strain either, mud with no water added and it doesn't come close to spinning the bucket. Around how many mixes can ya get off a full charge?


----------



## cazna

Philma Crevices said:


> Ya, Ricks tornado mixer doesn't put much strain either, mud with no water added and it doesn't come close to spinning the bucket. Around how many mixes can ya get off a full charge?


The batterys seem to get strong and go for ages, Im not sure how many mixes, They vary in size, Half a bucket full would be a big mix, I could easy get a few days from a battery, If i use it in a full bucket of ready mix then the spiral mixer is a good plunger, I plung it up and down in the bucket first to soften it up, And a little water and plung some more, Click the drill into low gear then use it so i dont load it up to much and kill it, Thats why i like the spiral mixers, They dont load up the drill and act as a plunger, I have ricks bigger tornado mixer and its to much for the battery drill and a spiral in a bucket of water cleans faster with less mess, I have a much bigger double handle mixer drill if im doing a few buckets with a sheetrock 4 blade on it, That set up stands upright on its own.

You said you had ricks mini mixer so it may be fine.


----------



## chris

I have been using the tornado now for all Hotmud batches, with a cordless 18v l ion hitachi. It works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Mountain Man said:


> Just got a new tape tech 3" angle head with wheels. First job was only a fifty sheet one room addition, and it ran a little rough. Next job was a 220 sheet house and it ran better. Just finished taping a 300 sheeter and it ran sweet!


 Mine has got to be 7or 8 yrs old and still runs like new. No shyit


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> I have been using the tornado now for all Hotmud batches, with a cordless 18v l ion hitachi. It works great. :thumbsup:


I use a Milwaukee Hole Hawg for mixing mud :laughing:

I also use it for my 12" long 1-1/2" auger bit and 4" hole saw  At least I don't have to worry about breaking my hand or my wrist when mixing mud:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

:thumbup:Both rollers go to work in the morning..:yes:


----------



## cazna

The best thing about that sheetrock roller is the handle, Its great, Has a nice feel to it, I use mine with the flex edge, Paintrollers etc, And the corner roller......well.....use it a few times, Sucked, Sold it and got some money back, I had a white roller too and that also sucked, Theres only one corner roller that works and thats tapepros, Be interesting to see how you like moore.

Hang on, That plastic screw fitting on the sheetrock is handie as well.......For when you get a tapepro, Take that fitting off and put it on the tapepro so you can fit it to the green pole.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> The best thing about that sheetrock roller is the handle, Its great, Has a nice feel to it, I use mine with the flex edge, Paintrollers etc, And the corner roller......well.....use it a few times, Sucked, Sold it and got some money back, I had a white roller too and that also sucked, Theres only one corner roller that works and thats tapepros, Be interesting to see how you like moore.
> 
> Hang on, That plastic screw fitting on the sheetrock is handie as well.......For when you get a tapepro, Take that fitting off and put it on the tapepro so you can fit it to the green pole.


 Thanks alot....:blink:...I need that off set roller[advance] bad ..lots of no-coat 450 needs to be applied tomorrow


----------



## sdrdrywall

Don't worry Moore we use the us roller all time time never a problem also have the Columbia roller Its real nice i usually use that one and the other guys use the us I've never heard a complaint


----------



## SlimPickins

I don't know if this counts as a new tool or not, because I only bought the blade (Lauri carbon drop point blade with a Scandi grind - - $11.50!), and I made the handle out of a hard as balls piece of willow I poached from the park down the street. It's not perfect, but not too bad for the first handle I've made. I might take a little out of the swell in the middle....it feels a tad chunky, but it's still a pretty good grip.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> I don't know if this counts as a new tool or not, because I only bought the blade (Lauri carbon drop point blade with a Scandi grind - - $11.50!), and I made the handle out of a hard as balls piece of willow I poached from the park down the street. It's not perfect, but not too bad for the first handle I've made. I might take a little out of the swell in the middle....it feels a tad chunky, but it's still a pretty good grip.


I'm beginning to wonder if you dress like your avatar pic:blink::blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if you dress like your avatar pic:blink::blink:


:laughing: Unfortunately, no...I don't!

The avatar is Edward Abbey. I like that guy.


----------



## RenoRob

*Columbia Boxes*

I just ordered a 10", 12" Columbia Fat Boy Boxes, hydra reach handle and hot mud pump from All-Wall ($1550 all in). Should be here Thursday, can't wait to try out the boxes. :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

Just got a Bosch combo kit that came with a mini cordless screw gun and cordless oscillating tool. Has small lithium batteries that last pretty well and charge in 30 minutes. Put a screw setter bit on the screw gun and a round cutter on the oscillator so I can quickly cut back and hang patches. Got it at Lowes for $150 :thumbup: I keep my razor knife and measuring tape in the case along with plenty of screws so all I have to do is grab my case and whatever rock I will need and doing patches is a breeze :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

RenoRob said:


> I just ordered a 10", 12" Columbia Fat Boy Boxes, hydra reach handle and hot mud pump from All-Wall ($1550 all in). Should be here Thursday, can't wait to try out the boxes. :thumbup:


Just a little advice on new boxes, if you feel the end of the blade it's very sharp that will dig into the drywall i suggest filing the endsso there not as sharp. Also check the length of the blade to make sure its flush sometimes the new blade sticks out a 1/16" and the will leave a ridge just make sure it's flush. Sand you blade with 150, if you dont it will leave feathers and streaks. Just some box maintenence tips


----------



## Philma Crevices

So the cordless mixer I grabbed does a ok...ish job mixing, can only use the slower/higher torque setting or it will burn, mixes about half speed as a regular mixer, mixed maybe 5 buckets with plenty of juice left. So it's decent if in a crunch without power I guess... or mixing texture mud. 

The one nice thing with this one is it has a true hammer setting, useful for drilling concrete to set post bolts say for pony walls


----------



## SlimPickins

I made another knife....this sh!t is fun. Made a sheath for this one, but I'm not posting any pictures of it....I need to practice leather-work for sure :laughing:

I think it counts as a new tool. Because I said so. :tt2: But maybe it should go in hobbies and pasttimes :no:


----------



## RenoRob

DLSdrywall said:


> Just a little advice on new boxes, if you feel the end of the blade it's very sharp that will dig into the drywall i suggest filing the endsso there not as sharp. Also check the length of the blade to make sure its flush sometimes the new blade sticks out a 1/16" and the will leave a ridge just make sure it's flush. Sand you blade with 150, if you dont it will leave feathers and streaks. Just some box maintenence tips


Thanks for the tips I will check so see when I get them.


----------



## moore

Slim.. my grandfather made many of these knives when he was in his early 80s ..I'm sad that I only have 2. He cut the blades from old cross cut saws..It looks a little grude ,but still sharp as hell!!
:yes:


----------



## jcampbell

Well. Did a search on kiji the other day and found some used gear and bit the bullet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Well. Did a search on kiji the other day and found some used gear and bit the bullet.


Glad you bit the bullet bro! 
That was a sick deal! Even though some of the gear's a little older, you can't go wrong for the price! :thumbsup:
Sweet score!
Look forward to what you have to say about them when you start using them. :yes:


----------



## jcampbell

Not sure how old this taper is but it seems to be in good shape. The 10" box needs wheels and thought they were can-am but I looked around and think they may be dwm? Can am flushers - 2.5 and 3.5 direct flusher. Flusher handle .Antique corner roller. 2 48" compound tubes 1 24" tube . Inside 90 applicator. 10&12" boxes 48" handle and 36" handle and a pair of dura stilts. Grand total...... 500$. Also a tin can with 2 extra cables for taper 1/2 dozen blades for taper. Extra 12" blade for box. 3 compound tube ball ends. And a bunch of those little metal corner things that go on bottom of boxes near end of the blade( not sure what they are called). Oh ya. 70$ for gas there and back to pick them up.


----------



## jcampbell

PrecisionTaping said:


> Glad you bit the bullet bro!
> That was a sick deal! Even though some of the gear's a little older, you can't go wrong for the price! :thumbsup:
> Sweet score!
> Look forward to what you have to say about them when you start using them. :yes:


Me too! Can't wait to try them out. Should be a good laugh.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Not sure how old this taper is but it seems to be in good shape. The 10" box needs wheels and thought they were can-am but I looked around and think they may be dwm? Can am flushers - 2.5 and 3.5 direct flusher. Flusher handle .Antique corner roller. 2 48" compound tubes 1 24" tube . Inside 90 applicator. 10&12" boxes 48" handle and 36" handle and a pair of dura stilts. Grand total...... 500$. Also a tin can with 2 extra cables for taper 1/2 dozen blades for taper. Extra 12" blade for box. 3 compound tube ball ends. And a bunch of those little metal corner things that go on bottom of boxes near end of the blade( not sure what they are called). Oh ya. 70$ for gas there and back to pick them up.


Like I said in the PM, the boxes look like drywall master but it's hard to tell.
I don't know what else they would be. Some of the guys on here might know, but it looks like Drywall Master to me.
As far as that taper, I was positive it was a drywall master in the ealier photo's you showed me, I was shocked when you went and checked it out and told me it was a Columbia!
That thing's so old you can sell it as an antique on Ebay :yes:
Hell, maybe Aaron will buy it from you to hang it up at Columbia HQ. lol.
Hehe, just kidding, I don't actually know how old it is, but I've never seen a Columbia like that yet.

Oh, and the little metal things that go on the bottom of the boxes near the end of the blade are called "shoe's". Left & right shoe's.

Good steal bro! Good steal.


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Well. Did a search on kiji the other day and found some used gear and bit the bullet.


 yep...Your a carpenter! The baseboard in your own home aint finished yet!!!LOL


d/m boxes?
What brand are the green c/p tubes?


----------



## moore

$500 ? :thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> yep...Your a carpenter! The baseboard in your own home aint finished yet!!!LOL
> 
> d/m boxes?
> What brand are the green c/p tubes?


Lol. Ya. This isn't my house . I'm crashing with my cousin till I smooth things over with the ol' lady. We just ripped this floor up and fixed a bunch of rot and put the ****ty laminate back down tonight. I think they are can am but not sure. They are about 7-8 years old but I cleaned them up and the seem smooth and no dents in them. Not sure about the boxes. The guy I got them from got out of finishing 4-5 years ago and just runs his own guys now and ready to retire.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> What brand are the green c/p tubes?


Older style Can Am tubes.


----------



## saskataper

Good to hear, that's a wicked deal! 

I've been humming and hawing over selling my stuff to you and I'm glad you found a way better deal, I hate the idea of parting with tools even if I don't use them.


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Lol. Ya. This isn't my house . I'm crashing with my cousin till I smooth things over with the ol' lady. We just ripped this floor up and fixed a bunch of rot and put the ****ty laminate back down tonight. I think they are can am but not sure. They are about 7-8 years old but I cleaned them up and the seem smooth and no dents in them. Not sure about the boxes. The guy I got them from got out of finishing 4-5 years ago and just runs his own guys now and ready to retire.


 You aint gonna smooth out jack. buying tools ..I can tell ya that!
Just kidding! :jester: My WHIF just put her foot down and said 'no more tools till after xmas.!' so I'm a little sore.

They look like Drywall master boxes...HAVE FUN BROTHER!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> Good to hear, that's a wicked deal!
> 
> I've been humming and hawing over selling my stuff to you and I'm glad you found a way better deal, I hate the idea of parting with tools even if I don't use them.


 OH!! So that 12 box is still for sale?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jcampbell said:


> Not sure how old this taper is but it seems to be in good shape. The 10" box needs wheels and thought they were can-am but I looked around and think they may be dwm? Can am flushers - 2.5 and 3.5 direct flusher. Flusher handle .Antique corner roller. 2 48" compound tubes 1 24" tube . Inside 90 applicator. 10&12" boxes 48" handle and 36" handle and a pair of dura stilts. Grand total...... 500$. Also a tin can with 2 extra cables for taper 1/2 dozen blades for taper. Extra 12" blade for box. 3 compound tube ball ends. And a bunch of those little metal corner things that go on bottom of boxes near end of the blade( not sure what they are called). Oh ya. 70$ for gas there and back to pick them up.


You got a good deal:yes:

Your boxes look like my 12", except for the wheels and how the gate opens. So tape master, which is drywall master now.

Zook is old, but the label is not worn out yet, but make that the last toy you play with. If you do have problems with it, you could send it to my supply guy. He fixes and tunes zooks up. Has guys sending him stuff to fix from across Canada and even the states.

Only thing I'm not too keen on is the angle roller, their ok, used them before, it's ok for now.

2bjr would be pissed with what you got for 500 bucks. I will show him in the morning, and tell you what swear words he called you:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> You got a good deal:yes:
> 
> Your boxes look like my 12", except for the wheels and how the gate opens. So tape master, which is drywall master now.
> 
> Zook is old, but the label is not worn out yet, but make that the last toy you play with. If you do have problems with it, you could send it to my supply guy. He fixes and tunes zooks up. Has guys sending him stuff to fix from across Canada and even the states.
> 
> Only thing I'm not too keen on is the angle roller, their ok, used them before, it's ok for now.
> 
> 2bjr would be pissed with what you got for 500 bucks. I will show him in the morning, and tell you what swear words he called you:thumbsup:


Hahaha! It is a sweet deal! two flushers too! They're hard to see but they're there.
-Bazooka
-3 CP tubes & corner applicator
- A pair of stilts
-Loading Pump & gooseneck
- 10" & 12" box
- 2 box handles
-Roller & Handle
-2 Flushers & handle.

Sick deal for $500!!


----------



## sdrdrywall

They could be the old style Columbia


----------



## jcampbell

2buckcanuck said:


> You got a good deal:yes:
> 
> Your boxes look like my 12", except for the wheels and how the gate opens. So tape master, which is drywall master now.
> 
> Zook is old, but the label is not worn out yet, but make that the last toy you play with. If you do have problems with it, you could send it to my supply guy. He fixes and tunes zooks up. Has guys sending him stuff to fix from across Canada and even the states.
> 
> Only thing I'm not too keen on is the angle roller, their ok, used them before, it's ok for now.
> 
> 2bjr would be pissed with what you got for 500 bucks. I will show him in the morning, and tell you what swear words he called you:thumbsup:


Ya.... That roller is gonna be replaced with a Columbia or blueline. I might pick up a couple 12' sheets tomorrow and stick them up in the basement of the house I'm working on for now just to get a feel for what I'm up against and see how the boxes are working. See if I can get the taper working . Fingers are crossed. The mechanics of the taper look complicated but after playing around with it a bit I'm understanding how it works. Everything seems smooth . Chain moves with little pressure and gate opens and closes fairly easy . When flip the lever to fill it(not actually filling it) the cable unwinds and the plug will fall down with a little shake as I turn the knob on the other side. The pin seems to be in the right spot to forward the tape and lifts up at the top enough to get out of the way when actually running the tape out. Cutter seems to slide across smoothly but needs to be changed out or sharpened. I' ll find out tomorrow I guess if I have time to play. I did play with the pump in a bucket of water . Did notice a bit of resistance lifting the handle and when pushing handle down, a bit of water was leaking from around the piston/ rod gasket. Would that be normal with just water? Guess I need to figure out how to clean the taper properly before I get too far ahead of myself.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Slim.. my grandfather made many of these knives when he was in his early 80s ..I'm sad that I only have 2. He cut the blades from old cross cut saws..It looks a little grude ,but still sharp as hell!!
> :yes:


Nice! To me, it doesn't matter if it looks crude or not, as long as it does the job. Granted, there's something sweet about holding a well designed and attractive tool, but sometimes a thing can be crude/simple/ugly and perform elegantly.

I'm starting to get addicted to the process, making things is cool........especially making things that one wouldn't regularly think they could make. I feel like I can do anything.......well, almost.:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell

SlimPickins said:


> I made another knife....this sh!t is fun. Made a sheath for this one, but I'm not posting any pictures of it....I need to practice leather-work for sure :laughing:
> 
> I think it counts as a new tool. Because I said so. :tt2: But maybe it should go in hobbies and pasttimes :no:


Nice work by the way slim!?


----------



## saskataper

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/heated-gear
My wife just got this from a contractor she deals with at work, I'm pretty jealous it's a pretty sweet coat runs off their 12volt tool batteries to keep you warm and it even has a USB charging port for your phone.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/heated-gear
> My wife just got this from a contractor she deals with at work, I'm pretty jealous it's a pretty sweet coat runs off their 12volt tool batteries to keep you warm and it even has a USB charging port for your phone.


Nice! I've thought about buying one but they're so expensive..
200$!? I would rather spend the money somewhere else.
One day maybe.


----------



## saskataper

$200 seems like a pretty good deal to me, especially considering it comes with a $50 battery. You can't get a north face jacket for that much and they aren't even heated.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> $200 seems like a pretty good deal to me, especially considering it comes with a $50 battery. You can't get a north face jacket for that much and they aren't even heated.


That's true.
I guess it's just because the average person already has coats. lol.
So it's not a necessity to buy you know?
If you're in the market for a coat, then yes, It's not a bad price at all.


----------



## moore

Shhh!! Don't tell nobody! :whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> Shhh!! Don't tell nobody! :whistling2:


Make sure you use the bags.....


----------



## moore

smisner50s said:


> Make sure you use the bags.....


 I am :thumbsup:..


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Shhh!! Don't tell nobody! :whistling2:


You'll need a Porter Cable sander to go with it now.


----------



## RenoRob

They arrived!! Early Christmas.......... so sad.


----------



## br549

Picked up a few things the other day, have a few more goodies coming in from Walltools tomorrow or Thursday. Just some odds and ends stuff, nothing major (yet). 










fore·shad·ow (fôr-sh d , f r-). tr.v. fore·shad·owed, fore·shad·ow·ing, fore·shad·ows. To present an indication or a suggestion of beforehand; presage. :whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s

br549 said:


> Picked up a few things the other day, have a few more goodies coming in from Walltools tomorrow or Thursday. Just some odds and ends stuff, nothing major (yet).
> 
> fore·shad·ow (fôr-sh d , f r-). tr.v. fore·shad·owed, fore·shad·ow·ing, fore·shad·ows. To present an indication or a suggestion of beforehand; presage. :whistling2:


The dust eater ..i was looking to get one of then..today i bought an electric blower works awsone


----------



## moore

The dust eater works well ..But Has to be vaccumed out every 3rd wall or so ..else your just pushing dust around..:yes: 
You can try to shake the dust out ...ain't gonna happen!


----------



## chris

I like those odds and ends goodies:thumbsup: Nice choices


----------



## moore

It's about time they put a handle on those werner benches ..I would love to see a close up br549...I've always drilled 2 holes then run a pull rope string and tie knots beneath..


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> It's about time they put a handle on those werner benches ..I would love to see a close up br549...I've always drilled 2 holes then run a pull rope string and tie knots beneath..


Those benches rock on black friday i bought 5 of them..17.00 a piece cant beat em


----------



## moore

smisner50s said:


> Those benches rock on black friday i bought 5 of them..17.00 a piece cant beat em


 [email protected]#$....I missed it ..A painter told me about that the day after .
Lowes right? :furious:


----------



## br549

Doh! I missed it too, I paid $44 the next dayfor it. Nice score on getting a bunch of em!! :thumbsup:



moore said:


> It's about time they put a handle on those werner benches ..I would love to see a close up br549...I've always drilled 2 holes then run a pull rope string and tie knots beneath..


I made the handle out of one of those cloth belts that always come with cargo shorts (I knew I'd find a use for one someday). I had some of these bungee things laying around










I closed the belt up and fed the bungees through the bottom of the frame










Through the belt loop, back under the frame and around the ball ends










Two would have worked, I had 4 so I used 2 for each side. Seems tough enough, should hold up. I like that it tightens up when it's not being carried, so there's no loop-of-death to get a foot caught in! :thumbup:


----------



## moore

That's sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## br549

A few more things showed up today, a couple more probably tomorrow. 

I'm surprised the Full Circle poles have plastic threading on them, I thought that would have been metal. When I found them I saw how light they were plus how fat and comfy they looked so I got one for the roller (paint roller for texturing), one for the angle roller and one for the stomp brush! If they break or strip at the thread they're already drilled and screwed in from both sides, should be easy enough to put a replacement metal thread in.


----------



## smisner50s

I got a couple of those handles there were very nice lightweight


----------



## Kiwiman

Those orange full circle handles are good, I use one on a flex-edge sander, the best thing about them is the extra thick soft rubber padding at the end, I'm forever hitting the opposite wall, a standard handle would dent it where those ones don't.


----------



## br549

Kiwiman said:


> Those orange full circle handles are good, I use one on a flex-edge sander, the best thing about them is the extra thick soft rubber padding at the end, I'm forever hitting the opposite wall, a standard handle would dent it where those ones don't.


I thought about that when I picked one up! Figured it would be nice to a wall (that I keep banging into too).


----------



## JustMe

Picked up one of these LED lights today at Home Depot for 35.00: http://www.homedepot.com/buy/husky-...le-led-work-light-wl800lp-h.html#.UM5ZVqzzOV4

Tried it in a decent sized dark room. Seems to work well, bright. Bulb is set close to the glass, so seems to throw light better to the sides than halogens. Going to see how it might work for checkout as well.

Seems sturdy, compact, no heat generated off it. Bulb is said to never need replacing (and probably no having to take it apart and jiggle bulb to get it to work). If true, probably goodbye to halogen lights for me.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Picked up one of these LED lights today at Home Depot for 35.00: http://www.homedepot.com/buy/husky-...le-led-work-light-wl800lp-h.html#.UM5ZVqzzOV4
> 
> Tried it in a decent sized dark room. Seems to work well, bright. Bulb is set close to the glass, so seems to throw light better to the sides than halogens. Going to see how it might work for checkout as well.
> 
> Seems sturdy, compact, no heat generated off it, bulb is said to never need replacing, 3 year warranty. If true, probably goodbye to halogen lights for me.


 But are you sure you want to see what it will show you??
That's Gods light ..with a handle..:yes:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> But are you sure you want to see what it will show you??
> That's Gods light ..with a handle..:yes:


We'll see. 

I already use a cordless LED at times for some smaller sanding, checkout, even to light the odd room when running a cord isn't handy, or power goes down. Handy, but not as powerful.


----------



## Tim0282

http://www.festool.com/EN/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=498230&name=Work-light-SYSLITE-KAL

These are a handy and bright light. And last an hour on high.

Although the one from Home Depot is a much better price!!


----------



## gazman

I cant resist a bargain. This came up on Ebay including the goose neck.
New price over here is $2846 + $150 for the goose neck. I got the whole lot delivered for $670. Pretty happy with that.:thumbup: It is in sweet condition. The cable drum was a bit tight, but one phone call to Tomg and it is sorted. Thanks Tom you da man:thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

sweet!!!!!!!!!! Now that you have two of em,,,,, try this.

I have two, so I have a back up,,, but,,,,,,, after running all the flats and butts,,,, the corners are tough, cause your'e gunked up. Since you have two, instead of going outsdide and blasting your #1 clean,,, just stick it in a bucket of water, and use your #2, clean and ready to run the corners!!!!


----------



## br549

Nice score, sounds like a sweet deal!!


----------



## gazman

Capt-sheetrock said:


> sweet!!!!!!!!!! Now that you have two of em,,,,, try this.
> 
> I have two, so I have a back up,,, but,,,,,,, after running all the flats and butts,,,, the corners are tough, cause your'e gunked up. Since you have two, instead of going outsdide and blasting your #1 clean,,, just stick it in a bucket of water, and use your #2, clean and ready to run the corners!!!!


Also it gives me a spare when one either one needs maintenance.:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.festool.com/EN/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=498230&name=Work-light-SYSLITE-KAL
> 
> These are a handy and bright light. And last an hour on high.
> 
> Although the one from Home Depot is a much better price!!


I've got that light and it kicks ass! Lights up a small room no problem and is wicked for checkouts, no more 100' cord with a pigtail on the end!


----------



## Philma Crevices

Sweet find! That's the newest gun they make, the howitzer?


----------



## gazman

Philma Crevices said:


> Sweet find! That's the newest gun they make, the howitzer?


I am not sure of its age, but the condition sold me.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Philma Crevices said:


> Sweet find! That's the newest gun they make, the howitzer?


Yup! That's the howitzer.
You can tell because it has the quick disconnect head.
Here's a quick video from Walltools to show you how it's done Gazman.
http://youtu.be/Spysyzra1Kg


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> Also it gives me a spare when one either one needs maintenance.:thumbsup:


It wasn't that long ago you said you didn't see the need for a zook,,,,It didn't take long for you to turn into a bazooka junkie.:thumbup: Nice!


----------



## gazman

What can I say, My name is Gaz and I am a tool-Aholic. It has been 11 days since I bought my last tool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> sweet!!!!!!!!!! Now that you have two of em,,,,, try this.
> 
> I have two, so I have a back up,,, but,,,,,,, after running all the flats and butts,,,, the corners are tough, cause your'e gunked up. Since you have two, instead of going outsdide and blasting your #1 clean,,, just stick it in a bucket of water, and use your #2, clean and ready to run the corners!!!!


Or, he could run fiba fuse in one zook, and paper in the other:thumbup:

Something I might do when I put the final money down on that Columbia zook. But I'm conflicted, I don't have a addiction to tools no more:blink:. Do I get the zook, a 36" PC monitor, or a new cell phone for xmas.......

The boxing day sales, the day after Christmas, may be the predictor:blink:....... Or what ever my daughter picks out for herself that day:furious:


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> Or, he could run fiba fuse in one zook, and paper in the other:thumbup:
> 
> Something I might do when I put the final money down on that Columbia zook. But I'm conflicted, I don't have a addiction to tools no more:blink:. Do I get the zook, a 36" PC monitor, or a new cell phone for xmas.......
> 
> The boxing day sales, the day after Christmas, may be the predictor:blink:....... Or what ever my daughter picks out for herself that day:furious:


forget about tools mate go for smth you can enjoy like the cell phone-tools you can buy any time Christmas is just once a year


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Also it gives me a spare when one either one needs maintenance.:thumbsup:


Nice gaz, I have a goldblatt and a tapetech, Got the tapetech real cheap, Needed some work so i fixed it up, Both good zookas, But one day, Sometime in the future years when the times right and a bargin shows up, One of those blue zookas shall be mine, I have a few tapepros tools now, All good.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> I cant resist a bargain. This came up on Ebay including the goose neck.
> New price over here is $2846 + $150 for the goose neck. I got the whole lot delivered for $670. Pretty happy with that.:thumbup: It is in sweet condition. The cable drum was a bit tight, but one phone call to Tomg and it is sorted. Thanks Tom you da man:thumbup::thumbup:.


Looks new Gaz!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Or, he could run fiba fuse in one zook, and paper in the other:thumbup:
> 
> Something I might do when I put the final money down on that Columbia zook. But I'm conflicted, I don't have a addiction to tools no more:blink:. Do I get the zook, a 36" PC monitor, or a new cell phone for xmas.......
> 
> The boxing day sales, the day after Christmas, may be the predictor:blink:....... Or what ever my daughter picks out for herself that day:furious:


Go get the Zooka:yes:. You will have that lady for years. If you go and get the latest gadget it will be obsolete next week when they bring out the latest and greatest.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> Or, he could run fiba fuse in one zook, and paper in the other:thumbup:
> 
> Something I might do when I put the final money down on that Columbia zook. But I'm conflicted, I don't have a addiction to tools no more:blink:. Do I get the zook, a 36" PC monitor, or a new cell phone for xmas.......
> 
> The boxing day sales, the day after Christmas, may be the predictor:blink:....... Or what ever my daughter picks out for herself that day:furious:


Your seriously wondering to buy tools or toys!!!!!!!!

GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your seriously wondering to buy tools or toys!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!!!!!!!


My tools are my toys :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your seriously wondering to buy tools or toys!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!!!!!!!


Back on track, cost me 26 bucks today

Sponge not included


----------



## cazna

Thats a cool idea, We dont have big sponges like that here, I got the speare corner sander, Its great.


----------



## smisner50s

Now i got a7" to go with my 10" 12"


----------



## Square Foot

That's a sweet little box. I use mine for the no-coat inside off angles....less needed pressure helps against surface tearing.


----------



## smisner50s

Square Foot said:


> That's a sweet little box. I use mine for the no-coat inside off angles....less needed pressure helps against surface tearing.


Yeah i really like my 10 and 12 power assist box they do take getting used to i admit ..
But they work great for corner bead. And lids


----------



## br549

Picked up a couple of things, man is this Bayco light bright! Of course the first thing I had to do was look right at it :blink:

I saw Aaron from Columbia on here saying he uses Fluid Film instead of WD-40 or oil, so I figured if Aaron uses it... :thumbup:

Picked up a Rockripper square and a Sheetrock jab saw too but they're on a job right now. That jab saw has the most brutal blade I've ever seen. That is NOT a toy!


----------



## VANMAN

br549 said:


> Picked up a couple of things, man is this Bayco light bright! Of course the first thing I had to do was look right at it :blink:
> 
> I saw Aaron from Columbia on here saying he uses Fluid Film instead of WD-40 or oil, so I figured if Aaron uses it... :thumbup:
> 
> Picked up a Rockripper square and a Sheetrock jab saw too but they're on a job right now. That jab saw has the most brutal blade I've ever seen. That is NOT a toy!


That rasps r the best!:thumbsup:
Well they r after our boarders!
U get stuff called cf-15 or could b cf-50! I cant remember!!! I have it in my garage and Nasa made the stuff! i used 2 use it on my mororbike 2 stop the salt and crap eating it! 
Look it up as it does some funny stuff like grow back together if scratched and cant b washed off!
Very expensive for a little tin but then again maybe not if it keeps tools looking and working new!
I will get a photo the morn of the stuff incase its wrong what i have posted!


----------



## Newagestucco

2buckcanuck said:


> Back on track, cost me 26 bucks today
> 
> Sponge not included[/QUOTE
> 
> ]I also have that richard sanding head
> 
> Now you gave me the idea to stick on the conner spong to it
> 
> Thx


----------



## br549

That stuff sounds like it works just like Fluid film, Vanman. I read somewhere that John Deere sprays their tractors down with it when they transport them from manufacturing to their customers. They don't even bother to tarp them, even in the winter with the road salt and corrosion. They're sprayed down with water when they're delivered and they're good as new. Man, I wish I could remember where I read that (probably on here ) Sounds like good stuff to me!


----------



## Newagestucco

smisner50s said:


> View attachment 6353
> 
> 
> Now i got a7" to go with my 10" 12"



You like those power assist from tt
I thought I read the are a little tricky to use
Have to buy a set of new boxes 
Already have an older premier set I like it cause the wheels are running within the mud past so the wheels dont leave traction marks on the board
Premier is blue line now so was thinking of getting blue line
There small box is 8 inch 
I guess I keep reading on tt and columbia boxes for reviews
My first set of boxes were columbia then I went to premier
Im still think blue


----------



## Square Foot

Newagestucco said:


> You like those power assist from tt
> I thought I read the are a little tricky to use
> Have to buy a set of new boxes
> Already have an older premier set I like it cause the wheels are running within the mud past so the wheels dont leave traction marks on the board
> Premier is blue line now so was thinking of getting blue line
> There small box is 8 inch
> I guess I keep reading on tt and columbia boxes for reviews
> My first set of boxes were columbia then I went to premier
> Im still think blue


I've been running them for the past decade and have no complaints. Great boxes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Newagestucco said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on track, cost me 26 bucks today
> 
> Sponge not included[/QUOTE
> 
> ]I also have that richard sanding head
> 
> Now you gave me the idea to stick on the conner spong to it
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> The sponge was more for the photo shoot, so everyone could see and understand what I was up to. As soon as I took the pic, I cut the handle off the sponge. Sits too high when you sponge with it.
> 
> This sponge comes from Home Depot, and theres a grey one Lowes sells also, but both half to be cut down. We also run duct tape down the sides, so only a inch of the sanding grit on each side of the apex remains. Makes for easy pushing. Guess that requires a picture. But today is a snow day..... must get back to my civ 5 game, the french are invading, their trying to steal my sheep:furious:
Click to expand...


----------



## SlimPickins

I got this guy for Christmas. It's not a drywall tool, but it is an EDC (Every Day Carry). :thumbsup: Made by Benchmade, with S30V steel :thumbup:

You can find out more about it at http://www.dougritter.com/, and then read his ideas on a good knife at http://www.equipped.org/devices4.htm

I decided I needed a new knife when my SOG Tanto Twitch stopped opening after a year and a half (spring assisted opening) :furious:


----------



## VANMAN

br549 said:


> That stuff sounds like it works just like Fluid film, Vanman. I read somewhere that John Deere sprays their tractors down with it when they transport them from manufacturing to their customers. They don't even bother to tarp them, even in the winter with the road salt and corrosion. They're sprayed down with water when they're delivered and they're good as new. Man, I wish I could remember where I read that (probably on here ) Sounds like good stuff to me!


Yea they made the stuff for the shuttle:blink:
I will get the info the morn!!


----------



## jcampbell

Picked these up over the last couple weeks. A Christmas present to myself. Blueline 3" glazer, 2-4' extension handle, 4-8' extension handle, blueline inside 90 applicator, Columbia corner roller, 4 pole adapters and a mud pan. Also stripped and sprayed my 3 can am tubes and my roller and flusher poles but one is not pictured. Have a few more treats on the way.


----------



## jcampbell

Wow. Went into my local timber mart today to grab another dehumidifier (my effin basement flooded last night) . Was talking to the manager about it and he asked if I had picked anything out yet for my Christmas present from the store. Well....this is what I grabbed . Pretty much the only Dewalt tool that I don't own. Sweet deal. Thanks bob!


----------



## Tim0282

I have the Makita that looks just about like the DeWalt. Thought about the DeWalt. How do you like it?


----------



## Mountain Man

That's the drill I have and I love it. It's got a good variable speed so you don't sling mud out of the bucket while mixing. I've been using it on a pretty much daily basis for over five years and still works like a champ. Money well spent!!!


----------



## br549

jcampbell said:


> Wow. Went into my local timber mart today to grab another dehumidifier (my effin basement flooded last night) . Was talking to the manager about it and he asked if I had picked anything out yet for my Christmas present from the store. Well....this is what I grabbed . Pretty much the only Dewalt tool that I don't own. Sweet deal. Thanks bob!


Nice one, the 130V is on my list too. Either that or the DWD215G


----------



## jcampbell

Tim0282 said:


> I have the Makita that looks just about like the DeWalt. Thought about the DeWalt. How do you like it?


I have an old makita that just went tits up actually. I just took it out of the box a bit ago but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I have the Makita that looks just about like the DeWalt. Thought about the DeWalt. How do you like it?


I have the makita, but have worked with guys who have the dewalt

I will explain the difference between the two this way

have you ever whipped up a bucket of Hotmud, where you didn't have the proper amount of water:yes:

the Makita will want to rip your hands off your arms, and send you flying across the room. It has a very high spin/torque to them.

The dewalt, will bear/slow down, and start to mix the hotmud. You still half to hold on to the drill good, but at least it won't try ripping your arms off. But the makita does spin faster (higher speed rpm) once it gets going. It's like comparing a Mazda spider and a dodge super bee at the start line:whistling2:

So personally I prefer the Makita for mixing mud compounds, but if I had to use a lot of hotmud or stucco mixes, I would get the dewalt

So just buy both, you guys know you want to..... Bunch of tool whore's:thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

2buckcanuck said:


> I have the makita, but have worked with guys who have the dewalt
> 
> I will explain the difference between the two this way
> 
> have you ever whipped up a bucket of Hotmud, where you didn't have the proper amount of water:yes:
> 
> the Makita will want to rip your hands off your arms, and send you flying across the room. It has a very high spin/torque to them.
> 
> The dewalt, will bear/slow down, and start to mix the hotmud. You still half to hold on to the drill good, but at least it won't try ripping your arms off. But the makita does spin faster (higher speed rpm) once it gets going. It's like comparing a Mazda spider and a dodge super bee at the start line:whistling2:
> 
> So personally I prefer the Makita for mixing mud compounds, but if I had to use a lot of hotmud or stucco mixes, I would get the dewalt
> 
> So just buy both, you guys know you want to..... Bunch of tool whore's:thumbup:


Buy both? He'll no. My last green tool just died. Makita sucks sweaty balls. I'm a Dewalt whore all the way.


----------



## moore

This one is a year old..I use them for what they are. This one don't owe me nothing!


----------



## SlimPickins

jcampbell said:


> Makita sucks sweaty balls. I'm a Dewalt whore all the way.


While I don't own any Makita tools, I know lots of guys who do. It seems they have a tier system....if you want the good stuff you have to spend the extra money. They make some good chit, mang. Actually.....scratch that. I do own one Makita tool....the Hypoid drive circular saw. That thing RULES. It makes the Skilsaw Mag77 look (and feel) like a frickin boat anchor.

I like Milwaukee for strong stuff I want to last. My mud mixer is a Hole Hawg that does double duty as an 1-1/2" auger bit runner on occasion. Mud on low speed is juuuuuust the right speed. High will fling it across the room:laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> This one is a year old..I use them for what they are. This one don't owe me nothing!


You're supposed to put the mixing paddle in the mud,,,,, not the drill. I can't believe that's not at least 10 years old.


----------



## Tim0282

I've had the Milwaukee for many years. Great mixing drill. 450 RPM. 
I like the Makita because it is 600 RPM. Mixes way faster.


----------



## jcampbell

SlimPickins said:


> While I don't own any Makita tools, I know lots of guys who do. It seems they have a tier system....if you want the good stuff you have to spend the extra money. They make some good chit, mang. Actually.....scratch that. I do own one Makita tool....the Hypoid drive circular saw. That thing RULES. It makes the Skilsaw Mag77 look (and feel) like a frickin boat anchor.
> 
> I like Milwaukee for strong stuff I want to last. My mud mixer is a Hole Hawg that does double duty as an 1-1/2" auger bit runner on occasion. Mud on low speed is juuuuuust the right speed. High will fling it across the room:laughing:


Yes you are right. They do make some good gear. The 10 " slider is really nice along with the older skillsaws . My buddy that works for me is a makita guy and we battle it out daily picking at each other . The battery powered tools do suck for what you pay for and compare voltage to voltage Dewalt kicks ass every time. He ordered a makita framer last year and brought it to work . Well...lets just say he took it back the same day. I still don't let him live that one down. Has replaced 3 of his last 4 18v 3.0 batteries in less than a year. I have 2 or 3 that are over 7 years old and still work good . He burned out his twin tank compressor in 2. I had to resort to my king after my Dewalt was stolen. That thing is at least 10 years old and used hard but still works like the day I got it somehow because most king tools are homeowner quality not meant for everyday use. He has a makita table saw ..... I curse that thing every time I have to use it. But.....my Dewalt has been abused over the last 6 years and the motor has recently quit and am stuck using the makita. The saw itself is ok but the fence is near impossible to get tight. Not to mention it weights a tonne.


----------



## Mudshark

I like my Makita - those DeWalts have an annoying noise to them as mixers. :whistling2:


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're supposed to put the mixing paddle in the mud,,,,, not the drill. I can't believe that's not at least 10 years old.


 If it's anywhere near the mixing station....It's gonna get hit!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jcampbell said:


> Yes you are right. They do make some good gear. The 10 " slider is really nice along with the older skillsaws . My buddy that works for me is a makita guy and we battle it out daily picking at each other . The battery powered tools do suck for what you pay for and compare voltage to voltage Dewalt kicks ass every time. He ordered a makita framer last year and brought it to work . Well...lets just say he took it back the same day. I still don't let him live that one down. Has replaced 3 of his last 4 18v 3.0 batteries in less than a year. I have 2 or 3 that are over 7 years old and still work good . He burned out his twin tank compressor in 2. I had to resort to my king after my Dewalt was stolen. That thing is at least 10 years old and used hard but still works like the day I got it somehow because most king tools are homeowner quality not meant for everyday use. He has a makita table saw ..... I curse that thing every time I have to use it. But.....my Dewalt has been abused over the last 6 years and the motor has recently quit and am stuck using the makita. The saw itself is ok but the fence is near impossible to get tight. Not to mention it weights a tonne.


Picking one tool brand is like saying one car brand is good:yes:

long time ago, when I use to rock, I started out with a makita screw gun, then got a black and decker, (which became dewalt) Lets just say the Makita sucked.

Then maybe a year ago, Captain sheetrock said to check out the new Makita screw gun, I was like huh:blink:

But a few months later I seen a rocker around my age using one, and I asked him what he thought of it, and to paraphrase what he said (read with a Croatian accent:whistling2 "I always hated the Makita, but my partner bought one, I tried it, so I bought my own".

So you never know till you buy/try something:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> This one is a year old..I use them for what they are. This one don't owe me nothing!


Mine looks the same it's called more time working less time cleaning!:yes:


----------



## RenoRob

jcampbell said:


> The battery powered tools do suck for what you pay for and compare voltage to voltage Dewalt kicks ass every time.


Those Dewalt batteries last forever. I have some from 05, with hundreds of charges on them, and still work perfect (XRP, not lithium). I've never had one die on me yet, think I have 7 of them now.


----------



## br549

br549 said:


>


Stay away from that Bayco light. One day on a job and it's dead. I read a few negative reviews on Amazon about the switch being screwy and ignored them, shouldn't have done that. The 6 LED flashlight at the bottom of the light still works, but the other 60 LEDs in the wand won't even turn on anymore. Will return to Amazon...


----------



## cazna

Well well well, I got a bayco same as that, Looked to be a great light for checking while sanding, Within the first hr the switch started playing up, I figured dust got in and was ruining the connection, Dont use it drywall now, Switch still goes i just blew into it and its a very bright light, But i got some cheaper models with the plastic covered switch and had no trouble with them, Apart from my 2buckjnr helper dropping and breaking the handle off one, Still goes though.


----------



## jcampbell

Thanks PT! I owe ya man. 2" Columbia nail spotter.....mint!


----------



## br549

jcampbell said:


> Thanks PT! I owe ya man. 2" Columbia nail spotter.....mint!


Sweet! PT's alright, no matter what the other Canucks on here say about him :jester: Enjoy your spotter! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell

br549 said:


> Sweet! PT's alright, no matter what the other Canucks on here say about him :jester: Enjoy your spotter! :thumbsup:


You guys are all a good gang! Appreciate all the advice and help from you all. Thanks again PT!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

br549 said:


> Sweet! PT's alright, no matter what the other Canucks on here say about him :jester: Enjoy your spotter! :thumbsup:


 What do they say about me!?!?!?! :jester:



jcampbell said:


> You guys are all a good gang! Appreciate all the advice and help from you all. Thanks again PT!


You're welcome bro. Enjoy!


----------



## sdrdrywall

You know what there sayin:yes:g


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> You know what there sayin:yes:g


Oh okay!  Phewww! I thought it was something bad :jester:


----------



## moore

br549 said:


> Stay away from that Bayco light. One day on a job and it's dead. I read a few negative reviews on Amazon about the switch being screwy and ignored them, shouldn't have done that. The 6 LED flashlight at the bottom of the light still works, but the other 60 LEDs in the wand won't even turn on anymore. Will return to Amazon...





cazna said:


> Well well well, I got a bayco same as that, Looked to be a great light for checking while sanding, Within the first hr the switch started playing up, I figured dust got in and was ruining the connection, Dont use it drywall now, Switch still goes i just blew into it and its a very bright light, But i got some cheaper models with the plastic covered switch and had no trouble with them, Apart from my 2buckjnr helper dropping and breaking the handle off one, Still goes though.


WIth the red one [40 led] I had the the same problem as Cazna and br549 straight out the box the switch was bad ..It still works ..But I gotta fiddle with the switch . The black one [60 led] No prob. works great ! tho I swear the 40 led puts off more light :blink: my eyes are going on me !! so more than likely It's my imagination ..
G/C walked in today and asked ..What do you use those mechanic lights for? I said there trash man !!!! I only use them to find my way around in the morning ..:whistling2:


----------



## br549

moore said:


> WIth the red one [40 led] I had the the same problem as Cazna and br549 straight out the box the switch was bad ..It still works ..But I gotta fiddle with the switch . The black one [60 led] No prob. works great ! tho I swear the 40 led puts off more light :blink: my eyes are going on me !! so more than likely It's my imagination ..
> G/C walked in today and asked ..What do you use those mechanic lights for? I said there trash man !!!! I only use them to find my way around in the morning ..:whistling2:


"They're the best mistake finders ev... UM, I mean, I have em in case the power goes out." 

I'll have to fiddle with the switch next time I'm around the thing, it's on a job I'll be at on Saturday. Be nice to have it working again, it really was a kickin mistake finder, I mean morning jobsite navigator. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Just picked this up the other day. Havnt tried it at work yet so I cant really give an opinion. It was only $27 so not much to loose.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> WIth the red one [40 led] I had the the same problem as Cazna and br549 straight out the box the switch was bad ..It still works ..But I gotta fiddle with the switch . The black one [60 led] No prob. works great ! tho I swear the 40 led puts off more light :blink: my eyes are going on me !! so more than likely It's my imagination ..
> G/C walked in today and asked ..What do you use those mechanic lights for? I said there trash man !!!! I only use them to find my way around in the morning ..:whistling2:


Your eyes might be fine:thumbup:

2bjr bought one that has around 26 LED's, for around 20 bucks, I was thinking dumb arse. But then compared it to a old blue one I had(60 bulbs), that I paid 40 bucks for, his was better:blink:

Maybe should keep away from ones that are red in colour. There were some at Princess auto for 80 bucks each. kept waiting for them to come down in price, but they wouldn't. Broke down and finally bought one, worst 80 bucks I ever spent. So maybe more money or bulbs may not mean better.

Their great to use to pre check your work or to,,,, I mean be able to lock up at night when it gets dark......


----------



## 2buckcanuck

dam you guys, you made me step out in the cold to get these

Blue one was 40 bucks, it's still working, maybe 5 years old now. Bought 2 of them, 2bjr's broke down right away, the one that was still working, was mine of coarse:whistling2: (brand name grip)

Middle one 2bjr bought on sale for around 20 bucks, has two settings, and is brighter than the blue one,,, but, the plastic glass is fairly scratched up on the blue one,,, but still, 60 bulbs vs 20 something (brand name Black and decker).

Red one was 80 bucks,,,, do not buy,,,, junk:furious: (brand name power fist)


----------



## gazman

You get a thanks for braving your Canadian cold weather.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> You get a thanks for braving your Canadian cold weather.


Hey:thumbup:

13 degrees this Saturday(55f), that's sun tanning weather to us Canucks









Bye bye snow


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey:thumbup:
> 
> 13 degrees this Saturday(55f), that's sun tanning weather to us Canucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye snow


Ment 2 b down to -15 this next week here!!(looks like a week on the beer)
It was 13 here the other day,so hope u get what we r away 2 get Mr Buck:thumbsup:
Gaz u guys r having a heatwave over there! Not so good about the fires


----------



## gazman

Yeah fires in three states at the moment. Temps over 40c and high winds. Not good.


----------



## br549

On that Bayco 66 LED light of mine... the 6 LED spotlight was working fine but of course the other 60 LEDs were dead. There was no fiddling with the switch, blowing the dust out of it, it would only work one way. So,



I pulled the switch out, flipped it around and resoldered it back in. Now the wand works like a champ, but the 6 LED spotlight on the bottom is dead, which I could care about less!:thumbup:

And old drywall knives make good soldering iron "stands" in a pinch


----------



## cazna

The bayco sure does put out great light, its just the switch. well done.


----------



## saskataper

Hope things cool down for you boys down under. 

Tomorrow it's gonna be a balmy -31 with the wind here.


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> Hope things cool down for you boys down under.
> 
> Tomorrow it's gonna be a balmy -31 with the wind here.



Thanks Saska. We have had a cool change come through today, 25c and showers. It is a real pleasant change.

-31 is almost imposible for me to imagine, as horrible as it is I think I prefer 40c


----------



## saskataper

We have had a real fun winter so far, Christmas Day we got -30 (-40 with the wind) and we've got more snow than I've seen in years, close to a couple feet on the front lawn. A couple hours south of us got hammered pretty good with a blizzard this week, 4 to 6 foot drifts I heard.


----------



## VANMAN

saskataper said:


> We have had a real fun winter so far, Christmas Day we got -30 (-40 with the wind) and we've got more snow than I've seen in years, close to a couple feet on the front lawn. A couple hours south of us got hammered pretty good with a blizzard this week, 4 to 6 foot drifts I heard.


I feel for u!!!
How the hell do u get any work done in -30?
I stay in my bed if under -1!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Thanks Saska. We have had a cool change come through today, 25c and showers. It is a real pleasant change.
> 
> -31 is almost imposible for me to imagine, as horrible as it is I think I prefer 40c


sorry mate but I think I prefer 25c and showers :yes:


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> sorry mate but I think I prefer 25c and showers :yes:


You are right Keke. But if it is a choice between -30 or +40 I will take the 40 :yes:


----------



## br549

So finally picked up a Flex Edge. I'm trying out new ways of sanding lately, especially since you guys have got me rough sanding between coats now  I used to be a "PT scraper" but I guess I've seen the light :jester: I was rough sanding with just the 360 (which is also newer to me) but the Flex Edge catches the angles too so just the Flex Edge will probably be my new rough sanding tool, I could have not bothered with the 100 grit 360 paper I guess! Picked up some different grits for both, and a pan magnet cause why not.



I'm blaming the (mostly) Canadians on here for this next purchase. I've always been a pan & knife guy but I watched one too many of your hawk & trowel vids on youtube and this is what happened haha! A 14" hawk, 11 X 4.5" and 13 X 5" trowels.



Finally bought some big boy drywall tools! 10" and 12" boxes with the Hydra handle. Thanks again Brandon!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Looks awesome Rick!! Sweet tools man!! Happy for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## br549

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks awesome Rick!! Sweet tools man!! Happy for ya! :thumbsup:


I'll be able to break them all in on the 3rd and final part of the H/O catastrophe that I'm working on :thumbsup: Going there tomorrow to sand the Rec room, probably start the last room over this coming weekend. It's one of those jobs where you're countersinking screws so much, you put the screwdriver down and pick up a cordless drill :blink: 

Can't complain about the job too much though, it bought me a set of boxes! :thumbup: I just wish there was more bead in this last room to run the trowels on


----------



## SlimPickins

br549 said:


> So finally picked up a Flex Edge. I'm trying out new ways of sanding lately, especially since you guys have got me rough sanding between coats now I used to be a "PT scraper" but I guess I've seen the light I was rough sanding with just the 360 (which is also newer to me) but the Flex Edge catches the angles too so just the Flex Edge will probably be my new rough sanding tool, I could have not bothered with the 100 grit 360 paper I guess! Picked up some different grits for both, and a pan magnet cause why not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blaming the (mostly) Canadians on here for this next purchase. I've always been a pan & knife guy but I watched one too many of your hawk & trowel vids on youtube and this is what happened haha! A 14" hawk, 11 X 4.5" and 13 X 5" trowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought some big boy drywall tools! 10" and 12" boxes with the Hydra handle. Thanks again Brandon!


You're gonna love that 13" trowel:thumbsup:

I like my edges rounded, so I grind them down when they're new. If you hit it with a run of grits (220, 400, 600, 1500) it will function like it's very nicely broken in, and it will only take you a half hour instead of a year or five:thumbup::yes:........then, just watch the way it creams the mud around


----------



## 2buckcanuck

br549 said:


> So finally picked up a Flex Edge. I'm trying out new ways of sanding lately, especially since you guys have got me rough sanding between coats now I used to be a "PT scraper" but I guess I've seen the light I was rough sanding with just the 360 (which is also newer to me) but the Flex Edge catches the angles too so just the Flex Edge will probably be my new rough sanding tool, I could have not bothered with the 100 grit 360 paper I guess! Picked up some different grits for both, and a pan magnet cause why not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blaming the (mostly) Canadians on here for this next purchase. I've always been a pan & knife guy but I watched one too many of your hawk & trowel vids on youtube and this is what happened haha! A 14" hawk, 11 X 4.5" and 13 X 5" trowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally bought some big boy drywall tools! 10" and 12" boxes with the Hydra handle. Thanks again Brandon!


Nice new tools, congrats on getting them....but

Don't use the flex edge sander to rough sand with, save it for finish sanding. Use a standard pole sanding head, with non foam back paper. The more foam that's on a pole, the worse it will rough sand



gazman said:


> You are right Keke. But if it is a choice between -30 or +40 I will take the 40


Not that it gets minus 30 where I live, but when it comes to working in the winter, you can at least dress for it. Plus as long as there is no snow on the roads, I know I will have a nice warm house to go to. I dread working more in the summer, when it's too hot, no one gives a chit when it's too hot. I could go to work all winter in my shorts, and no one would say a dam thing, but come summer, when it's +40, they tell me to wear long pants and wear a hard hat for my own good:blink:

I check the weather reports more in the summer, humidity affects my work too much:yes:


----------



## CDS

[/QUOTE]

Best boxes, best brake, best pump.:yes: Your on easy street now bud!:thumbsup:


----------



## br549

2buckcanuck said:


> Nice new tools, congrats on getting them....but
> 
> Don't use the flex edge sander to rough sand with, save it for finish sanding. Use a standard pole sanding head, with non foam back paper. The more foam that's on a pole, the worse it will rough sand


I thought about that, figured I'd want to keep it as flat and hard as possible for rough sanding. That 's why I picked up the packs of Flex paper, I was going to run it without any foam backing pads. 

I still have almost a whole pack (50 sheets) of Golden Touch 150 to kill off on the regular pole sander though...that could last a looong time!


----------



## Terrence35

Gotta love new tools... Only thing that sucks about them is working them in


----------



## cazna

br549 said:


> I thought about that, figured I'd want to keep it as flat and hard as possible for rough sanding. That 's why I picked up the packs of Flex paper, I was going to run it without any foam backing pads.
> 
> I still have almost a whole pack (50 sheets) of Golden Touch 150 to kill off on the regular pole sander though...that could last a looong time!


This is my current rough sander, The foam on this is quite firm and flat, Ive been putting an 80g on it and its just a pass over and done, Seems to go well. Better than radius 360 and the flex edge, Like buck says, No foam or this sander has firm flat foam.


----------



## br549

cazna said:


> This is my current rough sander, The foam on this is quite firm and flat, Ive been putting an 80g on it and its just a pass over and done, Seems to go well. Better than radius 360 and the flex edge, Like buck says, No foam or this sander has firm flat foam.


I've never seen Wooster's Aero sander, looks like the Trigon. The Wooster company is like 45 minutes away from me, the tool whore in me wants to check that out now


----------



## br549

another new tool day, got the DWD215G now I can give the ancient Craftsman drill some rest and put it on backup duty:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

br549 said:


> another new tool day, got the DWD215G now I can give the ancient Craftsman drill some rest and put it on backup duty:thumbsup:


 I'm sitting here drooling over that yellow jacket drop chord:yes:!!
The drill didn't cost much more than that chord did It?:whistling2:


----------



## br549

Believe it or not... that cord was only $40, _and_ made in the USA  






Or the same 12/3 3 outlet lighted cord have been $70 if I would have bought it at Home Depot. That one said "Ridgid" on it. :whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

My Trim-Tex collection

I picked up the auto-mixer just before Christmas and its a great tool, just hook it to the bucket, turn it on and walk away, it also has a variable speed trigger which is really nice. It was on clearance as well, $100 off which makes it extra awesome.

The duo fast divergent stapler I bought straight from Trim-Tex and is wicked fast. 

The Black Widow sander I've had for a while and is hands down the best pole sander on the market. Ditto for the sponges

Tape Pro bead rollers were courtesy of Joe and again are awesome. 

Everything I have from Trim-Tex does exactly what they claim and has made my life easier and my work better 

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> My Trim-Tex collection
> 
> I picked up the auto-mixer just before Christmas and its a great tool, just hook it to the bucket, turn it on and walk away, it also has a variable speed trigger which is really nice. It was on clearance as well, $100 off which makes it extra awesome.
> 
> The duo fast divergent stapler I bought straight from Trim-Tex and is wicked fast.
> 
> The Black Widow sander I've had for a while and is hands down the best pole sander on the market. Ditto for the sponges
> 
> Tape Pro bead rollers were courtesy of Joe and again are awesome.
> 
> Everything I have from Trim-Tex does exactly what they claim and has made my life easier and my work better
> 
> Thanks Joe!!


What kind of stapler is that ? Using it for vinyl bead? Must take arrow staples or is it a crown for metal?


----------



## jcampbell

Just googled it. In guessing t50 staples won't fit it?


----------



## saskataper

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=173

This is it. I bought it more for decorative stuff but sometimes use it when I put on chamfer bead along with the glue just for piece of mind. 

The staples are wider and are divergent so they hold better.


----------



## br549

Hey Sask, I'm guessin those sponges are Trim Tex as well? When I click on a picture on the site here the popup window is... smaller than the original pic?:blink: I can _almost_ make out the print on themI've been looking for the do-all end-all sponge and haven't found it yet. Last one I tried was a Webb and I was unimpressed. Finished detailing with a greenish 3M sponge from Ho Depot, which also isn't awesome. When I find a good sponge I'm buying a box of , I don't know, a LOT


----------



## saskataper

That's weird it comes up big for me. 

Yeah everything in the pic is from TrimTex and I love the sponges 
This is my favourite one. 

The rounded corner doesn't f up the opposite side of the angle


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> That's weird it comes up big for me.
> 
> Yeah everything in the pic is from TrimTex and I love the sponges
> This is my favourite one.
> 
> The rounded corner doesn't f up the opposite side of the angle


Same ones I use . Had to order them in though. Used to use the regular home hardware square ones medium/fine. Not too bad but ya had to dull them up a bit first.


----------



## br549

saskataper said:


> That's weird it comes up big for me.
> 
> Yeah everything in the pic is from TrimTex and I love the sponges
> This is my favourite one.
> 
> The rounded corner doesn't f up the opposite side of the angle


That looks great how they round the corners, I've been on the lookout for a good sponge surprised I missed these:blink: Aaaand into my cart they go!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

New vac came!!:thumbup:
But with 200 yards of snow 2 walk through! i left it at home today and broke out the black widow!!:yes:
I agree its the best sander out there! And Tom's roller is the best also!!:thumbsup:
Cheers joe and Tom for great products!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> That's weird it comes up big for me.
> 
> Yeah everything in the pic is from TrimTex and I love the sponges
> This is my favourite one.
> 
> The rounded corner doesn't f up the opposite side of the angle


Finally went up town to get the mail, and your sanding adapter arrived, thank you:thumbup:

Hope your birthday is coming soon, I will try and send you a good sanding sponge in a week or 2 for you to try out:yes:

You should be able to purchase them at any Home depot.








boy tried one that I sent him, maybe he can say if he liked them or not. Bit gritty at first, but they last a long time.......


----------



## br549

br549 said:


> another new tool day, got the DWD215G now I can give the ancient Craftsman drill some rest and put it on backup duty:thumbsup:


Broke the new drill in today (more like the drill broke me in). I was a little sketchy about the torque on a drill that wasn't triple geared, but oh it has plenty of torque. I mixed a bucket of bond that needed more water and the drill just didn't seem to give much of a chit. And it has plenty of, um, speed too. The 1200 rpm's caught me by surprise with that bucket of bond (hence the needing more water)... I won't be posting a pic of the bottom of my pant leg and shoe :whistling2: If you get this drill *feather the trigger* :yes:


It has a ratcheting keyless chuck w/ auto spindle lock,no more running it in reverse for a second to pop the chuck loose if it tightens up on the paddle. I think the best thing about it is there's no irritating high pitched whine that triple geared drills have (like my Craftsman). That whine goes right through my skull, this one is surprisingly quiet. The rubberized handles are sweet too, I think they're how I kept ahold of it when I hit the trigger on that bond! Haven't worn a half leg of mud home in awhile... it's like I got to be a greenhorn all over again today


----------



## gazman

Sounds good. You should do a full review for the review section.:yes:


----------



## br549

gazman said:


> Sounds good. You should do a full review for the review section.:yes:


Good idea, done:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper

hey BR, how are you liking the trowels?


----------



## moore

br549 said:


> Broke the new drill in today (more like the drill broke me in). I was a little sketchy about the torque on a drill that wasn't triple geared, but oh it has plenty of torque. I mixed a bucket of bond that needed more water and the drill just didn't seem to give much of a chit. And it has plenty of, um, speed too. The 1200 rpm's caught me by surprise with that bucket of bond (hence the needing more water)... I won't be posting a pic of the bottom of my pant leg and shoe :whistling2: If you get this drill *feather the trigger* :yes:
> 
> 
> It has a ratcheting keyless chuck w/ auto spindle lock,no more running it in reverse for a second to pop the chuck loose if it tightens up on the paddle. I think the best thing about it is there's no irritating high pitched whine that triple geared drills have (like my Craftsman). That whine goes right through my skull, this one is surprisingly quiet. The rubberized handles are sweet too, I think they're how I kept ahold of it when I hit the trigger on that bond! Haven't worn a half leg of mud home in awhile... it's like I got to be a greenhorn all over again today


 Try a box paddle when mixing the bond.


----------



## br549

carpentaper said:


> hey BR, how are you liking the trowels?


Today was the second day I've used them. It took some getting used to yesterday, today went pretty smooth. I was just waiting for a *plop* and my foot is covered in mud.. but it never happened 

I knuckled a couple of flats, took too much mud off, chattered when I cut flats down, caught myself flipping the trowel over like a knife a couple of times instead of just changing my grip and pulling up on sticks of bead. 2buck, your video on fingering vs fisting helped a TON. Mudslingr, your vids too on moving faster so it doesn't chatter. I remembered those vids, relaxed my grip on the trowel and it was smooth coatin' from then on. I'm a fan! Shoulda been troweling all along:thumbsup:



moore said:


> Try a box paddle when mixing the bond.


I *do* use a box paddle


----------



## A smooth finish

Look what I got Today


----------



## gazman

Will this be the first time that you have used a PC?
Here are some vids to help you out.
Post #4
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/flex-girrafe-too-stiff-3496/

Some maintenance tips.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/porta-cable-maintenance-3020/


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> Will this be the first time that you have used a PC?
> Here are some vids to help you out.
> Post #4
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/flex-girrafe-too-stiff-3496/
> 
> Some maintenance tips.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/porta-cable-maintenance-3020/


Yes It is Thanks I was going to ask people for some videos. But you got me them first thanks.


----------



## saskataper

Well I bit the bullet today and picked these up. Used it to rough sand a basement today, which I never normally do but it was a hack boarding job where nothing was level so I just ran around with my 7" box quick not really caring what it looked like just trying to get it somewhat flat. 
Anyways I used 150 paper (also bought 240 for final, 80 to take down popcorn, and 36 for emergencies only) and got decent results, I think it's going to take some playing around with before I really get the feel for it. I had thought that since I had the PC sander figured out this would be a breeze but this thing is a different beast altogether, for one you can set it to suck from the holes in the middle or from the perimeter and you can change the length by adding or removing extensions, the one extension it comes with makes it about the same length as the PC. 
With it sucking from the middle it's pretty scary cause it sucks right to the wall and if the suction is turned up to much you have to really pull to get it off and even on a low setting makes it hard to push around the wall, but it was nice on the ceiling I think it will be better with the 240g or even the joist 330 that I have. 
Then without the extension it was a lot easier to get into smaller areas but it was really unbalanced, once I put the extension on it felt much better and I will probably use it that way most of the time, and sanding the 9' ceiling was a dream, I didn't have to hold it over my head like the PC cause the head articulates a lot better. 
The auto clean vac is cool but really big and I'm pretty pissed at my dealer because I had asked if the sander would work with my PC vac and he said no because I wouldn't have suction control but that was a load of BS the suction control knob has nothing to do with controlling the vac, it's just a vent with a fancy knob, my PC would have worked fine. The festool vac does have way more suck and is a nicer vac but had I know I wouldn't have sold the PC vac and saved the $850 I spent on the vac. 
I'm using it tomorrow to take down a popcorn ceiling so that might be where the vac shines so ill give an update after. I think I'll even take a vid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Well I bit the bullet today and picked these up. Used it to rough sand a basement today, which I never normally do but it was a hack boarding job where nothing was level so I just ran around with my 7" box quick not really caring what it looked like just trying to get it somewhat flat.
> Anyways I used 150 paper (also bought 240 for final, 80 to take down popcorn, and 36 for emergencies only) and got decent results, I think it's going to take some playing around with before I really get the feel for it. I had thought that since I had the PC sander figured out this would be a breeze but this thing is a different beast altogether, for one you can set it to suck from the holes in the middle or from the perimeter and you can change the length by adding or removing extensions, the one extension it comes with makes it about the same length as the PC.
> With it sucking from the middle it's pretty scary cause it sucks right to the wall and if the suction is turned up to much you have to really pull to get it off and even on a low setting makes it hard to push around the wall, but it was nice on the ceiling I think it will be better with the 240g or even the joist 330 that I have.
> Then without the extension it was a lot easier to get into smaller areas but it was really unbalanced, once I put the extension on it felt much better and I will probably use it that way most of the time, and sanding the 9' ceiling was a dream, I didn't have to hold it over my head like the PC cause the head articulates a lot better.
> The auto clean vac is cool but really big and I'm pretty pissed at my dealer because I had asked if the sander would work with my PC vac and he said no because I wouldn't have suction control but that was a load of BS the suction control knob has nothing to do with controlling the vac, it's just a vent with a fancy knob, my PC would have worked fine. The festool vac does have way more suck and is a nicer vac but had I know I wouldn't have sold the PC vac and saved the $850 I spent on the vac.
> I'm using it tomorrow to take down a popcorn ceiling so that might be where the vac shines so ill give an update after. I think I'll even take a vid.


Damn

I'm moving to Saskatoon, you guys are loaded with Money









Congrats on the awesome sander:thumbsup:................... Tool whore









So how much are you selling your PC sander for:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

Sold it and a few other things before wife would let me buy this.


----------



## saskataper

Here is a vid of it in action taking down a popcorn ceiling that had been painted once, it was working awesome till the business end came off where it hooks to the extension and hit the floor smashing the guard to pieces, yup thats so awesome to break a $1200 sander a day after you bought it.
Luckily the dealer said no problem they will have a new one on friday for me.

http://youtu.be/oHabrsZxghk

damn how do I embed youtube again?


----------



## Mudshark

saskataper said:


> Here is a vid of it in action taking down a popcorn ceiling that had been painted once, it was working awesome till the business end came off where it hooks to the extension and hit the floor smashing the guard to pieces, yup thats so awesome to break a $1200 sander a day after you bought it.
> Luckily the dealer said no problem they will have a new one on friday for me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oHabrsZxghk
> 
> damn how do I embed youtube again?


I dont know about that - looks a bit slow for popcorn removal. Would it not be faster to wet it down and scrape off? :blink:


----------



## saskataper

That would have required bagging the whole place and like I said it had been painted once.


----------



## Mudshark

saskataper said:


> That would have required bagging the whole place and like I said it had been painted once.


That makes the big difference allright when they have had the ceiling painted. Still didnt look that fast though using the sander.


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> Here is a vid of it in action taking down a popcorn ceiling that had been painted once, it was working awesome till the business end came off where it hooks to the extension and hit the floor smashing the guard to pieces, yup thats so awesome to break a $1200 sander a day after you bought it.
> Luckily the dealer said no problem they will have a new one on friday for me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oHabrsZxghk
> 
> damn how do I embed youtube again?


That was pretty great to watch. It looked really clean, I didn't see any dust shooting off the sides. What did the floor look like when you were done? Were you using the 36 grit? While it may not have been fast for popcorn removal (scraping) it looked pretty damn clean, removing the need to sand the scrape afterward. I can't believe I actually watched the whole 5 minutes....I'm sick I tell you....sick! :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN

saskataper said:


> Here is a vid of it in action taking down a popcorn ceiling that had been painted once, it was working awesome till the business end came off where it hooks to the extension and hit the floor smashing the guard to pieces, yup thats so awesome to break a $1200 sander a day after you bought it.
> Luckily the dealer said no problem they will have a new one on friday for me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oHabrsZxghk
> 
> damn how do I embed youtube again?


If that ceiling is going 2 b left flat,i would of took most of the popcorn stuff off and just skimmed it! Not right back 2 the board!


----------



## saskataper

It's likely I'll retexture it with a light texture. Big part of the reason they wanted it done is there was a lot of cracked joints, so I told them I'd do the best I could on the joints then prime it and they can decide if they want it flat or textured. I had to take it down to the board to get the paint off. I did pick up 36 but that stuffs scares me I might try it in an inconspicuous spot when I get back to it but it looks like it would go right through the board.


----------



## VANMAN

saskataper said:


> It's likely I'll retexture it with a light texture. Big part of the reason they wanted it done is there was a lot of cracked joints, so I told them I'd do the best I could on the joints then prime it and they can decide if they want it flat or textured. I had to take it down to the board to get the paint off. I did pick up 36 but that stuffs scares me I might try it in an inconspicuous spot when I get back to it but it looks like it would go right through the board.


Yea 36 would b some mean stuff!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> It's likely I'll retexture it with a light texture. Big part of the reason they wanted it done is there was a lot of cracked joints, so I told them I'd do the best I could on the joints then prime it and they can decide if they want it flat or textured. I had to take it down to the board to get the paint off. I did pick up 36 but that stuffs scares me I might try it in an inconspicuous spot when I get back to it but it looks like it would go right through the board.


I use 36 on my angle grinder when I'm shaping wood and need _rapid_ removal. My Festool sander will occasionally see some 40 grit, again, when I need monstrous removal (flattening joined boards and the like). Even 60 is aggressive as all hell. You could lose the paper face real fast using 36..............that's why I was asking!


----------



## SlimPickins

Hey Saskataper.....Festool posted your Planex video on Facebook! 

Yer goona be famoose!


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I just joined the Festool owners group forum and posted it there as well, F'n green cool aid. The other day I was asked if I could do the baseboard in a water damage job I quoted, first I said no I just do drywall but now I find myself thinking maybe I should take it then I could buy myself a Festool kapex miter saw


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> Y maybe I should take it then I could buy myself a Festool kapex miter saw


:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices

So what do ya guys make of this, it's on ebay right now without much of a description :blink:
Looks like you hook an air hose to it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121057408682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cazna

Someones home made air assisted pump??? Crazy lookin thing isnt it??


----------



## Mudshark

Interesting pump - too bad the seller didnt have a better description.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> So what do ya guys make of this, it's on ebay right now without much of a description :blink:
> Looks like you hook an air hose to it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121057408682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


yeah, took a while to figure it out, but it has to be air fed, which means lugging a compressor or some hose around. Now if he could of made it electric, that would of been cool. Or better yet, rechargeable batteries:yes:

66 bucks, you should buy it Philma, tell us if it works:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Interesting pump - too bad the seller didnt have a better description.


Checked past ebay sales. Here's one with a good description:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MURUM-POWER...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SlimPickins

I know I keep posting tools that aren't drywall related. I would say I'm sorry, but I'm not......because I got new tools :laughing:

I picked up half of these chisels for $50 yesterday, my buddy bought the other half. Really nice chisels with fantastic steel. Stanley Everlast chisels. I found one cleaning out an estate a while back, and after a little TLC it became my favorite chisel (even more than my Lie Nielsen chisels). I spent a couple of hours tuning them up today. They're still not perfect, but I was just fiddling around. When I'm done they'll be heirloom quality for my boys :yes:..........after I use them for 30 more years of course:laughing:


----------



## br549

No new tool pics _yet_... but I'm about to pick up a PC and I'm leaning towards a Fein Turbo II vac. Slim, that's the vac you use isn't it? I don't know if you run a PC but I'm trying to work this out before I even get the stuff, which is next to impossible :blink:

I'm trying to figure out what kind of compatibility problems I'm going to have with the hoses. Fein seems to have their own click-in coupling on the vacuum that the PC hose probably won't work with. It would be nice to run the Fein hose to the PC, that uses a compression coupling? I don't know if I can just couple them both together or if that'll be too long for good suction... 

Is anybody running this combo?


----------



## SlimPickins

br549 said:


> No new tool pics _yet_... but I'm about to pick up a PC and I'm leaning towards a Fein Turbo II vac. Slim, that's the vac you use isn't it? I don't know if you run a PC but I'm trying to work this out before I even get the stuff, which is next to impossible :blink:
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what kind of compatibility problems I'm going to have with the hoses. Fein seems to have their own click-in coupling on the vacuum that the PC hose probably won't work with. It would be nice to run the Fein hose to the PC, that uses a compression coupling? I don't know if I can just couple them both together or if that'll be too long for good suction...
> 
> Is anybody running this combo?


Any decent tool store that you buy the Fein vac from will have step-up/down fittings. Shouldn't be an issue. My Festool tools all have different size couplings, and Fein makes an adjustable coupling that you can cut to fit most smaller fittings. It's conically shaped, with markings for different diameter openings where you can cut it to achieve the desired width. If that coupler doesn't work, I'm sure there's something out there that will fit, since most of the vacuum hoses are standard sizes. If nothing else, you can get a plumbing coupling and a hose clamp?


----------



## Mudshark

:cowboy:

Slim, I think we are going to have to start calling you 

*MONTANA TOOL WHORE*

*:w00t:*


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> :cowboy:
> 
> Slim, I think we are going to have to start calling you
> 
> *MONTANA TOOL WHORE*
> 
> *:w00t:*


Yeeehaw!

On a serious note though, I went through a rough dry spell a couple of years ago. People offered me work, but I was unable to do it because I didn't have the tools. I realized then that I would make an effort to tool up to do anything (you know, short of hydraulic presses and that sort of thing). It's actually worked out pretty well, and once I branched out from drywall I was able to rustle up more than enough work to keep me busy. Nowadays, I have to turn down work:thumbsup: 

Plus, nearly five years ago I threw away my substance abuse problem and traded it in for a tool addiction :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark

SlimPickins said:


> Plus, nearly five years ago I threw away my substance abuse problem and traded it in for a tool addiction :laughing:


Well with that change in your life even the Fein tools probably seem like a good bang for your buck. At least you have something to show for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> Well with that change in your life even the Fein tools probably seem like a good bang for your buck. At least you have something to show for it. :thumbsup:


Exactly, and even though I throw some money at my "new" addiction, it brings even more money right back in the door.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

Philma Crevices said:


> So what do ya guys make of this, it's on ebay right now without much of a description :blink:
> Looks like you hook an air hose to it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121057408682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I think that's the old pump they used to sell with apla tech tools a long time ago, but I can't remember what brand it was.


----------



## br549

SlimPickins said:


> Yeeehaw!
> 
> On a serious note though, I went through a rough dry spell a couple of years ago. People offered me work, but I was unable to do it because I didn't have the tools. I realized then that I would make an effort to tool up to do anything (you know, short of hydraulic presses and that sort of thing). It's actually worked out pretty well, and once I branched out from drywall I was able to rustle up more than enough work to keep me busy. Nowadays, I have to turn down work:thumbsup:
> 
> Plus, nearly five years ago I threw away my substance abuse problem and traded it in for a tool addiction :laughing:


Sounds familiar! I could have taken on a good sized basement job awhile back and made some $$$ _but_... I didn't have the tools to get it done on time. Working on it after my regular 8 hour workdays hand taping? No way it would've happened, so I lost out on the $$$.

I've also traded an addiction (professional drinking) for tool-whoring (professional tool-whoring :lol The new tools just keep appearing nowadays :blink: 

Still need a zook but I'll be ordering a PC & a vac shortly. I guess I'm doing it bass-ackwards, first a box set.. then the sander & vac... _then_ the zook. I'd rather hand tape for awhile longer than swing a sandpole for one more job, especially working in occupied homes. The dust control mud is great in that it falls to the ground right away, but still...


----------



## jcampbell

Got this bad boy a couple weeks ago.....


Just received a used 8" anglebox today in the mail. Got er for 60$ no handle.


----------



## moore

Is that a 3.5 head Campbell?

Your not a smoker but a big coffee drinker?


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> Is that a 3.5 head Campbell?
> 
> Your not a smoker but a big coffee drinker?


Yup it's a 3.5. Ran it with a compound tube for the last house. 2 passes each corner. One way putting the mud out then back the other way just flushing. Worked awesome. Nice and tight . Gonna try the box on a basement in a couple weeks and see how I make out. Ya I do smoke the odd bullseye. And yes...I love me Tims.


----------



## saskataper

Wow killer deal! I picked up the same setup used as well, except with a fibreglass handle. It's an awesome box, with that cutback design it lets you get into tight spots other boxes won't fit and it lets you run corner to corner (checkout pa rockers video) I'm not a big fan of the 3.5 so far, I've got a 3 that I flush with and 2.5 North Star that I run on the box. Pick up the new Columbia extension handle for it, makes running 9' a breeze


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> Wow killer deal! I picked up the same setup used as well, except with a fibreglass handle. It's an awesome box, with that cutback design it lets you get into tight spots other boxes won't fit and it lets you run corner to corner (checkout pa rockers video) I'm not a big fan of the 3.5 so far, I've got a 3 that I flush with and 2.5 North Star that I run on the box. Pick up the new Columbia extension handle for it, makes running 9' a breeze


I paid full price for the head. I'm going to use my old can am flusher pole for a handle for now until I figure out the box itself. The handle fits perfect although it may need to be bent a bit more. Not to mention I've spent way too much money lately on tools so a new handle will have to wait. Thinking my taper will need a retrofit if the new chain doesn't work so ill be out a few more dollars there too.


----------



## br549

$60 for the angle box? You just about stole the thing! Nice find:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah great deal for $60. :thumbsup:

I had a Northstar corner box until some cracker stole it. 

If I see a deal like you got will jump on it. :yes:


----------



## br549

I was an 8" knife away from getting a set of Hyde Pro Stainless knives today. I use an 8 to wipe tape, any bigger than that I'm usually troweling now. That's all they had, guess I'll grab it off Amazon. These grips are nice, they're slimmer than the Sheetrock knives. 



SlimPickins said:


> I like my edges rounded, so I grind them down when they're new. If you hit it with a run of grits (220, 400, 600, 1500) it will function like it's very nicely broken in, and it will only take you a half hour instead of a year or five:thumbup::yes:........then, just watch the way it creams the mud around


Picked up some sandpaper too. 220,400,600 and 1500 

I had a hard time walking away from the Planex that was on display. I know Festool sets their prices, but we can get "$250 off" the Planex combo here in Ohio. :whistling2: Still going back and forth between that and a zook set. What do I hate more, hand taping or pole sanding? See my dilemma? I'll probably get the zook, that would save more time. Or the Planex, one of the two.


----------



## SlimPickins

br549 said:


> Picked up some sandpaper too. 220,400,600 and 1500


Nice! Once you start breaking in your trowels this way, if you're anything like me, you'll never stop:thumbsup: It's also a great way to make a quick repair to a broken-in trowel when it gets a nick in it. I actually modified a spatula my wife got me this morning.....so it could get under the pancakes more efficiently:laughing: 

If the edge is really hard (square) it's good to give it a little work with a file, just to speed up the process.

My burnishing trowels (Pavan) actually get polished with stropping compound for a mirror finish



And....if you care to hear my 2 cents worth, buy the bazooka first, and then buy the planex with the money you make from the speediness of the bazooka.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> Nice! Once you start breaking in your trowels this way, if you're anything like me, you'll never stop:thumbsup: It's also a great way to make a quick repair to a broken-in trowel when it gets a nick in it. I actually modified a spatula my wife got me this morning.....so it could get under the pancakes more efficiently:laughing:
> 
> If the edge is really hard (square) it's good to give it a little work with a file, just to speed up the process.
> 
> My burnishing trowels (Pavan) actually get polished with stropping compound for a mirror finish
> 
> And....if you care to hear my 2 cents worth, buy the bazooka first, and then buy the planex with the money you make from the speediness of the bazooka.


I always set my new trowel first. A good way to break in a new trowel is to trowel on a bare cement wall this will break it in to your own wingspan and take care of any nicks.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I always set my new trowel first. A good way to break in a new trowel is to trowel on a bare cement wall this will break it in to your own wingspan and take care of any nicks.


Yep, concrete is good for that sort of thing. I made my wife a wooden bowl for Christmas and since I don't have a belt sander I rubbed it on the sidewalk for a while to get the bottom flat. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> Yep, concrete is good for that sort of thing. I made my wife a wooden bowl for Christmas and since I don't have a belt sander I rubbed it on the sidewalk for a while to get the bottom flat. Worked like a charm!


I have thought about doing a area on the wall in the barn out of cement for this reason. Those fuc*#EURg scrue heads nicking the edge piss me off. I wake the edges of my trowel curled up a bit. First thing I do to set it Is to put Structolite light on the spine Of the trowel. Let it sit overnight and the next day your trowel will be set. Chipaway the cement And you will have less lines while troweling. A little trick from the Plasterers vault.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have thought about doing a area on the wall in the barn out of cement for this reason. Those fuc*#EURg scrue heads nicking the edge piss me off. I wake the edges of my trowel curled up a bit. First thing I do to set it Is to put Structolite light on the spine Of the trowel. Let it sit overnight and the next day your trowel will be set. Chipaway the cement And you will have less lines while troweling. A little trick from the Plasterers vault.


On the back of the trowel? What does that accomplish? (not being a smartass, really want to know...)


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> On the back of the trowel? What does that accomplish? (not being a smartass, really want to know...)


Putting cement on the spine will cure and shrink a little and pull the edges up so your trowel won't lay flat it will rock a little. This makes chasing your lines and feathering your edges a lot easier.


----------



## harvv

br549 said:


> I was an 8" knife away from getting a set of Hyde Pro Stainless knives today. I use an 8 to wipe tape, any bigger than that I'm usually troweling now. That's all they had, guess I'll grab it off Amazon. These grips are nice, they're slimmer than the Sheetrock knives.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice man. I love the hyde knives. Though for me on the smaller ones like the 5 i prefer the plastic grip instead of the rubber one just because it slides into my back pocket easier and doesnt catch on my jeans.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Putting cement on the spine will cure and shrink a little and pull the edges up so your trowel won't lay flat it will rock a little. This makes chasing your lines and feathering your edges a lot easier.


Interesting....sounds great for floats and solid coats on surfaces. 

For skimming joints and beads though I'd like to keep my trowel flat.


----------



## harvv

FS4200

Super smooth. Really light. Am really liking it a lot.


----------



## carpentaper

i have one too. it is a really nice gun. cords too short though but that is easily solved.


----------



## moore

Aint they pretty!!:yes:


----------



## gazman

Check this out. 40% off Columbia tools, the cheapest I have seen them in AU. Still no where as cheap as the states.

http://shop.proplaster.com.au/collections/specials?page=2


----------



## saskataper

That's pretty close to what we pay here in Canada, we are about $50 cheaper on most of it


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> Aint they pretty!!:yes:


Are those dura stilts just bought a pair before xmas there great but it looks like you got better straps mang?


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> Aint they pretty!!:yes:


Let me know how you like those stilts and how they compare to the dura-3s. I've been thinking about getting a pair myself


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> Are those dura stilts just bought a pair before xmas there great but it looks like you got better straps mang?


 Yes sir ..duras http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Stilts/Dura-Stilts-Dura-IV.html


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> Let me know how you like those stilts and how they compare to the dura-3s. I've been thinking about getting a pair myself


 I should get them by the middle of next week..But I can tell you now I will like them! There dura stilts how can you go wrong?


Iv'e had these duras for 12 years ..of hard use!
They could use new feet. Iv'e replaced the springs but still no where near retirement:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Got delivered this morning!!:thumbup:
Need 2 stop spending money!!:blink:


----------



## saskataper

Cool van, man


----------



## VANMAN

saskataper said:


> Cool van, man


Cheers! I bought it so i could get my 3m beads inside it!:blink:
My other they stuck out the back doors of it!


----------



## Mudslinger

Nice looking van!


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Cheers! I bought it so i could get my 3m beads inside it!:blink:
> My other they stuck out the back doors of it!


I suggest you roof rack with pvc pipe like in this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> I suggest you roof rack with pvc pipe like in this pic :thumbsup:


Dont say that keke, Now man with the new van will be wishing he kept the old van...man. The new van is a cool looking van for a man, I would have great fun decking that out with a bed, camara, mirrors, carpets, Oops, Wrong forum, I ment shelves, Boxes, draws etc.


----------



## Tim0282

cazna said:


> Dont say that keke, Now man with the new van will be wishing he kept the old van...man Which is a cool looking van for a man, I would have great fun decking that out with a bed, camara, mirrors, carpets, Oops, Wrong forum, I ment shelves, Boxes, draws etc.


You make me laugh. Thanks Cazna!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Got delivered this morning!!:thumbup:


I do like the looks, Van. Nice lines. Hope she serves you well.


----------



## Newagestucco

VANMAN said:


> Got delivered this morning!!:thumbup:
> Need 2 stop spending money!!:blink:


 
very nice van


----------



## Kiwiman

Looks good, The more "YOU" spend the less "SHE" gets....good on ya! :thumbsup: 
Recently on an out of town job I threw a mattress in the back of the van and slept with my work tools....true dedication


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> Looks good, The more "YOU" spend the less "SHE" gets....good on ya! :thumbsup:
> Recently on an out of town job I threw a mattress in the back of the van and slept with my work tools....true dedication


I did a job out of town quite a few years ago when I still owned a Westfalia...best 3 days working ever:thumbsup: Go out to the van at night, cook food on the stove, lay back with a book and some cold beer (back when I still drank the stuff). Camping and making money.....good times


----------



## mudslingr

Don't see any vans like that around here. I like it !:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> I suggest you roof rack with pvc pipe like in this pic :thumbsup:


2 late now!!!


----------



## Mudshark

YOUR THE MAN
VANMAN
:thumbsup:

Nice Van - Now what the hell is it?​


----------



## VANMAN

Mudshark said:


> YOUR THE MAN
> VANMAN
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice Van - Now what the hell is it?​


Its a vauxhall vivaro sportive lwb!
115 bhp and away 2 b chipped up 2 150 bhp!:thumbup:
Should go like stink after that is done!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Looks good Vanman. So what ha sit got under the hood? Turbo deisel? I hope you still have the Nissan.


----------



## moore

Those straps will take a little getting use to..But they fit tight . 

I really needed these stilts!!!! :yes:


----------



## gordie

They look nice moore are they lighter than the dura 3's

I'm getting pretty good on mine now just don't use them for much,, but the other day i walked into the tapers unit to say hi.

I walked past his mixing station and almost fell on my ass stepped on a blob of mud . How bad would that be on stilts bro you guys must have that happen all the time just something i never thought about before.:blink: 

Good buy mang


----------



## RenoRob

I got a pair a few weeks ago. A bit of adjusting and away you go, sweet.


----------



## gordie

RenoRob said:


> I got a pair a few weeks ago. A bit of adjusting and away you go, sweet.



How you been Reno Rob just watched your vid with your dad good job mang.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Looks good Vanman. So what ha sit got under the hood? Turbo deisel? I hope you still have the Nissan.


r
Yae Gaz its turbo diesel!
Saves me payin tax for another year!:thumbup:
Will b looking into buying the v6 nissan next year!:thumbsup:How is urs gettting on?
Thats if all goes 2 plan:yes: And maybe an apprentice so i can stay home more!:blink:


----------



## RenoRob

gordie said:


> How you been Reno Rob just watched your vid with your dad good job mang.:thumbsup:


I'm great thanks. I've been helping a friend of mine, who's a GC, finish off a restaurant reno downtown. Good times. How goes the boarding? Any taping jobs yet?


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> r
> Yae Gaz its turbo diesel!
> Saves me payin tax for another year!:thumbup:
> Will b looking into buying the v6 nissan next year!:thumbsup:How is urs gettting on?
> Thats if all goes 2 plan:yes: And maybe an apprentice so i can stay home more!:blink:


Turbo sure seems like the way to go these days. The v6 is going well so far , it has only got 14,000 kms on the clock. It pulls well, but they still need a bit of a rev if you want to really boogy. An apprentice eh:whistling2: good luck with that. In my experience they are more frustrating than women.


----------



## gordie

RenoRob said:


> I'm great thanks. I've been helping a friend of mine, who's a GC, finish off a restaurant reno downtown. Good times. How goes the boarding? Any taping jobs yet?



not yet finally back at er after this crappy winter got a good chunk of cash for some tools gonna go spend on tuesday


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Turbo sure seems like the way to go these days. The v6 is going well so far , it has only got 14,000 kms on the clock. It pulls well, but they still need a bit of a rev if you want to really boogy. An apprentice eh:whistling2: good luck with that. In my experience they are more frustrating than women.


I have trained a few in my time!!
I always give them a months trial and if i dont like what i c its a no go!!:yes:
And at least i will b the teacher and not some1 that thinks he is good but is crap really!! And the government will pay his wages or most of them!:thumbsup: Need 2 get more hands as its looking like a busy year ahead which is good!


----------



## RenoRob

gordie said:


> not yet finally back at er after this crappy winter got a good chunk of cash for some tools gonna go spend on tuesday


Nice, are you getting a zook?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Looks good, The more "YOU" spend the less "SHE" gets....good on ya!
> Recently on an out of town job I threw a mattress in the back of the van and slept with my work tools....true dedication


PPPffffttt that's nothing:whistling2:

I slept on a 6 story condo project for about six months, they nick named me the watchman:whistling2:

Sucked at fist, [email protected] steel stud guys would run their hammer drills right under the floor I slept on at 5 in the morning:furious:. Then shower time was a big ordeal, it involved heating buckets of water in front of a massive propane heater. Then lugging them up a few flights of stairs and dumping them into a bath tub. As time went on , it got better, a plumber secretly set me up a working shower in one of the Units. A lot of guys were liking my little pad I had built up. they would have lunch there, or a few beers after work. I had a tv, microwave, chairs and table made out of milk crates and drywall, and best of all, girly magazines :thumbup: (pre internet era).

At first I was hiding the fact I was staying there, it was to be temporary, till I got a pay cheque to get a hotel room, since the ex gave me the boot. But when the owners found out, they were keen on it, they were just about ready to hire security for the building, so hence the name watchman.

Doubt you could get away with doing that these days, with all the insurance and safety rules out there now.


----------



## br549

gordie said:


> not yet finally back at er after this crappy winter got a good chunk of cash for some tools gonna go spend on tuesday


Looks like Tuesday is tool day, you're buying yours and mine are showin' up here :thumbup: Will have a few cool pics to post tomorrow


----------



## Kelso

Ya buddy brand new graco ultra max695 premium today works like a charm  next sprayer will def be a mark 5 tho!


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> PPPffffttt that's nothing:whistling2:
> 
> I slept on a 6 story condo project for about six months, they nick named me the watchman:whistling2:
> 
> Sucked at fist, [email protected] steel stud guys would run their hammer drills right under the floor I slept on at 5 in the morning:furious:. Then shower time was a big ordeal, it involved heating buckets of water in front of a massive propane heater. Then lugging them up a few flights of stairs and dumping them into a bath tub. As time went on , it got better, a plumber secretly set me up a working shower in one of the Units. A lot of guys were liking my little pad I had built up. they would have lunch there, or a few beers after work. I had a tv, microwave, chairs and table made out of milk crates and drywall, and best of all, girly magazines :thumbup: (pre internet era).
> 
> At first I was hiding the fact I was staying there, it was to be temporary, till I got a pay cheque to get a hotel room, since the ex gave me the boot. But when the owners found out, they were keen on it, they were just about ready to hire security for the building, so hence the name watchman.
> 
> Doubt you could get away with doing that these days, with all the insurance and safety rules out there now.


Hmmm gives me a new outlook on you. 6 months is a long time. And no internet but you had those girlie magazines and you were the only one in the building ... hmmm


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> PPPffffttt that's nothing:whistling2:
> 
> I slept on a 6 story condo project for about six months, they nick named me the watchman:whistling2:
> 
> Sucked at fist, [email protected] steel stud guys would run their hammer drills right under the floor I slept on at 5 in the morning:furious:. Then shower time was a big ordeal, it involved heating buckets of water in front of a massive propane heater. Then lugging them up a few flights of stairs and dumping them into a bath tub. As time went on , it got better, a plumber secretly set me up a working shower in one of the Units. A lot of guys were liking my little pad I had built up. they would have lunch there, or a few beers after work. I had a tv, microwave, chairs and table made out of milk crates and drywall, and best of all, girly magazines :thumbup: (pre internet era).
> 
> At first I was hiding the fact I was staying there, it was to be temporary, till I got a pay cheque to get a hotel room, since the ex gave me the boot. But when the owners found out, they were keen on it, they were just about ready to hire security for the building, so hence the name watchman.
> 
> Doubt you could get away with doing that these days, with all the insurance and safety rules out there now.


Thats brilliant :thumbup: I bet all your visitors were jealous too.


----------



## br549

Goodies showed up today. The Blueline case is awesome. It has egg foam in it but when that gets beat up I already have plans for it :whistling2: I didn't know it had velcro straps to hold poles and the zook in place, that was a nice surprise. They're pretty heavy duty, seems like they'll hold up well.



Finally got a zook! 



Some other goodies. 2 1/2" angle head for taping, a corner roller & 3-5 foot pole. Got a 12 pack of the Trim-Tex sponges. Bucket trowel, coving knife, some Never Miss just for touchups (I know a guy in my area who has to touchup his work sometimes, I bought it for him... :lol. I think my mind is made up on the DeWalt tough cases for hauling my other tools, I looked at the Festools but they're just barely too small. I picked up the spray adhesive to line the DeWalt cases with either foam or a thin rubber when I get them. I had no idea a 500' roll of Fibafuse was THIS BIG. It's like a frisbee!


----------



## Newagestucco

br549 said:


> Goodies showed up today. The Blueline case is awesome. It has egg foam in it but when that gets beat up I already have plans for it :whistling2: I didn't know it had velcro straps to hold poles and the zook in place, that was a nice surprise. They're pretty heavy duty, seems like they'll hold up well.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a zook!
> 
> 
> 
> Some other goodies. 2 1/2" angle head for taping, a corner roller & 3-5 foot pole. Got a 12 pack of the Trim-Tex sponges. Bucket trowel, coving knife, some Never Miss just for touchups (I know a guy in my area who has to touchup his work sometimes, I bought it for him... :lol. I think my mind is made up on the DeWalt tough cases for hauling my other tools, I looked at the Festools but they're just barely too small. I picked up the spray adhesive to line the DeWalt cases with either foam or a thin rubber when I get them. I had no idea a 500' roll of Fibafuse was THIS BIG. It's like a frisbee!


 nice zook 

same one that I purchase last year very good tool very reliable
already ran 300 thousand square ft with it only change cutting blades


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Do they make drywall tools that don't rust. Just bought a new 6 inch knife and it rusted on me. The piece of junk's a floor scraper now.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do they make drywall tools that don't rust. Just bought a new 6 inch knife and it rusted on me. The piece of junk's a floor scraper now.


 Easy fix.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do they make drywall tools that don't rust. Just bought a new 6 inch knife and it rusted on me. The piece of junk's a floor scraper now.


Yup, it's called Stainless Steel....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup, it's called Stainless Steel....


Why aren't they all stainless steel. I don't mind paying more for it. It's a wallboard knife.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Why aren't they all stainless steel. I don't mind paying more for it. It's a wallboard knife.


No idea bro.
I use Kraft blades.
http://www.walltools.com/kraft-6-flex-all-ss-joint-knife.html


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> No idea bro.
> I use Kraft blades.
> http://www.walltools.com/kraft-6-flex-all-ss-joint-knife.html


Some like the feel of blue steel, Carbon steel, Or stainless steel, Apparently they all have a different feel, I use stainless as i live by the sea and others rust, But the spring to the blue steel blades do feel nice.


----------



## Tim0282

I like the Marshalltown blue steel 6 inch. Good knife. Clean it good and spray it with WD 40 every once in a while. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## br549

All of my knives under 12" are Hyde Pro Stainless now, they're the best knives I've used. They even make a 10" in the style of the smaller knives, non-extruded, which I don't really like much anymore. Anything above the 10" is a trowel. I've always used Hyde, but only recently have checked out their knives outside of the plain plastic handled ones. Check this out for your replacement 6"


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do they make drywall tools that don't rust. Just bought a new 6 inch knife and it rusted on me. The piece of junk's a floor scraper now.


It just got rusty, it's not like you bent a corner or something. Clean it off, and when you're done next time, wipe it dry on your pants.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> It just got rusty, it's not like you bent a corner or something. Clean it off, and when you're done next time, wipe it dry on your pants.


I dont want to get my pants dirty. Im likening the looks of the stainless steel 6" hyde.


----------



## moore

I don't care for any stainless blade.. They all seem weak [flimsey]
Blue steel will keep an edge longer:yes:


----------



## harvv

moore said:


> I don't care for any stainless blade.. They all seem weak [flimsey]
> Blue steel will keep an edge longer:yes:


Do you clean yours and wd40 or anything like that moore? Or do you just sand them when they rust up?


----------



## moore

harvv said:


> Do you clean yours and wd40 or anything like that moore? Or do you just sand them when they rust up?


 At the end of the day I clean my knives... Theres no need for oils..
but ..my knives don't sit around long enough to rust either..


----------



## harvv

Hahah...love that pic of all those cut down knives....you look like a drywall surgeon over there


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I don't care for any stainless blade.. They all seem weak [flimsey]
> Blue steel will keep an edge longer:yes:


I'm trying to figure out how this is true. Usually, stainless is harder, and more brittle. Technically speaking, stainless should hold an edge longer, and not be as flexible. Maybe they're making the stainless knives thinner? Or maybe they're using some different type of alloy to achieve "stainless-ness"? Aw jeez....now we're getting into science again.....this time it's metallurgy:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

SlimPickins said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this is true. Usually, stainless is harder, and more brittle. Technically speaking, stainless should hold an edge longer, and not be as flexible. Maybe they're making the stainless knives thinner? Or maybe they're using some different type of alloy to achieve "stainless-ness"? Aw jeez....now we're getting into science again.....this time it's metallurgy:whistling2:


Next question is, What is stainless steel, I thought a magnet couldnt stick to stainless?? Try one on your knifes and pans, Magnets stick......so its not full stainless :yes:


----------



## RenoRob

cazna said:


> Next question is, What is stainless steel, I thought a magnet couldnt stick to stainless?? Try one on your knifes and pans, Magnets stick......so its not full stainless :yes:


I think it has something to do with the quantity of the alloys in the steel. There are many different grades of SS, not sure all are non-magnetic. Might be a sign of a cheaper grade ??


----------



## Square Foot

SlimPickins said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this is true. Usually, stainless is harder, and more brittle. Technically speaking, stainless should hold an edge longer, and not be as flexible. Maybe they're making the stainless knives thinner? Or maybe they're using some different type of alloy to achieve "stainless-ness"? Aw jeez....now we're getting into science again.....this time it's metallurgy:whistling2:


Typically, no...high carbon and or tool steel is usually harder. Check out Rockwell hardness charts for various steel types.

Type, content and process used makes a difference. While there is very good and expensive stainless steel out there like Vg-1, Vg-10, 3G, Sv30 and such, these steel types are generally used for other applications.


----------



## tomg

Go nuts on here: http://www.azom.com/materials.aspx

Some stainless grades:
http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=965

http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=863

http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=972

and some carbon steels: 

http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=6116

Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_steel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel
Ferritic and martensitic stainless steels are magnetic. Austenitic stainless steels are non-magnetic.

Blah blah blah ...


----------



## Mudslinger

cazna said:


> Some like the feel of blue steel, Carbon steel, Or stainless steel, Apparently they all have a different feel, I use stainless as i live by the sea and others rust, But the spring to the blue steel blades do feel nice.


I couldn't believe how bad all my hand tools rusted up when I worked on a resort in Hawaii for 3 months. When I left I just emptied my bag into the dumpster. At home I like blue steel, anywhere near salt water 100% stainless.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this is true. Usually, stainless is harder, and more brittle. Technically speaking, stainless should hold an edge longer, and not be as flexible. Maybe they're making the stainless knives thinner? Or maybe they're using some different type of alloy to achieve "stainless-ness"? Aw jeez....now we're getting into science again.....this time it's metallurgy:whistling2:


 SS broad knifes seem to bow up on me...To quickly! I can get a longer life out of a B/S knife even after it's been filed down many times ...Taking a file to a SS knife Is a pita..... Hey!!! Each to his own..:thumbsup: I just [bottom line] like ...LOVE ..the feel of the blue steel knives.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> At the end of the day I clean my knives... Theres no need for oils..
> but ..my knives don't sit around long enough to rust either..


 :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> At the end of the day I clean my knives... Theres no need for oils..
> but ..my knives don't sit around long enough to rust either..


:thumbup:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> :thumbup:


 That's my wipe down knife. Works really well on paper face bead and no- coat.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

I got my new hook knife from Pinewood Forge today....what a beauty!

This is just a picture from their online catalog, mine actually has a white oak burl handle. I promptly took it outside and hollowed out a small ladling spoon that I made a few weeks ago when I placed the order. This thing cuts dry Rocky Mountain Maple (hard as hell) like butter. I can't wait to try it out on some green wood......I haven't had this much fun in a while (wow....when I say that, it makes me feel pretty damn lame). 

Gawd I love sharp sh!t.


----------



## icerock drywall

yes... 8 '' fat boy


----------



## gordie

So im posting this for my wife recently she has started a cleaning gig for 3 of the contractors i work for.

She scrapes the floors cuts the plastic back for the baseboard vacs the edges and kleans out the plugs from all the mud. shes been shocked from live ones already haha.

her back was killing her from scraping floors it looks easy but doing three units per day has beeen getting to her.I took a look at the scraper i grabed off a site for her and asked if she was using it. 

her answer was" no that scraper is a piece of crap". she had a little landscaping scraper and i laughed and said lets go to shoemaker our drywall supplier.She bought a shiny new advance floor scraper.does the work for her she said and is very happy with advance's nice straight edge.

sometimes lately she beets my pay at the end of a week and she doubles her old job very proud i am.:thumbup:


----------



## plugger

So i bit the bullet and taking the chance of going out on my own! 
40% at Proplaster.com.au was a big incentive to go for it, otherwise id still be some smuck making someone else money!

And since it was going to be a decent outlay on tools why not go the whole hog and get everything? So thats what ive done.. 

Literally felt like a little kid at christmas when it all came! Didnt know which box to open first!


----------



## gazman

Well Plugger you sure did bite the bullet, that must have cost you a small fortune. I cant see a box filler in the pic so you will need one of those. And unless you fill the zooka 2Buck style you will need a goose neck. They are great tools but come with a learning curve. So my best advise is have a look through the forum, you will find some real gems on here. And dont be afraid to ask questions and put up pics or videos if you are having problems. Most blokes on here are very willing to help and have many years of experience. Take it from someone that is fairly new to the tools.
Cheers Gaz.


----------



## plugger

It did cost a small fortune mate, but when the chance presented itself i just went for it! if i just ploded along with box's and hand tools it would be a long time waiting to russle up the coin to get this stuff! So why not now when its all 40% off then let it pay me back with time saved! Also the box filler and gooseneck although not in the picture, did come with my delivery, so dont stress buddy!
Ive watched 2bucks zook clips pretty much on repeat for hours since i placed the order last week and have read thou every thread with the zook involved id say! 

And as none of this came in a case, shes sat right in the passenger seat! Couldnt have it rolling round the back of the ute! **Hi Columbia Tools! Just spent over 5k on this set up and not even a case to fit em?!** Thats how Brian gets all his hand outs ive noticed eh lol?


----------



## br549

That's a nice box of goodies there plugger! Columbia won't let you down. Good luck running your own show! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Tools, What tools?? Thats only half of it, Mudheads, Cp tubes, Flushers, Outside corner rollers, Hoppers, Mudrunner, Wipedown knife, Pans, hawks, trowels, knifes, is what you need now..........lol, You could get by without but why die wondering:thumbup:


----------



## plugger

i dont need a second invitation to buy new tools cazna, just that leather thing that sits in my back pocket is always empty! A trailer is up next for me, need something to lug all this about now, my ute is chock a block just with my hand tools as it is!


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> i dont need a second invitation to buy new tools cazna, just that leather thing that sits in my back pocket is always empty! A trailer is up next for me, need something to lug all this about now, my ute is chock a block just with my hand tools as it is!


Here you go
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


----------



## harvv

cazna said:


> Here you go
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


:laughing: Youre gonna have him broke and on the streets with all that extra tool and trailer talk!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

plugger said:


> **Hi Columbia Tools! Just spent over 5k on this set up and not even a case to fit em?!** Thats how Brian gets all his hand outs ive noticed eh lol?


I haven't gotten any hand outs on this site.
Almost everything I've received I've done work for, or am currently doing work for. This includes, promotional videos, field testing & product testing as well as helping others, either through this forum or through my facebook, website or YouTube.
This is all to drive business towards tool manufacturers as well as our industry in general. Because this is a dying art form!
And I do believe that those of us who are on this site are the best of the best because we take time out of our already busy lives to learn more, to teach others and to better ourselves.

Here's what my business e-mail account looks like. This is YouTube activity only.








Facebook notifications get sent to my personal e-mail address.
You don't even want to see what that looks like. 

Here's an e-mail that came in yesterday through my site.








I'll probably just re-direct this guy to DWT because he has so many questions and wants to learn so much. It would be more benficial to him and would better suit his needs than by simply answering his questions and sending him on his way.

Want to know what's involved in filming a video?
First I have to find a suitable jobsite which will allow me to film whatever tool it is I'm working with. So scheduling is a huge issue. For example, I haven't had any houses to drywall for the last 2 months because we have so much taping & painting, this is making it extremely difficult for me to finish my RebateMate video! I only need a few scenes left to film before I can edit & release it.
Job sites have to look presentable and be clean for filming. My time frame for the job has to permit me time to film, which in most cases don't. Which often times results in working late nights and weekends to catch up my work because we had to film a video.







Then there's music. All the audio I use I've either had to work in collaboration with independant artists to create original songs which aren't copyrighted, or I've had to purchase and acquire digital licensing for each individual track as to not infringe on any copyright laws. This way, manufacturers and dealers can also make use of the videos I create. Such as Trim-Tex or Delko tools or Walltools.








I've even given allot of free stuff away on this site!
I've mailed out, stilts, rolls of FibaFuse, guitars, beads, nail spotters, handles, t-shirts, measuring tapes and the list goes on.
Doing these things in no way benefits me!
It actually costs me money, allot of money. Out of my pocket.

So no, I wouldn't say I've gotten handouts. No more than everyone else on this site gets. Maybe a t-shirt and a few stickers.

Everything I've received up until now I've had to work for or am currently doing work for so that I can help give back to this drywall community.

Now if you excuse me, in the time it took me to write this I have 4 new Youtube comments to go reply too :whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall

You got free stickers you lucky bugger :jester:


----------



## Tim0282

You're a good man, Brian!! Some pick on you, but you are appreciated!


----------



## mld

Brian, your hard work and professionalism is commendable. As are the quality of your videos. This coming from a guy who can't even figure out how to post pictures off my smart phone to a thread!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Don't get me wrong! I wasn't looking for praise or anything!!
I'm just saying, If I wanted handouts I'd be a bum on the streets.


----------



## Tim0282

I knew you weren't looking for praise, but you deserve it! It is not easy to make a good video. Takes time. And I know how precious time is when the contractor is breathing down your neck. Tough to jockey the time in finishing the work and making a video with all the prep on the job and then go home and edit for hours to make it all flow. You a great job! Now get to work!


----------



## plugger

Didnt mean to cause offence Brian, just abit of tounge and cheek comment for a laugh!

And your videos dont go in vain, i know theve helped me already mate!


----------



## gordie

I don't know how you do it brian i figured those vids must have alot of bugs you'd have to work out there just done so we'll and i've commented on your face book a couple of time and you always seem to answer let's just say above and beyond bro your a good guy:thumbup::yes:


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> I don't know how you do it brian i figured those vids must have alot of bugs you'd have to work out there just done so we'll and i've commented on your face book a couple of time and you always seem to answer let's just say above and beyond bro your a good guy:thumbup::yes:


 My crappy vids are of poor quality ,,But I've never uploaded a vid that PT Did not respond too with kind words..:yes: 

Brian Is A kool guy!!:rockon:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't get me wrong! I wasn't looking for praise or anything!!


Yeah, I know. But you're still deserving of a bit of this.....:notworthy: :clap:


----------



## fr8train

PrecisionTaping said:


> I haven't gotten any hand outs on this site.
> Almost everything I've received I've done work for, or am currently doing work for. This includes, promotional videos, field testing & product testing as well as helping others, either through this forum or through my facebook, website or YouTube.
> This is all to drive business towards tool manufacturers as well as our industry in general. Because this is a dying art form!
> And I do believe that those of us who are on this site are the best of the best because we take time out of our already busy lives to learn more, to teach others and to better ourselves.
> 
> Here's what my business e-mail account looks like. This is YouTube activity only.
> 
> Facebook notifications get sent to my personal e-mail address.
> You don't even want to see what that looks like. http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html
> 
> Here's an e-mail that came in yesterday through my site.
> 
> I'll probably just re-direct this guy to DWT because he has so many questions and wants to learn so much. It would be more benficial to him and would better suit his needs than by simply answering his questions and sending him on his way.
> 
> Want to know what's involved in filming a video?
> First I have to find a suitable jobsite which will allow me to film whatever tool it is I'm working with. So scheduling is a huge issue. For example, I haven't had any houses to drywall for the last 2 months because we have so much taping & painting, this is making it extremely difficult for me to finish my RebateMate video! I only need a few scenes left to film before I can edit & release it.
> Job sites have to look presentable and be clean for filming. My time frame for the job has to permit me time to film, which in most cases don't. Which often times results in working late nights and weekends to catch up my work because we had to film a video.
> 
> Then there's music. All the audio I use I've either had to work in collaboration with independant artists to create original songs which aren't copyrighted, or I've had to purchase and acquire digital licensing for each individual track as to not infringe on any copyright laws. This way, manufacturers and dealers can also make use of the videos I create. Such as Trim-Tex or Delko tools or Walltools.
> 
> I've even given allot of free stuff away on this site!
> I've mailed out, stilts, rolls of FibaFuse, guitars, beads, nail spotters, handles, t-shirts, measuring tapes and the list goes on.
> Doing these things in no way benefits me!
> It actually costs me money, allot of money. Out of my pocket.
> 
> So no, I wouldn't say I've gotten handouts. No more than everyone else on this site gets. Maybe a t-shirt and a few stickers.
> 
> Everything I've received up until now I've had to work for or am currently doing work for so that I can help give back to this drywall community.
> 
> Now if you excuse me, in the time it took me to write this I have 4 new Youtube comments to go reply too :whistling2:


So the long and short of it is.... You haven't received "handouts", you've received compensation in goodies!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

plugger said:


> Didnt mean to cause offence Brian, just abit of tounge and cheek comment for a laugh!
> 
> And your videos dont go in vain, i know theve helped me already mate!


No offence taken Dale!
Just explaining that I'm not on this site to get free stuff.



fr8train said:


> So the long and short of it is.... You haven't received "handouts", you've received compensation in goodies!


Pretty much! I get tools and or promo items which I can use myself and help try and give back to the drywall community.


----------



## mld

New tools. Got the new blue line cp tube to replace my much abused bte tube. This thing is huge! Also got the shark for filling boxes on small jobs, and had to try a homax after all the hype, and don't get excited Moore, I'm not switching to hand taping angles, those rollers are for applying off angles.


----------



## saskataper

So I caught my wife in a good mood yesterday and she let me buy this. I know it's over kill but my experience with festool so far has been so good I figured it was a good investment so long as I keep selling people on the trim tex crown and wainscoting. The last job I did I borrowed my brother in laws 12" Bosch and that thing was a tank, over 80lbs i believe, this is only 47lbs. Plus it's supposed to have kick ass dust collection. I've got 30 days to try it so if it doesn't kick ass it'll go back, but from what I hear that wont be an issue.


----------



## Tim0282

That is one nice saw!! (a little jealous over here) Enjoy!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Scott that is a beauty ..... I have to pick up a new table saw and mitre saw but looking at dewalt .... Mines for framing and flooring


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just explaining that I'm not on this site to get free stuff.


Got any "T" shirts you don't want then, you can send them to me:whistling2:

Don't believe Gazman if he says he wants some, he's lying :yes:


----------



## Mudshark

sakataper if you are buying Festool you must be making too much money. :blink:


----------



## gazman

mld said:


> New tools. Got the new blue line cp tube to replace my much abused bte tube. This thing is huge! Also got the shark for filling boxes on small jobs, and had to try a homax after all the hype, and don't get excited Moore, I'm not switching to hand taping angles, those rollers are for applying off angles.
> 
> View attachment 7365



Not knocking the Mud Shark, but as a bit of insurance wrap some duct tape around it. They can split on the weld line if you are a bit heavy handed.:yes:


----------



## gazman

Mudshark said:


> sakataper if you are buying Festool you must be making too much money. :blink:


 I was not aware that that was possible.


----------



## mld

gazman said:


> Not knocking the Mud Shark, but as a bit of insurance wrap some duct tape around it. They can split on the weld line if you are a bit heavy handed.:yes:


:boxing::wallbash::hammer: They need to make thus stuff tougher!

Experience speaking Gazman?


----------



## gazman

mld said:


> Experience speaking Gazman?


Yes.
I remember speaking with Tom G about it and he said that they made the proto-type from alumlnlum but they were too heavy. A bit of tape works, without the weight factor.


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> So I caught my wife in a good mood yesterday and she let me buy this. I know it's over kill but my experience with festool so far has been so good I figured it was a good investment so long as I keep selling people on the trim tex crown and wainscoting. The last job I did I borrowed my brother in laws 12" Bosch and that thing was a tank, over 80lbs i believe, this is only 47lbs. Plus it's supposed to have kick ass dust collection. I've got 30 days to try it so if it doesn't kick ass it'll go back, but from what I hear that wont be an issue.


Totally jealous. You won't be returning that saw for any reason other than you realized you shouldn't have spent the money. Have fun with that beauty!


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Want to know what's involved in filming a video?
> First I have to find a suitable jobsite which will allow me to film whatever tool it is I'm working with. So scheduling is a huge issue. For example, I haven't had any houses to drywall for the last 2 months because we have so much taping & painting, this is making it extremely difficult for me to finish my RebateMate video! I only need a few scenes left to film before I can edit & release it.
> Job sites have to look presentable and be clean for filming. My time frame for the job has to permit me time to film, which in most cases don't. Which often times results in working late nights and weekends to catch up my work because we had to film a video.


In case you haven't been keeping up on 'the latest', something I got the other day in my gizmag email subscription. See also related articles down at the bottom:

http://www.gizmag.com/movi-m10-gyro...aign=71d703e622-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> In case you haven't been keeping up on 'the latest', something I got the other day in my gizmag email subscription. See also related articles down at the bottom:
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/movi-m10-gyro...aign=71d703e622-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email


Thanks bro!
Unfortunately I've pretty well blown my movie making budget way out of the water for at least the next year or two.
I should make a video that show's all the equipment I have. I think you guys would be really surprised by the gear I have.

What I'm currently using for a stabilization mount is called a smooth shooter vest with a glidecam unit. It looks like this.













http://www.glidecam.com/product-smooth-shooter.php

It allows you to get unbelievably smooth panning shots even while running. Take a look at this guy for example. I love this dude's work.
http://youtu.be/36CLFOyaml0?t=1m59s

Here's the actual finished product. You can see how smooth his shots are. Amazing videography!
http://youtu.be/aAhPaiajwDY

I also I have a giant motorized camera job that we're trying to use more and more. That thing wasn't cheap either.

Not to mention my 3 camera's, countless tri-pods, shoulder mount, chest mount, multiple lenses, microphones.

It's quite an extensive amount of equipment.
So I'm actually way over budget as it is.

But thanks for looking out though! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I use my phone. And it shows :whistling2:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks bro!
> Unfortunately I've pretty well blown my movie making budget way out of the water for at least the next year or two.
> I should make a video that show's all the equipment I have. I think you guys would be really surprised by the gear I have.
> 
> What I'm currently using for a stabilization mount is called a smooth shooter vest with a glidecam unit. It looks like this.
> View attachment 7396
> View attachment 7395
> 
> http://www.glidecam.com/product-smooth-shooter.php
> 
> It allows you to get unbelievably smooth panning shots even while running. Take a look at this guy for example. I love this dude's work.
> http://youtu.be/36CLFOyaml0?t=1m59s
> 
> Here's the actual finished product. You can see how smooth his shots are. Amazing videography!
> http://youtu.be/aAhPaiajwDY
> 
> I also I have a giant motorized camera job that we're trying to use more and more. That thing wasn't cheap either.
> 
> Not to mention my 3 camera's, countless tri-pods, shoulder mount, chest mount, multiple lenses, microphones.
> 
> It's quite an extensive amount of equipment.
> So I'm actually way over budget as it is.
> 
> But thanks for looking out though! :thumbsup:


Sheep,,,,, sheep,,,,, film some sheep:thumbup:

Gee, and someone said saskataper made too much money because he bought a chop saw from festool:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mld said:


> New tools. Got the new blue line cp tube to replace my much abused bte tube. This thing is huge! Also got the shark for filling boxes on small jobs, and had to try a homax after all the hype, and don't get excited Moore, I'm not switching to hand taping angles, those rollers are for applying off angles.


Your going to love that tube over your BTE one:thumbup:,,,,,,, BUT

Take the low profile screws from your BTE tube, and replace them on your new tube. If you catch those high profile set screws on a door jam or something, it will easily crack the plastic nose cone.

Trust me, even though Tomg says I'm full of chit:whistling2:


----------



## mld

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to love that tube over your BTE one:thumbup:,,,,,,, BUT
> 
> Take the low profile screws from your BTE tube, and replace them on your new tube. If you catch those high profile set screws on a door jam or something, it will easily crack the plastic nose cone.
> 
> Trust me, even though Tomg says I'm full of chit:whistling2:


Already used it. All I can say is wow!Thanks for the screw tip.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to love that tube over your BTE one:thumbup:,,,,,,, BUT
> 
> Take the low profile screws from your BTE tube, and replace them on your new tube. If you catch those high profile set screws on a door jam or something, it will easily crack the plastic nose cone.
> 
> Trust me, even though Tomg says I'm full of chit:whistling2:



I like duct tape. :yes: It doesn't catch on any thing, and also acts as a seal over the screw holes.


----------



## mld

Oops just reread that last post. Should have phrased that a little differently.:thumbup::blink:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Yay I dunno if I went backwards but picked up a super taper for $65 figure easy to pack around and good for the smaller jobs and fire taping

Yes I do have a Columbia bazooka and I also have the flat adapter for my CP tube but couldn't pass up the deal. It's pretty much new only used 4 times


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Yay I dunno if I went backwards but picked up a super taper for $65 figure easy to pack around and good for the smaller jobs and fire taping
> 
> Yes I do have a Columbia bazooka and I also have the flat adapter for my CP tube but couldn't pass up the deal. It's pretty much new only used 4 times


I'm glad you chose not to post a picture of the super taper:yes:

I don't think anyone would of got too excited to see it:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm glad you chose not to post a picture of the super taper:yes:
> 
> I don't think anyone would of got too excited to see it:whistling2:


Lol I'm just a tool whore so figured I would pick it up as a back up.... It's not going to get used to often but common $65 you wouldn't buy it


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol I'm just a tool whore so figured I would pick it up as a back up.... It's not going to get used to often but common $65 you wouldn't buy it


:no::no:,,, only if I was going to smash it with a sledge hammer,,,,,,, never, never , again.

Besides, you already have a super taper/slop bucket, just pull tape from your zook into a bucket:yes:


----------



## Toontowntaper

The reason why I got it is easy to take around and perfect for those small Reno jobs ..... I'm doing 3 reno's right now just can't justify using the zook for the size of the Reno


----------



## gazman

Since they are not making them anymore I thought that I had better stock up.


----------



## Pytlik

gazman said:


> Since they are not making them anymore I thought that I had better stock up.



NO more Hyde ???? :blink:


----------



## gazman

Pytlik said:


> NO more Hyde ???? :blink:


No more maxx grips.


----------



## tomg

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to love that tube over your BTE one:thumbup:,,,,,,, BUT
> 
> Take the low profile screws from your BTE tube, and replace them on your new tube. If you catch those high profile set screws on a door jam or something, it will easily crack the plastic nose cone.
> 
> Trust me, even though Tomg says I'm full of chit:whistling2:


If you want to replace the thumb screws with a lower profile screw I would suggest:
8-32 x 3/8 Hex Button Head Socket Cap Screws, 18-8 SS

Like this: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Socket-Head-Cap-Screw-2WB72?Pid=search

or maybe a slotted pan head so you can use a flat tip screw driver:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Machine-Screw-1ZU84?Pid=search


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Since they are not making them anymore I thought that I had better stock up.


 Why no 5'' Gaz?:blink: You don't use em?


----------



## gazman

No I dont use one. I bought one thirty years ago and still have it. It ended up on BBQ duty.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> No I dont use one. I bought one thirty years ago and still have it. It ended up on BBQ duty.


 AHHRIGHT!!! HEARD DAT!!!:yes:


----------



## plugger

gazman said:


> No I dont use one. I bought one thirty years ago and still have it. It ended up on BBQ duty.


Tsk tsk tsk ..


----------



## jswain

BBQ duty, I'm hearing you too... How about these knives - they are our most popular with contractors but wow do they make the best BBQ scrapers!


gazman said:


> No I dont use one. I bought one thirty years ago and still have it. It ended up on BBQ duty.


----------



## gazman

Ordered Friday delivered Wednesday. Top job All-Wall.


----------



## mld

Thats not fair! Open'er up!


----------



## gazman

mld said:


> Thats not fair! Open'er up!


Done.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

They gave you a "T" shirt


----------



## plugger

Get back to work Gaz. Not even 2 o'clock yet!


----------



## gazman

Day off. Next two are getting loaded in the morning.


----------



## Mudshark

Whats the small packages in the photo gaz? Router bits?


----------



## gazman

Mudshark said:


> Whats the small packages in the photo gaz? Router bits?



Yes Roto Zip bits. The black ones are for drywall, and the white one is for cement board. I have never tried the cement board one before, so that should be interesting.


----------



## mld

I guess drywallers, oops gibstoppers, go barefoot downunder.:jester:


----------



## gazman

mld said:


> I guess drywallers, oops gibstoppers, go barefoot downunder.:jester:


Gibstoppers is a NZ term, We are mostly called plasterers or Gyprockers. :jester:

Barefoot rules :thumbsup:.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Done.


Ahhh! is that replacement pads for the spear corner sander I can see? I bought spare pads for mine but I'm still on the original set, done a lot of houses with them too :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Yes you are right Kiwiman. I got a spare set when I bought the sander and like yourself I havnt used them yet. But as I was placing an order I decided to make the postage count. It is frustrating to have to purchase overseas but the wholesaler in OZ wants too much for the Joest discs, over $10.00 each. And I cant find the Roto Zip tips in OZ at all.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Yes you are right Kiwiman. I got a spare set when I bought the sander and like yourself I havnt used them yet. But as I was placing an order I decided to make the postage count. It is frustrating to have to purchase overseas but the wholesaler in OZ wants too much for the Joest discs, over $10.00 each. And I cant find the Roto Zip tips in OZ at all.


over $10 each  I think it's time to change your supplier


----------



## mld

gazman said:


> Gibstoppers is a NZ term, We are mostly called plasterers or Gyprockers. :jester:
> 
> Barefoot rules :thumbsup:.


Oops my bad, eh!?


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Gibstoppers is a NZ term, We are mostly called plasterers or Gyprockers. :jester:
> 
> Barefoot rules :thumbsup:.


"Gyprockers". That sounds like one of those Bikie clubs you have over there, gaz.


----------



## gazman

Never thought of that before. Thinking about it you must mean this.

http://gypsyjokers.com.au/


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Never thought of that before. Thinking about it you must mean this.
> 
> http://gypsyjokers.com.au/


That's the one that brought it to mind.


----------



## icerock drywall

jswain said:


> BBQ duty, I'm hearing you too... How about these knives - they are our most popular with contractors but wow do they make the best BBQ scrapers!


I like cutting them up


----------



## VANMAN

I bought this 2 clean my boxes and gun when out on site!
Should b good for the job as it puts out up to 40 psi which should beat cleaning the gun with an old paint brush!!:thumbup:
No power needed just pump it up and good 2 go!!:thumbsup:
And at £20 its not going 2 break the bank! (I hope)


----------



## saskataper

I wish the suppliers would hide there tools so I wouldn't have to buy them. Went in to buy a few sticks of L-bead yesterday and saw the closet monster on the wall. I'm pretty sure there was a big neon sign above flashing buy me buy me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kiwiman

saskataper said:


> I wish the suppliers would hide there tools so I wouldn't have to buy them. Went in to buy a few sticks of L-bead yesterday and saw the closet monster on the wall. I'm pretty sure there was a big neon sign above flashing buy me buy me, but I could be wrong.


I have times when I can actually hear the tool saying....Buy me!!!! your family will die if you don't buy me.....so I buy them to keep my family safe :whistling2:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> The best thing about that sheetrock roller is the handle, Its great, Has a nice feel to it, I use mine with the flex edge, Paintrollers etc, And the corner roller......well.....use it a few times, Sucked, Sold it and got some money back, I had a white roller too and that also sucked, Theres only one corner roller that works and thats tapepros, Be interesting to see how you like moore.
> 
> Hang on, That plastic screw fitting on the sheetrock is handie as well.......For when you get a tapepro, Take that fitting off and put it on the tapepro so you can fit it to the green pole.


 You were right Cazna.. That roller sucks on paper face metal.
BUT,,,It worked really well for me on the no-coat 90 sticks..:yes:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> You were right Cazna.. That roller sucks on paper face metal.
> BUT,,,It worked really well for me on the no-coat 90 sticks..:yes:


 
Thats good moore, At least you found a use for it. I dont have no coat sticks so sold the roller one...............Isnt that a sweet green handle, I like it, Good with a flex edge.


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> I wish the suppliers would hide there tools so I wouldn't have to buy them. Went in to buy a few sticks of L-bead yesterday and saw the closet monster on the wall. I'm pretty sure there was a big neon sign above flashing buy me buy me, but I could be wrong.


 Who makes that handle Sask? Columbia?


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Thats good moore, At least you found a use for it. I dont have no coat sticks so sold the roller one...............Isnt that a sweet green handle, I like it, Good with a flex edge.


 First time for me using the no-coat sticks ...I like em.. They have to be placed on just so...the roller helped with this ..plus there's no need to block in the seams and top angles before applying the sticks like with pf metal.


----------



## saskataper

Yup Columbia, you use the DW master right? How's it work?


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> First time for me using the no-coat sticks ...I like em.. They have to be placed on just so...the roller helped with this ..plus there's no need to block in the seams and top angles before applying the sticks like with pf metal.


No coat stick is my favorite best for boxing 8-10 or 10-12 its such a perfect finish


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> Yup Columbia, you use the DW master right? How's it work?


 It's all I use on wall seams. I like it ,but that damn little ball Is useless imo..I like the simplicity look of that Columbia handle.:yes:


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> No coat stick is my favorite best for boxing 8-10 or 10-12 its such a perfect finish


 I'm sold on It.:thumbsup: Cheaper than pfm too.


----------



## Tim0282

They wack us for a little more than $3 a piece. They are nice bead, though. Have you used the Aqua Bead?


----------



## mld

moore said:


> First time for me using the no-coat sticks ...I like em.. They have to be placed on just so...the roller helped with this ..plus there's no need to block in the seams and top angles before applying the sticks like with pf metal.


Hey Moore if you like the sheetrock roller you would be amazed at how the nocoat roller works. Took me four years to finally spend the dough on it, but it makes the nocoat sticks go on flawlessly.:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> I'm sold on It.:thumbsup: Cheaper than pfm too.


We also take it and flex for outside 45 angles


----------



## mld

sdrdrywall said:


> We also take it and flex for outside 45 angles


Me too, and inside angles..... just fold in on itself and flex the other way.


----------



## Tim0282

Keep folding them out and they work great for inside flat angles, too.
You beat me by a minute.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> They wack us for a little more than $3 a piece. They are nice bead, though. Have you used the Aqua Bead?


 No Tim , not yet. I can get them . But a d/c buddy of mine said he tried them a few times but didn't care for em ..so I've stayed away from them...Do you use them? Do you like em?


----------



## Tim0282

I have used the a few times in the last couple years. They are OK. Fast to put on and no mess. At first I was concerned about them sticking. They stick real good if you don't use too much water and let them sit a few seconds before sticking them on the wall. They are nice beads. But around here they are 3.79 per 8' stick.


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> We also take it and flex for outside 45 angles


 I did that !! :yes: I used a few sticks on the off set bead just flared it out and stuck it on.. My problem is ..I've been so use to metal bead for so long I have to keep telling myself EASY!!! Watch the blades ! Watch the nose! LOL!!


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> I have used the a few times in the last couple years. They are OK. Fast to put on and no mess. At first I was concerned about them sticking. They stick real good if you don't use too much water and let them sit a few seconds before sticking them on the wall. They are nice beads. But around here they are 3.79 per 8' stick.


  OUCH,.


----------



## Tim0282

You have to be a little careful not to over sand them. That outside corner can't take too much sanding.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> You have to be a little careful not to over sand them. That outside corner can't take too much sanding.


 Sanding? Sand what?:whistling2:....:jester:


----------



## Tim0282

You won't have any trouble then.


----------



## plugger

Just stocking up!

Plus a few trim tex blocks.


----------



## Newagestucco

moore said:


> You were right Cazna.. That roller sucks on paper face metal.
> BUT,,,It worked really well for me on the no-coat 90 sticks..:yes:



I'm really liking how you board /hanging drywall without all those screws in the field the job looks so clean to tape

That has to be the next thing for me to learn this year and pass it on to my hangers

Look real nice ic you coat your butts wide just like I use too
But we did switch over to the butt boards recently they due work nice

What due you use some sort of caulking instead of screws 

Nice clean work


----------



## Toontowntaper

Glue the boards on and tack screw where needed to hold the sheet.... When all tacked and set remove screw and now you have no screw pops


----------



## plugger

sorry double post..


----------



## plugger

Spending never ends..!


----------



## keke

plugger said:


> Spending never ends..!


that trailer has to be filled with something


----------



## Toontowntaper

Plugger the radius is a decent sander but I would look into the black widow .... Nice and light and sands better then 360


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Uh-oh!!!*
*Did someone say new video?!*


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Uh-oh!!!*
> *Did someone say new video?!*
> View attachment 7631
> View attachment 7632
> 
> View attachment 7633
> View attachment 7634



OOH YEAH. :yes:


----------



## moore

Newagestucco said:


> I'm really liking how you board /hanging drywall without all those screws in the field the job looks so clean to tape
> 
> That has to be the next thing for me to learn this year and pass it on to my hangers
> 
> Look real nice ic you coat your butts wide just like I use too
> But we did switch over to the butt boards recently they due work nice
> 
> What due you use some sort of caulking instead of screws
> 
> Nice clean work


 1 Tube of glue every 5 boards.. I'll make a walk through vid of the home i'm on now It's of good size with lots of 54s I'll explain as I walk through..The hangers I've been using were use to placing a screw every 8'' ..I had to break them of it.. Myself ,,When I hang a 48 I may put 1 or 2 screws in the field depending on the frame..then pull them out later about the time I start the block coat..I try to let the glue set and dry as long as possible before pulling the screws. 54s need a few more in the field maybe 2 every other stud If that!....The ceiling field screws stay..I don't half the balls to pull those..unless the joist are on 16 oc then I will pull 2 field screws out of every other joist..beat around with the ball of my fist for rattles,,If Ihear a rattle the screw goes back in. 

One sub division I work in has 22 homes..I did 8 of those homes.
The other 14 homes..The d/cs had to come back later to fix screw pops after the h/o moved in. MY 8? I aint been back since sand day. MY method may sound silly ,,but it works for me..


----------



## moore

Sand day tomorrow


----------



## Trim-Tex

Brian, Remember we all need balance in life. All work and no play :blink: no so good. Go outside and ride a dirt bike or trap a moose:whistling2:

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!! :yes:
Joe


----------



## Deezal

Stoked on this, now all I need is a bazooka.


----------



## saskataper

Nice! I love my Columbia angle box.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Trim-Tex said:


> Brian, Remember we all need balance in life. All work and no play :blink: no so good. Go outside and ride a dirt bike or trap a moose
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!
> Joe


Started up my motorbike for the first time this year on Thursday Joe! She purs like a kitten! :thumbsup:

Me and Nick also had the opportunity to build a deck for a client this week, so we took 4 days off from doing drywall which was a nice change of pace! Gave me a chance to break out my power tools! 
And we were also able to work outside in the sun which was awesome! This was the result.







If I want to take a break from something and relax, I just try something new. This week was building a deck.

I've also started running again. Trying to get back into shape.
So every day after work I've been running 2.5km's.
And today I started throwing in biking into the mix. So I run 2.5km's then bike 2.5km's. Back to Back.
As of Monday I'm gonna try to start doing that twice a day. 
2.5km run and 2.5km bike in the morning, and then again in the evening after work. So it would be a total of 5km's running and 5 km's biking every day. So I'll see how that goes.

So trust me, as of my recent change in lifestyle, sitting down and working on a video for a few hours will be a nice break. :yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Nice work, Brian!


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Started up my motorbike for the first time this year on Thursday Joe! She purs like a kitten! :thumbsup:
> 
> Me and Nick also had the opportunity to build a deck for a client this week, so we took 4 days off from doing drywall which was a nice change of pace! Gave me a chance to break out my power tools!
> And we were also able to work outside in the sun which was awesome! This was the result.
> View attachment 7642
> 
> If I want to take a break from something and relax, I just try something new. This week was building a deck.
> 
> I've also started running again. Trying to get back into shape.
> So every day after work I've been running 2.5km's.
> And today I started throwing in biking into the mix. So I run 2.5km's then bike 2.5km's. Back to Back.
> As of Monday I'm gonna try to start doing that twice a day.
> 2.5km run and 2.5km bike in the morning, and then again in the evening after work. So it would be a total of 5km's running and 5 km's biking every day. So I'll see how that goes.
> 
> So trust me, as of my recent change in lifestyle, sitting down and working on a video for a few hours will be a nice break. :yes:


It just took me and another guy two weeks to build a deck (finished on Friday). In our defense though, the materials were all reclaimed....we weren't allowed to use any treated lumber. Joists were 50 year old fir, the deck boards were 2-1/2" x 7-1/2" cedar tongue and groove boards that had to be totally de-nailed and remilled, and we sunk some 4x6 eucalyptus beams into the ground to land the 2-1/2" x 14" fir stringers on. Also, we had to build some benches, which were braced cantilevers with a sh!tpile of millwork. I like working outside too, but this thing seemed to go on forever.

Nice work on yours!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> It just took me and another guy two weeks to build a deck (finished on Friday). In our defense though, the materials were all reclaimed....we weren't allowed to use any treated lumber. Joists were 50 year old fir, the deck boards were 2-1/2" x 7-1/2" cedar tongue and groove boards that had to be totally de-nailed and remilled, and we sunk some 4x6 eucalyptus beams into the ground to land the 2-1/2" x 14" fir stringers on. Also, we had to build some benches, which were braced cantilevers with a sh!tpile of millwork. I like working outside too, but this thing seemed to go on forever.
> 
> Nice work on yours!


That sounds rough bro!
By the end of Day 4 we were getting pretty tired. It's crazy how much of a difference working outside in the sun makes. Day 1 was clowdy and overcast and we somehow both got sunburns! lol!

I'd like to see photo's of your deck Slim! :yes:
Everywhere I drive now I'm noticing decks all over the place! lol.
Funny how that works.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'd like to see photo's of your deck Slim! :yes:


Wow! That's one letter away from sounding pretty bad :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wow! That's one letter away from sounding pretty bad :blink:


Have Slim make a video instead, with Foo fighter music in the background, then Plugger will want to see it too:whistling2:

post #990 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/youtube-music-thread-2168/index50/ 

:whistling2:


----------



## mld

Must be deck season. Here's the load for a deck I'm building for one of my customers.









will post pics on Tuesday.


----------



## Deezal

Anybody ever try columbia a 3 " angle head with wheels? Just grabbing a few more heads for my new angle box and wondering if this would be better that than the one without? Any feedback much appreciated


----------



## Tim0282

I sure like the Columbia and Tape Tech with wheels. They run a bit easier. (in my opinion)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Deezal said:


> Anybody ever try columbia a 3 " angle head with wheels? Just grabbing a few more heads for my new angle box and wondering if this would be better that than the one without? Any feedback much appreciated


I have not tried the Columbia, and I can't remember the one old head I owned. (think it was a TT) But I found the wheels did not kick in unless the angle was under 90 degrees, or what I think you call a acute angle.

So if your angle head has to squeeze or pinch in, then the wheels will engage.

Maybe newer models are different, so I could be wrong. Maybe someone who owns a Columbia head can check for you. To see if they engage all the time, or just when a angle is out of square:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Both of mine are out just far enough to ride all of the time. The glide right along.


----------



## Deezal

Think I'm gonna try the Columbia out, just wanted some feedback because they are alot of money to put out. Thanks Tim!


----------



## keke

Deezal said:


> Think I'm gonna try the Columbia out, just wanted some feedback because they are alot of money to put out. Thanks Tim!


I have TT angle head and the most important part of them is not the wheels but the adjustable spring which makes the job easy.wipe down with 1 spring and toping with 2 :yes:


----------



## Deezal

Do yours have wheels or are you saying that wheels don't matter at all. The spring thing you just mentioned is a foreign concept to me as this is my first purchase of one. I've had my hands on them lots just never had anyone show or mention that to me.


----------



## keke

Deezal said:


> Do yours have wheels or are you saying that wheels don't matter at all. The spring thing you just mentioned is a foreign concept to me as this is my first purchase of one. I've had my hands on them lots just never had anyone show or mention that to me.


Yes, mine has wheels and yes wheels don't matter at all; 99% of the time they get stacked because of the mud and don't spin anymore ( logic no you can't drive a car in the mud )
For the spring thing I attached you few pics so you can understand better


----------



## saskataper

I had a TT with wheels that I only used a couple times till I found a Columbia for cheap and the only thing I liked a out it was it would run beside doors where there wasn't enough board for the skid to run on, made a mess on the floor and usually picked up some crap but it did it. But the wheels were a pita to clean.


----------



## Deezal

Would I have to be takeing spring out of this one? Definately appears to be a double spring bar on the top


----------



## Deezal

Guess I should ask too if that 2.5 would be good for flushing and then one coat with a 3" for my top would be good enough?


----------



## keke

Deezal said:


> View attachment 7653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7651
> 
> 
> Would I have to be takeing spring out of this one? Definately appears to be a double spring bar on the top


yes for flushing I will take 1 out and personally I will wipe down with 3" and finish with 2.5"


----------



## plugger

Hey Tom, any ideas on the configuration getting all my poles in? Everything seems to hit any which way I go..?


----------



## Mountain Man

Deezal said:


> Guess I should ask too if that 2.5 would be good for flushing and then one coat with a 3" for my top would be good enough?


I glaze with a 2 1/2" Columbia and then pump with a 3"" tape tech with wheels and my angles come out sweet!!!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Well I'm at it again buying new tools 
Someone has to stop me lol. 
Next is a table saw I wanted dewalt but had to settle for milwaukee


----------



## tomg

plugger said:


> Hey Tom, any ideas on the configuration getting all my poles in? Everything seems to hit any which way I go..?


Ah - I see your problem. You've got the wrong tools in there :jester:

Some options in this thread: 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/taping-tool-cases-2715/


----------



## Toontowntaper

And even better news I got my Trim Tex 2013 catalogue now to email Donna and get some sample butt boards .... It was like Christmas today getting the catalogue lol


----------



## plugger

tomg said:


> Ah - I see your problem. You've got the wrong tools in there :jester:
> 
> Some options in this thread:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/taping-tool-cases-2715/


looks like im buying another case! fml...:yes:

now have to figure how im laying them in there.. this is gonna be fun!


----------



## SlimPickins

Toontowntaper said:


> Well I'm at it again buying new tools
> Someone has to stop me lol.
> Next is a table saw I wanted dewalt but had to settle for milwaukee


I like that Milwaukee Slider, I have one. It's not perfect, but it's a great saw.


----------



## Toontowntaper

I don't mind it slim but it's a heavy monster to lug around. It does cut nice though and the digital gauge is a nice feature... I would like to see a laser on it though. I missed out on the buy the saw get a stand and radio free, however I did get the stand I will be switching out my wheels for bigger ones those little ones are to small.... Such a big beast and they put on small wheels lol


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> looks like im buying another case! fml...:yes:
> 
> now have to figure how im laying them in there.. this is gonna be fun!


Or you could just get a PVC pipe cut to length with screw cap ends.


----------



## SlimPickins

Toontowntaper said:


> I don't mind it slim but it's a heavy monster to lug around. It does cut nice though and the digital gauge is a nice feature... I would like to see a laser on it though. I missed out on the buy the saw get a stand and radio free, however I did get the stand I will be switching out my wheels for bigger ones those little ones are to small.... Such a big beast and they put on small wheels lol


Yes, it's definitely heavy, and I too have considered bigger wheels. But, they would interfere with the sliding support handle, unless you used a bigger/longer axle. I have some big old golf cart wheels that would be sweet, but they would make the unit have a bigger footprint, and right now, it fits really nice in my truck full of tools when it's this compact.

As for the digital readout, be careful with that guy too. I've found that for it to work just right, the lock knob on the front of the saw has to be somewhere in the middle of loose and tight....too tight and it wont adjust, too loose and it doesn't remain accurate. I've had it read 3-4 whole degrees off. I'm just saying....keep an eye on it when doing real precision work. If I had the money, I'd throw down for a Kapex, but I just plain don't have that kind of scratch to replace a perfectly "fine" chopper. It would be cool to have a little tiny Hitachi though, for those jobs where I'm only cutting small trim. Still, it's a good saw, and there are very few tools that don't have some flaws. I'm not trying to make you question your purchasing decision, just giving you the benefit of my experience........so you don't unnecessarily mess something important up:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Toontowntaper

So far I like it although I still wanted dewalt. Lighter and little more compact..... Also I wouldn't mind getting a vac attachment for the dust.... They should have used a round outlet instead of the box... I have a couple miter saws makita Is decent and I have a dewalt out in Bc with my dad


----------



## 2buckcanuck

plugger said:


> looks like im buying another case! fml...:yes:
> 
> now have to figure how im laying them in there.. this is gonna be fun!


If you do get a new case Plugger, you should take a picture of yourself posing beside it:yes:

Have a look of surprise or shock on your face , pretend some one gave you a surprise gift:whistling2:

Then we can all share in the fun :thumbup:


(be ready with your Photoshop talents kiwiman:whistling2


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Deezal said:


> View attachment 7653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7651
> 
> 
> Would I have to be takeing spring out of this one? Definately appears to be a double spring bar on the top


I wouldn't play around with the springs.

I found those springs you could lift up sorta gimmicky.

That's all I will say about them:whistling2:


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> If you do get a new case Plugger, you should take a picture of yourself posing beside it:yes:
> 
> Have a look of surprise or shock on your face , pretend some one gave you a surprise gift:whistling2:
> 
> Then we can all share in the fun :thumbup:
> 
> 
> (be ready with your Photoshop talents kiwiman:whistling2


maybe a pic of Plugger will turn in to a big surprise for you


----------



## plugger

cazna said:


> Or you could just get a PVC pipe cut to length with screw cap ends.


I know Gaz does this aswell.. But I'm anal about this sorta stuff (no pun fellas) and I want my basics in the one case! I'm gonna find something for my 12" fatty to sit as that's only coming out for a skim 3rd coat if called for. So this is my layout so far.. Been alot of double checking the thread Tom posted saved in my favourites!


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> If you do get a new case Plugger, you should take a picture of yourself posing beside it:yes:
> 
> Have a look of surprise or shock on your face , pretend some one gave you a surprise gift:whistling2:
> 
> Then we can all share in the fun :thumbup:
> 
> (be ready with your Photoshop talents kiwiman:whistling2


Or maybe if another case where to magically arrive. You know like them buy one get one free deals? Even the smaller case to fit the pump and handles? I'm sure I could etch TAPEPRO across my forehead with pictures for everyone!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

keke said:


> maybe a pic of Plugger will turn in to a big surprise for you


Why, is Plugger a PlugHer







:whistling2:


----------



## plugger

keke said:


> maybe a pic of Plugger will turn in to a big surprise for you


Don't know wether that's a good or bad thing Danchenko?

Nice to know thou we are both one and the same pure athletes! Pack a day of sports sticks!


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> Why, is Plugger a PlugHer :whistling2:


Sure you never travelled Aus roughly 26/27 years ago? May have some long lost relatives 

Least I hope that's what Keke was getting at.. Otherwise I'm in trouble here lol..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

plugger said:


> Sure you never travelled Aus roughly 26/27 years ago? May have some long lost relatives
> 
> Least I hope that's what Keke was getting at.. Otherwise I'm in trouble here lol..


Your mother never told you about Her trip to Canada 26/27 years ago, where she met a strong handsome sweet talking Canuck taper.............. Son:blink:

Plugger might be a Aussienuck:blink:


----------



## mld

2buckcanuck said:


> Your mother never told you about Her trip to Canada 26/27 years ago, where she met a strong handsome sweet talking Canuck taper.............. Son:blink:
> 
> Plugger might be a Aussienuck:blink:


What!!!! Plugger has to change his name to 2rooCanAssie!!?

Plugger could never be related to you, 2buck, he uses a gooseneck! Although if he would get rid if it, he would probably be able to fit his tools in his case.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> I know Gaz does this aswell.. But I'm anal about this sorta stuff (no pun fellas) and I want my basics in the one case! I'm gonna find something for my 12" fatty to sit as that's only coming out for a skim 3rd coat if called for. So this is my layout so far.. Been alot of double checking the thread Tom posted saved in my favourites!


I run two boxes i made myself. Actually i guess i run 3 boxes.

One would just be to big and awkward/


----------



## Toontowntaper

Cazna I like how organized you are..... With spring finally here I'm going to make some boxes that will go under my seat in my truck similar to this one. 

That way it's hidden and my tools can come with me where ever I go. 

I also have a lock box in the back of my truck which helps carry tools to. You can never have to many tools lol


----------



## moore

Toontowntaper said:


> Cazna I like how organized you are..... With spring finally here I'm going to make some boxes that will go under my seat in my truck similar to this one.
> 
> That way it's hidden and my tools can come with me where ever I go.
> 
> I also have a lock box in the back of my truck which helps carry tools to. You can never have to many tools lol


 Is that the back seat of your truck Toon?:blink:


----------



## Toontowntaper

No Moore I wish it was that clean lol

I'm going to build a box like that to hold my zook boxes pump and handles .... Possibly attach a lid to the bottom of my seat so I can lock it down


----------



## plugger

No more pre made bulkheads like a sucker with my knife and rasp...


----------



## gazman

All you have to do now Plugger is learn how to use it..:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## keke

...........Learn not only how to use it but also...... how to do a bulkhead


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> No more pre made bulkheads like a sucker with my knife and rasp...





gazman said:


> All you have to do now Plugger is learn how to use it..:whistling2::whistling2:





keke said:


> ...........Learn not only how to use it but also...... how to do a bulkhead


What the hell are you all talking about???? :blink:

A router?? What for again???


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> What the hell are you all talking about???? :blink:
> 
> A router?? What for again???



This is probably easier than trying to explain. Check out his video.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROUTER-B...750751?pt=AU_DrywallTools&hash=item43a06483df


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> What the hell are you all talking about???? :blink:
> 
> A router?? What for again???


or check this http://www.plasterboardprofiles.com.au/#


----------



## cazna

I dont see houses here with anything like that so i dont know.

But instinct is screaming at me saying, WHAT THE F???? That would just twist, tear, rip, split, be a waste of time??

Frame it, Board it, Trim it, Like we are suppose to, But like i said, Im not sure what your doing so i think im missing something??

Got any real in house pics??


----------



## plugger

cazna said:


> I dont see houses here with anything like that so i dont know.
> 
> But instinct is screaming at me saying, WHAT THE F???? That would just twist, tear, rip, split, be a waste of time??
> 
> Frame it, Board it, Trim it, Like we are suppose to, But like i said, Im not sure what your doing so i think im missing something??
> 
> Got any real in house pics??


Ill take a few during the whole process tomozza Caz. First time with a router! No more making them like a sucker!


----------



## mudslingr

Toontowntaper said:


> And even better news I got my Trim Tex 2013 catalogue now to email Donna and get some sample butt boards .... It was like Christmas today getting the catalogue lol


Send it to me and I'll autograph page 2 for you. No charge !


----------



## Toontowntaper

mudslingr said:


> Send it to me and I'll autograph page 2 for you. No charge !


Couldn't you just pick one up autograph it then send it to me lol


----------



## saskataper

I didn't catch that before slinger I'm jealouse


----------



## Kiwiman

mudslingr said:


> Send it to me and I'll autograph page 2 for you. No charge !


Are you in the catalogue Slinger?


----------



## saskataper

Yup he sure is. Hard at work on one of our training days there, just look for the shiny head.


----------



## Kiwiman

I just found that shiny head


----------



## mudslingr

Definitely a pleasant surprise.


----------



## plugger

cazna said:


> I dont see houses here with anything like that so i dont know.
> 
> But instinct is screaming at me saying, WHAT THE F???? That would just twist, tear, rip, split, be a waste of time??
> 
> Frame it, Board it, Trim it, Like we are suppose to, But like i said, Im not sure what your doing so i think im missing something??
> 
> Got any real in house pics??


Slight mishap today buddy, the router piece i got was not the right one i needed, so im leaving em' til Monday.. Then ill get you some pics!

Btw Keke have you ever met the rep from Boral? She came out today to have a look, our 6'0s and 4'8s came from a different batch, so the 6'0s where fine at 1200 but the 4'8s ran at 1205! The end result was a 25mm gap between the rebates! It was bloody criminal.. Anyway was on my stilts as she walked in, and just told her while she was down their! :thumbsup:

Coming back Monday with a heap of free goodies for me to test out, would have prefered a slab of VICTORIA BITTER :yes: being friday and all.. But im looking forward to Monday already! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

plugger said:


> Anyway was on my stilts as she walked in, and just told her while she was down their! :thumbsup:


So anyhow, since you mates are down under already, well your down there......









I'm going to take a leap of faith, and guess your single Plugger:whistling2:


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> So anyhow, since you mates are down under already, well your down there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a leap of faith, and guess your single Plugger:whistling2:


indeed atm i am.. wouldnt have changed what i said thou! (Not actually that i did say it but was thinking it!) haha.


----------



## gazman

jswain said:


> BBQ duty, I'm hearing you too... How about these knives - they are our most popular with contractors but wow do they make the best BBQ scrapers!



I have had one of Wallboard Tools stainless knives for a while. I must say the blade has the best feel of any stainless knife I have tried. The down side was that I found the stainless handle slippery and my hand would get saw after using it for a while. I think because it is a bit slippery you hold it tighter which causes fatigue. But problem solved, I seen in Icerocks thread he was using Plasti Dip on his knives. So I got a can and now the knife is a pleasure to use. You never know I may even become a stainless man.

BTW thanks Ice.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

I got one of those with the orange stuff already on it, And its coming off  But yeah, Top knifes.


----------



## gazman

Get some of this.


----------



## cazna

Never seen that stuff before, Will have to keep a look out for it. 

Bet you didnt know you were the 1000th reply on this thread :yes:

You seen this, Ive tryed all the hand creams going, Been using this for a week and the skin on my hands seems to getting harder, Might actually stop my splitting thumb, Nothing else works but nothing else has made them firm up either, Weird stuff, Wonder whats in it?? Prob sheeps urine :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Never seen that stuff before, Will have to keep a look out for it.
> 
> Bet you didnt know you were the 1000th reply on this thread :yes:
> 
> You seen this, Ive tryed all the hand creams going, Been using this for a week and the skin on my hands seems to getting harder, Might actually stop my splitting thumb, Nothing else works but nothing else has made them firm up either, Weird stuff, Wonder whats in it?? Prob sheeps urine :blink:


Caz, ever tried this stuff? It works wonders for me........as long as I remember to use it. They say it's what the Norwegian fishermen use (although at their asking price I doubt it). The cool thing is that you can use it for chapped lips too:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

SlimPickins said:


> Caz, ever tried this stuff? It works wonders for me........as long as I remember to use it. They say it's what the Norwegian fishermen use (although at their asking price I doubt it). The cool thing is that you can use it for chapped lips too:thumbsup:


Yes i have used that, a few small tubes of it, It healed but also softened so back to work and the thumbs just split and things fall apart again, It is one of the better creams though.

That tough hands is different than anything else, Take a week or so but instead of healing and softening its healing and firming, Total oppisite of everything else i have tryed, Been a week now, My hands are the best they have been for a long time, Did some coving yesterday and no splits, The mud and sponge water gives them hell.


----------



## Mudslinger

cazna said:


> Yes i have used that, a few small tubes of it, It healed but also softened so back to work and the thumbs just split and things fall apart again, It is one of the better creams though.
> 
> That tough hands is different than anything else, Take a week or so but instead of healing and softening its healing and firming, Total oppisite of everything else i have tryed, Been a week now, My hands are the best they have been for a long time, Did some coving yesterday and no splits, The mud and sponge water gives them hell.


I don't have any splits after a old plaster told me about using vinegar on your hands after working with mud. Balances your skin to where it should be after working with an alkaline product. I sound like a f#cking feminine hygiene commercial, but it works.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

I have used some of that PlastDip like Icerock and gazman mention and it is great stuff. Comes in a few different colours too. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> I have used some of that PlastDip like Icerock and gazman mention and it is great stuff. Comes in a few different colours too. :thumbsup:


Hey...maybe we should use plasti-dip on our cracked hands!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/FSC...5660834445&[email protected]:20130515033



this is what I like the best


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> Yes i have used that, a few small tubes of it, It healed but also softened so back to work and the thumbs just split and things fall apart again, It is one of the better creams though.
> 
> That tough hands is different than anything else, Take a week or so but instead of healing and softening its healing and firming, Total oppisite of everything else i have tryed, Been a week now, My hands are the best they have been for a long time, Did some coving yesterday and no splits, The mud and sponge water gives them hell.


thumbs just split "that hurts" If you put cream on your wifes back all week you can fix your thumbs and your wife:thumbsup:


----------



## plugger

cazna said:


> I dont see houses here with anything like that so i dont know.
> 
> But instinct is screaming at me saying, WHAT THE F???? That would just twist, tear, rip, split, be a waste of time??
> 
> Frame it, Board it, Trim it, Like we are suppose to, But like i said, Im not sure what your doing so i think im missing something??
> 
> Got any real in house pics??


These are after it's been done Caz.. Hiding all the ductwork etc...


----------



## keke

looks good plugger :thumbsup: but now tell us how dusty it was


----------



## plugger

Wasn't too bad! No where near as bad as I thought it would be!! Was quite chuffed with the whole process myself, sure beats doing em by hand!


----------



## cazna

Mate, They look awsome, Well done.

Im still in a bit of dout though, Wouldnt they just move and paper tear?? I guess not if its steel framing??

This reminds me of that guys web page, It was amazing how he wrote it, I think someone invited him to join DWT, He was going on how he boards like this as well, And all about drywall, And clients and conditions and on and on, Where was that page again?? Does anyone else remember that??


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Mate, They look awsome, Well done.
> 
> Im still in a bit of dout though, Wouldnt they just move and paper tear?? I guess not if its steel framing??
> 
> This reminds me of that guys web page, It was amazing how he wrote it, I think someone invited him to join DWT, He was going on how he boards like this as well, And all about drywall, And clients and conditions and on and on, Where was that page again?? Does anyone else remember that??


Phil Sansone?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Haven't had new pads in five years. Maybe a trowel is next.


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> Phil Sansone?


Yeah thats him, Thanks moore.

Take a look at this plugger

http://philsansonedrywall.com/photoz.htm Hes the man cause he FOLDS his drywall?? :icon_rolleyes:

I still say it would just pull the paper.

Have a read of the rest of his site plugger, Its amazing :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

I hear what you are saying Caz, but it works well. I have been doing it for about 7 years and so far not one call back. After I fold the bulkhead I tape the internal of the fold to give it extra strength. Those pics from Sanderson he folds internals and externals in exposed spots. This is something that I would not do. I fold internals in the cupboards with stand ups, but that is it. With the bulkheads it also saves on framing. If they are not too big the builder will frame fixing along the ceiling and the wall and the bulkhead floats as it were. In a way this probably is better as there is no framing on the apex to move and cause tearing.


----------



## cazna

Sounds good gaz.

My concerns with it comes from wallpapering, You wallpaper corners etc, They look good, Come back in a year or so and the papers pulled out a little and rounded the corner, Expansion and contraction, Hot and cold, winter and summer............Its all movement that moves houses and pulls paper..........But thats wallpaper........not drywall...........So if its working then cool.

Those internal folds are amazing arnt they, Hows the framing ever straight enough for that?? Up she goes and ?????


----------



## saskataper

Just picked up a 3.5" northstar with box, 10" and 12" Columbia boxes, and a 2" bte flusher for $280 off kijiji. I hope they aren't hot but no way to know, guy said he was just cleaning out his garage getting rid of some old stuff. Boxes are the older non hinged style but still in decent shape and the head is like new.


----------



## gazman

You will love that Northstar head Saska, a very fine piece of machinery extremely well made.


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I have a 2.5" that I love. Although upon closer inspection this one does need some new skids, they are worn right to the frame and the bottom frame clip is worn through hopefully columbia parts are the same, if not its no big deal, for the price I paid I can't complain.


----------



## gazman

From memory I think that the Tool Doctor said that DM parts are compatible.


----------



## Mudshark

gazman said:


> You will love that Northstar head Saska, a very fine piece of machinery extremely well made.


Yep, like Columbia the Northstar was from British Columbia - my home province. I have the 2.5 inch NS and it is a finely made tool.


----------



## mld

I have that head as well, great angle head.
Oh, and Scott, you can get NS parts from Fantastic tool in Arizona:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Trouble with the NorthStar head is when you break a blade, you can't find one to fit. At least I have run into dead ends trying to find blades.
They are great angle heads, though. I have a 3.25 with the top two blades broken.


----------



## Tim0282

I should have read further. You guys are telling me where to get parts. Thanks!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I should have read further. You guys are telling me where to get parts. Thanks!!


Somebody's mail box is full....... Tim:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

I fixed that. Thanks for letting me know.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

Tim0282 said:


> Trouble with the NorthStar head is when you break a blade, you can't find one to fit. At least I have run into dead ends trying to find blades.
> They are great angle heads, though. I have a 3.25 with the top two blades broken.


Gaz is right, Drywall master are the replacement blades for Northstar, I order mine through Allwall.


----------



## chris

I use tapetech box blades on my NorthStar 10" box


----------



## moore

chris said:


> I use tapetech box blades on my NorthStar 10" box


 When I ordered blades through All Wall for my DM 8 box and 10 box they sent me Tape tech blades. They were just a frog hair short on the 8 box, but worked just fine.


----------



## Tim0282

Saying that, I wonder if my NorthStar angle head that measures 3.25 is really a 3"?


----------



## gazman

Check this out Tim. although it probably raises more questions than answers. Post #34 onward.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-heads-1139/index2/


----------



## saskataper

Ok this is interesting, so my new North Star is 3.25 to the outside edge of the skid and my 3" Columbia is 3" to the skid. I have been flushing with the 3 and glazing with my 2.5 northstar but now I want to try flushing with the "3.5" northstar and glazing with my 3. I had a 3.5 Columbia but it was to big to flush with and didn't feather the edges properly. This could be sweet.


----------



## Tim0282

saskataper said:


> Ok this is interesting, so my new North Star is 3.25 to the outside edge of the skid and my 3" Columbia is 3" to the skid. I have been flushing with the 3 and glazing with my 2.5 northstar but now I want to try flushing with the "3.5" northstar and glazing with my 3. I had a 3.5 Columbia but it was to big to flush with and didn't feather the edges properly. This could be sweet.



That is why I like the NorthStar head. I used it for taping and ran the 3" Columbia or TapeTech over it. Feathers out great.


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> Ok this is interesting, so my new North Star is 3.25 to the outside edge of the skid and my 3" Columbia is 3" to the skid. I have been flushing with the 3 and glazing with my 2.5 northstar but now I want to try flushing with the "3.5" northstar and glazing with my 3. I had a 3.5 Columbia but it was to big to flush with and didn't feather the edges properly. This could be sweet.


We went through that awhile ago here - about how some angle heads, and flushers, aren't what they claim to be as far as the mud width they lay down.

I think Columbia ran about the most accurate to what they labeled their angle heads to be. Some were narrower, including I think at least 1 Columbia size - just a bit narrower than the stated size(?) (If Aaron reads this, maybe he can confirm or correct.)
At least one brand ran wider than what they claimed to be size wise - at least one of their sizes.

For flushers, a 2 1/2" Can-Am and a 2" BTE seem to run the same width of mud, as one example of how things aren't what some manufacturers say they are when it comes to them. (BTE goes from 2" to 3", and doesn't list a 2 1/2" like Can-Am does.)

Mixing and matching might work well for a person. But checking to make sure of what something actually will do, instead of what is labeled it will do, could be good.


----------



## Rwilred79

Just got my new one piece stainless 5 from walltools.com ..its got a lot more flex than what the reviews were saying.


----------



## saskataper

Rwilred79 said:


> Just got my new one piece stainless 5 from walltools.com ..its got a lot more flex than what the reviews were saying.


I found the ones with the orange grip have more flex than the regular one piece knives. Also they seem to vary in flexibility, I check through the knives at the dealer to find one I like.


----------



## Rwilred79

Must be nice to check through them.since our supply houses carry only Hyde and Ames brands.


----------



## plugger

Just a little something I picked up on my travels today.. Last one on the shelf and a clearance price of $80! Wham bam thank you mam'!

Even though at 1.30 I was on my way home today, was more than happy to turn round and drive into the city to pick this up! Still beat peak hour by halfa on the way home! 

Today was a damn good day!

Introducing the TapePro 75mm/3" glazier!


----------



## keke

plugger said:


> Just a little something I picked up on my travels today.. Last one on the shelf and a clearance price of $80! Wham bam thank you mam'!
> 
> Even though at 1.30 I was on my way home today, was more than happy to turn round and drive into the city to pick this up! Still beat peak hour by halfa on the way home!
> 
> Today was a damn good day!
> 
> Introducing the TapePro 75mm/3" glazier!


you just saved $140  and for this money I will turn around to :yes:


----------



## plugger

Also purchased this afternoon, while not pictured.
(My mate who ive put on full time lives just around the corner from the plasteringsupplies store on ebay)

Flex Edge sander, Sphere sander and a external crimper! :yes:


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> Also purchased this afternoon, while not pictured.
> (My mate who ive put on full time lives just around the corner from the plasteringsupplies store on ebay)
> 
> Flex Edge sander, Sphere sander and a external crimper! :yes:


Good tools the flex edge and speare, Well done on the tapepro flusher, Good score. Now you need a 3.5 :yes:


----------



## plugger

cazna said:


> Good tools the flex edge and speare, Well done on the tapepro flusher, Good score. Now you need a 3.5 :yes:


Will the Columbia 3.5 Angle Head do?!


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> Will the Columbia 3.5 Angle Head do?!


Maybe, But then you will never know what a 3.5 flusher can do.................The way you are going you will have one soon.

You remind me of me a few years back gunning for every tool you can get :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Hate these things, but I had to break down and buy one

60 bucks in canauck money, guessing you Yanks pay 20 bucks for something like that

The paper mask were not cutting it when using the power sander without a vacuum. It's going to take a while to get use to it, it felt like you were suffocating. with the paper mask you would breathe through your nose, but these things you half to keep your mouth wide open to get air. When ever you closed your mouth, you would start gasping for air........... but they do work, woke up today able to breathe:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

That will be the best $60 though 2buck paper masks help keep the dust out but you still feel it later on..... I try to use my respirator whenever I have it. If not paper masks are always in my truck. Your lungs and nose will thank you


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> Hate these things, but I had to break down and buy one
> 
> 60 bucks in canauck money, guessing you Yanks pay 20 bucks for something like that
> 
> The paper mask were not cutting it when using the power sander without a vacuum. It's going to take a while to get use to it, it felt like you were suffocating. with the paper mask you would breathe through your nose, but these things you half to keep your mouth wide open to get air. When ever you closed your mouth, you would start gasping for air........... but they do work, woke up today able to breathe:thumbup:


why you don't use the vacuum? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

keke said:


> why you don't use the vacuum? :blink:


speed :yes:


----------



## Tim0282

You would be surprised how much easier AND faster it sands WITH the vacuum! I am being serious. I have tried both ways. The vacuum will outlast the sander. I have used three sanders to one vacuum. Porter Cable makes a really good trigger control vac.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> You would be surprised how much easier AND faster it sands WITH the vacuum! I am being serious. I have tried both ways. The vacuum will outlast the sander. I have used three sanders to one vacuum. Porter Cable makes a really good trigger control vac.


We experimented a bit with the vac (in the beginning), we would sand with the vac a bit, then without. No matter which way, we had to buff out the joints.

The biggest thing we found, by mistake, was in the sand paper. Using the sand paper meant for the power sander (stuff with holes), it was dusty as hell. like so dusty, you could not see 10 feet across a room. It looked like the house was on fire if you were standing outside. For some reason we put some of the sand paper meant for the round disc sanders, and the dust went down 80%.

I'm still learning on the power sander, but I am getting better with it. I think if it wasn't for the power sander, I would of hired another 2bjr by now, I don't fear sanding out a 10,000 sq house by myself with it. looking to invest into a better sander now, maybe the festool, since you can adjust the handle lenght.

Next experiment is trying padded paper:yes:


----------



## MacDry

My porter cable still leaves swirl marks and I cannot figure out what it is.


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> speed :yes:


I can't understand what you mean by that :whistling2: can by more specific please


----------



## Tim0282

I believe most of the time the swirls are user caused. I feel like you have to use the highest number suited for the softness of the mud. And where you stand in respect to the wall. Run the sander as high speed as it goes. Too slow and it stays in one place too long. Swirls.

2Buck, I haven't used the FesTool sander but a cheaper version of it. The style is harder to keep the swirls out. With the weight forward design, they tend to "hop" on the wall creating swirls. If you can glide across the wall, you will have less swirls. All just my opinions and observations.


----------



## gazman

MacDry said:


> My porter cable still leaves swirl marks and I cannot figure out what it is.


To go on further with what Tim was saying. If you over crown your joints it will cause swirl marks. The sander will not be able to glide as the surface is not flat enough. It will tend to vibrate and hop, only slightly but enough to cause swirl marks. All of my work is painted no texture at all, and I finish sand with the PC and vac.


----------



## Tim0282

That is a good point Gazman. I didn't think about the crowning of the joint being a problem. That makes good sense.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> 2Buck, I haven't used the FesTool sander but a cheaper version of it. The style is harder to keep the swirls out. With the weight forward design, they tend to "hop" on the wall creating swirls. If you can glide across the wall, you will have less swirls. All just my opinions and observations.


My main issue is handle length, that's why I have a interest in the festool. I don't get why they make the handles so long on a lot of the sanders, fine for sand ups, but not 4 foot high horizontal joints.

I think this sander looks cool, they talked a lot about it on the UK dwt site, don't know if we can get it in North America.

Maybe the lads down under use them??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj1Vbw5MF5k


----------



## Tim0282

Here is the real reason I don't have one yet. 
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-571579-lhs-225.html


----------



## Tim0282

Bought one of these a couple years ago. The vacuum didn't last good at all. And the sander is not balanced very good. It really bounces on the wall. With the motor at the head, it is real heavy upfront and awkward. Sad to say, it is not worth the money.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2011-Pro...m-/130483182441?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Bought one of these a couple years ago. The vacuum didn't last good at all. And the sander is not balanced very good. It really bounces on the wall. With the motor at the head, it is real heavy upfront and awkward. Sad to say, it is not worth the money.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2011-Pro...m-/130483182441?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


Wow, I give up to night, site keeps kicking me off:furious:

But here's the power sander Justme sent me Tim http://www.kingdrywall.com/Default.asp

I cant sand ceilings with it

Continue this exchange tomorrow night, but I think we will be talking about adding a second moderator:yes:

I vote for Moore:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

I have one of those, too. It is not near the sander that the Porter Cable is. The drive cable on it is WAY too stiff. You are right, it is nearly impossible to sand ceilings with it. And walls, you have to stand so "down wind" of it to keep the thing on the wall.


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> My main issue is handle length, that's why I have a interest in the festool. I don't get why they make the handles so long on a lot of the sanders, fine for sand ups, but not 4 foot high horizontal joints.
> 
> I think this sander looks cool, they talked a lot about it on the UK dwt site, don't know if we can get it in North America.
> 
> Maybe the lads down under use them??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj1Vbw5MF5k


I used it once and to be honest my review would be bad. 

*Firstly it's hard to handle*
Because you don't have a good handle you loose the control, it makes it heavier than it is actually and at the end of the day you have really sore hands and shoulders

*Secondly the head for internal is crap*
It works just through vibrations so it doesn't sand properly and you're left to sand by hand.

Maybe looks good on the video but after one day I won't touch it again.
If you wanna look for one with a shorter handle look at Festool which it's got adjustable handle but haven't used it and cant say anything about it .

But if I remember well Gazman used it - you could ask him


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I have one of those, too. It is not near the sander that the Porter Cable is. The drive cable on it is WAY too stiff. You are right, it is nearly impossible to sand ceilings with it. And walls, you have to stand so "down wind" of it to keep the thing on the wall.


well now we can get back to our conversation about power sanders, which got rudely interrupted by spammers

So on a scale of 1 to 10, how bad is the king sander compared to the sander you use (Porter cable).

I know there is a festool store in London, but they want around $1050 (plus tax 13%) for the sander. guess I would half to order the PC online, their around $500 (plus shipping) {no vacuums}.

Just IMO, I could see the PC having the same problem as the king sander, the handle is too long. They should make it adjustable:furious:


----------



## Tim0282

The Porter Cable stands alone. It is tons better than the drywall king. I haven't used the FesTool but hard for me to think it is worth that much more. The PC is long but just learning to hold it right and you will be amazed how small an area you can get into. The cable on the DK is so stiff. Makes it almost impossible to sand ceilings. No flex in it at all.


----------



## saskataper

The Planex in my opinion is way better than the PC. 
The two main reasons are :

1. Adjustable length - most of the time I use it without any of the extensions and is much easier to flip around and get into tight spaces. 

2. A head that actually articulates - I found the PC head had very little free range of movement compared to the Planex. 


There are a lot more features that make the Planex better but those are the big ones 

I don't know about sanding without a vac that's a big part of why I like the Planex so much. 

Remember 2buck you can try the Planex for 30 days and if you don't like it return it no questions


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> The Planex in my opinion is way better than the PC.
> The two main reasons are :
> 
> 1. Adjustable length - most of the time I use it without any of the extensions and is much easier to flip around and get into tight spaces.
> 
> 2. A head that actually articulates - I found the PC head had very little free range of movement compared to the Planex.
> 
> 
> There are a lot more features that make the Planex better but those are the big ones
> 
> I don't know about sanding without a vac that's a big part of why I like the Planex so much.
> 
> Remember 2buck you can try the Planex for 30 days and if you don't like it return it no questions


But it's so much money, we don't make the big bucks like you guys out west

I know of 2 guys who have ran the festool and PC, you and gazman. You like the planex, well Gazman did not.

If you still have your PC sander, take it and the planex by Toontowntapers reno job , and have him try both.

Need a 3rd party feed back, and it will be a few months before I get a sander, so I can wait.:whistling2:

Still half to get the money down on my new zook, hoping by the end of the month:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

Just hop on a plane and come help me finish these three houses then you can sand with the Planex to your hearts content. 

I just started another duplex today that is almost identical to the one I did a tour do last year except with more TrimTex, one side is getting L-bead around all the doors and drywall returned windows, no millwork aside from baseboards. The other is getting a tray ceiling, wainscotting, and possibly a big feature wall in the stairway with a bunch of boxes.


----------



## br549

The Planex is going to happen for me in a couple of months or so. Got sidetracked (buying other tools of course).  I'd post a few new tool pics but I'm not sure I 'd have a computer after?? WTH is goin on?  Spamfest 2013 oh boy


----------



## Toontowntaper

Just received my sample of fresco harmony thanks nick Harmon for sending it ..... Very eager to try a new product out and get it into the higher end homes here in Saskatoon 

Question nick is the product finish similar to doing a sponge on paint finish where I've achieved a faux finish doing that...

I've already talked to a couple ppl interested in the finish


----------



## plugger

New Tapepro CT. Last on shelf from $300 to $100! Thank you!

Laser Distance Meter. $280 down to $80. Winning!

Ezy-Bead Hopper and Roller. $280. Breaks before we even get to bloody use it! Not happy!!


----------



## gazman

Our end of financial year is June 30 over here. So now is a good time to spend money on any tax deductible items. The missus made the mistake of asking if there was anything I needed. :whistling2:


----------



## A smooth finish

Wow thats a good chunk of money spent


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Our end of financial year is June 30 over here. So now is a good time to spend money on any tax deductible items. The missus made the mistake of asking if there was anything I needed. :whistling2:


Thats a good sign, it means you're making money.
Whats the tapepro thing beside the disc? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Thats a good sign, it means you're making money.
> Whats the tapepro thing beside the disc? I can't quite make it out.


It is a twister head. I am going to retro fit it to my tape tech extender handle.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Our end of financial year is June 30 over here. So now is a good time to spend money on any tax deductible items. The missus made the mistake of asking if there was anything I needed. :whistling2:


So now you have 2 power sanders

No man needs 2 power sanders:blink:

Hint, Hint:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Portercable for $350 thinking of grabbing it..... And maybe talk to Scott to grab his old one.... I have a church to do 25,000 sqft of board.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Portercable for $350 thinking of grabbing it..... And maybe talk to Scott to grab his old one.... I have a church to do 25,000 sqft of board.....


That's right:furious:, you can go bug Scott for his old power sander

So quit hinting to Gazman you want his sander

I started begging for it first









:jester:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> It is a twister head. I am going to retro fit it to my tape tech extender handle.


good luck with that.I broke 1 :furious: because there's some work to do - twister head doesn't fit in TT handle.Next time I will be more careful


----------



## saskataper

I sold my good PC the old one I have needs some work. It would have been al yours 2buck if I thought it was worth shipping but I can't imagine the charge if a little pole adaptor costs $12 to send your way.


----------



## moore

Toontowntaper said:


> Portercable for $350 thinking of grabbing it..... And maybe talk to Scott to grab his old one.... I have a church to do 25,000 sqft of board.....


That's a few pieces of rock Toon...How many guys do have helping you ?
Do you board and finish?


----------



## Toontowntaper

Hey now Scott 2buck has one I was going to see if you wanted to come check it out with me Scott .... Towns sure everything works good on it .... He also has some other tools for sale


----------



## Toontowntaper

moore said:


> That's a few pieces of rock Toon...How many guys do have helping you ?
> Do you board and finish?


I do board but I'm getting my 2 boards in there they hope to finish it in couple weeks .... Then me and another buddy going in to tape it out ..... Figure i need a power sander that works right now then I can grab Scotts and fix that up


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> I sold my good PC the old one I have needs some work. It would have been al yours 2buck if I thought it was worth shipping but I can't imagine the charge if a little pole adaptor costs $12 to send your way.


whats wrong with it????

I know already it would be around 60 bucks to ship


----------



## Toontowntaper

2buckcanuck said:


> whats wrong with it????
> 
> I know already it would be around 60 bucks to ship


Hey you keep to yourself 2buck it's mine


----------



## Tim0282

I lost all my marbles and bought one of these. They are really nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z94j18fcUZg


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Hey you keep to yourself 2buck it's mine


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


>


The fight is on!!


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> I lost all my marbles and bought one of these. They are really nice!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z94j18fcUZg


I want one something awful:yes:


Hey ...that guy with the dewalt mixing mud at the beginning of the vid..

The shaft of his paddle was bent! I won't born yesterday!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> I lost all my marbles and bought one of these. They are really nice!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z94j18fcUZg


What do you think Tim!? Not bad eh!? 
I love em!



moore said:


> I want one something awful:yes:


I'll see if I can't arrange to ship one out too ya Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I am impressed!


----------



## Toontowntaper

I seen Scotts and thought damn I need one but $200 I can wait... As for the sander 25,000 sqft is a lot to rough sand and finish sand


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I want one something awful:yes:
> 
> 
> Hey ...that guy with the dewalt mixing mud at the beginning of the vid..
> 
> The shaft of his paddle was bent! I won't born yesterday!!!


I was moore amazed the guy got his box mud into the bucket without spilling any

One day I may get one, but I have 2 makita drills to burn out first. Working by myself now, I can see one being moore useful. Some days every minute counts.

Just don't stand around smoking a cigarette watching it mix Moore, if you do get one:thumbup:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> What do you think Tim!? Not bad eh!?
> I love em!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can't arrange to ship one out too ya Rick :thumbsup:


No ..Don't you do that!! Mixing mud Is the least of my worries ..I need 2 able bodied finishers [without issues]


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I was moore amazed the guy got his box mud into the bucket without spilling any
> 
> One day I may get one, but I have 2 makita drills to burn out first. Working by myself now, I can see one being moore useful. Some days every minute counts.
> 
> Just don't stand around smoking a cigarette watching it mix Moore, if you do get one:thumbup:


I hack while i'm mixing ...Smoke when I'm working!:yes: 
Speaking of ..The whif Is on my ASS!! I may half to quit here soon.
[crazy bitch]...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I hack while i'm mixing ...Smoke when I'm working!:yes:
> Speaking of ..The whif Is on my ASS!! I may half to quit here soon.
> [crazy bitch]...


Just do your Man duty, and in 2 minutes you will be done:whistling2:

Then you can come back on here:thumbup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Just do your Man duty, and in 2 minutes you will be done:whistling2:
> 
> Then you can come back on here:thumbup:


LOL!!! She quit smoking 10 years ago ...so now It's my turn..
BTW..when she quit 10 years ago I did too! :yes: But I only lasted a week..


----------



## saskataper

The boarders were making fun of me yesterday while I was out havin a smoke with them while my mud mixed, calling me a LAZY taper. Damn right I don't want to work any harder than I have to. 
I love that auto mixer, I run it on high for a bit to mix it up then turn it down really slow and let it churn for a few minutes to try and get some of the air out of it


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> good luck with that.I broke 1 :furious: because there's some work to do - twister head doesn't fit in TT handle.Next time I will be more careful


I have had 7 years from my current PC sander, and it only now starting to get tired. They are a great sander. but like anything they need maintenance. If you broke it maybe you are too hard on it :whistling2:.

Dont worry Keke the twister will fit :yes:.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I have had 7 years from my current PC sander, and it only now starting to get tired. They are a great sander. but like anything they need maintenance. If you broke it maybe you are too hard on it :whistling2:.
> 
> Dont worry Keke the twister will fit :yes:.


Yes I know, Just don't rush like me when you widen the hole for the pin


----------



## gazman

See now you understand:yes:. I have a drill press and a 15mm drill bit. I will post pics when it is done. I will have to get 2 grub screws Monday.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> See now you understand:yes:. I have a drill press and a 15mm drill bit. I will post pics when it is done. I will have to get 2 grub screws Monday.


Cool, let me know how you go
Maybe I can buy another one and send it to you to fix it for me


----------



## tomg

How big is the pin?


----------



## gazman

tomg said:


> How big is the pin?


 The tape Tech has a 15mm bore. Measured it last night.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Well after reading so much about you guys loving the power sanders so much i went out and grabbed one for $300 hope that it proves to be a game changer .... Cause the first job will be on that 25,000 church.... I just have to find a hose and vacuum now for it


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Well after reading so much about you guys loving the power sanders so much i went out and grabbed one for $300 hope that it proves to be a game changer .... Cause the first job will be on that 25,000 church.... I just have to find a hose and vacuum now for it


Start out slow with it Toon, or you might end up disappointed.

Even I was experimenting today with it, since I got this cool sand paper that Johnson Abrasives sent me (the Ku-wet stuff looks awesome:thumbup

At first I called it the screw blaster, the power sander is excellent on them, and IMO it's all you should start with them at first. Helps get your body movements down, plus the cable needs to break in a bit too (become more flexible with use)

This is where keke is going to love this post, because I did some stupid and wrong things.......... That may help you Toon

One is I thought I would be smart, and put a foam pad on the sander. So I bought one, put it on it, and guess what I noticed well I was doing it, The pad is already foam backed:blink:. Plus on top of that, if I had checked the stuff Johnson Abrasives sent me while at the supply house, I would of saved 20 bucks.

Then the other thing I did today, I was trying to run the ceilings again, and well doing it, I was wondering why I had to run with the dam sander to keep up with it. Then a thought came across me, the dam sander has a speed control on it:blink:............... I was sanding like a Champion sander after that, since I have been running it on full speed the last few months.:whistling2:

What can I say, I forgot the power sander had speed settings

But one smart thing I did, well on my reno job last week. I was sanding the painted walls before I skimmed them out. I was forcing the power sander into positions it was never in before, to put pressure on the cable. I could really feel a difference when running it today, the sanding head was more free.

And Johnson abrasives, thank you, I will let you know how your paper is in a few weeks, if and when they fix this site......


----------



## Toontowntaper

Thanks for the info 2buck I appreciate it .... Scott is also a very big help .. I hope that the learning curve on the sander will be quickly learned. Nothing like swirl marks or having to do some touch ups cause of gouges. Joest is suppose to be good paper to use but I have 50+sheets of radius 360 220 grit I have to use up. anyone else have information to consider while learning. I bought it used going to bring it to Scott to check out.


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> Start out slow with it Toon, or you might end up disappointed.
> 
> Even I was experimenting today with it, since I got this cool sand paper that Johnson Abrasives sent me (the Ku-wet stuff looks awesome:thumbup
> 
> At first I called it the screw blaster, the power sander is excellent on them, and IMO it's all you should start with them at first. Helps get your body movements down, plus the cable needs to break in a bit too (become more flexible with use)
> 
> This is where keke is going to love this post, because I did some stupid and wrong things.......... That may help you Toon
> 
> One is I thought I would be smart, and put a foam pad on the sander. So I bought one, put it on it, and guess what I noticed well I was doing it, The pad is already foam backed:blink:. Plus on top of that, if I had checked the stuff Johnson Abrasives sent me while at the supply house, I would of saved 20 bucks.
> 
> Then the other thing I did today, I was trying to run the ceilings again, and well doing it, I was wondering why I had to run with the dam sander to keep up with it. Then a thought came across me, the dam sander has a speed control on it:blink:............... I was sanding like a Champion sander after that, since I have been running it on full speed the last few months.:whistling2:
> 
> What can I say, I forgot the power sander had speed settings
> 
> But one smart thing I did, well on my reno job last week. I was sanding the painted walls before I skimmed them out. I was forcing the power sander into positions it was never in before, to put pressure on the cable. I could really feel a difference when running it today, the sanding head was more free.
> 
> And Johnson abrasives, thank you, I will let you know how your paper is in a few weeks, if and when they fix this site......


you made my day couldn't stop laughing,

and I have a trick for you:when you use a new sanding paper first sand the screw to burn out the grid and after that go on flats(less marks)


----------



## gazman

Sanding tips.

#1 Start on the board not the join.
#2 Keep it moving.
#3 Work clock ways around a join. (Check out the video links)
#4 Use a vac.
#5 Remove the original foam backer and replace it with a Joest. The foam backer in 2Bucks pic sits too high. The brush needs to be able to run on the board.
#6 Use 220 paper designed for the sander. (it needs holes. I find the Joest paper really good.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o_YFPz5AJY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf20qumozuA


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> #5 Remove the original foam backer and replace it with a Joest. The foam backer in 2Bucks pic sits too high. The brush needs to be able to run on the board.


I put the foam backer on top of the other foam backer

It worked though:blink::whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Without a vac it will work just fine. But with a vac you need to have the bristles of the brush running on the board.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Without a vac it will work just fine. But with a vac you need to have the bristles of the brush running on the board.


it works but mate so much dust.......don't wanna be a snowmen at the end of day


----------



## Toontowntaper

Thanks gaz great info ..... I'm going to pick up a vacuum I don't want to much dust flying around.... I'm going to play around with it tomorrow to get a feel for it


----------



## cazna

Thanks All Wall, Another delivery.

First i thought, Holy cow, Look at the size of that box, Then i opened it and though holy cow omg look at the size of those blocks???

See the pink one, Thats the size i thought i was getting.

Why the hell would you buy those for cazna you say, Becouse i cant get anysize sponge in nz like that anymore, Well i could have got end of stock, 3 of them, For $25 each, All walls were $5 still cheaper even with frieght.

And some flex edge supplies and a free t

So, Why is it if i want 3 Advance Cool grip 6s and Four 3 point creaser wheels from Walltools, A tiny package in comparison to what i just got from all wall, The shipping cost is nearly the same.


----------



## gazman

I have always found All-Wall to be fantastic. Great service & at the right price :thumbup:. If Wall-Tools could have a look at their postage prices then I would be more than happy to buy from them :yes:.


----------



## plugger

If anyone has a spare 3pcw for a Columbia taper that they are happy to ship over I'm happy to reimburse! Or even if I had a small order from walltools that could be re-directed if any one wouldn't mind a favour!

Now Gaz you got me wanting one of those swivel plates! Would come just at the right time for the end of next week! Workable to get it set up with my Fat Boys and the Hydra 3.0? 

Maybe I should forget plastering tools for awhile and start stocking the shed with tools so I can start butchering some attempted modifications to perfectly fine said plastering tools..


----------



## plugger

MacDry said:


> My porter cable still leaves swirl marks and I cannot figure out what it is.





Tim0282 said:


> I believe most of the time the swirls are user caused. I feel like you have to use the highest number suited for the softness of the mud. And where you stand in respect to the wall. Run the sander as high speed as it goes. Too slow and it stays in one place too long. Swirls.
> 
> 2Buck, I haven't used the FesTool sander but a cheaper version of it. The style is harder to keep the swirls out. With the weight forward design, they tend to "hop" on the wall creating swirls. If you can glide across the wall, you will have less swirls. All just my opinions and observations.





gazman said:


> To go on further with what Tim was saying. If you over crown your joints it will cause swirl marks. The sander will not be able to glide as the surface is not flat enough. It will tend to vibrate and hop, only slightly but enough to cause swirl marks. All of my work is painted no texture at all, and I finish sand with the PC and vac.


Ran into this problem on my last 2 jobs, one was using the festool and one the porter cable. Got it nailed now thou. You put a new disc on your sanding apparatis and youve still got that speed running high, your gonna get swirl marks. Pushing to hard onto joints, swirl marks. 


Slow the speed right down till the paper has had time to wear in abit, slowly bringing the speed up room by room.


Old disc = Higher speed.
New disc = Slower speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> But it's so much money, we don't make the big bucks like you guys out west
> 
> I know of 2 guys who have ran the festool and PC, you and gazman. You like the planex, well Gazman did not.
> 
> If you still have your PC sander, take it and the planex by Toontowntapers reno job , and have him try both.
> 
> Need a 3rd party feed back, and it will be a few months before I get a sander, so I can wait.:whistling2:
> 
> Still half to get the money down on my new zook, hoping by the end of the month:thumbup:


Didnt like the festool at first because they felt so heavy compared to the PC, but after awhile you wont notice it. My old boss had a couple of festool's so thats all ive ran the last year and abit.
Wont be wasting money on a PC and Vac, am holding out til i can grab a festool for myself. 

They Are the machine you want when your sanding 2buck. Without question for me..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

plugger said:


> Didnt like the festool at first because they felt so heavy compared to the PC, but after awhile you wont notice it. My old boss had a couple of festool's so thats all ive ran the last year and abit.
> Wont be wasting money on a PC and Vac, am holding out til i can grab a festool for myself.
> 
> They Are the machine you want when your sanding 2buck. Without question for me..:yes:


Awesome:thumbup:

You just saved me from doing a lot of typing, by asking you by PM which power sander you liked better. So far, it's you and Saskataper who have both ran a Porter cable VS a festool. You have both said the same thing,,,,,, Festool

But still, closes store to me wants $1050 (1186 +tax) just for the Sander with no Vacuum.......

So I need you to put your beer down plugger, and get typing with two hands. 600 hundred words or more, on the pro's and cons of the two sanders:thumbup:

No loose Shirley's or beer for you, till you finish your assignment:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

I wouldnt get another festool vac, Ive had mine for years, 8 or so.

I use to get 3 fills and emptys to a bag before i threw it out in case it split, For the last few years every bag splits first time, Its costing me more than a new vac, I must have spent $1000 on bags, I got some canvus bags made last week but they seem to just drag dust through the zip, Festool make a long life bag, Yours for $400, The paper bags cost $20 a shot. Beware, Get a vac with out a bag, There is a starmix vac with no bag. I use a porter cable (Flex) and its goes well, They are $900 here, The planex is $2500, The planex and vac is closer to $5000, Or was anyway.


----------



## saskataper

The Festool vac that is meant to go with the planex doesn't use bags, you can get liners that make tossing out the dust easier but they aren't necessary. 

Check this out as well. 
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/reconditioned/
Only available in the states so you have to find a friend.


----------



## Mountain Man

I just broke down and made my first purchase from wall tools. I got a new set of tall dura stilt 4s and a new 18" Marshall Town skip trowel knife. All wall didn't have either. Back ordered in the stilts and they just didn't carry the knife. My order was here in three days and I got the DWT discount! So I'm happy with them so far!!


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> Awesome:thumbup:
> 
> You just saved me from doing a lot of typing, by asking you by PM which power sander you liked better. So far, it's you and Saskataper who have both ran a Porter cable VS a festool. You have both said the same thing,,,,,, Festool
> 
> But still, closes store to me wants $1050 (1186 +tax) just for the Sander with no Vacuum.......
> 
> So I need you to put your beer down plugger, and get typing with two hands. 600 hundred words or more, on the pro's and cons of the two sanders:thumbup:
> 
> No loose Shirley's or beer for you, till you finish your assignment:whistling2:


Kidding yaself on the 600 words mate..

Just go buy the damn thing. Once you nail down your settings on the festool, it's actually lighter than running with a PC. You don't push your festool round the house, you just support and direct it! Providing your using the festool sanding discs of course..



cazna said:


> I wouldnt get another festool vac, Ive had mine for years, 8 or so.
> 
> I use to get 3 fills and emptys to a bag before i threw it out in case it split, For the last few years every bag splits first time, Its costing me more than a new vac, I must have spent $1000 on bags, I got some canvus bags made last week but they seem to just drag dust through the zip, Festool make a long life bag, Yours for $400, The paper bags cost $20 a shot. Beware, Get a vac with out a bag, There is a starmix vac with no bag. I use a porter cable (Flex) and its goes well, They are $900 here, The planex is $2500, The planex and vac is closer to $5000, Or was anyway.


The old boss' we ran without a bag no drama, just regular cleaning of the filter with an air compressor. 
Then another mate is still using the same bag since new, and pretty sure it's not the life long bag? Either way he's yet to buy another!


----------



## Tim0282

I just bought the Trim Tex mud mixer. Too late for me but, don't bother spending your money on it.
It leaves unmixed mud about a half an inch thick around the outside of the bucket and it leaves about three inches in the bottom unmixed. I will try running it longer tomorrow to see if it mixes more of the bucket.
Today I was disappointed. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mudslingr

What size of pail were you using Tim ? If it was too tall I could see that happening. When I saw the mixer run at the Trim-Tex facility it seemed to do a real nice job. But then, the pail was just the right size so the mixer went right to the bottom.


----------



## Tim0282

They send a bucket with it. The mud looks real nice when mixed. But when I started using it, I realized not all of it was mixed.


----------



## mudslingr

Hmm. I guess my comments end here. Try again as you said. Hopefully a fluke.


----------



## Tim0282

Hoping I just needed to let it mix longer. :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Or a shorter pail. How long did it mix for ? And how fast ?


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> I just bought the Trim Tex mud mixer. Too late for me but, don't bother spending your money on it.
> It leaves unmixed mud about a half an inch thick around the outside of the bucket and it leaves about three inches in the bottom unmixed. I will try running it longer tomorrow to see if it mixes more of the bucket.
> Today I was disappointed. We will see what tomorrow brings.


Sounds like every mixer I've ever used !!! You got a drill out of the deal Tim! Just hook it up to the bow tie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I tried the one bucket on high speed. The next bucket I turned it way down almost as low as it would go. I mixed six buckets. A little different each time. And tried a paint bucket and a drywall bucket. A drywall bucket is a couple inches shorter. The paddle adjusts real nice to any size bucket. They were thinking ahead, there. I am betting I just didn't let it mix long enough.


----------



## Tim0282

You are right, Moore. The only mixer I have used that mixes the whole bucket and fast is the one Rick Hardman makes. White with a green shaft.


----------



## fr8train

Haven't used one in a while, but the 4-bladed sheetrock paddles turn the mud over very well, just need a stout drill to spin it!


----------



## Tim0282

The Sheetrock mixer is good, but nothing like the one Rick made. It is great!


----------



## fr8train

I'm not going to knock Rick's paddle too much, it was free after all. Mine shakes the crap out of the bucket. I have one of the prototypes with the hand-made blades. Most likely, the issue is the blade is out of balance.

If I put some time into it, I could probably fix it. Rick had offered to send me a replacement blade, but it's not that big a deal. Does mix a nice batch of hot mud though! 

I also have one of his smaller paddles, but for a full bucket of mud, it's just too small, IMO.


----------



## Tim0282

If they didn't make the buckets so thin, they wouldn't shake so much. I have some older buckets that don't shake near as bad. And you are right about the black one that is smaller. Not near the mixer. Isn't it funny how we can talk on and on about a mixer. And we have had this discussion on here for a long time. If somebody just dropped in that didn't know anything about drywall just to see what we talked about, would sure think we were nuts, wouldn't they?


----------



## gotmud

Hi Tim, I hope you have better luck tomorrow, I did a review on the mixer a while back, my experience was great! I mixed at least 6 buckets for a basement I finished. My buckets were completely mixed and I added water and mud max as needed while it was mixing. It was effortless. 
I'm not doubting what you say, just wondering why we had two different experiences? 
Maybe Joe could shed some light for us?


----------



## Tim0282

I haven't given up on it. Should have kept my mouth shut until I tried six more. Going to mix texture tomorrow, too. Am anxious to try it with bag mud. Seems like it will be great.


----------



## Mountain Man

I still use a regular old paddle mixer and it works just fine! Haven't had the need to upgrade to anything fancier!!


----------



## thefinisher

Got my homax banjo in the mail the other day. Looking forward to using it . BTW, what setting on the mud gate do you guys prefer for paper tape?


----------



## gazman

3.5 to 4. As the red plastic gate wears you will find that you will have to close the gate off.


----------



## thefinisher

gazman said:


> 3.5 to 4. As the red plastic gate wears you will find that you will have to close the gate off.


Thank you sir. I was going to start off at 4 so I was in the right area. I bet you could close the gate off much tighter with fibafuse because all it really has to do is stick. Could probably go 50% further on a fill using fuse........


----------



## Toontowntaper

2buck I can say that festool planex is amazing in the right hands...... Scott rough sanded the house and that guy knows how to use it. I ran my porter cable and worked good but festool wins. 

I can see how sanding will be easier glad I picked up a PC now lets hope the houses I'm helping Scott with turn out. It's been fun


Also Tim I've seen the mixer working in the last couple of days and have seen only minor issues but not with the mixer. If you add more then a Box of mud to a bucket it does have a hard time mixing it but that's user error. I would consider getting one


----------



## pipercub17

well I spent a bunch of money today 
new full set of Columbia tools !


----------



## cazna

See Makitaboy, Thats how its done :whistling2:


----------



## keke

pipercub17 said:


> well I spent a bunch of money today
> new full set of Columbia tools !


 somebody is very rich :whistling2:


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> See Makitaboy, Thats how its done :whistling2:


don't push him too much or we might become gelous


----------



## pipercub17

not rich lol 
I just got a really good contract with a builder going to take a few houses to pay them off lol 
and that's only half of what I got


----------



## Kiwiman

keke said:


> somebody is very rich :whistling2:


Not now ........But he will be :yes:


----------



## keke

pipercub17 said:


> not rich lol
> I just got a really good contract with a builder going to take a few houses to pay them off lol
> and that's only half of what I got


not rich? this is a budget tool worth every $


----------



## pipercub17

not dissing the old biffy brush but a zook is way faster 
lol we are tapers ...
if anyone is looking to get rich I would be looking for another trade :yes:


----------



## plugger

Few more little items!


----------



## gazman

Take that staple gun back before you open it. I have had two of them and neither one lasted 3 months. This is the one you need.









Good to see you still have your stubby opener in the back of the ute. :jester:


----------



## plugger

Haha I've still got my stapler of 2 years, just got a mate helping out and so is going to need one so my as well have a spare!

Plus those stubbie openers get used everyday day champ! Hate driving in work shoes.. Soon as the days over socks off thongs on. Feel the breeze between ya toes!


----------



## keke

plugger said:


> Few more little items!


I think training day did its job .......you spent some money


----------



## plugger

keke said:


> I think training day did its job .......you spent some money


They had been on order for quite a few weeks and just got round to picking them up today! 

No do I persevere with my corner box or hit up my innys with the cp and applicator? Decisions..


----------



## keke

plugger said:


> They had been on order for quite a few weeks and just got round to picking them up today!
> 
> No do I persevere with my corner box or hit up my innys with the cp and applicator? Decisions..


Thursday you did very well with the box just find out the thickness of mud for your box and get 3" angle head it's easy to push the mud and the result is great......always I will pick up the corner box :yes:


----------



## gazman

plugger said:


> They had been on order for quite a few weeks and just got round to picking them up today!
> 
> No do I persevere with my corner box or hit up my innys with the cp and applicator? Decisions..



Spend some real money and get a mudrunner. :yes:


----------



## gazman

I picked up a new roller and handle. As well as a flat applicator and some new seals for my tube.


----------



## moore

2 hour round trip just to pick up some plaster washers ,and a few other things..


----------



## moore

I really needed those stilt straps..:blink:


----------



## cazna

What do you do with plaster washers moore??


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> What do you do with plaster washers moore??


I'll show you tomorrow  uh...today..


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> 2 hour round trip just to pick up some plaster washers ,and a few other things..


Rick, have you tried the full stainless knives before? I have one and didnt think too much of it. But since spraying the handle with plasti dip it is my fave. :yes:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I picked up a new roller and handle. As well as a flat applicator and some new seals for my tube.


Good choice Gaz , I like the roller it doesn't a good job but the handle is AWSOME


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Rick, have you tried the full stainless knives before? I have one and didnt think too much of it. But since spraying the handle with plasti dip it is my fave. :yes:


No i haven't . The first thing I want to fuss about is the handle .
It's too damn long:blink: now how am I gonna cut that down!


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> No i haven't . The first thing I want to fuss about is the handle .
> It's too damn long:blink: now how am I gonna cut that down!



Try it out before you cut. The handle is hollow if it is the same as mine.

I found the stainless slippery and I found that I had to grip it hard, after a while this lead to a sore hand. After I sprayed the coating on it the transformation was amazing. I have never like stainless but I love this knife.


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> 2 hour round trip just to pick up some plaster washers ,and a few other things..


:thumbsup: The washers work nicely. I like the kraft knife, but ya, too long on the grip, you get mud all over it scraping down bucket sides


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> No i haven't . The first thing I want to fuss about is the handle .
> It's too damn long:blink: now how am I gonna cut that down!


I tried to like the Kraft knives but just couldn't do it. The handles are too long and too fat, the stainless steel blades bent all to hell and were just too stiff. I'm back to the regular old steel Hyde 6" and am much happier!! Good luck!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mountain Man said:


> I tried to like the Kraft knives but just couldn't do it. The handles are too long and too fat, the stainless steel blades bent all to hell and were just too stiff. I'm back to the regular old steel Hyde 6" and am much happier!! Good luck!!


try to reach a 3way with the kraft from the floor, when you come back I expect a thanks


----------



## Mountain Man

Bazooka-Joe said:


> try to reach a 3way with the kraft from the floor, when you come back I expect a thanks


Lol, not happening!! I just don't care for them!!


----------



## sdrdrywall

Mountain Man said:


> Lol, not happening!! I just don't care for them!!


I don't like them myself just too stiff. I've tried everything but always use usg knives


----------



## gazman

Mine is from wallboard tools. It is awesome. Been using Hyde for years, but now enjoying the change.


----------



## cazna

Ive gone off my kraft knifes a little, The 4 is bent, I dont think i have ever had a bent knife?? The sheetrock greens are nice.


----------



## gazman

The Wallboard knife is the same size as my Hyde.


----------



## gazman

I also picked up one of those Ezy tool knives. And an extension pole for it. The knife was only $15, so not a lot to lose if it is no good. Hopefully it is great and I have a new knife for wiping tapes. The handle feels nice in the hands it is a Sureline roller pole.


----------



## moore

moore said:


> I'll show you tomorrow  uh...today..


Sorry cazna ...I'll get to use the plaster washers tomorrow . I just hope my plan of attack works  

The old thin coat plaster has separated from the lathe strips in a kitchen ceiling[ 20x20 just a guess] The plaster is very solid with just a single crack center of the ceiling wall to wall . I plan to drill 1/4 '' holes every so far apart then squirt glue between the lathe and plaster at the floor joist..then use the plaster washers with 2'' screws to draw the ceiling back up. Then tape and float out the crack... If this doesn't work...And this ceiling falls on my head I will most definitely take a pic !:yes:


----------



## moore

keke said:


> not rich? this is a budget tool worth every $


$20 :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Sorry cazna ...I'll get to use the plaster washers tomorrow . I just hope my plan of attack works
> 
> The old thin coat plaster has separated from the lathe strips in a kitchen ceiling[ 20x20 just a guess] The plaster is very solid with just a single crack center of the ceiling wall to wall . I plan to drill 1/4 '' holes every so far apart then squirt glue between the lathe and plaster at the floor joist..then use the plaster washers with 2'' screws to draw the ceiling back up. Then tape and float out the crack... If this doesn't work...And this ceiling falls on my head I will most definitely take a pic !:yes:


That hurts my brain.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That hurts my brain.


Just trying to save the H/O lots of muss fuss and money ...If my plan works that ceiling should be good for another 40 years...If not:whistling2:
You'll be the first to know!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Just trying to save the H/O lots of muss fuss and money ...If my plan works that ceiling should be good for another 40 years...If not:whistling2:
> You'll be the first to know!


It should be fine.


----------



## jswain

Hey Gaz, here's another line your stockist doesn't carry...


gazman said:


> The Wallboard knife is the same size as my Hyde.


----------



## keke

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That hurts my brain.


I reckon people in this trade don't have brain cause if you have you go into another trade


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

keke said:


> I reckon people in this trade don't have brain cause if you have you go into another trade


If you get hit in the head with plaster you'll be flat like a lizard.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> If you get hit in the head with plaster you'll be flat like a lizard.


Not If I get there first...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mld

Nice work Moore! Only thing missing from that pic is the 13x13 composite hawk.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Nice work Moore! Only thing missing from that pic is the 13x13 composite hawk.:thumbsup:


It's so pretty ..I don't want to get her dirty.


----------



## chris

That should do the trick nice repair moore:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Not If I get there first...:laughing::laughing:


You got the worm before it turned. Looks good.


----------



## gazman

Did you use paper tape? That is a perfect job for fiba fuse.


----------



## A smooth finish

Look what I got. Got a deal too.


----------



## gazman

Welcome to the dark side. Smooth.


----------



## moore

I found that cutting a sliver off each side of the paper helps [a little] with the gouging.


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> I found that cutting a sliver off each side of the paper helps [a little] with the gouging.


I have the 360... it stays in the garage. It works fine, but I find the larger head equals more resistance and therefore is harder to push. I'll stick with my BTE super sander


----------



## icerock drywall

with 3 big jobs on the list .I think I am going to get some trim-tex tools


----------



## saskataper

I just picked up this little beauty yesterday for a big contract I just started repairing water damage in over 60 condo units. It's mostly popcorn ceiling damage ranging from a little bit of staining to removing and replacing large sections of ceiling. 
I also picked up a dewalt inspection camera a fein multimaster, some zip walls, and i still have a few more toys on my shopping list. 
Speed is key on these, set up and then clean up takes up more time than anything. I've done lots of work in this complex (something like 415 units in 25 buildings) and with the right system I should be making 1k+ a day. It's not fun work but it will always be there and ther is never a worry about getting paid.


----------



## gazman

Nice one saska. You will love the multimaster.


----------



## Philma Crevices

saskataper said:


> I just picked up this little beauty yesterday for a big contract I just started repairing water damage in over 60 condo units. It's mostly popcorn ceiling damage ranging from a little bit of staining to removing and replacing large sections of ceiling.
> I also picked up a dewalt inspection camera a fein multimaster, some zip walls, and i still have a few more toys on my shopping list.
> Speed is key on these, set up and then clean up takes up more time than anything. I've done lots of work in this complex (something like 415 units in 25 buildings) and with the right system I should be making 1k+ a day. It's not fun work but it will always be there and ther is never a worry about getting paid.


1k a day... no wonder you got the dough to drop on tools :thumbup:
What's the inspection camera for?


----------



## saskataper

I use the inspection camera to check that it is indeed dried out and to look for mold and what not. My wife will likely make use of it as well as she is an insurance claims adjuster. 
It's great money but the crazy thing is the "restoration" companies charge 3 or 4 times what I do. It's gouging at its worst and its really starting to piss off my wife.


----------



## JustMe

fr8train said:


> I have the 360... it stays in the garage. It works fine, but I find the larger head equals more resistance and therefore is harder to push. I'll stick with my BTE super sander


I'm with you on that, fr8. I've tried some of the bigger headed sanders, including the 360, and keep coming back to my BTE to do the job best. (Best for me.)

I'm thinking one problem could be that there's a magnified sanding dust buildup under the larger pads more than there is in a narrower pad like BTE's - takes the same dust longer to work its way out from under the larger pads, so it's creating added resistance from the same amount of dust that's coming off. Makes for more work.

But I stand to be corrected, by those who like the larger pads.


----------



## fr8train

You are also pushing 3x's the surface area. Kinda like pushing 3 regular poles at the same time. I'll admit the last time I used the 360, I wasn't used to pushing a pole. Didn't have to. So I might think differently if I use it again. But what I would sand with the 360, PA does with the power sander, so why bother, lol


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I need a new 2.5 angle head and a new 8" flat box and I'm torn between Columbia and Blue line on both. Comments anyone?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I need a new 2.5 angle head and a new 8" flat box and I'm torn between Columbia and Blue line on both. Comments anyone?


I shall make you feel more torn then, I recommend the 2.5 Drywall master angle head. :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> I shall make you feel more torn then, I recommend the 2.5 Drywall master angle head. :thumbup::whistling2:


My last one was a DM it took a lot of adjusting to get it running right, and a frame broke. They don't sell the frame so I can fix it. They also want about $420 for a new one. We need a smiley that's flipping the bird.


----------



## gazman

I to have the Drywall Master Bonehead 2.5". It is a great angle head.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I have a 8" TapePro (Blueline) cant fault it. The lid opens up wide for cleaning. The wheels are on the outside which makes it one of the easier boxes to run bead with. You can also fit the reducer plate to it as an option. The only other comment I have is that after running there new Booster box, that is the way that I would go.:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

No booster box at walltools. What is it? Got a link?


----------



## Tim0282

The Blue Line boxes are made different than the Columbia/TapeTech style boxes. But I don't especially like my Columbia boxes. The lid doesn't come back after you have emptied the boxes. You have to pull it back. And the Blue Line are a lot taller so they wear on your arm different. Quality boxes, just have to run them a little different than the other guys. All that said......just my opinion.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim, I'm using a blue line now but I'll bet it's 30 years old and over worn. I was considering that or a Columbia fatboy 8".

I have to mention my DM 2.5 is the only head that I ever had that a frame fail on.


----------



## gazman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No booster box at walltools. What is it? Got a link?



Booster box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGCbpOxfSJA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUQiFqPISs5NV_ZOb_Gvm2ow


----------



## Philma Crevices

I don't have the dough to spend on tools right now  but those booster boxes look sweet for running bead


----------



## Tim0282

I agree. But those Booster boxes sure look tempting!


----------



## Mountain Man

I would go with the Columbia tools all the way. I use the 2 1/2" angle head to glaze behind the angle roller and I have the 8" fat boy box that is great for first coat. The tools both run like a dream and the angle head barely needed any break in time before it was running smooth!!


----------



## Square Foot

Philma Crevices said:


> I don't have the dough to spend on tools right now  but those booster boxes look sweet for running bead


Wish BL would get these over here to the states. 

Already run the TT version and want to try the Boosters.


----------



## Square Foot

Another vote for the 2.5" DM angle head. But don't be surprised if you have to tweak the factory set blades.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Booster box.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGCbpOxfSJA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUQiFqPISs5NV_ZOb_Gvm2ow


I think thats about the best box I've seen yet, now how the hell do I convince myself my old ones need replacing


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> I think thats about the best box I've seen yet, now how the hell do I convince myself my old ones need replacing



At the training day in Melbourne I ran one on the wall at my full stretched height (over 7 foot) easy as :thumbsup:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I was like what to heck, a taper bought this 2" nail spotter a few years ago, and didn't like it. First thing I did was rip those springs off:yes:

Then the 3.5 tin head was a must in my case. Was waiting and waiting for my supply house to get it in. Was getting stick of touching into my sides of my angles:furious:

Can you back charge a supply house for lost time:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

I have never thought about taking those springs off. I know the Blue Line with the wheels runs so much better than my Tape Tech that looks like the one you show. I am going to take the springs off and wipe the dust off. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I have never thought about taking those springs off. I know the Blue Line with the wheels runs so much better than my Tape Tech that looks like the one you show. I am going to take the springs off and wipe the dust off. Thanks for the tip!


I can't take credit for it









This will be really painful for me to say this but, it was Kiwiman who suggested to do that,,,,, and it works

But we cant let kiwimans head swell up, and have him float away like a balloon. So heres a little story about him, when he was a kid.:whistling2:

A farmer was out tending to his sheep, when he came upon a kiwi in one of his fields shagging a sheep, well a young boy (kiwiman) stood at the fence and watched. So the farmer approached the young kiwiman and said.
"whose that shagging my sheep?"
Kiwiman replied "My Daaaaaaaa'd"


----------



## Kiwiman

Tim0282 said:


> I have never thought about taking those springs off. I know the Blue Line with the wheels runs so much better than my Tape Tech that looks like the one you show. I am going to take the springs off and wipe the dust off. Thanks for the tip!


Which do you reckon is easier to keep the blade flat on the board Tim? the one with wheels or the one without?


----------



## Tim0282

I believe the one with wheels.


----------



## Mudslinger

Tim0282 said:


> I have never thought about taking those springs off. I know the Blue Line with the wheels runs so much better than my Tape Tech that looks like the one you show. I am going to take the springs off and wipe the dust off. Thanks for the tip!


I've had a Premiere 3" for years that came with no springs. Worked great, but I ended up putting 1 spring on it after buying a Blue Line 2". For me I end up having cleaner starts and stops with a little tension on the spotter. 2 springs is to much for me, but 1 is just right what a picky bastard lol.:jester:


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> I've had a Premiere 3" for years that came with no springs. Worked great, but I ended up putting 1 spring on it after buying a Blue Line 2". For me I end up having cleaner starts and stops with a little tension on the spotter. 2 springs is to much for me, but 1 is just right what a picky bastard lol.:jester:


I'm going to try this. Never thought of taking one or both off.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I'm going to try this. Never thought of taking one or both off.


Actually Mudslinger has a point, I think I ended up putting one spring back on, and I'm too lazy to walk out to my van and check for you:whistling2:So it's like the Goldilocks theory, 2 springs too much, no springs not enough, one spring just right.

So maybe Kiwiman isn't right:thumbup:

Or kiwi's are afraid of 3 ways of doing things:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Gator drywall sanding pad for pole is better then the ones with wing nuts. Doesn't flip sideways and scar the top coat. Easy and effective changing paper. Just got it today and already sold on it. Thumbs up.


----------



## fr8train

I have a BTE super sander, you have to do something really stupid to make it flip! And it's super light


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

fr8train said:


> I have a BTE super sander, you have to do something really stupid to make it flip! And it's super light


With the gator the paper and pad are like Velcro. Workes great in angles because of pad design. As of today I like it. Will it last more than a few months without breaking, I don't know. Such an upgrade from the other pice of junk I had.


----------



## 2buckcanuck




----------



## Tim0282

Yer gonna love it! Well maybe. I don't like that the lid won't come back after pushing mud out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Yer gonna love it! Well maybe. I don't like that the lid won't come back after pushing mud out.










WHAT


----------



## Tim0282

You always make me smile with your emoticons!! I really do prefer the TT or the Tape Worm boxes. Just because the lid goes back to the top when empty.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Tim0282 said:


> You always make me smile with your emoticons!! I really do prefer the TT or the Tape Worm boxes. Just because the lid goes back to the top when empty.



him and mudshark tought me how to use smileys,


----------



## icerock drywall

2buckcanuck said:


>


I got the 8'' fatboy not to long ago... for my 2nd coat:yes: and it rocks


----------



## gazman

I have the 12" for skimming, no complaints. Man does that thing hold some mud :yes:.


----------



## Toontowntaper

I love my Columbia boxes they run so nice

I have a set of g2 that work decent and I have a set of can am boxes that I haven't had the chance to run yet.


----------



## Tim0282

Does the lid on your Columbia boxes come back to the top after you use the mud in them? Mine don't and that is just a little annoying to me. Not all that bad, just a little. I still use them everyday, but.... And the taper has leaked out the top since day one. That is a little annoying, too. I was told to take it apart and squirt a bit of silicone in a certain spot and that should take care of it. Nice. Oh well, I still like the tools.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Does the lid on your Columbia boxes come back to the top after you use the mud in them? Mine don't and that is just a little annoying to me. Not all that bad, just a little. I still use them everyday, but.... And the taper has leaked out the top since day one. That is a little annoying, too. I was told to take it apart and squirt a bit of silicone in a certain spot and that should take care of it. Nice. Oh well, I still like the tools.


From this site, I learnt about taking the springs off the box...so....

With my NS 10" box, I keep one spring off. It will come back when half full, but will stay down if I totally empty the box. That one don't bother me too much. the pro is, it makes doing stand ups or butt joints more easy to do, the con is I half to pull back on the lid to fill it...... so since your old like me Tim,,, odds are you have some older boxes kicking around, and you could try different springs on it. Maybe with all this talk of springs off or on being talked about on DWT ,Aaron put lighter spring resistance on the boxes, but I could be wrong. But doing so, could also make doing butts and stand ups harder to do ,,,so









Now if the box leaked, that would piss me off:furious:

Guess I should shut up till I try my box first, see how it runs,,,, but no house till this weekend

Why are houses always ready on a Friday:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall

new drill


----------



## Square Foot

Tim0282 said:


> Does the lid on your Columbia boxes come back to the top after you use the mud in them? Mine don't and that is just a little annoying to me. Not all that bad, just a little. I still use them everyday, but.... And the taper has leaked out the top since day one. That is a little annoying, too. I was told to take it apart and squirt a bit of silicone in a certain spot and that should take care of it. Nice. Oh well, I still like the tools.



I really want to try one of these Columbia Zooks but all this talk about leaking bothers me a bit. Neither my TT or DM leak....what is different about the Columbia that causes this?


----------



## Tim0282

Mine leaks out the side, behind the sprocket. Sure makes a mess.


----------



## Mountain Man

Square Foot said:


> I really want to try one of these Columbia Zooks but all this talk about leaking bothers me a bit. Neither my TT or DM leak....what is different about the Columbia that causes this?


I've had my Columbia for 8 years and no leaks, no rebuilds. It's still running great!!


----------



## Tim0282

I am more and more convinced I got a fluke.  Other than the leak, it is a smooth running taper.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

somehow I think 2clutz dropped his new Col Taper


----------



## Philma Crevices

My columbia will leak as mentioned only after removing and cleaning under the cap for maintenance. After running a time or 2 mud fills in the spots 2bucks leaks from. Silicone on the cap helps for the older ones like mine too.

For Tim's leak, not sure whats up, could be the drive dog/cable drum needs a new plastic bushing? If you're confident to work on your zook it's pretty basic to remove all the parts to see where its coming from


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> My columbia will leak as mentioned only after removing and cleaning under the cap for maintenance. After running a time or 2 mud fills in the spots 2bucks leaks from. Silicone on the cap helps for the older ones like mine too.
> 
> For Tim's leak, not sure whats up, could be the drive dog/cable drum needs a new plastic bushing? If you're confident to work on your zook it's pretty basic to remove all the parts to see where its coming from


Agreed:yes:

That's why in my one thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/columbia-automatic-taper-review-bazooka-4643/ I was debating weather it's worth it to have the crash plate that removes.

Personally, I think it's better to treat the Grenade release as a quick access for maintenance, rather than for cleaning. I would compare it to the quick release pumps, with the 2 clips for quick access to the seals. How many guys take apart their pumps to clean them after every use (shut up "Cazna the clean":jester. Actually my supply guy who repairs my tools, gets livid with me:furious: when I take my pump in to get the seals replaced. He always has one hell of a time to open my pump, since I never use the quick release feature....... So maybe use the quick release feature once and a while, on both tools....

As for Tim

I would love to sit down with you some day Tim and have a coffee/beer with you, you must be a very easy going nice guy. I would be livid :furious:, if my zook leaked behind the spocket.


----------



## cazna

Lol, No I don't clean it after EVERY use.

I did leave it in the bucket and kept adding mud for a week or so once, That's a great way to remove the colour off the pump.

So now just hose off the outside and cap it with the pump caps.

Unless im not going to use it for a while, Then it gets the full clean, It would go all mankey if I didn't.


----------



## Tim0282

As for Tim

I would love to sit down with you some day Tim and have a coffee/beer with you, you must be a very easy going nice guy. I would be livid :furious:, if my zook leaked behind the spocket.

2Buck,
I am way to easy going, I guess. People tend to walk all over me at times. I should just take the time to take it apart and see where it needs a dab of silicone. I imagine that is all it needs. Guess I am just too tired of fighting with these companies anymore. They are supposed to check stuff before they send them out. As far as cleaning. I clean all of the tools at the end of each day. Even when we are going to use the same ones the next day. I like drywall but I sure don't like getting that mud on me. :no:


----------



## Tim0282

And I would love to sit down with you, too. I have some friends visiting here that are from London. Seems like they recently moved to Glencoe. Isn't that real close to you? Maybe some day I can go visit them and come see you!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> And I would love to sit down with you, too. I have some friends visiting here that are from London. Seems like they recently moved to Glencoe. Isn't that real close to you? Maybe some day I can go visit them and come see you!


Holly it is a small world:thumbup:

Yep, I work in London most of the time, and Live in Glencoe.

And your friends picked the perfect time to move to Glencoe. They just opened up a Tim Hortons in our little town of red necks. I hope your friends realize this town is full of a bunch of hill billy red necks:blink:

So when are you coming up here to visit them. They won't let me across your boarder anymore, b/c of something I use to like when I was younger,,,,,,


----------



## Tim0282

You make me laugh, 2Buck!!
He is a painter there! Shoot him!


----------



## Tim0282

Just talked to Ron. He moved from London to Burlington. My bad, I thought he moved to Glencoe. Still pretty close to you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Just talked to Ron. He moved from London to Burlington. My bad, I thought he moved to Glencoe. Still pretty close to you.


A painter eh'









Then Burlington sounds like a good place for him, that's about 3 hours from Glencoe:whistling2:


----------



## Makitaboy

HAha, half way between us 2 buck......
Lets meet in the middle and get 'um!


----------



## harvv

Have been having a great time with my new tool purchases...unfortunately no pictures.

I actually really enjoy hanging so after seeing everyone on this site praising the hilti collated i had to start keeping my eye out for one.

So i was perusing ebay a while back and happened to come across a hilti SD 4500 with a 50 ft cord and the smd 57 attachment...it appeared to be in quite good shape from the pictures and had zero bids on it somehow with a few hours to go. Anyways i ended up winning it for 20 bucks bidding against one other person.

(i have never seen anyone around here use anything other than the standard dewalts, and after telling a few buddies that i had it coming in the mail they all told me it was gonna be junk and that theyd tried sencos and hated them etc etc)

Ended up getting it....the only thing i can say is that after screwing off the first 5 boards all i could think of is holy crap...this is amazing. I had to stop myself from immediately buying the cordless it was so awesome. I think it was a 60 board job, didnt have a single jam...going into angles was surprisingly fine..had a couple misses that i backed out easily removing the attachment in half a second...no complaints whatsoever. I messed around a bit with its normal bit holder and nosecone and oddly it felt extremely sensitive compared to my makita...like the gun had to be positioned just perfect all the time....could just be me being weird with something im not used to though i dunno. Either way the thing is damn awesome and if i had the money id get the cordless immediately.



Other new purchases. I ended up buying the complete internal angle set off walltools (2" and 2.5" blueline glazers)The first job about had me wanting to sling everything through the window. Mud way way too thin, too much on wall(and so much on myself i looked like a damn ghost)...and id say the main problem was that since im used to doing everything by hand and seeing the tape completely covered i assumed thats how it should be here as well...after i found out that was not the case things went much smoother. OH! and probably the most annoying thing was that the dumb ballhead adapter that goes on the extension pole would keep slipping free from the weight of the flusher when id lift it up to do a run. Even after tightening the damn thing with pliers it would just slip and hang loosely on the pole. I almost sent it back it was so irritating. Fortunately fixed this problem by swiping two o-rings off an old garden hose and tightening it down with them in place...fixed the issue 100%. 

Sorry for the long rambling, buttt after the first few horrific painful incidents i was able to get everything going smoothly(fortunately with some helpful tips from dwt members) and it has been amazingly fast, fun, and looks great. 

Have been very fortunate to have tons of work so lots of practice. (have also been trying to introduce the new tools to some other hangers and mudders but they refuse to hear anything about em)


----------



## Philma Crevices

Grats on the new toys.. err, I mean tools :whistling2:

One thing that my be making things messier than need be is the 2" head. I have one sitting that I'll never touch again. Flushing with that size, especially behind a zook, leaves a major mud trail


----------



## Makitaboy

harvv said:


> Ended up getting it....the only thing i can say is that after screwing off the first 5 boards all i could think of is holy crap...this is amazing.


They are awesome..... anyone who thinks different is crazy.
Imagine roofing with a hammer...even framing now. 




harvv said:


> (i have never seen anyone around here use anything other than the standard dewalts, and after telling a few buddies that i had it coming in the mail they all told me it was gonna be junk and that theyd tried sencos and hated them etc etc)


They are testy, every gun has a sweet spot, and you just gotta find it. the "weight" you put into screwing, as well as pushing beside on the board where your screwing makes a difference. I have my makita set to screw "deep", but I press lightly on my followthrough. when I had a hilti, it took a bit more weight. sencos/rigid are bad, but at HD you can get them for a 100 bucks.


----------



## saskataper

Any of you Aussies seen one of these?
http://youtu.be/vQJ9EBkFKYA
Not available in North America yet but they just rebranded them as the festool duradrive so they might be on the way. They look pretty slick, brushless motors and an auto mode so you don't have to pull the trigger so the batteries should last a long time. 
They look slow in the video but I'm guessing that could be just the operator.


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> They look slow in the video but I'm guessing that could be just the operator.


And the fact he put 50 extra screws on a little piece of board.
Does look like a nifty tool though for smaller jobs. I'd use it !


----------



## keke

saskataper said:


> Any of you Aussies seen one of these?
> http://youtu.be/vQJ9EBkFKYA
> Not available in North America yet but they just rebranded them as the festool duradrive so they might be on the way. They look pretty slick, brushless motors and an auto mode so you don't have to pull the trigger so the batteries should last a long time.
> They look slow in the video but I'm guessing that could be just the operator.


yes I had this gun for testing and I can tell you after 5 min I just wanted to throw it in the bin. and don't blame that poor guy they're slow and I stick with the best gun I ever tried HILTI :yes:


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> Any of you Aussies seen one of these?
> http://youtu.be/vQJ9EBkFKYA
> Not available in North America yet but they just rebranded them as the festool duradrive so they might be on the way. They look pretty slick, brushless motors and an auto mode so you don't have to pull the trigger so the batteries should last a long time.
> They look slow in the video but I'm guessing that could be just the operator.



Haven't seen that one as yet Saska. Our local trade depo had the earlier model , I think it was around 10.5V. It was a bit underwhelming.


----------



## moore

I see bugle heads and clickers....:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Not New.. But after I replace the ply boards. these four 10 footers will come in handy.. I even got two pair of stilts and a box of screws out the deal..I gave the better pair of stilts to the ole man [duras] I kept the [sur stilts] all they really need are new shoes..:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Hey moore, Those little washer head things you put on a drywall screw for screwing up sagging ceiling board repairs, To give the head more cover you posted a while back?? Whats the name of them?? Where you get them?? I have asked drywall zone about them and the prest on invisa backs a few times but they are too useless to bother replying to me :furious: And to think, I stuck up for them in the don't buy from drywallzone thread, Are you reading Woody, Thanks for not replying............twice.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Hey moore, Those little washer head things you put on a drywall screw for screwing up sagging ceiling board repairs, To give the head more cover you posted a while back?? Whats the name of them?? Where you get them?? I have asked drywall zone about them and the prest on invisa backs a few times but they are too useless to bother replying to me :furious: And to think, I stuck up for them in the don't buy from drywallzone thread, Are you reading Woody, Thanks for not replying............twice.


You mean these type of thingamagoobers

Check under stucco supplies


----------



## cazna

Havent seen those before?? Moore had some steel washer things??


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Hey moore, Those little washer head things you put on a drywall screw for screwing up sagging ceiling board repairs, To give the head more cover you posted a while back?? Whats the name of them?? Where you get them?? I have asked drywall zone about them and the prest on invisa backs a few times but they are too useless to bother replying to me :furious: And to think, I stuck up for them in the don't buy from drywallzone thread, Are you reading Woody, Thanks for not replying............twice.


http://www.demandproducts.com/EIFS-items/item.php?l2=3,11,3&sku=GROUPD525

They have two types ...I like the ones without the prongs.. How many do you need Cazna? I have a full box I can send you two heaping hands full.....Hell I need to send kiwiman his civil war slugs and Icerock that old banjo ..I even have some plastering tools I would like to send Mr brightstar....I WILL get off my Indian giver ass next week and send it all out!!! 

I have your old addy Cazna Before you built the Miss that fine new home..


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> You mean these type of thingamagoobers
> 
> Check under stucco supplies


I think those are for drivet.. Would work just as well though :yes:far as I can see!


----------



## cazna

Mate, That would be awesome, Cheers, I have big textured ceiling that's cracked and needs repaired, Sanded and skimmed etc, Its prob about 5m wide and 13m long but one sheet is sagging quite bad so was wondering how the hell I will ever get it screwed back up, Drywall screws will just pop, Then I remembered your pics of those washers and thought ahh ha, That would do it.

I will pm you my new address, And this summer I will do a walk though and around of the house we built, Landscapings all done now, Even got grass.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Mate, That would be awesome, Cheers, I have big textured ceiling that's cracked and needs repaired, Sanded and skimmed etc, Its prob about 5m wide and 13m long but one sheet is sagging quite bad so was wondering how the hell I will ever get it screwed back up, Drywall screws will just pop, Then I remembered your pics of those washers and thought ahh ha, That would do it.
> 
> I will pm you my new address, And this summer I will do a walk though and around of the house we built, Landscapings all done now, Even got grass.


I'll send them off In the morning Cazna..Sounds like you need them:thumbsup: pretty quick..


----------



## cazna

No Panic if your busy moore, Im not doing it for a while yet, Insurance etc etc, EQC earthquake commission is very slow here.


----------



## mudslingr

Been contemplating it a long time and finally ordered a Mudrunner. I hope it works as well as many of you say. Can't wait to give it a try !

Also ordered a new Columbia Taper. It's about time I had a new one from the get go.

Thanks to Kim at All-Wall.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> No Panic if your busy moore, Im not doing it for a while yet, Insurance etc etc, EQC earthquake commission is very slow here.


 I'll send it off tomorrow !


----------



## A smooth finish

moore said:


> http://www.demandproducts.com/EIFS-items/item.php?l2=3,11,3&sku=GROUPD525
> 
> They have two types ...I like the ones without the prongs.. How many do you need Cazna? I have a full box I can send you two heaping hands full.....Hell I need to send kiwiman his civil war slugs and Icerock that old banjo ..I even have some plastering tools I would like to send Mr brightstar....I WILL get off my Indian giver ass next week and send it all out!!!
> 
> I have your old addy Cazna Before you built the Miss that fine new home..


I start a job next week that they used those on the entire ceiling. Im hoping they cover well.


----------



## Makitaboy

Can't wait to try this one out.....







Yeah, there is a good 1" taper front to back,
Similar to Japanese towels. 
Think it helps with burnishing...










Got a sample of veneziano and Marmarino.


----------



## mudslingr

Received all my new toys yesterday and today.

The Columbia taper and nail spotters are very nice. Very strange holding brand new ones in my hands but I like it ! The extendable handles are great. All-Wall tossed in a can of lube and a t-shirt cause that's the kinda guys they are.:thumbsup:

To be honest, I think I saw a Mudrunner briefly at the Trim-Tex facility and only in pictures and on video. From what I saw I thought that it was kind of a cheesy looking tool.:whistling2: So I'm not quite sure why I ordered one. BUT, I must say that I am quite impressed with this thing ! :thumbup:It's a very sturdy heavy duty tool that looks like it can hold up to what we do with them. Can't wait to give it a try.

Ordered a Manta Ray from the Trim-Tex e-store and they threw in a bonus Goldblatt Bladerunner.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

You will love the mud runner.


----------



## mld

You will not love the blade runner:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

I already have a Bladerunner and I like it. Helps me come up with some crazy off the cuff designs.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Mate, That would be awesome, Cheers, I have big textured ceiling that's cracked and needs repaired, Sanded and skimmed etc, Its prob about 5m wide and 13m long but one sheet is sagging quite bad so was wondering how the hell I will ever get it screwed back up, Drywall screws will just pop, Then I remembered your pics of those washers and thought ahh ha, That would do it.
> 
> I will pm you my new address, And this summer I will do a walk though and around of the house we built, Landscapings all done now, Even got grass.


No wonder you sheep shaggers piss & moan about the shipping from the great Northern Hemisphere ...UPS wanted $100 to ship that little box of washers to New Zealand !! I was like!  **** dat! He ain't that good a friend ...lol!!! :laughing: 
I sent them by way of Obama mail Cazna ..My fingers are crossed so I hope you receive the package !!:yes: 

No kidding tho...If you like em and need a whole box It's a lot cheaper if I order from them then send to you..:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> No wonder you sheep shaggers piss & moan about the shipping from the great Northern Hemisphere ...UPS wanted $100 to ship that little box of washers to New Zealand !! I was like!  **** dat! He ain't that good a friend ...lol!!! :laughing:
> I sent them by way of Obama mail Cazna ..My fingers are crossed so I hope you receive the package !!:yes:
> 
> No kidding tho...If you like em and need a whole box It's a lot cheaper if I order from them then send to you..:thumbsup:


Just went through the same thing.....

Ups wanted $185 bucks to ship my zook. From where I live, that would be like shipping a package from Detroit to Chicago, but add on a hour and a half drive.(London)

Our communist post office wanted 45 bucks, with taxes included (UPS would actually be 185x 13% hst = $209.05).

Oh my God, maybe communism does work


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> No wonder you sheep shaggers piss & moan about the shipping from the great Northern Hemisphere ...UPS wanted $100 to ship that little box of washers to New Zealand !! I was like!  **** dat! He ain't that good a friend ...lol!!! :laughing:
> I sent them by way of Obama mail Cazna ..My fingers are crossed so I hope you receive the package !!
> 
> No kidding tho...If you like em and need a whole box It's a lot cheaper if I order from them then send to you..:thumbsup:


One 3 point creaser wheel from walltools is $100 or so just in shipping moore, If it was to expensive I certainly didn't expect you to send, So whats Obama mail?? Some sort of super cheap snail mail?? Maybe they will be here by xmas 

Thanks for the effort, Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> One 3 point creaser wheel from walltools is $100 or so just in shipping moore, If it was to expensive I certainly didn't expect you to send, So whats Obama mail?? Some sort of super cheap snail mail?? Maybe they will be here by xmas
> 
> Thanks for the effort, Much appreciated. :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> What I meant by Obama mail Is The US POSTAL SYSTEM ...You should receive it by the end of next week Cazna..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> One 3 point creaser wheel from walltools is $100 or so just in shipping moore, If it was to expensive I certainly didn't expect you to send, So whats Obama mail?? Some sort of super cheap snail mail?? Maybe they will be here by xmas
> 
> Thanks for the effort, Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


$100 bucks for a 3 point creaser wheel

.
.
.







Dear Icerock drywall

I shall need you to send me back a certain part off my Bazooka when it arrives. I'm going to sell it to "Cazna the clean" for 80 bucks:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> $100 bucks for a 3 point creaser wheel
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Icerock drywall
> 
> I shall need you to send me back a certain part off my Bazooka when it arrives. I'm going to sell it to "Cazna the clean" for 80 bucks:whistling2:


$100 just for shipping that is.

Guess what i have done, Go on guess,.................Have you ever heard of mallet finger???? No?? Neither did i until 10.30 pm last night when i went take of my sock.

My middle finger made a funny crack/pop and i pulled back and looked at it and thought OMG i have disclocated the tip of my finger WTF oh god the pain, The overwheling pain, Its coming, Hang on it will be here soon, My god this is going to make scream like my 3 year old daughter...................But it didnt hurt  The tip of my left hand middle finger was bent 90degree and i couldnt straighten it........Well i can with my other hand just not on the finger.

So i had a shower and yanked and pulled on it everyway i could imagine, (HEY, My finger im talking about :furious But it didnt seem dislocated and it still didnt hurt.

So then i went to hospitial to get it checked out, Turns out the tendon on the top of finger the connects under the nail has come off, Classic mallet finger.

So now i have to wear this plastic sleeve thing taped on for 6 weeks or so to keep it straight and hopefully it heals, The doc said they may operate but they never use to so now i will see what happens, I Will still be able to work and im still waiting for the pain?? What the hells up with that??


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> $100 just for shipping that is.
> 
> Guess what i have done, Go on guess,.................Have you ever heard of mallet finger???? No?? Neither did i until 10.30 pm last night when i went take of my sock.
> 
> My middle finger made a funny crack/pop and i pulled back and looked at it and thought OMG i have disclocated the tip of my finger WTF oh god the pain, The overwheling pain, Its coming, Hang on it will be here soon, My god this is going to make scream like my 3 year old daughter...................But it didnt hurt  The tip of my left hand middle finger was bent 90degree and i couldnt straighten it........Well i can with my other hand just not on the finger.
> 
> So i had a shower and yanked and pulled on it everyway i could imagine, (HEY, My finger im talking about :furious But it didnt seem dislocated and it still didnt hurt.
> 
> So then i went to hospitial to get it checked out, Turns out the tendon on the top of finger the connects under the nail has come off, Classic mallet finger.
> 
> So now i have to wear this plastic sleeve thing taped on for 6 weeks or so to keep it straight and hopefully it heals, The doc said they may operate but they never use to so now i will see what happens, I Will still be able to work and im still waiting for the pain?? What the hells up with that??


I suggest you get your wife to start undressing you from now on:whistling2:.......and maybe dress you too:blink:

Or maybe stop wearing socks


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> I suggest you get your wife to start undressing you from now on:whistling2:.......and maybe dress you too:blink:
> 
> Or maybe stop wearing socks


Well i wont be reaching down with left hand and rasing up right foot and hooking my sock with middle finger ever again,


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Well i wont be reaching down with left hand and rasing up right foot and hooking my sock with middle finger ever again,


Pain or no pain, I probably would have screamed like a girl anyway just because it looked painful :shutup:


----------



## Tim0282

I have never heard of it. Seems it would get in the way a bit. Wonder what caused it.


----------



## fr8train

Tim0282 said:


> I have never heard of it. Seems it would get in the way a bit. Wonder what caused it.


I've never heard of it either, but this trade takes it toll on the body in many ways!


----------



## Kiwiman

.....
:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Here is it. Your finger looks like the pic below, I guess it would get in the way but you see that plastic splint thing, I have to wear one those now, Prob till xmas.

I really cant say its drywall wear and tear, Most of you guys are doing more than me as I paint as well, and its my left hand, my holding hand, I think I just caught my finger and it twisted a bit funny, I still cant believe no pain, swelling brusing at all???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mallet_finger


----------



## Toontowntaper

Yikes cazna looks crazy but glad it's not painful hopefully you have some kind I speedy recovery 

The saying is sit on it and rotate well cazna you took that meaning literally lol


----------



## Kiwiman

Looks like your left nostril might have to wait a few weeks


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Looks like your left nostril might have to wait a few weeks


Oh god no, It will block. Actually that brings back a memory, I had my right arm in a sling for a while once, If you use your left hand it almost feels like someone else is doing it.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Oh god no, It will block. Actually that brings back a memory, I had my right arm in a sling for a while once, If you use your left hand it almost feels like someone else is doing it.


:blink: Your right! That does feel weird !


----------



## fr8train

Dbl post


----------



## fr8train

I picked this up over the weekend. Works very well so far!


----------



## fr8train

Waiting for me when I got home!


----------



## mudslingr

I've seen that heater before fr8. It works real well.
And I really like the extra long cord on the gun. Wish they would all come like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Only 70,000 BTUs but I think it kicks out plenty of heat, for now anyway. We've only been using it for an hour or so in the morning to take the chill out. 

I have a 125,000 btu ProTemp torpedo heater/salamander that's in the shop, went to use it on Friday, and it wouldn't fire. Been a bit of a headache since I bought it new 3-4 years ago. P.A. has an OLD 165,000 btu Reddy Heater. He brought it on Monday, hasn't been used in 4 years, has 4 yr old fuel in it.... Plugged it in, and it fired up immediately! LOL 

I guess they really don't make em like they used too!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Not New.. But after I replace the ply boards. these four 10 footers will come in handy.. I even got two pair of stilts and a box of screws out the deal..I gave the better pair of stilts to the ole man [duras] I kept the [sur stilts] all they really need are new shoes..:thumbup:


I Went by today to pick up 2 set of casters /mini scaffold / drop chords/ hanging bench / Materials ..etc... My good friend hung it it up after 35 + years in the trade ...Sold all his tools ..his car and truck ..packed all his chit in a u-haul and headed for California ... When I talked to him yesterday he was driving through Nebraska .. 


He Is ! One of the best hanger / finishers Iv'e ever known! 
I asked him ...What will you do when you get to Cali.? He said . IT WON'T BE DRYWALL!!! 



THANK YOU MEXICO !!!:notworthy::notworthy:furious: 


Around here ...Just so you boys here at DWT will know ...The coronas will hang for $3.50 -$4.00 per board ..finish for $6 -$8 per board . ...YEAH!:yes: you do the math!


----------



## Philma Crevices

If your bud's heading to southern Cali and he's as good as ya say he is.... $30/hr here, $38 2 hrs north, plus benies for commercial :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> If your bud's heading to southern Cali and he's as good as ya say he is.... $30/hr here, $38 2 hrs north, plus benies for commercial :whistling2:


That's what he told me!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

It also cost more to live in the blue.


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> What I meant by Obama mail Is The US POSTAL SYSTEM ...You should receive it by the end of next week Cazna..


 
Hey Moore, Got your parcel and sent half to kiwiman, Thanks so much man :thumbup::thumbsup: , They will last years, I would post a pic but this new computers got me a bit screwed up at the moment.


----------



## Kiwiman

:thumbsup: Yup thanks a million Moore, those washers will be one of those things you don't realize you have a use for them until you've got them.
But thanks even more for the civil war slug....very cool


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Hey Moore, Got your parcel and sent half to kiwiman, Thanks so much man :thumbup::thumbsup: , They will last years, I would post a pic but this new computers got me a bit screwed up at the moment.


The supply I deal with keep them in stock... If you need more . When I got that box of washers all they had were the ones with the prongs...Now they have the ones without the prongs which are a better IMO.. I think I threw a few of them in the package .... Next time I get a box of the flat washers I'll send ya a bunch!


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> :thumbsup: Yup thanks a million Moore, those washers will be one of those things you don't realize you have a use for them until you've got them.
> But thanks even more for the civil war slug....very cool


From what I was told those slugs came from an abandoned ammunition wagon that sunk in a creek bed near Rice VA. during the walk from Appomattox to Richmond. The war was over so they just left it.. 
I'm not a buff on the Civil war ...But have friends that are ...I think near the end of the war they switched over to mini balls which were little paper sacks full of bbs [buckshot] This was to lessen the weight they had to carry ..and save money on slugs.. On the walk to Richmond these guys dropped what they didn't need.. Not far from where I grew up is a road called 'Mini ball lane ' When the farmers turn the ground over there [even today] you can still find the mini balls :yes:


----------



## saskataper

Festool just started selling their Granat line of sandpaper for the planex in North America, it supposed to last forever and is available in more grits. Up till now they only had sapphire 24 and 36 then brilliant 2 from 80 -240. Granat goes from 40-320. I picked up the 60 which should be perfect for painted popcorn ceilings and the 320 which I am pumped to try for final sand.


----------



## fr8train

Tuco's brother from another mother!


----------



## moore

So you'd rather have seams on that bulk head than a couple of butts Fr8 ?
Me too.:yes:
That OSI glue kinda sucks since they made it non flammable . It seems before it had a better bond.. Is that USG Regular board?


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> So you'd rather have seams on that bulk head than a couple of butts Fr8 ?
> Me too.:yes:
> That OSI glue kinda sucks since they made it non flammable . It seems before it had a better bond.. Is that USG Regular board?


Normally would've hung that in 2 pieces, one butt on each side. The dwc cut us so tight on 5/8, the was maybe 1/4 sheet left in pieces. So that was done out of necessity.

Glue, we use what is provided.

USG and Certainteed, I do believe. Not the lightweight 5/8. Not code around here.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Not the lightweight 5/8. Not code around here.




Smart guys up there!


----------



## harvv

Picked up one of these for 18 bucks.

http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/jwnmo.sytst/v/vspfiles/photos/NEBOWORKBRITE-2.jpg

Surprisingly strong magnet and quite bright!

Oh and the guy at the desk also somehow conned me into grabbing one of these as well.

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/7/2/6/5/1/7/webimg/600472386_o.jpg


----------



## Mudslinger

Just picked this up tonight on the way home. Found it on craigslist 24"x16' 500# capacity brand new for $200. I swear you could dance an Irish jig 50' up if you were so inclined.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> Just picked this up tonight on the way home. Found it on craigslist 24"x16' 500# capacity brand new for $200. I swear you could dance an Irish jig 50' up if you were so inclined.:yes:


Nice plank. I have worked on one. No problem walking stilts on them. But they take two men and a boy to move around. Great price!


----------



## Mudslinger

Tim0282 said:


> Nice plank. I have worked on one. No problem walking stilts on them. But they take two men and a boy to move around. Great price!


I had one 10 yrs back, and have missed it since a low life stole it. We've been running into so many 2 story great rooms where you have to plank to scaffold over stairways that are open to the basement I thought it was time to get another. This Werner is only 81lbs so it only took one Scandinavian to load it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> I had one 10 yrs back, and have missed it since a low life stole it. We've been running into so many 2 story great rooms where you have to plank to scaffold over stairways that are open to the basement I thought it was time to get another. This Werner is only 81lbs so it only took one Scandinavian to load it.:thumbsup:


Makes ya mad when somebody steals stuff!
The houses seem to be getting taller and taller. Makes the stairways longer. I have a couple 16 footers and sometimes they are just not quite long enough. You found a good buy here. I think they are 350 or so new, aren't they? Nice find.


----------



## mudslingr

Wow ! You got a great deal on that plank.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger

Tim0282 said:


> Makes ya mad when somebody steals stuff!
> The houses seem to be getting taller and taller. Makes the stairways longer. I have a couple 16 footers and sometimes they are just not quite long enough. You found a good buy here. I think they are 350 or so new, aren't they? Nice find.


Thanks, I was seeing $375 on the lower side, and up to $470 on the high side. I don't know how they can justify almost $100 more at some places. I've been getting stairways that are in a C shape with 2 landings. So I have to plank from floor height out to the first landing, then run a plank from there out to the scaffold. I'm a big(heavy) guy so I tend to go overboard when it comes to scaffold, planks, and ladders lol.


----------



## mld

Mudslinger said:


> I had one 10 yrs back, and have missed it since a low life stole it. We've been running into so many 2 story great rooms where you have to plank to scaffold over stairways that are open to the basement I thought it was time to get another. This Werner is only 81lbs so it only took one Scandinavian to load it.:thumbsup:


Good thing you bought it from a Scandinavian, ya ?:jester:


----------



## Mudslinger

mld said:


> Good thing you bought it from a Scandinavian, ya ?:jester:


I was the Scandinavian doing the loading for that price.:thumbup: Lucky to get it in my spray truck, plank is 16' and the box is 16' outside. I had to throw it on top of the sprayer and water tank at an angle. Think I'll use a vehicle with a ladder rack next time lol.


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> Thanks, I was seeing $375 on the lower side, and up to $470 on the high side. I don't know how they can justify almost $100 more at some places. I've been getting stairways that are in a C shape with 2 landings. So I have to plank from floor height out to the first landing, then run a plank from there out to the scaffold. I'm a big(heavy) guy so I tend to go overboard when it comes to scaffold, planks, and ladders lol.


I'm with you. I weigh 200 and one guy that works for me is 230 or 240 and the other is probably 350. So we don't use light weight stuff either.


----------



## moore

$200 Was a steal! http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=2822&categoryID=69 

There has been times where I could use 2 of em.


----------



## VANMAN

Bought 2 of these led lights! They r great and rechargable!:thumbup:
Run for 4hrs at a time and man they dont half show up ur work!!


----------



## Tim0282

VANMAN said:


> Bought 2 of these led lights! They r great and rechargable!:thumbup:
> Run for 4hrs at a time and man they dont half show up ur work!!


Nice light, VanMan! What brand is it?


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Bought 2 of these led lights! They r great and rechargable!:thumbup:
> Run for 4hrs at a time and man they dont half show up ur work!!


Turn the light off Van so we can see them


----------



## JustMe

....


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Turn the light off Van so we can see them


I can't see nothin now!!!


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> Nice light, VanMan! What brand is it?


No idea they r in the van!!!!:blink:
Cost £50 each but would say they have payed for them selves many times over already as we dont get power in our houses! And its dark till 9 in the morning and then gets dark about 2 in the afternoon!! 
Bought them from a place called LED Hut!


----------



## Tim0282

http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-flood-lights.html

One of these?


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Turn the light off Van so we can see them


I have pics with them off!!! But this piece of sh*t computer wont load them!!:furious:
Need 2 buy a new comp by the looks o it!!


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-flood-lights.html
> 
> One of these?


Yea thats the lights!!! Can't rate them high enough!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

For only 10 watts of light that looks like it throws out a lot of light and portable for check out


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> For only 10 watts of light that looks like it throws out a lot of light and portable for check out


They sure do!! Great for check out!
Maybe 2 good!!!


----------



## VANMAN

Arrived Yesterday!!:thumbup:
Was getting fed up of my flex so thought i woud try 1 of these!
Head seems pretty slack not 2 ridgid!!!
Half the price of a flex!!!:thumbsup:
Piece of sh*t comp wont load a pic of it!!:furious:
Its a Strata DW 20 sander!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN

Just noticed in the book for it they do a compact version of it!!!:thumbsup:
Looks like i need 2 spend more cash!!!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Just picked up a Columbia 8" angle box Columbia 3.5" angle head with new blades Columbia extendable angle box handle and a northstar extendable handle.... For a Verny low price of $250


----------



## fr8train

I really need to sit down with my angle heads, watch the Columbia vid, and get them adjusted. They work, but they're not right.


----------



## Kiwiman

fr8train said:


> I really need to sit down with my angle heads, watch the Columbia vid, and get them adjusted. They work, but they're not right.


There's only a flys nut of difference between adjusted right and adjusted wrong, sometimes it helps to adjust them on a job where you've got plenty of time to tweak it and experiment with the changes, my Northstars seem to run better with almost no rock, with too much rock I get pocks in the mud from it applying too thick.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Picked up some new trowels only because I thought I lost mine and was very sad.... Ends up my brother found it in his tools...


----------



## mudslingr

Picked up a Festool Planex sander and extractor a couple weeks ago. 

First time I ever ran a power sander and I must say it was a little tricky :blink:at first getting used to the settings and the articulation of the head itself. Took me about a couple hours to feel comfortable with it and figure out the settings.

Would have posted a vid of me using it for the first time BUT I would have had to give myself some negative noob comments on my Youtube channel. :yes: Good thing it's only a small walk-in.

http://youtu.be/8iF8wSUCQbQ

Thanks to Scott(saskataper) for giving me some tips and pointers.


----------



## killerjune

i buy last week a planex . what is the tips and pointer ?


----------



## mudslingr

Festool left a couple tips on my channel. Take another look.:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune

i dont find..


----------



## mudslingr

You have to sign in to Youtube to read the comments here.

http://youtu.be/8iF8wSUCQbQ


----------



## killerjune

thx.


----------



## harvv

That is awesome


----------



## Newagestucco

Its nice to see the guys been buying the planex
I been using mine since march great tool

Now I just pick up a new mini zook to add to my zook collection
Try it today works good
Mark at wall board 
tried it today cool


----------



## Newagestucco




----------



## Newagestucco

Toon

Those curry trowel are the best


----------



## Toontowntaper

Newagestucco said:


> Toon Those curry trowel are the best


I love the curry trowel didn't take long to fall in love lol it was love at first site ( get it site ) lol .... I do love my kraft elite series very nice also ... Makes me want to keep adding to the collection now and basically stop the knives and pan


----------



## Newagestucco

Toontowntaper said:


> I love the curry trowel didn't take long to fall in love lol it was love at first site ( get it site ) lol .... I do love my kraft elite series very nice also ... Makes me want to keep adding to the collection now and basically stop the knives and pan


Very good trowel been using the curry for along time
Wont use anything else



:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

:thumbup:....


----------



## chris

Bought a Bazooka:thumbsup:. Couldnt pass it up, 3 bills. It looks brand new. G:thumbsup: got a nailspotter , new banjo, hopper and misc stuff to go with for another hundred. 400 total


----------



## Tim0282

I'd say you did real good!


----------



## chris

the spotter. for sale:jester:


----------



## Tim0282

It looks new, too.


----------



## cazna

Look good chris, Great price, Are you a bazooka user?? I thought you were into banjos or was it to good to pass up.


----------



## chris

Kinda long story but we took over the drywall on a church addition. A semi-retired handyman electrician is a member and doing the wiring. He mentioned it and brought it to the job. I bought it all, couldnt pass it up. Looks like I will be a greenhorn again:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

Sounds like you were in the right place at the right time.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> Bought a Bazooka:thumbsup:. Couldnt pass it up, 3 bills. It looks brand new. G:thumbsup: got a nailspotter , new banjo, hopper and misc stuff to go with for another hundred. 400 total


Go Chris, u wont need a banjo after the bazooka!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/ This will be your new favorite thread.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/ This will be your new favorite thread.


 
It sure will be chris, Bucks the all time dwt champ of the zooka :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> It sure will be chris, Bucks the all time dwt champ of the zooka :yes:


Just cause he can point like he's John Travolta don't mean he's champ!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

chris said:


> Bought a Bazooka:thumbsup:. Couldnt pass it up, 3 bills. It looks brand new. G:thumbsup: got a nailspotter , new banjo, hopper and misc stuff to go with for another hundred. 400 total


A banjo man like yourself needs no zook, send it to me.:whistling2:


----------



## chris

I may have a spare banjo I can send:jester: I know you and Fr8 deep down want to try one


----------



## fr8train

Personally, the only time I could see myself using a banjo would be on a hot mud job. I have a homax, not that impressed by it. However, I may have gotten a lemon. Wide open with thin mud, it's still takes a lot of effort to use. A buddy of mine had one, that works much better.

PA used to be a banjo man, switched way back, and hasn't looked back.


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> I may have a spare banjo I can send:jester: I know you and Fr8 deep down want to try one


U can keep it Chris!:yes:
After u master the zook u b wondering why THE FU*K DIDN'T I BUY 1 SOONER:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

I will say, IMO, one advantage a banjo has over a taper is its simplicity. No moving parts. No tape jams, broken springs, cables, chains, dull blades, etc etc.


----------



## VANMAN

fr8train said:


> I will say, IMO, one advantage a banjo has over a taper is its simplicity. No moving parts. No tape jams, broken springs, cables, chains, dull blades, etc etc.


Yea chief ur prob right there!:thumbsup:
But in all the years I have run 1 I have fixed myself!(Only cables and easy stuff) Never had a real big problem with a zook at all!!
Little bit of mechanical knowledge and ur good 2 go!:thumbup:
Chris is no dummy and bet he's shifting with it soon just like Gaz did!!:yes:
Chris, if u could get lots of stand ups as u guys call them that would b ur learning curve kinda sorted! Until Ceiling internals!!


----------



## fr8train

Yeah, it's rare to have a catastrophic failure, but it can and does happen. If you don't have the parts on site to fix it.... you're done for the day, or at least hand taping.


----------



## fr8train

PAs new tool. Quick-rout screw gun attachment. $14-15 on eBay.


http://youtu.be/2FJI_jl8GhY


----------



## VANMAN

fr8train said:


> Yeah, it's rare to have a catastrophic failure, but it can and does happen. If you don't have the parts on site to fix it.... you're done for the day, or at least hand taping.


Yea it's time for the boozer if it f*cks up altogether!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Just cause he can point like he's John Travolta don't mean he's champ!!!


....


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> PAs new tool. Quick-rout screw gun attachment. $14-15 on eBay.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/2FJI_jl8GhY


Thats friggen awesome!!!
What's that thing called Mike?


----------



## fr8train

Read a little more carefully PT! Lol. It's called quick-rout or quik-rout, something like that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Read a little more carefully PT! Lol. It's called quick-rout or quik-rout, something like that.


Ya, i thought maybe you just nick named it that, because tried googling that and cant find anything. Searched everywhere and checked ebay.


----------



## mld

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, i thought maybe you just nick named it that, because tried googling that and cant find anything. Searched everywhere and checked ebay.


Me too, no luck.


----------



## fr8train

Hrmmm, guess you'll have to wait until PA chimes in again


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, i thought maybe you just nick named it that, because tried googling that and cant find anything. Searched everywhere and checked ebay.





mld said:


> Me too, no luck.


Damn internet!!! Punch in 'hair lip blond with green tits' Betcha that wont be a problem to find!!!


----------



## fr8train

Really!??

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161111162704?nav=SEARCH


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Really!??
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161111162704?nav=SEARCH


Why the heck could I not find it?
I typed in quick-rout and this is what pops up
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...quick-rout&_nkw=quick-rout&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## fr8train

I clicked on your link, it was the first item at the top.


----------



## moore

I could see It working on a corded drill.


----------



## fr8train

Moore, it pops right over the cone on your gun, has some set screws you adjust the first time you attach it. I should note, PA added some tape around his cone to snug it up a bit more. It feels well built! Definitely made with metal, not all plastic!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> I clicked on your link, it was the first item at the top.


Really?! What the heck. If I click on that link it's not there.
Maybe because I'm in Canada? and it says "does not ship to Canada"
Very weird. Oh well..Let me know how you guys like it.
You might end up having to buy one for me :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

I was thinking the same thing, since you are in Canada it may alter the results.


----------



## fr8train

Here's a screen shot of what I see when I click your link


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Here's a screen shot of what I see when I click your link
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9859


Yup! I see exactly that just without the Quick-Route.
And GEEZ! I thought my phone was busy! Got enough stuff going on at the top there!? lol


----------



## fr8train

It's my tablet,


----------



## mld

PrecisionTaping said:


> And GEEZ! I thought my phone was busy! Got enough stuff going on at the top there!? lol


That's funny PT, that's the same thing I thought when I looked too!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mld said:


> That's funny PT, that's the same thing I thought when I looked too!


Looks like Fr8's on Skype, YouTube, DWT, playing some games and then also learning Piano! haha. Busy dude.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> Moore, it pops right over the cone on your gun, has some set screws you adjust the first time you attach it. I should note, PA added some tape around his cone to snug it up a bit more. It feels well built! Definitely made with metal, not all plastic!


It's plastic. Goood plastic. :laughing:
You just slide it on, make the cut, slide it off, put it back in your pouch.


----------



## fr8train

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks like Fr8's on Skype, YouTube, DWT, playing some games and then also learning Piano! haha. Busy dude.


Nope, no skype, and the piano thing is for my niece to play with. If I want to play piano, I'll use the real thing in the living room.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Nope, no skype, and the piano thing is for my niece to play with. If I want to play piano, I'll use the real thing in the living room.:thumbsup:


Nice!
I wish I would have stuck with the Piano! I'd be a pro by now. Grr.
Every now and then I'll try to have fun with it again but It's hard to find the time.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Nope, no skype, and the piano thing is for my niece to play with. If I want to play piano, I'll use the real thing in the living room.:thumbsup:





PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice!
> I wish I would have stuck with the Piano! I'd be a pro by now. Grr.
> Every now and then I'll try to have fun with it again but It's hard to find the time.


That's a hard Instrument to learn They say though once you learn piano all other instruments are[ scale wise] easier to learn ..I can play a short boogie woogie on the keys ,,but that's about It.


----------



## A smooth finish

Got some new toys.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Got some new toys.


Yo a smooth finish, is this Trey? Same guy who follows me on Instagram?


----------



## A smooth finish

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yo a smooth finish, is this Trey? Same guy who follows me on Instagram?


Yup thats me.


----------



## gazman

Did your insurance kick in Trey? Nice toys I mean tools mate.


----------



## Tim0282

Trey, it is my opinion that a few days from now, you just might wish you had bought Tape Tech, Drywall Master or one of the others....


----------



## Mountain Man

Tim0282 said:


> Trey, it is my opinion that a few days from now, you just might wish you had bought Tape Tech, Drywall Master or one of the others....


Whys that? What's wrong with Columbia boxes???


----------



## saskataper

Your gonna love those boxes. I have the same ones and they replaced a set a tape tech boxes, the Columbias are so much nicer.


----------



## Tim0282

I don't like the way the lid stays in when the box is empty. I think it pushes harder than the other brands I have. Tape Tech, Tape Worm, Blue Line.


----------



## steinkii lardaus

I really should get into the supply shops more. I just bought a new pair of snips because I can't sharpen my 1982 pair of wiss anymore. Lol. This modern hilti piece looks impressive. I want a hawk with 8 or 12 rivets. I'm not happy with 4.


----------



## gazman

My brand new tt boxes leaked like a sieve until they performed a secret fix on them. Mike from tt asked me to keep it a secret, but I have not heard from him since.:whistling2:


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> Did your insurance kick in Trey? Nice toys I mean tools mate.


Yup it did I have been slowly replacing my tools finding good deals on ebay and what not.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Yup it did I have been slowly replacing my tools finding good deals on ebay and what not.


Glad you got new boxes man!! That sucks when stuff gets stolen!


----------



## A smooth finish

PrecisionTaping said:


> Glad you got new boxes man!! That sucks when stuff gets stolen!


Ya it does. 

It always pays to have insurance


----------



## gazman

That's great. I have a 12inch Marshalltown by Columbia that I picked up second hand from Ebay, works great :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Trey, it is my opinion that a few days from now, you just might wish you had bought Tape Tech, Drywall Master or one of the others....


Weird....thats the first I've ever heard say someone say that Tim.
You're gonna regret buying Columbia!? Pfft! :blink:
I don't know bro....I don't know.....lol


----------



## A smooth finish

I got a Columbia used angle box. I think it needs a new seal. It pushes out the back a little.


----------



## JustMe

Tim0282 said:


> I don't like the way the lid stays in when the box is empty. I think it pushes harder than the other brands I have. Tape Tech, Tape Worm, Blue Line.


Since I started running my 8" Columbia Fat Boy I noticed that "pushing harder". When I slide the handle back a bit from where it comes in contact with the pressure plate's gasket it takes pressure off the gasket pushing into the box and works better. I have to trim the gasket back a bit where the handle comes in contact with it.

My lids always stay wherever they stop, as I'm one of those who run their boxes with no springs on the lids.


----------



## A smooth finish

JustMe said:


> Since I started running my 8" Columbia Fat Boy I noticed that "pushing harder". When I slide the handle back a bit from where it comes in contact with the pressure plate's gasket it takes pressure off the gasket pushing into the box and works better. I have to trim the gasket back a bit where the handle comes in contact with it.
> 
> My lids always stay wherever they stop, as I'm one of those who run their boxes with no springs on the lids.


I had bad issues with that on my drywall master boxes. 

Ran with no springs and I had to tug pretty hard some times to get the lid back to normal.


----------



## chris

1rst coat Blueline box. When we put the Northstar on the BL handle I go on top of the gasket .


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> 1rst coat Blueline box. When we put the Northstar on the BL handle I go on top of the gasket .


Looking good there Chief!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

http://m.core77.com/blog/tools/more...wc-18_cordless_drywall_screwdrivers_26673.asp


Might be something to look into for a cordless drywall gun?


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Since I started running my 8" Columbia Fat Boy I noticed that "pushing harder". When I slide the handle back a bit from where it comes in contact with the pressure plate's gasket it takes pressure off the gasket pushing into the box and works better. I have to trim the gasket back a bit where the handle comes in contact with it.
> 
> My lids always stay wherever they stop, as I'm one of those who run their boxes with no springs on the lids.


I had to trim my Drywall Master boxes when I got them. Just put the handle on over the gasket, and cut around it with a knife. Get rid of the scrape piece underneath, and your in buisness.:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Got some drop ceilings coming up. Ordered a new toy for me. 

TOPCON RL-VH4DR :thumbup:


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Got some drop ceilings coming up. Ordered a new toy for me.
> 
> TOPCON RL-VH4DR :thumbup:


that is the good laser but still I will cancel the order and get this http://www.topconpositioning.com/products/laser/interior/rl-vh4g2


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

keke said:


> that is the good laser but still I will cancel the order and get this http://www.topconpositioning.com/products/laser/interior/rl-vh4g2


I wish I could,,, same laser only the green beam is the difference. It costs $2000 more


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I wish I could,,, same laser only the green beam is the difference. It costs $2000 more


nothing rough with this 2 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leica-ROTEO...056-NEW-/390808643802?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectra-HV3...t-16984-/281293888028?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I've always used Topcon rl-vh2g (green beam) and the Hilti pri2 (made by Topcon) lasers. I prefer the green beam over the red but it isn't a deal breaker, not having the smart scan is. I'll stick with the Topcon.
This Bosch looks decent too. Too bad it doesn't smart scan.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-Self-...366?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae54fb746


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

This is the feature I used a lot. It finds the card and locks onto it,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLXS_TJznXQ


----------



## keke

on green beam I think you don't need this feature and for this reason never used it, i more interested in leica roteo 35g features which are better on jobs with big pitch like this


----------



## cazna

Needed a new work radio, Everyone has Makita, Dewalts to big, Managed to find this Milwaukee, Of course you have to buy a drill just for the batterys and charger as well but what a great radio, Nice size it can sit on window sill, Nice sound and I pod fits into the front, Very happy with it.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Caz I have 2 of the bigger Milwaukee ones and I have a buddy who has that little one. Very good radios and can put up with a lot of abuse


----------



## cazna

Toontowntaper said:


> Caz I have 2 of the bigger Milwaukee ones and I have a buddy who has that little one. Very good radios and can put up with a lot of abuse


 
That big Milwaukee looks like the king of work radios but its huge, No good for me, Nice to hear some good feedback on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## boco

i am moving on up. Like the Jeffers







ons


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> nothing rough with this 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leica-ROTEO...056-NEW-/390808643802?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectra-HV3...t-16984-/281293888028?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


I have had the Hv301 (red beam) for over 5 years, very happy. What man does not like a remote


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> I have had the Hv301 (red beam) for over 5 years, very happy. What man does not like a remote


Hi Gaz, could your old laser shoot a slope like the ones in KeKe's pic's? The specs on the Lecia said it'll do 45 degrees. I've never even seen a suspended ceiling on such a slope in my area. 
What kind of ceiling is that? Is it hung on wire?? It looks like it's screwed to metal.


----------



## gazman

Gday PA, the Hv301 does both horizontal and vertical. With the remote you can alter both the x & y axis so it will shoot out of level and plumb. I cant remember off hand how far it goes . I can check for you later when I get home. 
Not sure what that ceiling is, I guess we will have to wait for Keke to come on.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Gday PA, the Hv301 does both horizontal and vertical. With the remote you can alter both the x & y axis so it will shoot out of level and plumb. I cant remember off hand how far it goes . I can check for you later when I get home.
> Not sure what that ceiling is, I guess we will have to wait for Keke to come on.


in manual mode you can set it up the way you want, you just need to find your angle 
i took this pics just know in my garage......maybe you are right is time to make some videos


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Gaz, could your old laser shoot a slope like the ones in KeKe's pic's? The specs on the Lecia said it'll do 45 degrees. I've never even seen a suspended ceiling on such a slope in my area.
> What kind of ceiling is that? Is it hung on wire?? It looks like it's screwed to metal.


gday P.A sorry for a late answer 

yes Gaz's laser can shoot in slope like in my pics even your laser(topcon) can do that in manual mode difference between leica and other brand is that with leica you always have 1 slope in self levelling 

ceiling is Rondo system with steel stud http://www.rondo.com.au/products/ceilings/keylock


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've always used Topcon rl-vh2g (green beam) and the Hilti pri2 (made by Topcon) lasers. I prefer the green beam over the red but it isn't a deal breaker, not having the smart scan is. I'll stick with the Topcon.
> This Bosch looks decent too. Too bad it doesn't smart scan.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-Self-...366?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae54fb746


P.A. check this it's made by topcon and I think it's a good deal
http://www.amazon.com/Topcon-100018...=UTF8&qid=1396268977&sr=8-189&keywords=topcon


----------



## VANMAN

Was away 2 the Scottish show and bought myself the Columbia extendable handle!:thumbsup:
Wait till u c the free stuff that Joe sorted out for me at Trim-tex!!:blink:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Was away 2 the Scottish show and bought myself the Columbia extendable handle!:thumbsup:
> Wait till u c the free stuff that Joe sorted out for me at Trim-tex!!:blink:


That's nice van, It will all go with the free angle head I sent you :whistling2:

Before you go all grumpy Scottish on me I cant talk, Fair share of free stuff I have had so just yanking your chain


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> That's nice van, It will all go with the free angle head I sent you :whistling2:
> 
> Before you go all grumpy Scottish on me I cant talk, Fair share of free stuff I have had so just yanking your chain


Caz chief
I have it boxed up ready 2 go but not got round 2 it yet!!!!:blink:
I cane me bad!!!
I'm nae keepin it,Only used it a couple times!!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Was away 2 the Scottish show and bought myself the Columbia extendable handle!:thumbsup:


Good stuff, Van. When I was handling a new one of theirs, I was half wishing my older Columbia extendable handle would break, so I could justify buying me one. 

I don't know about the rubber hand grip on the new ones, though. My older one doesn't have it, and it felt it wasn't positioned right for me when I was holding the newer handle - that I'd want to have my hand 1/2 on and 1/2 off the grip at times.
Also, when I'm doing something like boxing taller stand ups from the ground, I let my hand slide on the shaft at times as I'm coming down the board with it, and that rubber would get in the way. For myself, I think I'd probably cut the thing off. But I might give it a bit of a try before doing that.


----------



## D A Drywall

Very nice Van. I have both old and new style handles. The new one has a much greater level of sweetness. The brake is the biggest difference


----------



## gazman

When my TT extender handle dies (no sign of it yet) one of those Columbia hyda handles will be mine :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Good stuff, Van. When I was handling a new one of theirs, I was half wishing my older Columbia extendable handle would break, so I could justify buying me one.
> 
> I don't know about the rubber hand grip on the new ones, though. My older one doesn't have it, and it felt it wasn't positioned right for me when I was holding the newer handle - that I'd want to have my hand 1/2 on and 1/2 off the grip at times.
> Also, when I'm doing something like boxing taller stand ups from the ground, I let my hand slide on the shaft at times as I'm coming down the board with it, and that rubber would get in the way. For myself, I think I'd probably cut the thing off. But I might give it a bit of a try before doing that.


Yea I know what u mean by sliding ur hand down!:thumbsup:
I bought it because I liked the thickness of the handle itself and I like black!!:thumbup:
Its not often I do boxing as I let my worker do that stuff!


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Its not often I do boxing as I let my worker do that stuff!


So what DO you do Van ? Collect money /buy tools and drink beer! LMAO!!!!! :jester: By the looks of your work ..You have a damn good worker or did he just have a damn good teacher?


----------



## chris

Out of all the ext. handles out there the Columbia looks to be the best:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> So what DO you do Van ? Collect money /buy tools and drink beer! LMAO!!!!! :jester: By the looks of your work ..You have a damn good worker or did he just have a damn good teacher?


Moore me old stot!
I am the brains of the company!!:whistling2:
I do all the bead work and stuff that he f*cks up all the time,if I'm not there and drinking beer!!:thumbup:
Yea my work is good thanx,but if I leave for a couple of days I know I am having 2 fix stuff when back!!
10 years he has been with me and still not up 2 my standard! 
Some people cant b trained,but I have tried my best!!
I love buying stuff!! Bought more yesterday!!!! I should stay away from computer when on the sauce!!
Will post when they arrive!


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> Out of all the ext. handles out there the Columbia looks to be the best:thumbsup:


Hope so!:thumbsup:
U have a good trip 2 Vegas u lucky f*cker?:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> That's nice van, It will all go with the free angle head I sent you :whistling2:
> 
> Before you go all grumpy Scottish on me I cant talk, Fair share of free stuff I have had so just yanking your chain


Me grumpy Caz!
Nae we u chief,only folk that need it!!:thumbup:


----------



## chris

VANMAN said:


> Hope so!:thumbsup:
> U have a good trip 2 Vegas u lucky f*cker?:thumbup:


 Of course:thumbsup: Its hard not to have a good time in Vegas... with no kids. If you havnt checked it out yet I highly recommend .


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> Of course:thumbsup: Its hard not to have a good time in Vegas... with no kids. If you havnt checked it out yet I highly recommend .


My brother got married in vegas!(Didn't last Lol)
I was in Australia at the time so I never made it!
He just came back last week from a hooker trip!! I mean a holiday that got his phone nicked and the rest:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> My brother got married in vegas!(Didn't last Lol)


My best friend got married in Vegas the other month. He's been dealing with cancer, so I hope the marriage lasts. :yes:

And she's good, he says. "She's great. She thinks just like a guy" was his comment once to me.


----------



## jeepin270

I just picked up this tape tech bazooka, lol I was never told about the big hole. It was covered up with tape and I took the tape off. Is this thing worth buying? When he was describing it to me I told him I would give him 200 for it but now I am not even sure if I want it. From what I could tell it does work but the blade needs to be replaced. I am sure I can get it for cheaper then 200 but how much


----------



## Corey The Taper

Idk anything about bazookas but if thats some kind of metal im sure you can get someone to weld it and then paint it as for the blade shouldnt be much. If I were you id buy it looks in pretty good shape besides that hole did he shoot it or something


----------



## mld

That's where the Ames rental number was engraved....:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices

you could flip the tube but you'd have to drill a few holes to align possibly? could also remove those 2 screws by the hole and add a piece of metal secured by the screws and bondo it? Offer 150 hah, a replacement tube runs 150ish too


----------



## Toontowntaper

What about I using something like this with a rubber gasket to really seal it in


----------



## VANMAN

Here is another of my spending sprees!!
Don't even know what gun it fits:blink: But I have 2 kinds!:thumbsup:
Any1 used this contraption?


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> Here is another of my spending sprees!!
> Don't even know what gun it fits:blink: But I have 2 kinds!:thumbsup:
> Any1 used this contraption?


 That's Viagra for your tool. Just makes it longer by about 2'.


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> That's Viagra for your tool. Just makes it longer by about 2'.


Lol, I don't need it then!!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Here is another of my spending sprees!!
> Don't even know what gun it fits:blink: But I have 2 kinds!:thumbsup:
> Any1 used this contraption?


Looks like Ames colours. TapeTech made a 2' bazooka extension, that they discontinued. So since Ames owns TapeTech, that could be an Ames bazooka extension.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Looks like Ames colours. TapeTech made a 2' bazooka extension, that they discontinued. So since Ames owns TapeTech, that could be an Ames bazooka extension.


It will fit my Columbia then? It said premier on the site!
So I phoned them and the guy was as much use as a chocolate fire guard!! So I just bought it!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

It has some writing on it !
Kaiser Aluminum(Think that's aluminium Lol) Chandler AZ Seamless "Made In Usa" WW-T-700/6F 6061-T6


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> It will fit my Columbia then? It said premier on the site!
> So I phoned them and the guy was as much use as a chocolate fire guard!! So I just bought it!:thumbsup:


I think someone mentioned that with a bit of modification, they did (or were thinking to) stick a TapeTech extension on something like a Columbia. With pretty well all bazooka parts being interchangeable, they say, you'd think it should be possible.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> I think someone mentioned that with a bit of modification, they did (or were thinking to) stick a TapeTech extension on something like a Columbia. With pretty well all bazooka parts being interchangeable, they say, you'd think it should be possible.


I will jam it up the a*s of 1 of my guns! It will fit!:thumbup:
My Columbia is away 2 the doctors and 1 of my blueline needs a look so been using my good 20year old blueline that's been sitting in a bucket of water for more than a year and its going strong!:blink:
Took my Columbia out of the water after the same length of time and the cutter chain fell in bits!! Rusted pretty bad but the blueline chain is stainless and nothing rusts on them!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Forgot my other new tool I bought a couple weeks ago!!
I use 1 of these for mixing my buckets!:yes:
Last 1 lasted for a couple of years but has started playing up!!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I will jam it up the a*s of 1 of my guns! It will fit!:thumbup:
> My Columbia is away 2 the doctors and 1 of my blueline needs a look so been using my good 20year old blueline that's been sitting in a bucket of water for more than a year and its going strong!:blink:
> Took my Columbia out of the water after the same length of time and the cutter chain fell in bits!! Rusted pretty bad but the blueline chain is stainless and nothing rusts on them!!:thumbsup:


The last TapeTech bazooka at the company I worked for (they run all Columbias, now) disappeared, so they got a new TT, because that's what the guy using it wanted. (His old company TT ran nice, when I tried it - well broken in.) He tried leaving it in water and the seals swelled, he said. TT is Not what they used to be.

And why can't Columbia have stainless, too?


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> The last TapeTech bazooka at the company I worked for (they run all Columbias, now) disappeared, so they got a new TT, because that's what the guy using it wanted. (His old company TT ran nice, when I tried it - well broken in.) He tried leaving it in water and the seals swelled, he said. TT is Not what they used to be.


I have always left my guns in a bucket at all times but the Columbia chain didn't make the grade!
I should have told the company fixing it 2 shorten a blueline chain and fit that!:thumbsup: That's the only part that rusts on it and the blueline is 2 long if I remember right! Wrong spacing for the cutter!!
Yea why not have stainless?????? Aaron!!!!


----------



## OldPro

Very nice! I'll be picking one of those up soon.


____________
Fort Worth, TX


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Forgot my other new tool I bought a couple weeks ago!!
> I use 1 of these for mixing my buckets!:yes:
> Last 1 lasted for a couple of years but has started playing up!!


 
I have used a black and decker 18v cordless with paint mixer for 6 years or so now for mixing mud buckets, Does the trick.


----------



## gazman

Hi Van. Keke has one of those extensions, his is TT.


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Here is another of my spending sprees!!
> Don't even know what gun it fits:blink: But I have 2 kinds!:thumbsup:
> Any1 used this contraption?


yes I use it for high ceiling(>3m)-it's perfect if you don't wanna use the stills-but you must take into account that it changes the balance and gives you the feeling of extra weight which slows you down but overall i would recommend it


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> yes I use it for high ceiling(>3m)-it's perfect if you don't wanna use the stills-but you must take into account that it changes the balance and gives you the feeling of extra weight which slows you down but overall i would recommend it


Yea garages r a f*cker just now!:furious:
What gun do u fit it 2? Our garages that we do there is no concrete in so its a scaffold job and a real pain in the butt!!


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Yea garages r a f*cker just now!:furious:
> What gun do u fit it 2? Our garages that we do there is no concrete in so its a scaffold job and a real pain in the butt!!


i always use TapeTech but I think it fits guns with the same diameter 
check this pics with set up and forget about scaffold job


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> i always use TapeTech but I think it fits guns with the same diameter
> check this pics with set up and forget about scaffold job


Thanx for the pics ur a star!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> i always use TapeTech but I think it fits guns with the same diameter
> check this pics with set up and forget about scaffold job


Another question,Do u screw the screws into the tube or just clip the extension on?


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> i always use TapeTech but I think it fits guns with the same diameter
> check this pics with set up and forget about scaffold job


R u sure ur not Cazna?:jester:
Ur tools r 2 clean!!!!


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Another question,Do u screw the screws into the tube or just clip the extension on?


extension should look like this
take off original end from your gun
connect the extension's end 
click in the extention and you are ready to go :thumbsup:

PS:all zooka already have holes


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> extension should look like this
> take off original end from your gun
> connect the extension's end
> click in the extention and you are ready to go :thumbsup:
> 
> PS:all zooka already have holes


Ok got it!!:thumbup:
Take out butt plug on taper?:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper




----------



## mudslingr

Those will make life so much easier Corey.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

keke said:


> i always use TapeTech but I think it fits guns with the same diameter
> check this pics with set up and forget about scaffold job


Never seen that before ! Good idea keke but like you said I can see it being awkward.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

mudslingr said:


> Those will make life so much easier Corey.:thumbsup:


Thank you watched your videos a million times still dont think im prepared enough


----------



## JustMe

mudslingr said:


> Never seen that before ! Good idea keke but like you said I can see it being awkward.:thumbsup:


2buck did a drawing for me on here a couple years back on a piece of plastic tubing design he used (or used to use) for extending his bazooka. A pull string was used to help with working the cutter.


----------



## gazman

My main mixing drill is a Bosch that I picked up at a garage sale about 12 years ago, it has been great. Spins at around 500rpm and just keeps on going. I spotted this yesterday at the hardware store. They are getting out of Bosch and Metabo as they are finding most blokes are buying the cheaper brands. So it was marked down 50% off, so it got to come home:thumbup:. It has a triple reduction gear box and is made in Switzerland, so I think it will out last me.


----------



## jcampbell

Need one more slot and should be good to go


----------



## jcampbell

jcampbell said:


> Need one more slot and should be good to go


Thought you would like that caz . Pretty sure I got the idea from you.


----------



## cazna

jcampbell said:


> Thought you would like that caz . Pretty sure I got the idea from you.


You will have it for life now, Get a couple of bucket lids and screw them to the base, It keeps it off the ground and protects it and stops it getting wet.


----------



## jeepin270

*new toys*

1500 invested. 
Some reason pics won't upload


----------



## moore

jeepin270 said:


> 1500 invested.
> Some reason pics won't upload


pics too big?


----------



## jeepin270

Sorry I meant 1050 invested.


----------



## Philma Crevices

That's a helluva deal. 

Didnt someone invest a few to send a gun out to ya moore? Where's our vid :thumbup:


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> That's a helluva deal.
> 
> Didnt someone invest a few to send a gun out to ya moore? Where's our vid :thumbup:


Yes ..PA Sent me a tapeworm. Shoot me!! I've only tried it out once. I'll dig out for a smaller head and roller soon to do the deed proper. I did show It to my Dad a few months ago..He asked me are you using it? I said no ....He said why the hell not?


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Need one more slot and should be good to go


I know a plumber that made a box like that..but his handle was up a little higher and the handle would pivot from side to side. This kept the handle out the way when he was grabbing tools..


----------



## gazman

A while ago Jim Bowie (cool name) organized for me to receive a Marshall Town trowel.The deal was that I wwould give a review on it. In hind site I picked the wrong trowel, as it is a size that I use very rarely. So I bought one that I should have more opportunity to use.


----------



## mld

Every trowel I use has a red handle :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Red handle eh. These are the red handled trowels that I have been using for over thirty years. Looks like good things come in red.
http://www.spear-and-jackson.com/product/drylining-tools/finishing-trowels


----------



## mld

nice looking trowel. Weird looking company logo.


----------



## gazman

Here is a bit of history.
http://www.seven-square.com/dert/Tyzack_trail.htm

http://www.wkfinetools.com/huk/tyzackj/jtyzack-index.asp


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> My main mixing drill is a Bosch that I picked up at a garage sale about 12 years ago, it has been great. Spins at around 500rpm and just keeps on going. I spotted this yesterday at the hardware store. They are getting out of Bosch and Metabo as they are finding most blokes are buying the cheaper brands. So it was marked down 50% off, so it got to come home:thumbup:. It has a triple reduction gear box and is made in Switzerland, so I think it will out last me.


I have given the new drill a shot, I really like the variable speed trigger. It is great with he Advance mixer, the slow start stops it from splashing mud from the bucket.


----------



## MacDry

Anyone interested in a 14.4V senco autofeed gun? Let me know.


----------



## fr8train

I have one of those too, works fine, too slow. I think one of my batteries is toast.


----------



## FAB

MacDry said:


> Anyone interested in a 14.4V senco autofeed gun? Let me know.


i would have been a few hours ago but just bought one but corded for super cheap


----------



## VANMAN

Got this delivered yesterday!:thumbup:
Its a Nomad 18v pressure washer for cleaning my tools on site!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Never seen one of them before Van. We just use the tap on the job site. I can understand not wanting to go outside where you are, we dont get snow.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Never seen one of them before Van. We just use the tap on the job site. I can understand not wanting to go outside where you are, we dont get snow.


Was looking at 1 a while ago but never got round 2 buying it!
We r pretty lucky 2 even get a tap on site,Usually it's a big bowie of water!:blink:
This beast puts out about 100psi so should do the job better than the good old paint brush!:thumbsup: And can be run off the cig lighter in the van!


----------



## Corey The Taper

How much was that thats pretty cool and theres a tank for water. Theres alot of people who complain about cleaning tools but I dont find it that bad I cleaned out a box a pump and my flushers in about 10 min with a regular water hose no brushes


----------



## Toontowntaper

Corey The Taper said:


> How much was that thats pretty cool and theres a tank for water. Theres alot of people who complain about cleaning tools but I dont find it that bad I cleaned out a box a pump and my flushers in about 10 min with a regular water hose no brushes


Wait till you're cleaning a zook out angle heads boxes pump handles. Yeah a garden hose does the job but damn does a pressure washer get rid of the dried on stuff fast


----------



## VANMAN

Corey The Taper said:


> How much was that thats pretty cool and theres a tank for water. Theres alot of people who complain about cleaning tools but I dont find it that bad I cleaned out a box a pump and my flushers in about 10 min with a regular water hose no brushes


£220,not really a big deal!
U can just dunk the tank in anything with water!(I.e. a stream)
Tried it today and its got plenty of pressure,BUT the gun is leaking so its going back!:furious:
UTUBE nomad:thumbsup: 18v power washer u will c it!!


----------



## gazman

I picked up a pair of these today. They are 10w Led's and rechargeable they were only $50 each.


----------



## nodnarb

Hey guys anyone use alternative grid punches? Like other than the massive whitney style and plier punch? On stepped/shadow wall angle my plier punch is near useless. Looking for an alternative.

My most recent pick up was this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0015...SX110_SY165_QL70#immersive-view_1405268730368

Really impressed so far. No more cords for me, I use ryobi cordlesses anyways so Ive got plenty of batteries. With a lithium battery this thing can do 10-15 boxes on a single charge


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I picked up a pair of these today. They are 10w Led's and rechargeable they were only $50 each.


that's a good light especially for sanding :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-...etail-wk28/ps/p/led-portable-flood-light-10w/ 
They are on sale at Aldi this week. 5 hour charge, 3 hour run time.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> I picked up a pair of these today. They are 10w Led's and rechargeable they were only $50 each.


Good little lights them Gaz!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I put up a new tool shed.


----------



## VANMAN

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I put up a new tool shed.


Now that's a tool shed!!!:thumbsup:
I would b bankrupt tryin 2 fill the thing with tools tho!


----------



## moore

Damn PA! That's freakin SWEET! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I already have the tools, Vanman. The whif's been after me to get them outta the basement and she needs a place to park her truck in the winter. I don't know if there'll be enough room for my truck.


----------



## Tim0282

OK, I'm a little jealous over here in Iowa. Nice shed!


----------



## gazman

That's a ripper PA, I have been pricing one up at the moment. Got a bit of a shock, 40x60 just under 50K including concrete.

Yours looks super cool. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> That's a ripper PA, I have been pricing one up at the moment. Got a bit of a shock, 40x60 just under 50K including concrete.
> 
> Yours looks super cool. :yes::thumbsup:


The footprint is 34x40, it's a 24x40 building with a 10' lean-to. I'm gonna pour the 24x40 floor, the lean-to is getting stone. I contracted the building out, I'm pouring the floor. I'll have less than 20K in it, that's under $15 a foot.
In my area, if you go over 1500 sqft you have to put in storm water management. That would be another 5k+


----------



## Shadow

*new tools*

look what arrived today , I'm joining the aussie router revolution 











and this looks like it will come in very handy


----------



## gazman

Well done Shadow. I heard that Makita was bringing out a cordless. How many revs does it spin at? I am on a job at the moment where one of those manta ray's would be very handy, it has a vault that is about 10m long.


----------



## Shadow

gazman said:


> Well done Shadow. I heard that Makita was bringing out a cordless. How many revs does it spin at? I am on a job at the moment where one of those manta ray's would be very handy, it has a vault that is about 10m long.


Hey gazman, it's says 30 000 no load speed, got it from canada , I've never used one before , but I saw your video on it , and it convinced me 
Only thing is it comes with a 1/8" drill bit and collet, and the bitt I got from all wall are 1/4" ,it can take these bits but I need a 1/4" collet so I'm off to the machinery shop in the morning to see if I can get a part to suit


----------



## Tim0282

Good looking router. I haven't seen these, yet. I would think most of the time you would want the 1/8 bit. The 1/4 would cut too big a gap around an outlet or switch and the cover plate won't cover. Then again, yours might be different on your side of the world.


----------



## gazman

Yes it is a bit different over here Tim. We dont cut out the outlets, that the sparky`s problem. For the most part I use the router on doors and windows so the 1/4 inch bit is the go for me. About the only thing I use an 1/8 bit for is to cut around an electrical sub-board which we get occasionally.


----------



## gazman

Shadow said:


> Hey gazman, it's says 30 000 no load speed, got it from canada , I've never used one before , but I saw your video on it , and it convinced me
> Only thing is it comes with a 1/8" drill bit and collet, and the bitt I got from all wall are 1/4" ,it can take these bits but I need a 1/4" collet so I'm off to the machinery shop in the morning to see if I can get a part to suit


That should go quite well Shadow. the revs are healthy enough. You should be able to pick up a collet from a tool shop. I would think that a collet from an edge trimmer like cabinet makers use would fit.

I just found this, hope you didnt pay more than this.
http://sydneytools.com.au/makita-18v-cordless-dry-wall-cut-out-tool-skin-only


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> Yes it is a bit different over here Tim. We dont cut out the outlets, that the sparky`s problem. For the most part I use the router on doors and windows so the 1/4 inch bit is the go for me. About the only thing I use an 1/8 bit for is to cut around an electrical sub-board which we get occasionally.


Damn! Sparky`s problem?!? Nice!!! The "occasional" sub panel I'd just cut it by hand, forget swapping bits. 
Gaz, are the boxes mounted flush with the studs? How does this all work? Maybe we need a drywall revolution over here.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Damn! Sparky`s problem?!? Nice!!! The "occasional" sub panel I'd just cut it by hand, forget swapping bits.
> Gaz, are the boxes mounted flush with the studs? How does this all work? Maybe we need a drywall revolution over here.:yes:


I agree with you, P.A.!


----------



## gazman

The sparkys don't use boxes, just brackets. So the wires can sit in the cavity until they cut them out. The only wires we bring out are where it will be tiled or there is cabinetry.
The sparkys mark the location of the bracket on the floor so as they can find them.


----------



## Shadow

gazman said:


> That should go quite well Shadow. the revs are healthy enough. You should be able to pick up a collet from a tool shop. I would think that a collet from an edge trimmer like cabinet makers use would fit.
> 
> I just found this, hope you didnt pay more than this.
> http://sydneytools.com.au/makita-18v-cordless-dry-wall-cut-out-tool-skin-only


Thanks gazman for the help, and it was $99 but $100 postage so I got a few batteries as well , they were only $70 but I looked at sydney tools and they didn't have it, they must have updated what they Stock


----------



## gazman

They are only new out as far as I know.


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I put up a new tool shed.


That didn't take long!


----------



## mld

Been awhile since I bought anything. Couple new purchases...


----------



## mld

Pic..









Wanted to try the advance offsets for awhile. Got a 14" Sheetrock offset couple years ago and like it allot, so thought I'd try the smaller one 10" and 8". Also blue line angle applicator. Tired of replacing wheels on mine.


----------



## cazna

You wont regret that corner applicator, Mines great, Love it.


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> You wont regret that corner applicator, Mines great, Love it.


Yep, I've got the mantra and it goes like a [email protected] ape. Figured the 90° head would too.


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> You wont regret that corner applicator, Mines great, Love it.


how is it so great? I don't use any applicators


----------



## mld

I've done it your way, Ice, and it works, but the applicators I find much faster and smoother. Also necessary if you're following with an angle head instead of a flusher. Different strokes for different folks, and there is no wrong way, just good and bad results. Some of the best tapers I know do everything by hand, and some of the tapers with the most tools do the crappiest work. Go figure.


----------



## cazna

mld said:


> Yep, I've got the mantra and it goes like a [email protected] ape. Figured the 90° head would too.


Well thats interesting, So where do I find an ape :whistling2:



icerock drywall said:


> how is it so great? I don't use any applicators


Yes Mr Icerock, :notworthy: We know :notworthy: Your systems the best but you just cant tell us :notworthy:


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Well thats interesting, So where do I find an ape :whistling2:
> 
> Yes Mr Icerock, :notworthy: We know :notworthy: Your systems the best but you just cant tell us :notworthy:


Okay, sheep work too.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> I've done it your way, Ice, and it works, but the applicators I find much faster and smoother. Also necessary if you're following with an angle head instead of a flusher. Different strokes for different folks, and there is no wrong way, just good and bad results. Some of the best tapers I know do everything by hand, and some of the tapers with the most tools do the crappiest work. Go figure.


I see ...and lately I have been doing opposite corners by hand


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> Well thats interesting, So where do I find an ape :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Mr Icerock, :notworthy: We know :notworthy: Your systems the best but you just cant tell us :notworthy:


hay now...I just wanted to know why you used them:thumbsup:


----------



## mld

Tell ya what ice, if I really like my new one, I'll send you my old one to try.


----------



## icerock drywall

.....and I did get to use the manta ray @ trim tex ....I only got to run one 45 but I did like it....just don't like removing it and putting it back on. but I know how to fix that now:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Tell ya what ice, if I really like my new one, I'll send you my old one to try.


I have this one...have not tried it yet...I think I will give it a shot ...http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Columbia-Inside-90-Applicator-with-Wheels.html


----------



## mld

Yep, I got the red diamond one like that...


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Yep, I got the red diamond one like that...
> 
> View attachment 10819


Is this your new one you like? I had the old bte one and I did not like it so I scraped it...


----------



## mld

I've had the red one for a couple years and like it, but the wheels wear out and cost $50 to replace, so thought I'd try the blue line/ tapepro.


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> hay now...I just wanted to know why you used them:thumbsup:


Really??? I thought you would have known and read all about them by now, Others and myself have written about it many many times.

I have used the can am, The advance and the tapepro, And tapepro wins, Two nice beads of mud with a small bead right in the centre and it just glides along.

Nice for adding mud, Then adding tape by hand, then rolling and glazing if the job suits that way and also nice for adding mud for second coat and a flush, That why I like it. The externals just as good to, Zip it along, Add a paper metal bead, Hit with the tapepro external roller (AWSOME, The best there is)


Now you tell me you don't use them and drop some suttle hint that you have invented something so much better and don't tell me :jester:

One day Ice will re invent the wheel, become rich, And spend the rest of his days surrounded in ladys breasts


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Some of the best tapers I know do everything by hand, and some of the tapers with the most tools do the crappiest work. Go figure.


I half to know Mike! Which of the two crews makes more money??


----------



## mld

Definitely the hand tapers, and they start every day 7 and go home at 3. Go figure.

The machine boys start at 2am and get back in town late Friday night.... Hmmmmm...... Go figure.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Definitely the hand tapers, and they start every day 7 and go home at 3. Go figure.
> 
> The machine boys start at 2am and get back in town late Friday night.... Hmmmmm...... Go figure.


WOW! I guessed wrong! :blink:


----------



## mld

Guess what contractors the hand tapers work for and which ones the slobs... I mean machine boys... Work for. And guess who doesn't have to bid every job and who has to go farther and farther away for work all the time.


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> Really??? I thought you would have known and read all about them by now, Others and myself have written about it many many times.
> 
> I have used the can am, The advance and the tapepro, And tapepro wins, Two nice beads of mud with a small bead right in the centre and it just glides along.
> 
> Nice for adding mud, Then adding tape by hand, then rolling and glazing if the job suits that way and also nice for adding mud for second coat and a flush, That why I like it. The externals just as good to, Zip it along, Add a paper metal bead, Hit with the tapepro external roller (AWSOME, The best there is)
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me you don't use them and drop some suttle hint that you have invented something so much better and don't tell me :jester:
> 
> One day Ice will re invent the wheel, become rich, And spend the rest of his days surrounded in ladys breasts


thanks and you know I will show you all when I do make the wheel better  I have all the parts to make want I want ...but I don't have the manta ray ... I think I need that then I will make a clip:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> thanks and you know I will show you all when I do make the wheel better  I have all the parts to make want I want ...but I don't have the manta ray ... I think I need that then I will make a clip:thumbsup:


Now yah talkin :thumbsup:, But I understand the hiding, Poachers everywhere isn't there.


----------



## keke

just arrived :thumbup:

and I like it :yes:


----------



## cazna

I got one as well, They do go quite well, Get a teckroll wheel and fit it on, Bet it goes better then :whistling2:


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> I got one as well, They do go quite well, Get a teckroll wheel and fit it on, Bet it goes better then :whistling2:


It's on the way


----------



## gazman

I thought you were a bazooka man Keke


----------



## keke

this toy is welcomed for small jobs :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Got to try out my new TT power assisted 12 inch box today!:yes:
Quite amazed how easy it was to run and near enough effortless!:thumbup: Fatboy 12 be left in the water barrel from now on I think!
And I got it for free!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

VANMAN said:


> Got to try out my new TT power assisted 12 inch box today!:yes:
> Quite amazed how easy it was to run and near enough effortless!:thumbup: Fatboy 12 be left in the water barrel from now on I think!
> And I got it for free!!!!:whistling2:


Free! What do mean free? That word is one of those four letter words not to be said in public. I just might have to check one out.


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> Free! What do mean free? That word is one of those four letter words not to be said in public. I just might have to check one out.


Yea a nice person I know sent me it for free! (No charge on my statement):thumbsup:
I was only wanting 1 to try but it's all mine now! Think I will maybe buy the 8 if they do 1 that size as I haven't looked yet!
Yea and it's brand new out of the box this morning!:thumbup:


----------



## prjwebb

Jammy, I just bought a new 12" Columbia.


----------



## Tim0282

prjwebb said:


> Jammy, I just bought a new 12" Columbia.


You probably won't like it if it is anything like my 12" Columbia.
I wouldn't give you a plugged nickle for my 8" or 10" either.
Sorry Columbia, very disappointed in the whole set. Taper, all three boxes, angle heads and angle box. They have an OK extendable handle. Barely. Not as good as NorthStar's handle, though.


----------



## Tim0282

VANMAN said:


> Yea a nice person I know sent me it for free! (No charge on my statement):thumbsup:
> I was only wanting 1 to try but it's all mine now! Think I will maybe buy the 8 if they do 1 that size as I haven't looked yet!
> Yea and it's brand new out of the box this morning!:thumbup:


Tape Tech has 7", 10" and 12". But your recession is five inches wide so the seven will cover it just fine.


----------



## fr8train

I haven't had any issues with any of the Columbia tools I've used. Working with PA, both of his Columbia tapers (the one he rebuilt and gave away and the newer one) ran like silk. My 2.5 angle head was perfect right out of the box. 

I will say that the Columbia boxes have a much wider throat on them than other boxes that I've run, but ran just fine.


----------



## prjwebb

Tim0282 said:


> You probably won't like it if it is anything like my 12" Columbia.
> I wouldn't give you a plugged nickle for my 8" or 10" either.
> Sorry Columbia, very disappointed in the whole set. Taper, all three boxes, angle heads and angle box. They have an OK extendable handle. Barely. Not as good as NorthStar's handle, though.


What don't you like about the Columbia? My 8" and 10" are old Premier ones. Aside from the 10" leaking through the brass blade holder now they've been great for about 15 years with only minor adjustments and new blades/wheels. They aren't easy to get new parts for in the UK though so figured Columbia was a good bet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Tim0282 said:


> You probably won't like it if it is anything like my 12" Columbia.
> I wouldn't give you a plugged nickle for my 8" or 10" either.
> Sorry Columbia, very disappointed in the whole set. Taper, all three boxes, angle heads and angle box. They have an OK extendable handle. Barely. Not as good as NorthStar's handle, though.


can u explain further on the NS extendable Handle


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Got to try out my new TT power assisted 12 inch box today!:yes:
> Quite amazed how easy it was to run and near enough effortless!:thumbup: Fatboy 12 be left in the water barrel from now on I think!
> And I got it for free!!!!:whistling2:


you have some goods friends mate......and for completely effortless change the springs with stronger ones


----------



## Tim0282

Bazooka-Joe said:


> can u explain further on the NS extendable Handle


Well, I like the way the NorthStar handle "ends". Seems to me the Columbia is a little long past the lock at the bottom of the handle. It tends to pinch my hand. I think that is where the hydraulic fluid is stored.


----------



## prjwebb

Columbia 12" arrived today. Looks good to me. A hell of a lot of range on the blade compared to my Premier boxes. I like how easy it is to open up to clean compared to Premiers. The wider wheels on a pivoting axel seems a bit weird but will see how that goes when I run it.


----------



## Square Foot

VANMAN said:


> Got to try out my new TT power assisted 12 inch box today!:yes:
> Quite amazed how easy it was to run and near enough effortless!:thumbup: Fatboy 12 be left in the water barrel from now on I think!
> And I got it for free!!!!:whistling2:


Bought my TT PA boxes back in 2003. pretty much all I use now.


----------



## prjwebb

I tried the 12" Columbia box today for the first time. Gotta say I wasn't impressed. 
Having a pivoting axel seems pointless. Who needs that? The wheels being outside get in the way if you're close to a cable or a corner. 
It didn't seem to hold a lot of mud. The front profile of the box is very slim, it wedges down almost to a point which makes it tricky to lean up against the wall while you're doing handwork etc too. 
The fact it didn't hold a lot of mud combined with the raised rails that run down the inside of the box stopping you from squeezing about a quarter of the mud out was really silly. 
Finish wise it was ok, but prefer my old Premiers. The Colombia seemed to run a lot of mud out onto the top of the box after a couple of joints and then the excess would cause flagging starting and finishing each sweep. 
Will try it with the mud a little thicker next time, but it wasn't overly thin and I only want a thin, tight sweep for the 12"...

I wish I could combine the good bits from the Columbia with the rest of my Premiers. Would make a killer box


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

prjwebb said:


> I tried the 12" Columbia box today for the first time. Gotta say I wasn't impressed.
> Having a pivoting axel seems pointless. Who needs that? The wheels being outside get in the way if you're close to a cable or a corner.
> It didn't seem to hold a lot of mud. The front profile of the box is very slim, it wedges down almost to a point which makes it tricky to lean up against the wall while you're doing handwork etc too.
> The fact it didn't hold a lot of mud combined with the raised rails that run down the inside of the box stopping you from squeezing about a quarter of the mud out was really silly.
> Finish wise it was ok, but prefer my old Premiers. The Colombia seemed to run a lot of mud out onto the top of the box after a couple of joints and then the excess would cause flagging starting and finishing each sweep.
> Will try it with the mud a little thicker next time, but it wasn't overly thin and I only want a thin, tight sweep for the 12"...
> 
> I wish I could combine the good bits from the Columbia with the rest of my Premiers. Would make a killer box


pivoting axel is wonderfull if you have to twist around an apprentice who is in your way who is amazed at the clean sweep of the box

your blade is not set right to the box before for a tight sweep


----------



## thefinisher

Bazooka-Joe said:


> pivoting axel is wonderfull if you have to twist around an apprentice who is in your way who is amazed at the clean sweep of the box
> 
> your blade is not set right to the box before for a tight sweep


Have no idea what you are getting at here.... think he meant a nice tight coat for his skim, not "sweeping" around somebody.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Have no idea what you are getting at here.... think he meant a nice tight coat for his skim, not "sweeping" around somebody.


Clean sweep of the box . Nice tight coat . Same thing!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Clean sweep of the box . Nice tight coat . Same thing!


Right, but the context he used the word "sweep" in just made it sound off. Then again a lot of his posts are a bit different :jester:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Right, but the context he used the word "sweep" in just made it sound off. Then again a lot of his posts are a bit different :jester:


Well Damn ! With Joe being Spanish ...I figured you'd understand him better I would!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Well Damn ! With Joe being Spanish ...I figured you'd understand him better I would!



Lol I probably would understand him if he was speaking it..... Well at least a little bit. I talk a little spanglish with my guys. I know just enough to get my point across if need be.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol I probably would understand him if he was speaking it..... Well at least a little bit. I talk a little spanglish with my guys. I know just enough to get my point across if need be.


The houduran's Hung The last three jobs for me. The boss told me 
One G/C [truck ass] Walked in and handed him his phone . On the other end was a translator !  My man said he handed the phone back to him and said [in English ] WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW? LOL!!



The G/C told me today ..Man those guys can speak better English that I can!! I said ...Well yeah ! They've lived here since they were Children .

Just because they're Singing and talking trash to each other in Spanish don't mean they don't know what your saying. I need to learn a little Spanish myself TF.. These boys like me ! I know that . I pay them more than the other D/Cs they work for ,But sometimes I know they're talking about me .. So I throw out A Si every now and again ..They all stop and look at me Then go back to singing . 

My Daughter Is coaching me along With the Spanish..It's a hard language to learn! :yes:


----------



## fr8train

For me, the hardest part to wrap my brain around is the syntax.


----------



## keke

After lots of hours of research ...I picked this one and very happy indeed with my choice

THE BEST TRIM HAMMER EVER


----------



## gazman

What are the advantages Keke?


----------



## keke

firstly is 16 oz but feels like 10
magnetic nail starter and no milled face which makes it perfect for trim work 
and the wooden handle is beautiful you don't feel any vibrations


----------



## D A Drywall

Thanks CRS! Got the Marshalltown Paper Taper to tame the rolls of FibaFuse while taping patches and small jobs. Works better than expected. The Kraft Elite is a sweet trowel for skimming textured ceilings and walls. The Trim-Tex flat applicator was supposed to simplify application of Mud-set Magic Corner but it fits a little too tight on my Can-Am tubes.


----------



## D A Drywall

Sorry CSR. My bad for screwing up your company acronym. Apologies. Great supply company to deal with


----------



## gazman

Now this is a need, not a want. 
http://www.gettoolsdirect.com.au/ma...0_a_7c103281&gclid=CLHGibXwzMICFQRvvAodtiQAqw


----------



## mld

gazman said:


> Now this is a need, not a want.
> http://www.gettoolsdirect.com.au/makita-dcm500z-18v-coffee-maker.html?gdftrk=gdfV26854_a_7c442_a_7c1200_a_7c103281&gclid=CLHGibXwzMICFQRvvAodtiQAqw


Coffee is never just a want, Gaz.


----------



## MacDry

D A Drywall said:


> Thanks CRS! Got the Marshalltown Paper Taper to tame the rolls of FibaFuse while taping patches and small jobs. Works better than expected. The Kraft Elite is a sweet trowel for skimming textured ceilings and walls. The Trim-Tex flat applicator was supposed to simplify application of Mud-set Magic Corner but it fits a little too tight on my Can-Am tubes.


Hey D A, can you do me up a little video of that paper taper and how it all works? I'm intrigued


----------



## drywallmike08

I bought the marshaltown mesh taper a few months back. I wasn't impressed ! It's time to buy a new taper. I've been borrowing one from our supplier a columbia with marshaltowns name on it. I like it a lot ! Is there a dif between a regular columbia ?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I got a homax and rolls of fibafuse on there way, also a level5 corner roller.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I got a homax and rolls of fibafuse on there way, also a level5 corner roller.:thumbsup:


never used a banjo

so use to my qik out of the pale set up


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Bazooka-Joe said:


> never used a banjo
> 
> so use to my qik out of the pale set up


I've never used a banjo either. The homax has wheels for angles. I cant wait to give it a go. 

You ever try the power assist boxes?


----------



## keke

the Tekroll just arrived to upgrade my banjo and i love it :thumbup:
for a proper try and review have to wait until next year


----------



## keke

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You ever try the power assist boxes?



they're great tools........you won't be sorry if you get them

PS even Vanman ....who's a tool whore is happy with them

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index157/


----------



## VANMAN

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I've never used a banjo either. The homax has wheels for angles. I cant wait to give it a go.
> 
> You ever try the power assist boxes?


Yea the PA boxes seem good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

That looks sweet keke. I almost got the same exec set up. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I've never used a banjo either. The homax has wheels for angles. I cant wait to give it a go.
> 
> You ever try the power assist boxes?


seen em but not use it, heard some happy tapers


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Can someone please tell me what the metal ball, on the corner roller pole is for?


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Can someone please tell me what the metal ball, on the corner roller pole is for?


hold on to your balls...
on that bango and your going to use ff sand down the black washer on the tip...it will rip your tape on the crease


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> hold on to your balls...
> on that bango and your going to use ff sand down the black washer on the tip...it will rip your tape on the crease


Did you also file down the opening, so you get more mud flow?


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Did you also file down the opening, so you get more mud flow?


no but the ff will make it bigger in time


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

My homax only has two Spurs. Looks like you have four.


----------



## Tim0282

The ball on the roller handle sits in the palm of your hand while using it. Makes for a little less fatigue on your hand.


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> My homax only has two Spurs. Looks like you have four.


ya....I changed that as well


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> ya....I changed that as well


Thats what i thought.


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

Does Ne one still use the good trowel or is it all about the box's?every timeiI've tried bone out I always find myself going back to the hand tools!


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

Meant to say tried "one" out!! guess I speak spangelish too!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I've been useing hawk-n-trowell for 17 years. Take care of your tools and your tools will take care of you.


----------



## D A Drywall

Just put Tuco's oriental cousin to work. Wow! That makes hanging 12's on a lid by yourself almost fun. Almost. Sure takes the stress off when hangers are busy


----------



## D A Drywall

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Does Ne one still use the good trowel or is it all about the box's?every timeiI've tried bone out I always find myself going back to the hand tools!


I still use hawk and trowel plenty but boxes sure speed things up when the job size is there. I find hawk and trowel faster on smaller jobs or cut up short joints. And less sanding when I skim with the hawk.


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 11373
> 
> 
> Just put Tuco's oriental cousin to work. Wow! That makes hanging 12's on a lid by yourself almost fun. Almost. Sure takes the stress off when hangers are busy


Keep an eye on the casters ! I replaced the the casters on Tuco about a year after purchase . That was 6 years ago. He's never giving me a problem since ! But....He sits in the tool shed a lot too . I only break him out every other month or so . $450 well spent for a helper you only need every once in a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie

I bought the 18" extention for my lift from allwall cant believe it took this long for me to get one. its a little higher to load it but makes a guy happy to get an extra row or two on a vault with your same lift and its a cheap part well worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

I got my x-mas gift a few days early. A Werner 8' aluminum extension plank. I would've had to wait until Christmas day, but I had to pick it up. Wasn't going to fit in her Fiat :no:


----------



## fr8train




----------



## fr8train




----------



## fr8train

Merry Christmas to me! We were shopping at Costco and I saw this gem.


----------



## fr8train




----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Fr8train,
You'll have to let us know what you think of that light. I saw them, but didn't take the step yet. That plank will be great too. :thumbup:
 I have the 10' - 17' ones, but they are cumbersome.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> View attachment 11381


I wouldn't kick the tires, you might break the bead.:jester:


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I wouldn't kick the tires, you might break the bead.:jester:


I still haven't found the remote control


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> View attachment 11382


Don't use the lock.. It's easier on your back .


Watch your fingers!


----------



## fr8train

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Fr8train,
> You'll have to let us know what you think of that light. I saw them, but didn't take the step yet. That plank will be great too. :thumbup:
> I have the 10' - 17' ones, but they are cumbersome.


Just playing with it, it's a VERY bright and VERY white light. 

I've been using one like this but smaller for sanding on the last few jobs. Very light and no heat! I would like to try one that is a warmer light, something more akin the light given off by a halogen without the heat!


----------



## icerock drywall

fr8train said:


> View attachment 11382


I want two off them...


----------



## fr8train

icerock drywall said:


> I want two off them...


After tax, $210.94 I believe, at home depot


----------



## D A Drywall

Anybody use Sturdy brand aluminum saw horses?
Also got a sweet Columbia cp tube. I didn't think there would be that much of a difference compared to my Can-Ams but it is way easier to load and unload. 

Got a wipe down knife for wiping ceiling tapes without getting on the stilts but I find the handle is still too short. Going to need some mods


----------



## keke

this is the best wipe down knife

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI


----------



## MacDry

keke said:


> this is the best wipe down knife https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI


 how much. I'll buy


----------



## keke

MacDry said:


> how much. I'll buy


I got it from UK few years ago. I don't know how much it's now... just google it


----------



## Tim0282

Pretty sure they quit making them.


----------



## icerock drywall

new today:thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall

I see the sweet Planex. What is the other? Radio?


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> I see the sweet Planex. What is the other? Radio?


its no radio :thumbup: little bluetooth boom speaker ....and I like the sound it makes. its good for small jobs where I dont need my big radio


----------



## icerock drywall

look mom no hands


----------



## aaron

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 11658
> 
> 
> Anybody use Sturdy brand aluminum saw horses?
> Also got a sweet Columbia cp tube. I didn't think there would be that much of a difference compared to my Can-Ams but it is way easier to load and unload.
> 
> Got a wipe down knife for wiping ceiling tapes without getting on the stilts but I find the handle is still too short. Going to need some mods


I've been using the Sturdy sawhorses, they seem to stand up good, they have a wide top one as well that gives me more room for my big feet and putting junk on


----------



## D A Drywall

I got the wide top Sturdy. It's great so far. When I'm on stilts it holds my mud bucket easily and like you said its nice when standing on the top


----------



## APAsh

Finally got a mudbox pro.


----------



## aaron

Ahhhh, new shiny things... I like the look of shiny things when they're new. Looks great!


----------



## icerock drywall

APAsh said:


> Finally got a mudbox pro.


I would love to have that case for my mud tube:thumbsup:


----------



## APAsh

And the mudbox has been banished to internal corners only. Next one to try is the Tekroll banjo


----------



## moore

Getting It back one piece at a time.


----------



## moore

I like this! And It works too!! It locks tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I love this thread. New tools mmmm, reminds me of Tim Taylor


----------



## mld

My latest acquisition..... the trailer


----------



## cazna

Ive ran out of drywall tools to brag out so heres a small axe, hand chain saw and a monocular I got for my pack, Im part of the local search and rescue so they could be quite handy someday.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> My latest acquisition..... the trailer
> 
> View attachment 15193


Nice van Mike.. :thumbsup: it will need a good salt cleaning soon .


----------



## mld

moore said:


> Nice van Mike.. :thumbsup: it will need a good salt cleaning soon .


Vans old, trailers new. Salt is everlasting.


----------



## moore

Picked this up today ..:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Looks good Moore. Shame the battery is not compatible with the radio. Be handy to be able to run the radio with it or charge the battery with the radio.


----------



## moore

The Wife told me to chill! But I sho would like to have a few of these boxes ..http://www.grainger.com/product/14C...C635&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=42-36037323-



My local supply seems to be much cheaper even after shipping! 

They are around $380 for the three boxes . Small,Medium,Large with the carrier . :blink:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looks good Moore. Shame the battery is not compatible with the radio. Be handy to be able to run the radio with it or charge the battery with the radio.


Yep!! That's the very reason why I went shopping for a drill today Gaz.. I needed a battery for that radio worse than I needed a drill :whistling2: But that Lithium was screaming at me ...BUY ME!!

The supply didn't have singles to fit the radio .. so I'll have to drop by Lowe's this week to grab a 12 volt for the radio .:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Salt is everlasting.


That truck I bought in December Is from Ohio. I found out while changing the oil last week that salt is everlasting! The frame is a little pitted ..Not bad. But you can tell It came from up north :yes:. 



Now !!! Lets see the inside of that van Mike!!  You got It in ya?? :laughing:


----------



## mld

moore said:


> That truck I bought in December Is from Ohio. I found out while changing the oil last week that salt is everlasting! The frame is a little pitted ..Not bad. But you can tell It came from up north :yes:.
> 
> Now !!! Lets see the inside of that van Mike!!  You got It in ya?? :laughing:


Nope........especially not today!


----------



## moore

A new box paddle for mixing hot-muds was well over due!!:yes:


----------



## 37chambers

New Bead hopper and Columbia tube as well as a nice shot of my tool collection.


----------



## 37chambers

moore said:


> The Wife told me to chill! But I sho would like to have a few of these boxes ..http://www.grainger.com/product/14C...C635&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=42-36037323-
> 
> 
> 
> My local supply seems to be much cheaper even after shipping!
> 
> They are around $380 for the three boxes . Small,Medium,Large with the carrier . :blink:


The boxes are worth the money Moore. I have had mine for 3 1/2 years. The Dolly is great too for moving around. The plastic tabs on the dolly look like they could break easy but like any tool tool treat them right and they will last. I use the Smallest box for my angle heads and applicators, The medium box I use for Sanding stuff. Masks lights spounges etc. And the big box I keep my 3 flat boxes and angle box in. I have left them out in the rain in the back of the truck before and never anything wet inside the box. When I transport I just strap the loaded dolly to the side wall of my trailer.


----------



## fr8train

Just placed an order on all-wall, looking forward to taking delivery.


----------



## fr8train

They're here!


----------



## mld

fr8train said:


> They're here!


What size trowel is that fr8?
Sand what's your plan for the flusher?


----------



## fr8train

11 1/2 x 4 3/4, the flusher is to try, never used one. My initial plan is to use it mainly for hot mud jobs. But who knows, might use it all the time, might never use it, lol


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Just got a handmasker a few days ago. Lovin it....makes such quick work of masking walls and such off.


----------



## VANMAN

I'm fed up of snips so I bought this for my Trim-Tex beads!:thumbup:
Think it will need another blade as it's only got 24 teeth!
(Bazooka Joe will be proud as I bought from USA)


----------



## gazman

Cool Richie. I think I recall someone saying if you turn the blade around it will still cut but won't grab the plastic.


----------



## aaron

gazman said:


> Cool Richie. I think I recall someone saying if you turn the blade around it will still cut but won't grab the plastic.


That's right, I did that all the time when I was putting vinyl siding on, you still need a finer blade. If it's grabbing when you try a finer blade, turn the blade around.


----------



## drywallmike08

Ordered new tools last week. Hopefully they come tomorrow. New tapetech boxes with exstendable handle and a mudrunner. What kind of a learning curve does the mudrunner have ? I've never ran one or even seen one in person.


----------



## gazman

Mud consistency is the main thing, it needs to be fairly loose. And as you run the angle try to make sure you don't block the outlet of the mudrunner by having it on an angle. When you put the angle head on move it around and have a look at the outlet, and you will see what I mean. 
Then match your speed and the mud flow. :thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune

for the mud runner , now i am a king. but i have sand a lot for learn. the key is the mud very very thin. much more than the bazooka or the boxe.
and at the begin my mud runner doesn't work well. you need the put bazooka oil on the shaft and on the rubber


----------



## VANMAN

aaron said:


> That's right, I did that all the time when I was putting vinyl siding on, you still need a finer blade. If it's grabbing when you try a finer blade, turn the blade around.


Ok I tried it and the beads disintegrated in my face!
So I turned the blade and that made a huge dif!
But I bought this thing from the USA and I'm f*cked if I can get a finer tooth blade for it here! I contacted the person 2 ask for a bit of help on this but looks like its a case of take money and run!
Any of u guys could help would b much appreciated:thumbsup:
(the prob im having is its got like a d on the blade so it fits on the spindle and I cant get then no where) Can I use a blade with the same diameter without the d part?


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> (the prob im having is its got like a d on the blade so it fits on the spindle and I cant get then no where) Can I use a blade with the same diameter without the d part?


I can't see why not, as long as you can nip it up tight. It is not like you are cutting timber and are going to jam the blade.


----------



## aaron

You'll be fine with a blade with a round hole. That's all I use in woodworking as well. There is a couple of types of blades with special holes in then so they can't spin but I've never seen them. Looking at the manual for that saw, it looks like the washers have that d on them so they won't spin,the blade will be ok.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Richie , A fine tooth plywood blade with 60 to 80 tooth is best

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-10-in-Plywood-and-Finishing-Blades-Box-PRO1060FINB/203688547/

The round hole is a non issue. 

Always wear your safety glasses when using the saw for any cutting, any material 

Joe


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Had to do it....LOVE those sheet rock knives! Very comfortable would recommend to anyone...also the mixer is the sh*t! Much quicker than any other I've used, and it stands up by itself when your not using it. The trowel is a Curry 16" still getting used to it but like it so far.


----------



## Shelwyn

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Had to do it....LOVE those sheet rock knives! Very comfortable would recommend to anyone...also the mixer is the sh*t! Much quicker than any other I've used, and it stands up by itself when your not using it. The trowel is a Curry 16" still getting used to it but like it so far.


Oh nice, I use http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/taping-knives/by-sku/DW733

They last a very long time, some people say they take a long time to break in but that just means they last longer to me. I 6 or so of these summer last year for my crew and I and they're just now starting to replace them mostly from dents from dropping them blades are still good. They dont' rust at all. I"m thinking of buying the 10in version http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/taping-knives/by-sku/DW736


----------



## drywallmike08

Got my new tools last week. I used the mudrunner today. If you haven't tried one you are working too hard !


----------



## embella plaster

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Had to do it....LOVE those sheet rock knives! Very comfortable would recommend to anyone...also the mixer is the sh*t! Much quicker than any other I've used, and it stands up by itself when your not using it. The trowel is a Curry 16" still getting used to it but like it so far.


I wish i could get one of those sheet rock mixing paddles but i use a mixer with a female and male thread shaft maybe i just need a whole new mixer lol


----------



## gazman

Do what I did. Get a m14 hex drive bolt and weld it to the mixer. I put a net on it to shorten the thread.


----------



## gazman

Do yourself a favour and get one of those tornado mixers from Andrew.


----------



## D A Drywall

gazman said:


> Do yourself a favour and get one of those tornado mixers from Andrew.


Is that still possible?


----------



## D A Drywall

D A Drywall said:


> Is that still possible?


Is that the mixer that a few of the guys were testing out a couple years ago?


----------



## Sweendog87

Lovely looking mixer from sheetrock a little pricey tho for me since I have 3 different ones already cant see me getting one soon got about $5000 worth in my to buy list lol


----------



## gazman

D A Drywall said:


> Is that the mixer that a few of the guys were testing out a couple years ago?


It is the cheaper version that Advance made for Rick. The original was very expensive to produce. Here is a link to our supplier in Australia. 
.
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...rs/2839-advance-tornado-power-mixer-ec28.html


----------



## Wimpy65

I have both the Sheetrock paddle & the Advance paddle. I like the Sheetrock paddle much better than the Advance. I find it mixes the mud very vigorously & thoroughly. The Advanced paddle is easier to clean, but most people only clean their paddle once a day (if that often).
The Sheetrock paddle is expensive, but I heartily recommend it! :thumbup:


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Wimpy65 said:


> I have both the Sheetrock paddle & the Advance paddle. I like the Sheetrock paddle much better than the Advance. I find it mixes the mud very vigorously & thoroughly. The Advanced paddle is easier to clean, but most people only clean their paddle once a day (if that often).
> The Sheetrock paddle is expensive, but I heartily recommend it! :thumbup:


Couldn't have said it better....loving it so far!


----------



## moore

Advance /Richardman sent me this mixer 2-3 years ago [can't remember] But I've used it every day since I got It. It's a daily user .. It's one tough ass paddle !! I clean it up maybe once a Month ..Other wise it just sits in a bucket of water .

I only use it for A/P Muds . I didn't care for It with hot-muds . I use a box paddle for hot-muds ... [second pic] Much easier to clean and less splash back.. 

I have a bowtie paddle I use for mixing textures .. It seems to work better for bringing the heavy to the top.


----------



## embella plaster

Wish i knew how to weld lol


----------



## embella plaster

Gazmam if you buy a new mixer any time i will buy your welded male and female thread sheetrock one ok m8


----------



## D A Drywall

moore said:


> Advance /Richardman sent me this mixer 2-3 years ago [can't remember] But I've used it every day since I got It. It's a daily user .. It's one tough ass paddle !! I clean it up maybe once a Month ..Other wise it just sits in a bucket of water .
> 
> I only use it for A/P Muds . I didn't care for It with hot-muds . I use a box paddle for hot-muds ... [second pic] Much easier to clean and less splash back..
> 
> I have a bowtie paddle I use for mixing textures .. It seems to work better for bringing the heavy to the top.


I find that I get lumps if I use my box paddle for hotmud. Do you add powder to a bit of water in the bucket or water to the powder?


----------



## embella plaster

You should never add water to powder that is lump heaven you must have water and sprinkle the powder in also once you have let it sit for 2 mins it doesnt effect the mix time as you havent set off the chemical reaction till u mix and by doing that it is nice and creamy


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Gazman if you buy a new mixer any time i will buy your welded male and female thread sheetrock one ok m8


Maybe this would work for you, Just check with Andrew to make sure it fit the Sheet rock mixer. By the way I fixed the spelling. 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...r-mixer-200mm-m14-drive-paddle-extension.html


----------



## embella plaster

You bloody legend gazman


----------



## cazna

Ive prob tried about 8 different mixers, And the one in the pics the best I have found and it was the first one I ever had.

Its light and easy, does not need a big drill to power it, Slips into a bucket of firm mud and a little water starts chewing away at it with out spinning the bucket everywhere on you and whips it up nice and easy, Prob much like moores box mixer.

Had a sheetrock, needed a bigger drill, Its got a long shaft so bend that and your in trouble, Trying to clean it in a bucket of water and your going to get wet feet and you need to lock bucket with your feet.

Got an advance, Needs a big drill, put that in a bucket of firm mud and trying to start it turning strains all hell out of a drill, Shakes a bucket like crazy and you need to lock bucket with your feet. Also a bucket emptier.

Spirals are good for hotmuds which I use on a cordless drill as they don't strain it, Only small amounts though.

And tried the other bigger paddles etc but none compare to that simple one in the pic and I wouldn't recommend anyone getting anything but that now, Still have advance, Sold the sheetrock with the big drill, Took the rest to the dump when I shifted house.


----------



## gazman

2Buck would not be happy, I see mud on that mixer "Cazna the clean" 

I am still a big fan of the Advance Tornado, we use that for nearly everything except cornice cement as it agitates it to much and it goes off too quick. If we are mixing up 6 buckets or more at a time I will break out the sheet rock mixer.


----------



## moore

Yeah Cazna !! You need to clean that paddle up a bit! :whistling2:



:jester:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> Yeah Cazna !! You need to clean that paddle up a bit! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:


 
:tt2::notworthy:


----------



## embella plaster

I dont even use a bucket to clean my mixer doesnt clean enough for my liking i take it to my hose set up clean it just like a box....spotless


----------



## embella plaster

Clean enouhh to lick


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Clean enouhh to lick


Oh MY!! Another Cazna !! :whistling2:


----------



## embella plaster

I hope thats a good thing lol of course it is:thumbup:


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I hope thats a good thing lol of course it is:thumbup:


 .....:whistling2:..... IT DEPENDS


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Oh MY!! Another Cazna !! :whistling2:


I think that you will find that most of the blokes from down under were trained with base (hot mud) so they generally clean there tools more than those trained using air drying mud. With our base any contamination by dry mud will shorten the working time.


----------



## embella plaster

Damn right ....also feels nice with clean sharp tools


----------



## embella plaster

Quite excited by these as nearly every person in aus runs hyde tools they are the main tool there are obviously cheaper out there but one supplier called plaster supplies he stocks all u.s tools and i love it


----------



## cazna

Drop those on the ground and don't they twang? Clean tools clean work............Except for moore, That dudes got his own groove going on and its working very well.

Gazmans correct, Hotmud trained here and it has to be clean for the next brew...................But Moores a hotmud user also?? Confusing isn't it :whistling2:


----------



## embella plaster

As you said some people do things that u would think would make life hard eg dirty tools like if i couldnt clean my tools my day would be misery i have a made who pretty much handles look like they have had bead and 3 coats on them but works well for him


----------



## Sweendog87

My boss never cleans his tools except boxes and drops mud everywhere but his finished product is near perfection so each to there own but I clean after every mix and at end of the day spray hand tools with wd40


----------



## embella plaster

Cokking oil is good to


----------



## Sweendog87

Yeah just using what I had but gonna get a big can of silicone spray heard that's better that wd


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Lanolin is good too it's a bit oily tho but it's great for seals on boxes 
Embella we use that mega grip too it's a nice glue not too wet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I think that you will find that most of the blokes from down under were trained with base (hot mud) so they generally clean there tools more than those trained using air drying mud. With our base any contamination by dry mud will shorten the working time.



I hear ya! I know all about that residue hot mud leaves behind . I have one hawk I use for hot mud and that's all I use it for . I use a ton of base in the winter months . I don't like to use it! But I have to in some situations. 



cazna said:


> Drop those on the ground and don't they twang? Clean tools clean work............Except for moore, That dudes got his own groove going on and its working very well.
> 
> Gazmans correct, Hotmud trained here and it has to be clean for the next brew...................But Moores a hotmud user also?? Confusing isn't it :whistling2:


You would be surprised how often I clean my hawk and knifes during the work day even with the air dry muds. It seems the muds shrink worse than they use too ..It's a battle keeping a hawk full of mud from turning into trash. I'm like Gary . I keep a piece of scrap board nearby to sling the trashy mud on. And I have a bucket of water near me to clean my hawk up about about every other load. I spend a good part of my day cleaning up just to keep the trash out of my finish . 

But now ...At the end of the day ! That's a different story:whistling2:
I just throw the hawk and knives in the truck and sand em all down the next morning ..:yes: :laughing:


----------



## embella plaster

Haha me to its call my skank board cause its what u do to skanks just throw mud at them yeah that glue is awesome i found csr to fall to much and as its sloppy no good for packing and stuff i do a lot of what the carpenters should do and make stuff right glue and a bucket of plastic packers and a planer are mt best friend


----------



## gazman

You should try the glue sausages Aaron, cleaner to work with and quicker. They work out a bit dearer, but the benefits out weigh the cost.


----------



## embella plaster

Yeah i used them once and lol i put the dobs on way to big and went through a tube in like 2 sheetz back when i was an apprentice the thing is you would think it was cheaper saving money on buckets etc


----------



## BarupTaper0422

I'm addicted to buying tools......could be worst things though! Lol


----------



## Sweendog87

Nice


----------



## 37chambers

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I'm addicted to buying tools......could be worst things though! Lol


The addiction is like smoking, its gets worse :blink:


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Haha unfortunately have that to#


----------



## Sweendog87

Jim swain from wallboard is the man hooked me up big time I only thought he was sending me the 6" and got all this extra stuff thanks heaps mate will put it to good use tomorrow loving the shirt needed some new ones too


----------



## embella plaster

Haha got mine today to bro lol


----------



## Sweendog87

What did he send you what a legend hey


----------



## embella plaster

Same pack mate


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice purse!!, lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## killerjune

my new toys 
thx to great lake taping tool


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Nice purse!!, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didnt recieve the pretty blue purse lol


----------



## embella plaster

killerjune said:


> my new toys
> thx to great lake taping tool


I tell you what north start make some sexy tools love the green


----------



## killerjune

someone know what are the best ont the 3.5 angle head, i can relase the tension on the spring. smooth or tight ?


----------



## fr8train

Of the brands that I have used their 3.5s, Northstar wins that one.


----------



## Sweendog87

embella plaster said:


> I didnt recieve the pretty blue purse lol


Brings out the colour in my eyes


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> Brings out the colour in my eyes


 
That drink bottle/can is good, Jim sent me one as well a while back.


----------



## Kiwiman

killerjune said:


> someone know what are the best ont the 3.5 angle head, i can relase the tension on the spring. smooth or tight ?


I've always used them tight because I get a thick edge otherwise.


----------



## Sweendog87

cazna said:


> That drink bottle/can is good, Jim sent me one as well a while back.


do u use it for cold or hot drinks was thinking it would be great for coffee but it's got a straw?


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> do u use it for cold or hot drinks was thinking it would be great for coffee but it's got a straw?


 I just been using it for water in my cup holder in my truck, Sipping when driving etc.


----------



## Sweendog87

Think it's thermo so it would be good for either


----------



## embella plaster

Hmmm i not sure just to be safe i only usd cold i thought thermo mugs where stainless but also had an inner core not just stainless


----------



## Sweendog87

Thought it was mmm might just mix my gatorade in it hydrolites for day 👍


----------



## embella plaster

Better be safe might meelt ya straw lol


----------



## Sweendog87

Don't want that lol


----------



## embella plaster

New makita drill my poor old baby head packed up i use it when i need to make little mixes of mud thanks andrew at plastering supplies


----------



## gazman

I have one of the early lithium ion 14.4v Makita drills. They have a little tag inside them to stop you from running an 18v battery in them. But if you slice it off with a Stanley knife you can run the 18v battery. Mine has been running for 2 years on 18v with no problems.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> I have one of the early lithium ion 14.4v Makita drills. They have a little tag inside them to stop you from running an 18v battery in them. But if you slice it off with a Stanley knife you can run the 18v battery. Mine has been running for 2 years on 18v with no problems.


You are the custom tool man nah i stuffed my drill by using it to mix small mixes i would hose the mixing paddle off with the drill still attatched and the head pins rusted out ......might disconnect mixing paddles before hosing lol


----------



## jswain

Definitely for hot and cold guys! Can't have you messing up the work truck!!


Sweendog87 said:


> Jim swain from wallboard is the man hooked me up big time I only thought he was sending me the 6" and got all this extra stuff thanks heaps mate will put it to good use tomorrow loving the shirt needed some new ones too


----------



## Sweendog87

Champion


----------



## jswain

500Ml Thermal Can, Bpa Free. Patented Design Material: Inside & Outside High Grade 304 # Stainless Steel Keep Hot And Cold To 6 Hours, Leak Proof And Spill Proof.


----------



## Sweendog87

Got the goods jimmy


----------



## Sweendog87

And that beanie saves me today was like 10° most of the day and those Knifes are so nice and easy to clean just freezing to pick up lol


----------



## Sweendog87

jswain said:


> 500Ml Thermal Can, Bpa Free. Patented Design Material: Inside & Outside High Grade 304 # Stainless Steel Keep Hot And Cold To 6 Hours, Leak Proof And Spill Proof.


Hey mate anychance it's microwavable doubt it thought I'd ask before I burn the house down want to use it for ky coffees lol


----------



## embella plaster

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey mate anychance it's microwavable doubt it thought I'd ask before I burn the house down want to use it for ky coffees lol


What else u want it to do mate be a digital navigation system lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I doubt it if it's got any metals on it Sween


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

I just love my coffee embella and it's great for coffees had one this morning and was wondering of I could heat up the milk in it


----------



## cazna

jswain said:


> 500Ml Thermal Can, Bpa Free. Patented Design Material: Inside & Outside High Grade 304 # Stainless Steel Keep Hot And Cold To 6 Hours, Leak Proof And Spill Proof.


I still go to tip it up like a can sometimes, The Mrs also went to have a drink and started tipping it up, Lol. Neat can though, Thanks.


----------



## embella plaster

Yeah as aussie said any metal in the microwave zaps and all s9rts of stuff gors bad


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> Yeah as aussie said any metal in the microwave zaps and all s9rts of stuff gors bad


 Light bulbs go good, Not for to long they explode.

I tried an egg once, BOOM That sucker blew up bad, Tiny bits of egg and shell all stuck to the walls, Took me ages to clean that up :furious:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> Yeah as aussie said any metal in the microwave zaps and all s9rts of stuff gors bad



I found that one out trying to heat a tin of baked beans when I was a kid 
Lightning show in the microwave 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

Actually, staples don't. They are shorter than the microwave wavelength. That's why you can buy your own popcorn in bulk, put it in a paper bag, staple it shut, and throw it in the microwave.


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> I found that one out trying to heat a tin of baked beans when I was a kid
> Lightning show in the microwave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I set fire to an Aunt bettes pudding to once, Peeled of the foil lid but a small piece of it stayed behind, it sparked and set the plastic cup on fire. :blink:


----------



## Sweendog87

Did the same with a cheesy garlic bread from a pizza took out the garlic bread but some stuck to the cheese set the bread alight


----------



## jeepin270

I bought the tape tech wizard handle, today was first attempt. I like it!! I have never tried any of the other shorty handles so I can't really give any comparison.


----------



## APAsh2

The Tapetech Wizard handle is on my list, looks like it will be easier to use than the DM 12in handle I've got. I added this to the toolbox today. Can't wait to change all my gear to the green colour. It looks nicely finished compared to my Columbia boxes, we'll see how it runs.


----------



## cazna

The Northstar brand is really making a come back isn't it, I got the wizard but haven't used it yet.


----------



## embella plaster

New pimp trowel thank you all wall


----------



## killerjune

new cordless stapler for my corner beads. extra charger-radio free, the guy at the cash don't scan de radio.

thx god !!


----------



## embella plaster

I hope your conscience keeps you awake at night.........not......good stuff


----------



## D A Drywall

killerjune said:


> new cordless stapler for my corner beads. extra charger-radio free, the guy at the cash don't scan de radio. thx god !!


Is that a 1/4 inch crown stapler?


----------



## killerjune

yes regular stapples


----------



## cazna

Thanks West tech tools, I got there flat and internal applicators and some wheel kits. Looking forward to trying out the flat one for loading with the tube and skimming walls.


----------



## ki0x18

My new baby


----------



## ki0x18

My new baby  better than hilti and cheaper


----------



## gazman

Ok, I will bite. Yes it is cheaper, but how is it better?


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Ok, I will bite. Yes it is cheaper, but how is it better?


have a look and see for yourself 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLyIUyIcIcU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9IMOfOp7-M


----------



## Sweendog87

Now that's how u sell screw gun I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

It's good but how many vaults is it and it's only 2 amp hour 
Hilti is 22v and can't remember amp hour but it's more than 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

It has some great features, but is it better than Hilti?


----------



## Sweendog87

Can Hiltis head twist and can u use it as a normal drill top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

I don't know, that's why I am asking. Keke is our resident Hilti fan and user.


----------



## ki0x18

Stronger than hilti and only with the 2 amp battery imagine with the 5 amp how stront it's im in.love with this gun


----------



## ki0x18

Make me remember the DW274


----------



## sheep

I've always preffered the makita guns. Don't know anyone that doesn't. I've used some others, they're so bulky and liked to jam.


----------



## gordie

Sweendog87 said:


> Can Hiltis head twist and can u use it as a normal drill top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No the collated screw attachment does not twist but I don't that helping much even in the video demo the guy didn't counter sink his screws that means the attachment must com off to drill the clikers in.
And yes the hilti is an exellent drill just pop the cone off perfect impact drill bingo. 
I'm not saying this new gun buy dewalt isn't great they used to be the go too gun I wondered when they would get back in the game.:thumbup:
For right now im all hilti there are a lot of advantages with them that need mentioning 1 warranty they will come right to your job to replace your tool 2 tried and true pretty much any big commercial job where there are many boarders and steel framers you'll see us with hilti they are just great guns 3 when you buy your screws from hilti "which buy the way are great screw and cost me a lot less than what our D.W. suppliers carry you build up credit with them and tada they give you a free gun. Ya you need to buy a [email protected]#t load of screws:jester:
So for now ill stick with hilti I have an abundance of batteries from when I got ripped. The clowns didn't get my batts so I have 6 good cells for two guns. Batteries cost more than anything so it is good to have one brand . 

Now I have a question does the dewalt have a lock button to lock it on. Most cordless guns don't because it kills the batt to fast hilti has balanced their gun really well so it is bigger but it feels good to use and that feature is very important to me tks


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer mate I changed from the Mikita to hilti couple years ago,
Has a little different action than makita ...but it's way better one you get used to it as you push more with your shoulders and get a stronger drive.
You can twist the head around by clicking, but it's just as easy to twist your arm to get bottom fixings in 
However I wouldn't use it for framing up studs, it's a sure quick way to **** up the tips, I use the impact driver for framing out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> It's good but how many vaults is it and it's only 2 amp hour
> Hilti is 22v and can't remember amp hour but it's more than 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it's your option to chose the battery....max what you can have is 20v with 5amp for dewalt
I have hilti 22 v with 3.3 amp but the package came standard with 22v and 2.6 amp


----------



## keke

ki0x18 said:


> Stronger than hilti and only with the 2 amp battery imagine with the 5 amp how stront it's im in.love with this gun


never used dewalt the features of this gun look nice but hilti suits better my needs.....5000 rpm it's better than 4400 rpm especially for steel work


----------



## ki0x18

Idk exactly how many hour run time but i only change batteries once on 10 hr shift


----------



## keke

just arrived :thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Very nice Keke, has it got the collet to be able to use the 1/4 " bits?


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Very nice Keke, has it got the collet to be able to use the 1/4 " bits?


yes, you can use 1/4 " and 1/8"......very keen to try it


----------



## gazman

That's excellent :thumbsup:. I have heard good things about them.


----------



## Wimpy65

keke said:


> just arrived :thumbup:


 
Hey Keke, hopefully you'll have better success with your Makita than I have had. So far, I liked my old DeWalt cordless router better. I bought the Makita because I have two Makita screw guns (nice to have the same batteries), but I wish I would have stayed with DeWalt.


----------



## keke

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Keke, hopefully you'll have better success with your Makita than I have had. So far, I liked my old DeWalt cordless router better. I bought the Makita because I have two Makita screw guns (nice to have the same batteries), but I wish I would have stayed with DeWalt.


what problem did you have with makita ?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I got 2 dewalt routers but my batteries and chargers got stolen !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65

keke said:


> what problem did you have with makita ?


The Makita router I have (less than 1 year old) has a couple issues. The main one is it seems out of balance when you use it. Every router does the wobble now & then, but my 18v Makita does it way too often. It's almost to the point of being unusable. We router around electrical boxes that have close tolerances, no place for a router that wobbles! :furious:

Also, it has a thumb switch that gets so tight that the skin under my thumb nail starts to separate from the nail. I try to keep it loose with silicone spray which helps a bit, but come on Makita, you can do better! 

My third (minor) complaint is they didn't even put an LED light on the router. Everybody is putting lights on everything these days, except Makita apparently! :blink:

I also purchased a new brushless Makita screw gun and I don't like that as well as my older Makita screw gun.


----------



## HPI drywall

I had the DEWALT brushless gun and it awsome and super lightweight the magazine attachment its great too


----------



## Wimpy65

keke said:


> just arrived :thumbup:


So Keke, how do you like the Makita cordless router?

I hope your router works great & doesn't have issues like mine. You probably don't have to router out electrical boxes & that's when I have the most trouble.


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

I've tried to get my hands on a makita cordless router for a while now and can't seem to find one in Ontario yet but I use cordless rotozip and it seems to last a while even cutting out windows and doors!!


----------



## moore

I helped a D/C Last Sunday hang 14' and 16' board . I think He was trying to kill me!!!:whistling2: But he had the new Dewalt 20v Lithium cordless drywall drill.. That thang was sweet!!! Light but powerful ! It sets a screw better than any corded drill I've ever seen. I is gettin one!:yes:


----------



## D A Drywall

moore said:


> I helped a D/C Last Sunday hang 14' and 16' board . I think He was trying to kill me!!!:whistling2: But he had the new Dewalt 20v Lithium cordless drywall drill.. That thang was sweet!!! Light but powerful ! It sets a screw better than any corded drill I've ever seen. I is gettin one!:yes:


I tried to buy one today. Big tool supplier said they had a large shipment come in and sold out in a week. I asked him to reserve me one but he wouldn't even take my money. He said with their popularity he doesn't know when they will be able to restock. Gotta wait for the next slow boat from China I guess.


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> I tried to buy one today. Big tool supplier said they had a large shipment come in and sold out in a week. I asked him to reserve me one but he wouldn't even take my money. He said with their popularity he doesn't know when they will be able to restock. Gotta wait for the next slow boat from China I guess.


I don't care where they come from.. Everything Is made Out of the US anymore ... All I know Is the drill Is Smooth. :thumbsup:

Here Lowe's is pushing the Dewalts . 

Home Depot is pushing the Hitachi .


----------



## Sweendog87

So got a few goodies in the mail so speed some things up got a flusher $125 ball end $20 extension pole $35 and pole adaptor $10 cheapest possible way to get a flusher but still does the same job also got a new head for my compound tube witch I can put flusher on as it's direct but heard it's hard to get used to also got some new boots and a tape dispenser as I hate bending down to pick up tape every second lol so pretty happy for only spending $300 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarupTaper0422

What did you get for a tape dispenser sween? Just a normal metal one? I've been looking at other ones around.


----------



## moore

Sweendog87 said:


> I hate bending down to pick up tape every second


Made from bucket handles.


----------



## moore

Multi purpose !:thumbsup:


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Have any of you ever used one of these? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Marshallto...9485-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true


----------



## Wimpy65

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Have any of you ever used one of these? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Marshallto...9485-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true


I have one that I got free & let's just say I got what I paid for! It seems like a good idea & it may well do all that it claims to do, I just didn't like it. I've switched to using a banjo now anyway, so I have no use for it.


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Wimpy65 said:


> I have one that I got free & let's just say I got what I paid for! It seems like a good idea & it may well do all that it claims to do, I just didn't like it. I've switched to using a banjo now anyway, so I have no use for it.


I see....Does it feel cheap? Would it work with fibafuse? For the price I may just order it.


----------



## Sweendog87

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I see....Does it feel cheap? Would it work with fibafuse? For the price I may just order it.



Hey mate just got one and used it on Thursday and Friday and I like it only thing is it sometimes gets stuck it's still alright tho better for small joints for me atm but once i get used to it I'm sure it will save time and my back and knees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

moore said:


> Multi purpose !:thumbsup:


Funny that morre already made one and came in good use got the idea from u a while ago but the tape kept unrolling and twisting on the wire and it was sh!tting me up the wall so bought a proper one 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

And barup only reason it got stuck I think was because it was an old roll so start with a new roll and it should spin fine and as long as fiba fuse and fibre tape rolls are same width or smaller they will fit in fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Sweendog87 said:


> And barup only reason it got stuck I think was because it was an old roll so start with a new roll and it should spin fine and as long as fiba fuse and fibre tape rolls are same width or smaller they will fit in fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks sween...so you have the one that I have the link on? The marshaltown?


----------



## Sweendog87

Yeah mate exactly the same just wall board it's our Aussie brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

didn't really like the look of the metal ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Sweendog87 said:


> Yeah mate exactly the same just wall board it's our Aussie brand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's perfect good to hear! Thank you for that!


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Sweendog87 said:


> didn't really like the look of the metal ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naaa Me either.....the tape does the same thing....it just twists up on me and I end up stepping on it


----------



## Sweendog87

No worries good for the price always like to make things a bit easier on my knees so any other good things u see let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Naaa Me either.....the tape does the same thing....it just twists up on me and I end up stepping on it



Well this new one has a lever on the back that stops the paper from rolling and falling so I pretty much stays where u left it no stepping on it and no tangling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Have any of you ever used one of these? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Marshallto...9485-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true



I got one of these, ffor rolls of fiber fuse 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I got one of these, ffor rolls of fiber fuse
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


You use it with ff?


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Sweendog87 said:


> No worries good for the price always like to make things a bit easier on my knees so any other good things u see let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will most definitely do.....to you the same as well


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

BarupTaper0422 said:


> You use it with ff?



Yes, keeps the rolls from unwinding.


----------



## D A Drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes, keeps the rolls from unwinding.


 I use it for short runs, closets. I think it works better for FibaFuse than it does for paper.


----------



## Sweendog87

So u use it as a hand taper not on your belt DA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

Like Brightstar said. Keeps FibaFuse roll in check and keeps your hand off the fibers


----------



## D A Drywall

In the hand. The lever that keeps things in check is spring loaded so you need to pull the tape out kind of like masking tape


----------



## Sweendog87

Gonna try hand taping with it seems alright I only just got it and was using it on my belt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 19482
> 
> 
> Like Brightstar said. Keeps FibaFuse roll in check and keeps your hand off the fibers


To true fiba fuse sure hurts the hands like fire board yuuuuuuk


----------



## Sweendog87

Does it how does it hurt. like old insulation batts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Nah doesnt stay hurting more you get pricks i got reall sensative hands but so may be only me


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Hmm ya I'm ok with ff doesn't hurt my hands. I have a habit tho of putting a short piece of tape in my lips to hold it while I apply mud then put it on....don't do that with fiba fuse....as you can imagine haha


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I put some fiber fuse in my sister-in-law's laundry basket. She probably thought she had crabs.


----------



## fr8train

Wimpy65 said:


> I have one that I got free & let's just say I got what I paid for! It seems like a good idea & it may well do all that it claims to do, I just didn't like it. I've switched to using a banjo now anyway, so I have no use for it.


I have that exact holder. I don't use it.


BarupTaper0422 said:


> Have any of you ever used one of these? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Marshallto...9485-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true


----------



## fr8train

D A Drywall said:


> I use it for short runs, closets. I think it works better for FibaFuse than it does for paper.
> 
> View attachment 19474


Might have to try it that way


D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 19482
> 
> 
> Like Brightstar said. Keeps FibaFuse roll in check and keeps your hand off the fibers


----------



## BarupTaper0422

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I put some fiber fuse in my sister-in-law's laundry basket. She probably thought she had crabs.


I did the same thing 😉


----------



## Tim0282

I have had one for a long time and didn't like it on my belt. I am going to try it with a roll of Fiba Fuse. You guys are great!


----------



## Contractor Joe

SlimPickins said:


> Here's a little trick I learned after frying one of the Metal Holz blades on some siding nails.....use the fried blade for sheetrock demo, plaster, whatever. The blades are ridiculously expensive, and you don't steel parking structures have to worry about wrecking the blade when you hit a nail or a screw. I've been using the same blade for drywall demo for almost a year now:thumbsup: It looks funky but it'll plow through rock no problem.


For drywall cutting/splicing I honestly just use a husky cutting knife, and use replacements from HD or lowes on the regular. cheap effective and overall long-lasting.

:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

For all u lads and lasses that get the privilege of horizontal joints this would b good!:thumbsup:
Just arrived and im looking forward to giving it a spin!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Now Gaz that is a short sander!!!:whistling2: £100 so not a big deal, B great for scaffold work and lobby's!


----------



## BarupTaper0422

VANMAN said:


> For all u lads and lasses that get the privilege of horizontal joints this would b good!:thumbsup:
> Just arrived and im looking forward to giving it a spin!:thumbup:


Wish I could get one over here in the states. Let us know how it goes I'm curious.


----------



## Sweendog87

Check ebay I know that guys go for the big name sanders as they last longer but a lot have just as many troubles as cheaper ones and iv got a cheap one off ebay and it's a beast light weight powerful and have an extension and I'm about to get a short one as well for $120 doesn't matter if it only last me a year my boss gets a new porter cable every 2 to 3 years and they are $700+ and I think mine is way better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> For all u lads and lasses that get the privilege of horizontal joints this would b good!:thumbsup:
> Just arrived and im looking forward to giving it a spin!:thumbup:


That thingy in the middle of your table could make for a nice hawk!:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> That thingy in the middle of your table could make for a nice hawk!:whistling2:


Not sure if the other half would b on ur side LOL!:blink:


----------



## cazna

Let us know what that sanders like Van, We have them here with several other cheap sander types as well.


----------



## VANMAN

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Wish I could get one over here in the states. Let us know how it goes I'm curious.


Will do chief!:thumbsup:
B a few weeks as just finished 2 monster houses and another 2 ready this week!


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Let us know what that sanders like Van, We have them here with several other cheap sander types as well.


No probs Caz,
It's made in Germany so it should b well built!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> No probs Caz,
> It's made in Germany so it should b well built!


 Really? Germany? I seen two of those, And long sander and a vac for sale $500 second hand, One short sander wasn't used and the others only used a couple of times. Not that I need them, My festool small sander and flex giraffe are great.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Really? Germany? I seen two of those, And long sander and a vac for sale $500 second hand, One short sander wasn't used and the others only used a couple of times. Not that I need them, My festool small sander and flex giraffe are great.


Yea Caz Germany!
Look up Menzer sanders!:thumbsup:
2 year warranty also with it so can't go far wrong!


----------



## VANMAN

Got some more goods!!!:thumbup:
Couple battery sanders,Grinder and a strimmer for the house.
All work of the same batteries just like my chop saw!
Got a 4.0 ah battery coming also!


----------



## gazman

What is the plan for the two sanders Van?


----------



## VANMAN

.....


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> What is the plan for the two sanders Van?


Nipping round internals on sanding day!:thumbsup:
If they r crap I got them for £20 each so no big deal!


----------



## VANMAN

.....


----------



## Sweendog87

VANMAN said:


> Nipping round internals on sanding day!:thumbsup:
> If they r crap I got them for £20 each so no big deal!



Definatly let me know how they go on internals they should be good for patch sanding too great idea never thought to use one of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Sweendog87 said:


> Definatly let me know how they go on internals they should be good for patch sanding too great idea never thought to use one of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure will lad!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

New tool day for me is my gift from cazna a massive thank you for sending me this can am tube nozzle that allows me to now buy tape pro or tape tech head ....also love this stubby holder he sent me now i am gonna have to send some kangaroo or koala on a pen lol thanks champ:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster

Bigger nozzle is old can am


----------



## VANMAN

embella plaster said:


> Bigger nozzle is old can am


He must have a stack of them! LOL
I have 1 the same sitting looking at me in the office:thumbsup:
Yea the stubby holder!!!!


----------



## cazna

No holding back now Embella, Go get some use from it, Yeah, there is a few of those about here Vanman.....................And a heap of rain................Man we are getting smashed this winter, Its usually quite dry this time of year, Weathers doing strange things nowdays.


----------



## Sweendog87

Hey fellas do u know where I can buy one for those nozzles or what there proper name is so I can search google for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

I cant help u sween i got mine from www.cazna-is-a-legend.com


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey fellas do u know where I can buy one for those nozzles or what there proper name is so I can search google for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't think you can get them anymore, I got it from a trowel trades store that's now closed, In the same area they made Coboks, And those are the same as tapepros cornice heads so the problem was they made coboks to fit tapepro tubes, But people had can ams, So they made some of those balls to fit can am tubes so then they could sell more coboks. I will try and call another trowel trades store and see if they have any but they just employ staff that have absolutely know idea what so ever you talking about with most tools so you get passed around everyone explaining it over and over and over then they think you will pay 3 times the retail and if they actually can get what you want hit you with a massive price.

I was just lucky at the time to get the guys that knew, But that stores now closed.


----------



## cazna

Actually hang on, This store is in the same area and if they sell the coboks then they might know about it, I will try and ask for you, Might be next week now though if they don't open sat morns.

http://www.allwallbuilding.co.nz/


----------



## Sweendog87

Thanks mate but don't go to too much trouble just if u pop in to get some gear for yourself maybe ask an if they have no clue no worries don't want to bother u too much cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Bigger nozzle is old can am


I have that same coozie ..VIA Cazna! :thumbsup: It's a conversation starter If nothing else..:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey fellas do u know where I can buy one for those nozzles or what there proper name is so I can search google for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the one you're looking for? http://www.all-wall.com/Tube-Ball-End.html


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Is this the one you're looking for? http://www.all-wall.com/Tube-Ball-End.html


Maybe ask all wall if it fits a can am and what applicators it suits?

Is big shot same as can am?

Or maybe get another cam am and sand it down with a multi tool, That would work easy enough.


----------



## Kiwiman

Finally got my new shed, now I've just got to fill it :brows:
New compressor, mig welder & plasma cutter argh argh argh!!!! cough cough ......argh argh argh!!!


----------



## gazman

Very jealous.:yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice work kiwi man !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

That's a mean compressor.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Kiwi, life begins when you get a new shed like that. You'll see.:yes:
Happy for ya.


----------



## MrWillys

Is that a 2 stage compressor? It looks very nice, Great Job!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

DEWALT 20 V MAX* XR Li-ion Brushless Drywall Screwgun test drive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDoGOSqnkPo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fr8train

Looks like it worked pretty well!


----------



## Kiwiman

MrWillys said:


> Is that a 2 stage compressor? It looks very nice, Great Job!


Thanks MrWilly, single stage 16cft, I finally replaced my old 10cft that was still going strong after 25 years.


----------



## Kiwiman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Kiwi, life begins when you get a new shed like that. You'll see.:yes:
> Happy for ya.


Cheers PA, spent all my life earning now it's time to start spending, also we just came out of the year and a half from hell so nothing like a bit of retail/shed therapy to help you forget....onward and upward from here on in :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

New tool for me today started with tape pro external head...thanks to cazna sending his old can-am to tape pro ball and i am a hawk and trowel guy but thought sloppy taping mud gonna try a pan for......i then got given as a gift this industrial pressure washer from the states should be awesome and they also gave me a sheet lifter today been great


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> Looks like it worked pretty well!


I don't get excited over a new tool much, but I can't wait to run the crap out of it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

embella plaster said:


> they also gave me a sheet lifter today been great


That's Tuco's cousin, I have his brother.


----------



## cazna

Wow scores all around for you embella :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's Tuco's cousin, I have his brother.


Not with you P.a?


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Not with you P.a?


 This Is Tuco. Every lift deserves a name!!! They show up on time ..And show up when no one else will!! They deserve respect! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> This Is Tuco. Every lift deserves a name!!! They show up on time ..And show up when no one else will!! They deserve respect! :yes:


I just have a bald spot where I used to head board.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I just have a bald spot where I used to head board.


That was always my Dad's excuse !! NO!!! Your just going bald!! :yes:


----------



## embella plaster

Well i cant tell u what i call my foot sheet lifter he is black and lifts things he has a name just not one i proud of.....so its a good sheet lifter i got then havent used one before


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> This Is Tuco. Every lift deserves a name!!! They show up on time ..And show up when no one else will!! They deserve respect! :yes:


So im not the only one who is always let down on ceiling hanging day...and sand day lol


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> Well i cant tell u what i call my foot sheet lifter he is black and lifts things he has a name just not one i proud of.....so its a good sheet lifter i got then havent used one before


We call that a kicker. My dads was a leaf spring with a stop welded on it. Because you kick the sheet up!


----------



## moore

We've always called it a Jack.


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Well i cant tell u what i call my foot sheet lifter he is black and lifts things he has a name just not one i proud of.....so its a good sheet lifter i got then havent used one before


Yeah...I get It.  I wouldn't go any further with that if I were you.


----------



## embella plaster

I wouldnt especially after recent news what i call him is a joke....what happened in you guys woods made me sick really did god bless all involved


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> I wouldnt especially after recent news what i call him is a joke....what happened in you guys woods made me sick really did god bless all involved


We ignore mental illness in the US and just put them in jail. It is a sad fact really, because we have large homeless population and crime created by our own ignorance.


----------



## Contractor Joe

cazna said:


> Yes i have used that, a few small tubes of it, It healed but also softened so back to work on metal buildings and the thumbs just split and things fall apart again, It is one of the better creams though.
> 
> That tough hands is different than anything else, Take a week or so but instead of healing and softening its healing and firming, Total oppisite of everything else i have tryed, Been a week now, My hands are the best they have been for a long time, Did some coving yesterday and no splits, The mud and sponge water gives them hell.


Personally I just throw some of Burts Bees handwax on there, that usually fixes the cracks within about 24-48 hours depending on how bad.


----------



## cazna

I picked up my first ever Columbia tools, Second hand, great price so thought I would have a play, If it doesn't work out can on sell but the corner box went nice today much to my surprise with my Dm angleheads, Those columbias need some blade tweeking yet, But they are very sloppy fitting on the corner box, The Dms are a bit more firmer.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

moore said:


> This Is Tuco. Every lift deserves a name!!! They show up on time ..And show up when no one else will!! They deserve respect! :yes:



I've got a USA made panel lift that's probably 20yrs old, I got it of one of my old bosses when I started out on my own. it's copped a beating and still going strong only bring it out on occasions but very useful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Wimpy65 said:


> The Makita router I have (less than 1 year old) has a couple issues. The main one is it seems out of balance when you use it. Every router does the wobble now & then, but my 18v Makita does it way too often. It's almost to the point of being unusable. We router around electrical boxes that have close tolerances, no place for a router that wobbles! :furious:
> 
> Also, it has a thumb switch that gets so tight that the skin under my thumb nail starts to separate from the nail. I try to keep it loose with silicone spray which helps a bit, but come on Makita, you can do better!
> 
> My third (minor) complaint is they didn't even put an LED light on the router. Everybody is putting lights on everything these days, except Makita apparently! :blink:
> 
> I also purchased a new brushless Makita screw gun and I don't like that as well as my older Makita screw gun.





Wimpy65 said:


> So Keke, how do you like the Makita cordless router?
> 
> I hope your router works great & doesn't have issues like mine. You probably don't have to router out electrical boxes & that's when I have the most trouble.


The router works well, didn't have any problem 
Yes it's a bit wobbly but not big issue because we don't do electrical boxes but missing the LED and not a Tool-free bit change- big problems for me

Overall, a good tool but you're right ...Makita should do something better


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Don't you own a 54" square Moore?:blink:


----------



## APAsh2

I got a new pump and handle, thanks to Al's for the fast shipping.


----------



## APAsh2

Interesting issue with the handle though. The back plate wouldn't go back past 90 degrees so when the box is put on the ceiling it didn't sit flat. I did some tweaking and go it to go a bit further so will see how that goes. My old hydra reach spins right back around on itself. Anyone have any tips on the Northstar? It would be good to get the brake a bit tighter/sensitive as well


----------



## GreatLakesTools

There is a 5/16 nut by the lever that you can tighten to tighten the brake up. They are supposed to be pretty silky smooth, you shouldn't need much to get the brake to grip. Way more responsive than the wrap around extrusions you will see on other handles.


----------



## GreatLakesTools

Also at the end of the brake rod by the mounting plate is a bolt and back-up nut to adjust the amount it will flip back. Simply pull the large pin (there is a T8 set screw in the mounting plate) and the whole assembly slides out to make necessary adjustments without stripping something out...


----------



## APAsh2

Awesome thanks for your help. It is really nice to use, those adjustments will make it perfect!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

APAsh2 said:


> I got a new pump and handle, thanks to Al's for the fast shipping.


Pretty


----------



## JustMe

Bought an Ames/TapeTech banjo the other month, to replace the Ames/TT one I've had for a few years. The nose can't take a hit without bending, not like my old one; the web hand strap is ripping, even though I added a couple of bent washers to help with that; one of the clips holding the lid down doesn't like staying locked.

I'll maybe have to try cannibalizing a few parts off my old one. Should've bought something like the Advance banjo equivalent to the design I have.


----------



## GreatLakesTools

JustMe said:


> Bought an Ames/TapeTech banjo the other month, to replace the Ames/TT one I've had for a few years. The nose can't take a hit without bending, not like my old one; the web hand strap is ripping, even though I added a couple of bent washers to help with that; one of the clips holding the lid down doesn't like staying locked.
> 
> I'll maybe have to try cannibalizing a few parts off my old one. Should've bought something like the Advance banjo equivalent to the design I have.


I can sell you a rebuilt Tapetech bazooka


----------



## JustMe

GreatLakesTools said:


> I can sell you a rebuilt Tapetech bazooka


Thanks. But I still have to wear out my Columbia. 

Banjo is just for small jobs, fire taping, a couple times for back up when taper acted up and I didn't want to stop and fix it.

But for guys in need of one, have a $ figure in mind for it?


----------



## GreatLakesTools

JustMe said:


> Thanks. But I still have to wear out my Columbia.
> 
> Banjo is just for small jobs, fire taping, a couple times for back up when taper acted up and I didn't want to stop and fix it.
> 
> But for guys in need of one, have a $ figure in mind for it?


Oh cool, I didn't realize you are a bazooka owner! Usually in the $700 range. Really nice. New tube, side plates, drive chains. Decked out.


----------



## Shelwyn

All wall told me they didn't have the Bazooka and 10inch box so TapeTech is mailing me them directly. They get here Monday or Tuesday. Really disappointed I couldn't use them tomorrow oh well. I can wait a few more days...


----------



## JustMe

Picked up one of these the other week to do a bulkhead that was running around the perimeter of a large convention hall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/Pla-Cor-Multi-Use-Hopper.html

Bead went up in no time. Rolled on nice and tight, not a single paper bubble on the paper/metal bead. Underside of bulkhead boxed out nice. Best tool buy in awhile.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Picked up one of these the other week to do a bulkhead that was running around the perimeter of a large convention hall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/Pla-Cor-Multi-Use-Hopper.html
> 
> Bead went up in no time. Rolled on nice and tight, not a single paper bubble on the paper/metal bead. Underside of bulkhead boxed out nice. Best tool buy in awhile.


I always found the hopper to b the best for no bubbles in bead as I think the paper get's a minute to soak with the mud before rolling!
So now using mud heads on the tube I will put on a couple and let them sit before rolling them out and no bubbles!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shelwyn

Bought two beroxpert things I'll use me as slicker if they don't work out alright. Blade to wipe mud just a few more things to add to the pile.


----------



## moore

I have three homes with no power ! 

The hangers don't have a generator ....But now they do. I now have three generators !! But only two working as of now. 

I spoke with a carpenter that said he charges $25 per day for every day he uses a genny. Just for the aggravation . That sounds fair to me:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Have you ever tried an inverter? They are so quiet and no surge, so much better on your tools. They are pricey, though.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_generators+inverter-generators
http://www.harborfreight.com/2500-p...-125cc-portable-inverter-generator-61171.html


----------



## moore

The siding guys i work with have the Honda . Tim ..That thing is a whisper . Yes! It's on my wish list ! I did the siding guy's personal home a few years back using his honda . I drove all the way home one evening forgetting to shut the jenny off..That's how quiet they are ..I forgot I was running a generator . Kinda hard to fork out that 4k tho. That Champion was $329 2 year warranty . I'f it last two years it will pay for it's self .


----------



## Tim0282

I don't own one, either.  Just want someone else to buy one for me. The contractor...


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> I don't own one, either.  Just want someone else to buy one for me. The contractor...


Ain't that the truth! They can afford it!:yes: 

Not to mention ..My hangers can afford to buy their own too. Hell!! They make more money than me! They just choose not too.


----------



## Tim0282

For sure!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

That's funny you guys talking about inverter gennys. 
The amish siders have a Honda 2000 and I didn't realize it was an inverter, I picked it up and it weighed nothing compared to my Honda 1000 watt. I was like WTF:blink:??? 
I have to replace my Honda 2500w genny, I figure the Honda 2000w should be good enough now that I'm using the cordless dewalt screwgun or should I look at the 3000w inverter?


----------



## Tim0282

I ran my Graco 1595 airless on a 2000W. Crazy how good they are and like you said, they weigh almost nothing compared to the generators. And they don't surge up and down so it won't take out your motors.


----------



## gazman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's funny you guys talking about inverter gennys.
> The amish siders have a Honda 2000 and I didn't realize it was an inverter, I picked it up and it weighed nothing compared to my Honda 1000 watt. I was like WTF:blink:???
> I have to replace my Honda 2500w genny, I figure the Honda 2000w should be good enough now that I'm using the cordless dewalt screwgun or should I look at the 3000w inverter?


I have the Honda 2000w inverter, it runs anything I have ever needed. It gets a real hurry on when I plug my sandwich maker in though.


----------



## Tim0282

That sandwich maker must draw a bunch of juice!


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's funny you guys talking about inverter gennys.
> The amish siders have a Honda 2000 and I didn't realize it was an inverter, I picked it up and it weighed nothing compared to my Honda 1000 watt. I was like WTF:blink:???
> I have to replace my Honda 2500w genny, I figure the Honda 2000w should be good enough now that I'm using the cordless dewalt screwgun or should I look at the 3000w inverter?


That little Honda of yours is a lump for its size!

Anyone who thinks they would just snag that out of your truck is in for a surprise!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> Have you ever tried an inverter? They are so quiet and no surge, so much better on your tools. They are pricey, though.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_generators+inverter-generators
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2500-p...-125cc-portable-inverter-generator-61171.html


I was thinking of buying 1 of those!
Over here the r about £250:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Piced this up the other day, it rocks. :thumbsup: A nice dry heat.


----------



## D A Drywall

Nice unit there Gaz. Does that burn kerosene?


----------



## gazman

It will burn both kero or diesel, I am using diesel.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> It will burn both kero or diesel, I am using diesel.


Gaz u stay in Australia and u need more heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gazman

We have had a wet winter, and things have been taking too long to dry. Not now.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> We have had a wet winter, and things have been taking too long to dry. Not now.


Our summer is something else at the moment!
had snow on the hills a couple days ago


----------



## gotmud

Time to get some bigger jobs! These level 5 tools are very well built! Some are new and some are refurbished but they will all be getting muddy soon lol. Thanks to Scott Murray and Level 5 tools for helping me with my purchase.


----------



## gazman

:thumbsup: A great move it the right direction. What is your plan for the angles? I only see one angle head.


----------



## gotmud

gazman said:


> :thumbsup: A great move it the right direction. What is your plan for the angles? I only see one angle head.


Yes I didn't quite realize that at first, I need to order another one, the one I have is a 3" what other size would you recommend 2.5 or 3.5?


----------



## gazman

I have tried a few combinations over the years, at the moment I am using a 3" behind the zooka and finishing with a 3.5" on the mudrunner. :thumbsup: 
But everyone has a system that works for them.


----------



## fr8train

Really comes down to personal preference, and how that 3" is set up. If it works well for glazing, go 3.5, if it skims well, go 2.5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmud

Thanks guys I'm gonna go with the 3.5 after the 3". Hopefully the 3" will fill the tapes nice on the tape coat.


----------



## moore

I'm loving this tool bag .


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sweet bag mate, I recently found one similar it's a sidchrome But some cockhead stole it last week along with power tools while I was shutting the gates at work ready to go home, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

Aussiecontractor said:


> Sweet bag mate, I recently found one similar it's a sidchrome But some cockhead stole it last week along with power tools while I was shutting the gates at work ready to go home, Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Holy crap! Sorry to hear that. Things are that bad over there?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

So I took $150 off the bill and walk away with it.
View attachment 21770


Now I need to buy a vacuum.


----------



## gazman

Now all you need to do is cut it down.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

D A Drywall said:


> Holy crap! Sorry to hear that. Things are that bad over there?



Yeah mate seems that way...Second time ive been hit in 6 months. this time was brazen he literally had a window of 30 seconds.
Luckily I mark all my tools because I received a call from police saying they have recovered them not even a week later 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

gazman said:


> Now all you need to do is cut it down.



I don't think I'll be cutting it down anytime soon. I thought it was a good deal until I started looking at the prices for the joist pads.


----------



## Kiwiman

Columbia hydra-reach, haven't tried it yet but it feels like a well made quality handle.
When I semi retired my Northstar handle I replaced it with a Level5 handle, when I had problems with that one Scott from Level5 was generous enough to replace it with a new one and also send an adapter kit to turn my faulty handle into a multi purpose handle, sorry to say the replacement handle developed the same fault so there must be a design flaw there somewhere Level5, the one thing I really liked about the Level5 handle was it's size, I would like to cut the Columbia handle down but I don't think thats going to happen because of the hydraulics inside of it.


----------



## gazman

They are a nice handle Kiwi, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tim0282

I have had three. They just don't last very long. And when you send them in to rebuild because the fluid leaks out, hold onto your pocket book. It's gonna hurt. Then it only lasts a short time. Sorry to be water on the fire. Just my two cents worth and only my experience. Others, like Gazman, love them.  I hope you do too.


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> I have had three. They just don't last very long. And when you send them in to rebuild because the fluid leaks out, hold onto your pocket book. It's gonna hurt. Then it only lasts a short time. Sorry to be water on the fire. Just my two cents worth and only my experience. Others, like Gazman, love them.  I hope you do too.


I have 1 and it went tits up before a year and was fixed under warranty:thumbsup:
But if it goes tits up again then its my pocket
Columbia should have a 5 yr warranty on the handle like they do their other tools:thumbsup:
If it does go tits up again think i'm looking at tapepro handle.


----------



## cazna

The tapepro super lite would be good but I think that's only a fixed length. Northstars back in action so maybe theres is still the best then, Im really surprised to hear about the hyras crapping out?


----------



## Kiwiman

Oh bugger....I've got to stop wasting my money on this stuff 
It will just be hydraulic fluid in them but not sure how one would go about repairing them, depends if it's pressurized or not I suppose.
Caz remember the northstars have a weak point too, on mine the brake lost a lot of it's grip and you have to squeeze as if you were strangling the wifes lover. Others were having the same issue which was a metal thingee inside them getting worn, I had to file and re-shape it a few times myself.


----------



## Kiwiman

Looks like they can be repaired at home if you have the right fittings....
http://www.columbiatools.com/skin/frontend/default/modern/images/media/pdf/diagrams/EBHrepair.pdf


----------



## keke

my tapetech xtender is 7 years old and works like on first day

I highly recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I had a Tape Tech for a long time. Good handle. The Northstar seem to outlast them all for me. I like the size and feel.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Now you mention it I'm noticing my break feels like it's got less balls now, they are a good handle tho the columbia's


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Message to self!
Stop buying stuff:blink:
New diesel Generator I got delivered today! Electric start:thumbup:
I'm sick of no power in houses for heat and more heat so I bought this beast:thumbsup: Chit its heavy tho
Run the thing on red diesel which is very cheap.


----------



## Oldtimer

VANMAN said:


> Message to self!
> Stop buying stuff:blink:
> New diesel Generator I got delivered today! Electric start:thumbup:
> I'm sick of no power in houses for heat and more heat so I bought this beast:thumbsup: Chit its heavy tho
> Run the thing on red diesel which is very cheap.


 Yup, that looks like a BEAST Vanman! Where I am it's up to the contractor or home owner to supply heat. Came home today early because it was way too cold on the job to work. Temp was around 8 C that's around 48 F. I had prefill that was still wet after 3 days.


----------



## Oldtimer

My new taping SWAG is here!!! :thumbup: THANKS again Level5 for hooking me up :thumbsup:
I have to say I am excited and nervous at the same time. It's been around 25 years since I ran tools like this. Hope I didn't forget too much 

View attachment 22417


View attachment 22425


----------



## VANMAN

And there's more!!:thumbup:
New coving box for that plaster chit I have to put up and couple of hawks!
View attachment 22433


----------



## VANMAN

Here it goes


----------



## VANMAN

Oldtimer said:


> My new taping SWAG is here!!! :thumbup: THANKS again Level5 for hooking me up :thumbsup:
> I have to say I am excited and nervous at the same time. It's been around 25 years since I ran tools like this. Hope I didn't forget too much
> 
> View attachment 22417
> 
> 
> View attachment 22425


Looking good and ready to rock OT:thumbup:
B a breeze if u have ran them before!
Then again I have a couple dif makes of boxes and my worker has been with me 11 yrs and anything new and different settings from the boxes he's been used to he has not got the common sense to adjust the dial on the box so its running right!Not feathering the edges usually means blade need adjusted or ur runnin it to tight of a setting, But get that through to him is not that easy LOL


----------



## VANMAN

Oldtimer said:


> My new taping SWAG is here!!! :thumbup: THANKS again Level5 for hooking me up :thumbsup:
> I have to say I am excited and nervous at the same time. It's been around 25 years since I ran tools like this. Hope I didn't forget too much
> 
> View attachment 22417
> 
> 
> View attachment 22425


If they r refurbished then that's some refurb they have had!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Message to self!
> Stop buying stuff:blink:
> New diesel Generator I got delivered today! Electric start:thumbup:
> I'm sick of no power in houses for heat and more heat so I bought this beast:thumbsup: Chit its heavy tho
> Run the thing on red diesel which is very cheap.


Looks like you and I work for the same people .


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Looks like you and I work for the same people .


Yup looks like it Moore!
Bastards just wont give me power!!!:furious:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

New trowel.
View attachment 22865
View attachment 22873


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> New trowel.
> View attachment 22865
> View attachment 22873


Just when you had that one broke in, Glenn. I love a trowel when out gets to that sweet spot. Never stay there long though.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

is that a kraft??


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.E.I.Taper said:


> is that a kraft??



Yes, brand new 5x12 kraft trowel. 10 years ago I never would've bought a kraft trowel. Their elite series is a damn good trowel.


----------



## mld

Just picked this up the other day. 4.5 x 14. Old one had a nick.


----------



## mld

Safely stowed away in its new home.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Those are some pigged up tools you got there mld. 
Nice carrier. Make it yourself?


----------



## mld

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Those are some pigged up tools you got there mld.
> Nice carrier. Make it yourself?


Yep, got some pics around somewhere. Never touch my tools with water, I hate rust. I know, not very caz of me.


----------



## mld

Here ya go


----------



## Sweendog87

Santa come early for me this year can't wait to use Em tomorrow wish me luck only used boxes a few times so any tips would be great guys cheers to cazna justme and loudcry for the tips already learnt more from you guys then my boss did he's a knob head 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Here's the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

mld said:


> Here ya go



need one if those that's great did u make it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Oh and cheers to keke and pie taper for your tips also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mld

Sweendog87 said:


> need one if those that's great did u make it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I saved the templates for the sides. I'll post a pic of them when I get a chance.


----------



## gazman

Picked this up today, too good a deal to let go.


----------



## gazman

Why best of luck? Have you had problems?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

The only issue I hsve heard sbout is if you try and use It sfter being feozen you can snsp the rubber band. Shouldnt hsve to worry with yoir winters


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

nice Gaz


----------



## gopherstateguy

Recently got a new Columbia fat boy 10". I have used it twice. Will take a little getting used to since I have used standard boxes for years but it seems to be increasing my productivity.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87

Does hold a fair bit more my boss uses the fat boys and he will get nearly twice the joints in one box to mine but I run my top thicker than him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Sweendog87 said:


> Does hold a fair bit more my boss uses the fat boys and he will get nearly twice the joints in one box to mine but I run my top thicker than him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


think I am going out to buy an 8, I bought tapetech just last year cause the town I was in wanted to much for columbia, sad, a guy I knew paid 135 less than those wipes wanted to bad to I leaned on Columbia, lasted for years till some as$ stole em


----------



## gopherstateguy

I have always been curious about high capacity boxes for fill coat but price was the clincher for this purchase. It was listed at 299$ on ebay, I offered 269$ and the seller accepted. Free shipping, no tax, in the box with paperwork extra blade and shoes on my doorstep in 4 days.:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

Picked up one of these while in Home Depot today: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rayovac-Indestructible-3AAA-100-Lumen-Headlight-DIYHPHL-B/202968174

Good little light from the looks of it and shooting it along some walls, and from the reviews. It's bright setting is Bright for its size. Could see using it all over the place where convenient lighting would be nice, while mounted on head or hanging off something or attached to something. Could see using it for doing some checkout and sanding out checkout.

Seems to work with rechargeable batteries - threw some in it to try.

Won't be a problem with it paying for itself on the commercial job I'm doing.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Picked up one of these while in Home Depot today:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rayovac-Indestructible-3AAA-100-Lumen-Headlight-DIYHPHL-B/202968174
> 
> Good little light from the looks of it and shooting it along some walls, and from the reviews. It's bright setting is Bright for its size. Could see using it all over the place where convenient lighting would be nice, while mounted on head or hanging off something or attached to something. Could see using it for doing some checkout and sanding out checkout.
> 
> Seems to work with rechargeable batteries - threw some in it to try.
> 
> Won't be a problem with it paying for itself on the commercial job I'm doing.


It's a bitch getting old ain't it?? Are you going blind too? 

That one little head thang ain't gonna do me!!! :whistling2


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> It's a bitch getting old ain't it?? Are you going blind too?
> 
> That one little head thang ain't gonna do me!!! :whistling2


I don't remember saying "Hey, moore, you should get one of these."

But for those who run into lighting problems in some areas on some jobs, could be just the thing.

For myself, I've got a # of rooms in the interior of the commercial job I'm doing that it'll be useful for. No lighting in them. This light should do what I need - put a light right where I'm running my bazooka or boxes.

Btw, speaking of getting new tools and bazookas - how's the bazookaing coming? :whistling2: Along with my boxes, I'm "Killing the taping" with mine, the foreman of the job I'm doing contract work on said last Friday. I should have no problem paying for some more new offset knives with all the extra $. Maybe a new set of stilts, too. 



moore said:


> One should have thought about that before they bought what they couldn't afford! I really need some offset knives and a new pair of high boys .. But I really cant swing It right now! See? That's how that works. If you can't afford It? Don't order It.


That's not always how it works.


----------



## loudcry184

View attachment 25210


Best taper and pump I have ever used!


----------



## Tim0282

loudcry184 said:


> View attachment 25210
> 
> 
> Best taper and pump I have ever used!


They are smooth running, aren't they?


----------



## loudcry184

Tim0282 said:


> They are smooth running, aren't they?


quite :thumbsup:


----------



## croozer

Kiwiman said:


> I've been meaning to get one of those, I haven't got a use for it but I'll get it anyway because it looks handy :yes:


 Seems we have the same mind set when it comes to things we may or may not need, but you just never know when you will need it.


----------



## croozer

Not if it was a gift from sender


----------



## Shelwyn

I got a new cell phone does that count? The mic always gets clogged up with dust from sanding. I usually use a can of computer duster to blow it out but it finally broke. So I paid 125 usd for my insurance to mail me a new galaxy 5 gave it to my kid and bought a new phone. Luckily the mic **** itself when I was talking to the wife and not a client. Is that mesh tape on the bazooka?


----------



## fr8train

Shelwyn said:


> Is that mesh tape on the bazooka?


Looks like fiberfuse to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

New light for this stpuid commercial job! A bunch of unlight stairwells. Should help


----------



## loudcry184

Shelwyn said:


> I got a new cell phone does that count? The mic always gets clogged up with dust from sanding. I usually use a can of computer duster to blow it out but it finally broke. So I paid 125 usd for my insurance to mail me a new galaxy 5 gave it to my kid and bought a new phone. Luckily the mic **** itself when I was talking to the wife and not a client. Is that mesh tape on the bazooka?


its fibafuse, not a huge fan of it, just using up what I have left


----------



## gopherstateguy

I just ordered a DM shorty handle. It's supposed to show up sometime this week. I have used Tapemaster tools at work years ago, but this will be my first DM tool. It will also be my first short/fixed box handle. I ALMOST wish I had a scaffold job coming up


----------



## moore

gopherstateguy said:


> I just ordered a DM shorty handle. It's supposed to show up sometime this week. I have used Tapemaster tools at work years ago, but this will be my first DM tool. It will also be my first short/fixed box handle. I ALMOST wish I had a scaffold job coming up


It works great on sidewall seams .


----------



## loudcry184

gopherstateguy said:


> I just ordered a DM shorty handle. It's supposed to show up sometime this week. I have used Tapemaster tools at work years ago, but this will be my first DM tool. It will also be my first short/fixed box handle. I ALMOST wish I had a scaffold job coming up


I love mine. You can use your corner roller or attach an angle ball and glaze with it. works nice in small closets


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I got me a Bosch Colt palm router the other day. I haven't been happy with the performance of the Rotozip offerings lately and I've been searching for a new router.
The Bosch is in a league of it's own when used as a drywall cutout tool,,, 
no F'n joke.
It *does not* come with a 1/8" collet, so you can get a reducer or as I did,,, had an old style rotozip chuck laying around and just pop it in.
The Colt router spins at a top speed of 35,000 rpm's *one horsepower* ( this is the highest rpm's available to my knowledge). Routing with it is such an ease. 
I've been disappointed in the available cutout tools on the market in the last few years, the Rotozip's pretty much suck, Dewalt isn't turning out a corded cutout tool.
Unless Rotozip up's is game I'll stick with the Bosch Colt.
Around $90 on e-bay brand spanking new, and worth every penny.


----------



## gazman

Have you tried the Makita PA? Just curious of your opinion, as it is all I have ever used. 
http://makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=3706


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

I prefer my makita over rotozips and dewalts. Runs smooth. Makes a finisher like me look like a vetren hanger

But that Bosch looks sexy!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Those Makita cut-out tools aren't available in my area,,, unless I'd order it online (which I usually do) but I've never seen that Makita before and didn't know it was on the market.
I bought a DeWalt DW660 a month or so ago and it's such a piece of crap I want to throw it in the dumpster, so I ordered the Bosch and have no regrets.
Anybody want a good deal on a Dewalt cutout tool???? It sucks.


----------



## moore

You guys know what makes these marks!


----------



## moore

:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

New boots too!! I'm walking 9' ceilings this week every little bit helps !!! :yes:


----------



## cracker

moore said:


> You guys know what makes these marks!


Thats called taking a turn with your stilts:yes:


----------



## fr8train

Just got delivered and already had to fix something. One of the toe straps wasn't riveted properly. The white thing is my attempt to fix it till they get me a new strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

Got something else to but that's for another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Thats a bit of a shame that they weren't right to go out of the box. I have the same stilts, they are the most comfortable stilts that I have ever had.:yes:


----------



## fr8train

temporary fix should hold quite well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

gazman said:


> Thats a bit of a shame that they weren't right to go out of the box. I have the same stilts, they are the most comfortable stilts that I have ever had.:yes:




I could tell what happened. When they punched the rivet through the strap, it didn't penetrate the second layer. So the washer was missing and the rivet wasn't peened over.


----------



## VANMAN

New tool day for me tomorrow!:thumbup:
Wait for it guys as I'm allowed 2 show it now!:whistling2:
Arrived in UK last week but customs had it for a few days!


----------



## VANMAN

And here it is the brand new Level 5 taper!!
Just need some work now to try it out!
Only about 6 of them out in the world at the moment!:blink:
Scott from Level 5 noticed I had ordered 1 from a UK company and got in touch with me giving me the chance of their new gun!:thumbup:
Thanx again Scott beer when ur over!:drink:


----------



## cazna

Plastic mounts and cutter tube instead of stainless now, That cap still looks like it needs screws to remove. and no lip on the bottom of the cutter tube, If you hold that gun straight up high can you hook the bottom of that cutter tube with your finger tips still?


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Plastic mounts and cutter tube instead of stainless now, That cap still looks like it needs screws to remove. and no lip on the bottom of the cutter tube, If you hold that gun straight up high can you hook the bottom of that cutter tube with your finger tips still?


Yea Caz screws need takin out for cable change!
Feels good tho! Not like that tapetech chit I was running a while ago!
Yea there is a lip maybe doesn't sow it in the photos!!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Yea Caz screws need takin out for cable change!
> Feels good tho! Not like that tapetech chit I was running a while ago!
> Yea there is a lip maybe doesn't sow it in the photos!!


 Lip looks like its got an angle on it, Not so easy to finger pull, But if its plastic then just a standard lips prob not strong enough, Its prob a little lighter.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Lip looks like its got an angle on it, Not so easy to finger pull, But if its plastic then just a standard lips prob not strong enough, Its prob a little lighter.


Na Caz this thing feels well built!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> Na Caz this thing feels well built!:thumbsup:


Me like well built?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

$400 sander and vac off of craigslist Hardly been used. Old school drywaller didn't like it because it left swirls. Lol. Obviously he doesn't know about joiest 220 pads.
View attachment 29345
View attachment 29353


----------



## Tim0282

Great buy!


----------



## embella plaster

I just purchased this head for my can am tube......no offence to can am great flushers but ur applicator head is putrid. Does not leave enough mud on....sticks to the wall the tape pro glides like butter and leaves ample mud on once again thanks to caz for my tape pro to can am conversion ball so i can run tape pro tools on my can am love this tape pro head


----------



## cazna

Sweet isn't it. Cheers.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Now get the cornice applicator 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Now get the cornice applicator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would like to but i hate running base through my tools.....let alone cornice


----------



## gazman

Mr.Brightstar said:


> $400 sander and vac off of craigslist Hardly been used. Old school drywaller didn't like it because it left swirls. Lol. Obviously he doesn't know about joiest 220 pads.
> View attachment 29345
> View attachment 29353


If you now have a spare you can cut one down and make a shorty. :yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> I would like to but i hate running base through my tools.....let alone cornice



Just got to be on it.. Once she's ready to clean send the apprentice out to hose it out quickly.. Way easier than cleaning base out of a pump 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## croozer

embella plaster said:


> I would like to but i hate running base through my tools.....let alone cornice


I have the full set of cove heads, bloody brilliant. Had a small job to do a little while ago, didn't want to break out the angle heads to do it so I bought a 3" tape pro flusher head. What a crock of ****. Unuseable. Thought for a moment maybe the ****s in the store were right, I don't know how to use them, so I lent it to a mate that only uses flushers, he gives it back and tells me it doesn't work. Dunno whats up, but that is the one TP tool I own that is a lemon. All the others are great.


----------



## cazna

croozer said:


> I have the full set of cove heads, bloody brilliant. Had a small job to do a little while ago, didn't want to break out the angle heads to do it so I bought a 3" tape pro flusher head. What a crock of ****. Unuseable. Thought for a moment maybe the ****s in the store were right, I don't know how to use them, so I lent it to a mate that only uses flushers, he gives it back and tells me it doesn't work. Dunno whats up, but that is the one TP tool I own that is a lemon. All the others are great.


I got one as well a while back, Same deal, No good, I think its more the size, The 3 inch flushers a little to small for finish coat, Little to big for tape coat, The 2.5 can am I couldnt run either, Huge mess, However the 2.5 anglehead and 3.5 flushers a good combo, Ive only ever run a 3.5 can am, Its sweet.

Get the cornice heads embella, Use some 90min cornice mud, Heaps of time, 60lenghts of cove cut up ready to go, Its two mixes to get that up.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

gazman said:


> If you now have a spare you can cut one down and make a shorty. :yes:



I just might give it a try.


----------



## tomg

Croozer do you want to send that glazer back to us to check?
What sort of problems did you have - not feathering? Finish?
What process were you using it in, taping or finishing? Did you use a roller?

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## cazna

I used mine I had behind the corner roller Tom, There was not enough mud left for a nice glaze and when there was the wings didn't have enough tension to give it clean edges. That was paper, Fuse may be different. The can am 2.5 glazer didn't work out for me either.

As for finish coat well really a 3 is to small but each to there own if that's what they want. Using a mud head and tube to add mud then finish with a three is tricky, Just a bit to much mud. I no longer have that flusher.


----------



## croozer

Hey Tom, Thanks for your enquiry. I used it to tape in with, ie, tube and mud head, then rolled and attempted to glaze, but it really seemed that the "skids" were too deep, giving the impression that there was not enough mud. The reality is that was heaps of mud, just couldn't/wouldn't glaze it. My mate who I lent it to to try was trying to finish with it. He was using a tube and applicator head, then trying to glaze over it with this 3"glazer, but he said the same thing, as if the skids were too deep , thus stopping the head from working at all. I purchased it through your agents in NZ, and will be taking it back to them for a refund. I am sure its a one off as both my TP compound tubes work flawlessly. Thanks once again.


----------



## fr8train

Thing I noticed with flushers,. They need to break in. When I first got mine it was fairly useless, had to press very hard. Now it works well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr

fr8train said:


> Thing I noticed with flushers,. They need to break in.



fr8 has said this a few times and he's still right ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I've had flushers take 5-7 houses to get broken in. They ALL NEED to be broken in.


----------



## Shelwyn

Bought a new pump check it out


http://imgur.com/a/W2btG

Also bought some new taping knives 








http://imgur.com/6SVLi4C


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I got a case of tapes and split them with my work mate.


----------



## fr8train

That's a lot of tape measures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Just ordered this from the good old USA!:thumbsup:
Its chit u cant get stuff like this here!:blink: £130 to my door!:thumbup:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Just ordered this from the good old USA!:thumbsup:
> Its chit u cant get stuff like this here!:blink: £130 to my door!:thumbup:


That's the first thing I pull out the truck. Couldn't live without one.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> That's the first thing I pull out the truck. Couldn't live without one.


Yea was on a job the other day and it had 1 there!:thumbsup:
I didn't personally use it but thought it would b a great purchase because ceiling heights r getting more towards the 2.7 mark!


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> Just ordered this from the good old USA!:thumbsup:
> Its chit u cant get stuff like this here!:blink: £130 to my door!:thumbup:


We call it a roll & fold and I be very surprised if it was actually made in the US. I've got one that's at least 30 years old out in my shed.


----------



## endo_alley

VANMAN said:


> Just ordered this from the good old USA!:thumbsup:
> Its chit u cant get stuff like this here!:blink: £130 to my door!:thumbup:


We put buckets of mud on these when we work off stilts. Especially boxing 10' ceilings.


----------



## moore

I bought this bil-jax mini scaffold 13 years ago for $250 . It was pricey ,,but at that time not every tom **** and harry was making the mini scaffolds ..But know you see them in all the box stores for $80. But the quality is poor . The Bil-jax is worth the coin. The frame and planks is made of metal not lightweight junk metal. I may need to replace the casters soon but I can see this mini out living my time. :yes:

And..It's about 4'' longer than the box store mini scaffolds .


----------



## gazman

My old tube was past it's use by date, so I thought that I would give a shorty a go. A bit easier on the shoulders for us old blokes.


----------



## cazna

That Prob holds a little more than the shorty can am I had once. How's it going. Does filling it more slow things up or is it a bit more faster to swing about and fill.


----------



## gazman

It's going quite well, I get over 40 ft from one fill with the TapePro AH-38 that is in the pic. I had a bit of a play Vanman style the other day using the CFP-75 on the tube to finish, early days but it seemed to go very well. I will have more of an idea tomorrow, as I have a heap of square set and about 90 uprights to finish. Should get a good distance out of it as it is only a skim that goes on. I do find the shorter length easier on my shoulders.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> It's going quite well, I get over 40 ft from one fill with the TapePro AH-38 that is in the pic. I had a bit of a play Vanman style the other day using the CFP-75 on the tube to finish, early days but it seemed to go very well. I will have more of an idea tomorrow, as I have a heap of square set and about 90 uprights to finish. Should get a good distance out of it as it is only a skim that goes on. I do find the shorter length easier on my shoulders.


My worker just loves the tube for finishing angles!:thumbsup:
He is bloody fast with it also!


----------



## gazman

This thing is the cats whiskers. I can't see me using the mudrunner again in the foreseeable future. I finished 490 ft of top angles plus 90 uprights in an hour and a half. It does 136 ft in one fill with my TapePro corner finisher, thats 16- 8"6' angles. You can use thicker mud that with the runner, and it gives you great control. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I've got one they are great also good to use it for filling up your boxes instead of using a pump 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> This thing is the cats whiskers. I can't see me using the mudrunner again in the foreseeable future. I finished 490 ft of top angles plus 90 uprights in an hour and a half. It does 136 ft in one fill with my TapePro corner finisher, thats 16- 8"6' angles. You can use thicker mud that with the runner, and it gives you great control. :thumbsup:


 
Well that sir..............Is bloody interesting you say that. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Well that sir..............Is bloody interesting you say that. :yes:


U never believed me Caz?:furious:
But u believe Gaz!!!!!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> U never believed me Caz?:furious:
> But u believe Gaz!!!!!


 Lol sorry Van didn't mean to offend.

I believed you for sure, It was just Gaz and yourself both mudrunner fans and now saying yeh na, And the short tube thing, I was wondering how that goes, I had a short can am once, Hated it because you had to undo screws to clean it.

Normal tubes can be a bit of a lug of thing to swing and I was wondering if the short tube could reach square set, Which Gaz answered yes.

Ive been on small jobs for a while so haven't had much of a chance to play tools but got two places to do soon so might have a play as well.

Last places I did I used anglebox, Went really well, Bloody angleheads though leaving a think edge to sand, Try and try to set em but man its not easy, Flushers sure do edge wipe tighter.

How did your direct flusher on the tube go? But a ****e of a thing wouldn't it?


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Lol sorry Van didn't mean to offend.
> 
> I believed you for sure, It was just Gaz and yourself both mudrunner fans and now saying yeh na, And the short tube thing, I was wondering how that goes, I had a short can am once, Hated it because you had to undo screws to clean it.
> 
> Normal tubes can be a bit of a lug of thing to swing and I was wondering if the short tube could reach square set, Which Gaz answered yes.
> 
> Ive been on small jobs for a while so haven't had much of a chance to play tools but got two places to do soon so might have a play as well.
> 
> Last places I did I used anglebox, Went really well, Bloody angleheads though leaving a think edge to sand, Try and try to set em but man its not easy, Flushers sure do edge wipe tighter.
> 
> How did your direct flusher on the tube go? But a ****e of a thing wouldn't it?


I ran the tube while on stilts, that made it easier to run and I was able to do the three ways whilst up.


----------



## endo_alley

"Last places I did I used anglebox, Went really well, Bloody angleheads though leaving a think edge to sand, Try and try to set em but man its not easy, Flushers sure do edge wipe tighter."
Maybe your angle head needs a proper adjustment. They shouldn't edge much.


----------



## cazna

endo_alley said:


> "Last places I did I used anglebox, Went really well, Bloody angleheads though leaving a think edge to sand, Try and try to set em but man its not easy, Flushers sure do edge wipe tighter."
> Maybe your angle head needs a proper adjustment. They shouldn't edge much.


 Ive had prob ten angleheads, Adjusted many, Tweek this tweek that, I have DM and Columbias now, After much tweeking and blade changing they not to bad, Wish I could the dam edges a bit finer on some though.

Yes ive watched the vids, Even have the books, Got the thickness gauges, Trying setting them on flat tiles, Custom board, Even kitchen bench, After years of it still the perfect anglehead set alludes me. A flusher though, Perfect edge wipe. Just like that.


----------



## endo_alley

My angle heads all work pretty good. Guys are always asking to use mine, and hand me over theirs to adjust.


----------



## fr8train

That's the thing with the heads. When they're right, amazing, when they aren't, irritating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley

fr8train said:


> That's the thing with the heads. When they're right, amazing, when they aren't, irritating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't disagree with that. It is easy to forget how much time get's spent fixing bad angle work. When the angle head is working well there is a lot less angle touchup. When the angle head edges out, it is not even worth using.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I find pressure on head and pressure on pump can vary edge thickness...
I run quiet runny mud and coat from bottom to top I don't squeeze the tube I hold the end with one hand and sweep up with not much pressure on angle head to wall and comes out pretty good. If I squeeze tube and push hard. I get edges 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

.







Just picked this up today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

Is that a Dalluge you got in the truck? Let us know how that NS taper runs compared to what you were running.


----------



## fr8train

D A Drywall said:


> Is that a Dalluge you got in the truck? Let us know how that NS taper runs compared to what you were running.




It's a Douglas I do believe but it's the same design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Nice taper there fr8train. Picked up this wee paint mixer. Makes a sweet pan mixer. Bye bye paint stick.


----------



## fr8train

So far so good. Smoothest running and cutting taper I and the other guy have ever used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy

fr8train said:


> So far so good. Smoothest running and cutting taper I and the other guy have ever used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really want one but I REALLY don't need one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gopherstateguy said:


> I really want one but I REALLY don't need one.




Fr8 didn't really need one either, he really wanted one. It was an accidental purchase of sorts.


----------



## cazna

Anyone got one of these MSS sleep systems? I got one and its very impressive.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyHVZeg5flM


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

What makes it so good caz? I don't get camping like I used to. I have a run of the mill Coleman bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Take a look at that clip, Its a 3 piece system, Cold weather, Out in the rain if you want.

The first bag is the cold weather bag so you can just use that, or slip over the next patrol bag for extra warmth, or just use that bag if its warm weather, Or if things turn really bad the outer bag is a goretex bivy that covers it all so sleep out in whatever you want, Or use just the patrol bag and bivy bag, Or even just bivy bag on its own fully dressed, So many options.

They all snap together at the seams, So they all become one entry, Or put your sleeping matt between the bivy and jungle bag.
Wicked quality, Good value too. That's army surplus I got here but its in great condition, Ex USA army stock.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/19...plus-mss-30-degree-4-part-sleeping-bag-system


----------



## MrWillys

While I'm sure that is impressive it is heavy. I've got 2 North Face bags that are 30+ years old for the wife and I and are 550 goose down. In the Winter you'll find me in the it on the couch and in the mornings in the Summer I use while I'm cooling my house down. When backpacking you want it as light as possible.

https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/equipment-sleeping-bags-above-25f/gold-kazoo-cf6v?variationId=ERA


----------



## cazna

Its all just options MrWilly, Take which ever set up you need at the time weather its vehicle or chopper or backpacking, That one you linked is a warm weather bag so sure its going to be light.

Ive got a down one 16years old, The downs all moved in it so its full of cold spots, I prefer synthetic now it stays put.


----------



## fr8train

fr8train said:


> So far so good. Smoothest running and cutting taper I and the other guy have ever used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Took some pics of the angles with this NS taper and my 2.5 Columbia. Best looking glazed angles I've seen in awhile. I think this taper puts out just a tad more mud than my drywall master did. And the Columbia 2.5 is bigger than my drywall master 2.5.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

Looks real good even bevel to bevel.


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Lol sorry Van didn't mean to offend.
> 
> I believed you for sure, It was just Gaz and yourself both mudrunner fans and now saying yeh na, And the short tube thing, I was wondering how that goes, I had a short can am once, Hated it because you had to undo screws to clean it.
> 
> Normal tubes can be a bit of a lug of thing to swing and I was wondering if the short tube could reach square set, Which Gaz answered yes.
> 
> Ive been on small jobs for a while so haven't had much of a chance to play tools but got two places to do soon so might have a play as well.
> 
> Last places I did I used anglebox, Went really well, Bloody angleheads though leaving a think edge to sand, Try and try to set em but man its not easy, Flushers sure do edge wipe tighter.
> 
> How did your direct flusher on the tube go? But a ****e of a thing wouldn't it?




Got some pics for ya Cazna.









What edge!? Glazed with a 3" this job. Did this angle with my 3.5 and bunny tail just to take this pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

Experimented with the 3" glazed angles because the NS taper seems to put out a little more mud. Worked alright unless the board or framing was garbage. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

You show off. Lol. Well done. Dam angle heads. Honestly I've changed blades. Had different brands. Got the manuals and watched the clips. Tweeked this and that. Stripped screws. Got some more. Etc etc. Still a nice fine edge alludes me.


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> You show off. Lol. Well done. Dam angle heads. Honestly I've changed blades. Had different brands. Got the manuals and watched the clips. Tweeked this and that. Stripped screws. Got some more. Etc etc. Still a nice fine edge alludes me.




What head are you having problems with? Taping/ coating/ both? What brand? Does it spin freely on the ball? Or hang up a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Mostly the final head. Tape coats not so important. I've had goldblatt dm col tapeworm. Used a can am flusher for a while so maybe I'm expecting a fine edge like a flusher gives from an angle head. Its just that edge I'm not happy with. It sands ok though. They say that edge blade should be a little lower than top blade. They even state a feeler gauge size which I have done over and over. Most spin freely. Cols are very sloppy on the ball of the angle box. Dms where set awful front new. Goldblatt actually quite good. Used mudrunner angle box etc. Did the add some mud with tube and then flush for a while. That's a great way but two steps where as corner box etc is one.


----------



## fr8train

Yes. The side blades should be just an smidge below the top blade. And I do mean just barely. If it's set too low you will get an edge. 

The tape coat is very important. Exactly how the tape head coats determines how the skim head runs. For example, the less mud that my tape head leaves the more mud my skim head must. It will also cause the skim head to collapse more, and that can cause an edge. High shoulders can also cause an edge

Most guys tune their tape head first then get the skim head adjusted to it. My 3.5 runs just fine over my 3" flusher.

Personally, I want my tape head to leave every bit of mud it can without leaving voids. Makes for a tighter skim coat. Imo

Could be your tape coat causing the issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

I though tape coats where ok. I try to leave a nice full even tape coat as well but that's another way of looking at it I've possibly missed. Cheers for that.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Experimented with the 3" glazed angles because the NS taper seems to put out a little more mud. Worked alright unless the board or framing was garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bottom on certainteed is a bitch !!


----------



## gazman

fr8train said:


> Experimented with the 3" glazed angles because the NS taper seems to put out a little more mud. Worked alright unless the board or framing was garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With my Tape Pro zooka the 75mm (close enough to 3 inch) Tape Pro angle head works perfectly, just the right amount. I always got snail trails with the 2.5 DM.


----------



## fr8train

gazman said:


> With my Tape Pro zooka the 75mm (close enough to 3 inch) Tape Pro angle head works perfectly, just the right amount. I always got snail trails with the 2.5 DM.




My Columbia 2.5 measures in at 2.5. My DM 2.5 measures at closer to 2.25. I'd have to measure it again. That little bit makes a difference. My Columbia only leaves them if there's something funky going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Didn't we have a thread somewhere that compared angle head sizes to what the manufacturers claimed?


----------



## fr8train

Yes but that sucker is probably buried deep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Yeah we did. I put up about five different heads with stated sizes and actual size. There was quite a difference. I like the sound of the 3 inch plastic body tapepro to tape. That was a nice head.


----------



## fr8train

DM 2.5 = 2 3/8
Col 2.5 = 2 9/16
DM 3.5 = 3 1/8 !!!
Premier (?) 3" = 2 15/16

GTFOH on that 3.5 DM!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

fr8train said:


> DM 2.5 = 2 3/8
> Col 2.5 = 2 9/16
> DM 3.5 = 3 1/8 !!!
> Premier (?) 3" = 2 15/16
> 
> GTFOH on that 3.5 DM!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody inches.


----------



## gazman

fr8train said:


> Yes but that sucker is probably buried deep!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it .

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-heads-1139/index6/


----------



## fr8train

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

My col 3.5 is 82mm same as can am 3.5


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Bloody inches.




Sorry chief no metric tapes for this boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

Nice thing about the DM heads is they have carbide side blades. In theory, barring one breaking they'll last damn near forever. Bad thing. I have yet to see one run correctly from the factory set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

60.32 mm
65.10 mm
79.37 mm
74.65 mm




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Found it .
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-heads-1139/index6/


Lol well done you. Man funny looking back through it now.


Fr8train those heads need a warm bath and a toothbrush clean.


----------



## fr8train

They were in my water bucket. Time to change the water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Lol well done you. Man funny looking back through it now.
> 
> 
> Fr8train those heads need a warm bath and a toothbrush clean.




Just read thru that thread and the numbers posted there pretty much match what I got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

I'm shocked you doubted me. Lol. Feel like an old man reading back at something I wrote when I was a kid reading that? Wasn't that long ago. Alas here comes 40.


----------



## gazman

Here are a couple of pics of two different heads. The first is the 2.5 DM, the second is my 75mm plastic bodied Tape Pro corner finisher.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Here are a couple of pics of two different heads. The first is the 2.5 DM, the second is my 75mm plastic bodied Tape Pro corner finisher.


 Oh you bloody tease.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Oh you bloody tease.


Sorry Caz, I forgot the attachments.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Sorry Caz, I forgot the attachments.


 Lol, Jeepers, Quite a difference there huh, I want a 3 plastic body tapepro 

Cost a bloody fortune here if you could even get passed the dumb fuks in the shops who woudnt know what your asking for anyway.


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> I'm shocked you doubted me. Lol. Feel like an old man reading back at something I wrote when I was a kid reading that? Wasn't that long ago. Alas here comes 40.


My best years were from 40 to 50. You've mastered the craft and finally start to appreciate and understand your wife as something more than a stiff one. Kick arse and take names because at 50 you just want to stop working so damn hard.

If I was 40 again I'd wait for a market low and buy as much of Fidelity Contrafund as I could.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> because at 50 you just want to stop working so damn hard.


Damb straight Scott.


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> My best years were from 40 to 50. You've mastered the craft and finally start to appreciate and understand your wife as something more than a stiff one. Kick arse and take names because at 50 you just want to stop working so damn hard.


 Thank you so much for that sir, Noted and takin on board :thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

How's your hot mud box going caz ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> How's your hot mud box going caz ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Havent had a go yet, Its been all small jobs and fix ups etc etc for a while but got two new houses to do at the same time later on this week so will let you know.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Awsome look forward to it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> My best years were from 40 to 50. You've mastered the craft and finally start to appreciate and understand your wife as something more than a stiff one. Kick arse and take names because at 50 you just want to stop working so damn hard.
> 
> If I was 40 again I'd wait for a market low and buy as much of Fidelity Contrafund as I could.


In this trade ...By the age of 50 ! Your just plain worn and burnt out! :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Here are a couple of pics of two different heads. The first is the 2.5 DM, the second is my 75mm plastic bodied Tape Pro corner finisher.


Here is the pic again of the TT 3.5 flusher! Second pic is the flusher angle after being finished with my 10 yr old Columbia Finisher!
Best angles I have seen in a while! Not sure why it worked so good but the TT 3.5 after the gun doesn't leave mud in the corner( Its not rounded) So the Columbia was gliding through that house:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

That was on the Tapepro tube!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

That looks sweet as Van.


----------



## cazna

Tools. Just becouse.


----------



## gazman

I see there is a new version of the quick fill pump. Kind of looks like a kids toy

https://www.plasteringsupplies.com....ck-fill-mud-pump-10mm-nozzle-lightweight.html


----------



## cazna

Really. Page not found on that link. It didn't like me.


----------



## gazman

Try it now Caz.


----------



## cazna

See it now. Like that handle. Does look a but cheap but cool though. Quite short I would like one. Embella was after a quick fill. Wonder if he's seen that.


----------



## gazman

I reckon he would have. Those blokes are based just a few suburbs away from him.


----------



## cazna

I was on there site. Created account. Put one of those tubes on. I see the 75mm plastic body angle head is just over hundred bucks cheaper than here so put one in cart. Went through and 20 bucks shipping? No way?


----------



## cazna

Haven't ordered. Tempted though. Wonder if customs would nail me for more fees of whatever they feel like dreaming up?


----------



## Sweendog87

Just brought one of those small pumps for filling the box anythings better than knifing it in also got the new tapepro slayer kit for internals can't wait to have a go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswain

Nice job with the Slayer Kit Sweendog! You at the same address? If yes I'll arrange some goodies for being amongst the first to purchase that kit.



Sweendog87 said:


> Just brought one of those small pumps for filling the box anythings better than knifing it in also got the new tapepro slayer kit for internals can't wait to have a go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

jswain said:


> Nice job with the Slayer Kit Sweendog! You at the same address? If yes I'll arrange some goodies for being amongst the first to purchase that kit.



Hey jswain how's things mate and yes at same address 83 Pelican Street? 
Iv been looking at getting internal kit for a while so when I got an email I just jumped on it can't wait to receive it. Some goodies would be great the last stuff u sent me got stolen with all my other tools so have to start all over again lucky they didn't get my boxes lol thanks heaps mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

This has been tempting in my local shop for a while. In my truck now.


----------



## cazna

Also hired this. My flex giraffe has a buckled backing plate. Never seen one before. First impression very impressed how loose the head is. Use it on mon. Might be hard to go back to the flex.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Also hired this. My flex giraffe has a buckled backing plate. Never seen one before. First impression very impressed how loose the head is. Use it on mon. Might be hard to go back to the flex.


i love my festool sander......first impression too heavy but used with festool vacuum and if you set up the suction for your needs the feeling disappears plus the suction holds the sander on the board and that gives you a sanding without marks which saves you a lot of time....no pole sander or hand sanding request after 

the best sanding system on the market for the moment in my opinion


----------



## cazna

Over 2k. Dam it. Might take it back before I fall in love.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Over 2k. Dam it. Might take it back before I fall in love.


with expensive tools the problem is not the price....you have to look at your jobs and see if they're worth to invest 

for ex the builder i work for has 2 of them like 10 years or more old with a lot of miles and abuses on board but still going strong....all my tools are hilti, more expensive than other brands but in the long run they pay themselves off

PS i'm too poor to buy cheap


----------



## cazna

You are right. Just a lot more choice now days with the cheaper stuff 

http://www.macma.co.nz/search/?q=Drywall sander&page=1


----------



## cazna

....


----------



## gazman

Is that an old light stand?


----------



## krafty

Awesome good idea.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

cazna said:


> This has been tempting in my local shop for a while. In my truck now.


I will be waiting for your review on this. I wanted to purchase only the rectangular sander but store manager said it only comes as a kit. With my Planex I really have no need for the circle sander. 
I received an email from AllWall regarding a new rectangular vac pole sander by Richard. Hmmm...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Whats your opinion on the quick box for hot mud, caz?


----------



## VANMAN

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Whats your opinion on the quick box for hot mud, caz?


I'm not Caz but looking at it, I would say a total waste of money as the time running about filling the thing would b massive!I recon a couple joints it would b empty! When u can throw some filler on a hawk and float the joint and just keep going!
Just my 2 cents worth I could b totally wrong!:thumbsup:
Then again if they came out with a pump that u could just knock the hot mud out of same idea as the box if it set then that would b a game changer for a lot of people!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

VANMAN said:


> I'm not Caz but looking at it, I would say a total waste of money as the time running about filling the thing would b massive!I recon a couple joints it would b empty! When u can throw some filler on a hawk and float the joint and just keep going!
> Just my 2 cents worth I could b totally wrong!:thumbsup:
> Then again if they came out with a pump that u could just knock the hot mud out of same idea as the box if it set then that would b a game changer for a lot of people!




I thought it was caz who picked on up. I ordered one, with the wizard handle. Good point about the filling.


----------



## cazna

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I thought it was caz who picked on up. I ordered one, with the wizard handle. Good point about the filling.


I did get one. And now it's for sale. Worst drywall tool ever made. Puts on too much then you have to wipe a third of it off again and it can't adjust. Like van said goes a short run and is empty. Switched to my regular seven box and it totally smoked it. Ran tight as. Covered four times as much hardy any back wipe. However. See that short level five handle. Its an absolute boomer.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Is that an old light stand?


Yep. I was just mucking about today. I put that hook on the wall last week. Its great but your stuck in one spot. Tell you what though not bending over so much and pumping made a big difference. I love quickfills.


----------



## cazna

D A Drywall said:


> I will be waiting for your review on this. ...


Ok chief. I have a ceiling to sand tomorrow ive 14 hand troweled. Going to try a planex then get that pole vac sander out for a few swipes. First review. The dam thing needs it's own bag.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

New trowel.


----------



## cazna

Odd looking trowel? Looks tough


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I've been wanting to try this one. Alot of the float blokes in the UK use the nela.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I did get one. And now it's for sale. Worst drywall tool ever made. Puts on too much then you have to wipe a third of it off again and it can't adjust. Like van said goes a short run and is empty. Switched to my regular seven box and it totally smoked it. Ran tight as. Covered four times as much hardy any back wipe. However. See that short level five handle. Its an absolute boomer.


Yea Caz I knew u would like the new L5 handle!:thumbsup:
I would recommend it to any1 looking for a new handle!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Mr.Brightstar said:


> New trowel.


And that trowel will smoke any plastic box thing in the right hands!:thumbup:
Think I will go order1 to try!


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Worst drywall tool ever made. Puts on too much... and it can't adjust.


from the beginning I had the feeling it's not worth the money and for this I hold it back .. thanks for your review and sorry you lost your money


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Mr.Brightstar said:


> New trowel.




Your going to love it or hate it... I use it for finishing coats it's so nice to use I really like it ....my mate on the other hand doesn't like em at all he prefers a stiff blade..
Just be careful when your cleaning it with another knife not to slip under the the handle otherwise the stickiness stars to give away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Thanks for your condolences keke lol.

Its honestly the most disfunctional thing going. I even tried to pack the bottom of the blade up with a cut off from a bucket strap so it couldn't bend down. Still didn't work. The ideas kinda there. Maybe bigger with a real blade. But that's a seven box isn't it. I got about 10m distance from it. Then had to wipe a third off again and that's the flat blade. It comes with a crowned blade? So you might get 6m out of that with a munting great crowned lump of a seam. Just no production happening. Seven box does a lot more m with just a scrape needed for back wipe if you wanted to.

Oh well. I had to know I guess. Silly really I should have known.


----------



## cazna

They sell you a giant box. All these bits. Yet no bloody bag to fit it all in.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Aussiecontractor said:


> Your going to love it or hate it... I use it for finishing coats it's so nice to use I really like it ....my mate on the other hand doesn't like em at all he prefers a stiff blade..
> Just be careful when your cleaning it with another knife not to slip under the the handle otherwise the stickiness stars to give away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are these for plastering or drywall finishing?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Both mate, plasterers use them....one seen me using it the other day and was asking about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Here on the US West coast finishers use knives and pans. I've never seen anyone use a hawk and trowel except an exterior cement plasterer. How long have I been in the trade?


----------



## Wimpy65

Mr Willys, those look like the knives I started with in the early 1980's! :blink:


----------



## cazna

This things outstanding. Feels like its floating and leaves the board so clean. You need to turn the suck right down on the vac though or it sticks there. Needs it's own bag and suction holes in the backing pad though. Heaps of dust gets under the disc but I was using the perforated disc. So nice and easy to push around I love it.

The walls are old board. To be re wallpapered. I've just done the new ceiling.


----------



## cazna

Tried the planex as well. Very nice sander indeed. Does a great job. Is it the utlmate? Dunno. Its been said the vac suck takes the weight? Maybe my older vac doesn't have enough suck becouse that things dam heavy compared to my flex.

Planex is like a heavy bus to move about. Slow and harder to swing and reach out. Flex is like a sports car. Easier move about with greater sweeps but the festool backing plate is dead flat when spinning and my flex has been buckled so getting a new one. Hopefully that sorts it. Planex does have a great swiveling head compared to my old flex. Its just twice the workout.


----------



## gazman

My thoughts all along Caz.:yes:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Aussiecontractor said:


> Both mate, plasterers use them....one seen me using it the other day and was asking about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They look cool. Never know till you try one. What is up with the note saying "Only use in one direction"? I usually move a trowel in a back and forth direction off both faces of the trowel when spreading plaster. And why are the corners rounded? Does that help? Interesting.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

The trowel has alot of flex to it. Should be good for floating. I'll be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Hope ya like it mr bright star 
The rounded corners are good, it doesn't grab when your close to walls doing shadow beads and stop beads. But it's main purposes is it won't leave as big edge marks when your trowling on a big area you can get it quite flat and smooth with little effort 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah you can't pull it "away" because the handle is adhesive taped to the base of the trowel 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Tried the planex as well. Very nice sander indeed. Does a great job. Is it the utlmate? Dunno. Its been said the vac suck takes the weight? Maybe my older vac doesn't have enough suck becouse that things dam heavy compared to my flex.
> 
> Planex is like a heavy bus to move about. Slow and harder to swing and reach out. Flex is like a sports car. Easier move about with greater sweeps but the festool backing plate is dead flat when spinning and my flex has been buckled so getting a new one. Hopefully that sorts it. Planex does have a great swiveling head compared to my old flex. Its just twice the workout.


For me yes...Planex is the ultimate. It works beautifully on stand up joints and ceilings but definitely I won't use your vac with Planex.No ofense but that one is for handymen and that's why you have the feeling is heavier than flex.

This is my vac and believe me when I use it even for cleaning pulls of the carpet... have to turn down the suction. 

Planex yes it's a bit slow but don't forget it has under 1000 rpm and flex has 1600 rpm if I'm not wrong... but what's the point if you have to go back with the pole sander... my pole is retired.....

I would consider Planex industrial and for heavy work load you need a tractor not a sport car

Btw, what disc did you use?


----------



## cazna

My vacs the older model before yours, Ive had it for a very long time it hasn't missed a beat, Its hardly been handyman mans vac.

I could have hired the vac like yours to go with the planex, Prob should have but had mine with me.

I just used a standard yellow 220g perforated sanding disc, Went very well, Just a lot heavier and slower.

My flex has a out of whack backing plate, But that's after 13 years or so, Got new one coming so hopefully that helps, I wouldn't spend over 3k for a planex when I could just hire this one if I wanted.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> My vacs the older model before yours, Ive had it for a very long time it hasn't missed a beat, Its hardly been handyman mans vac.
> 
> I could have hired the vac like yours to go with the planex, Prob should have but had mine with me.
> 
> I just used a standard yellow 220g perforated sanding disc, Went very well, Just a lot heavier and slower.
> 
> My flex has a out of whack backing plate, But that's after 13 years or so, Got new one coming so hopefully that helps, I wouldn't spend over 3k for a planex when I could just hire this one if I wanted.


You didn't enjoy the real potential of planex because you made 2 mistakes: 

- first the vac - it's too small...before I got mine I used hilti and festool but bigger one without any problem

- second the sanding disc- I will recommend this 

To be honest, if I had the option to hire one, wouldn't buy the flex and I hope next experience will be better for you


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Aussiecontractor said:


> Hope ya like it mr bright star
> The rounded corners are good, it doesn't grab when your close to walls doing shadow beads and stop beads. But it's main purposes is it won't leave as big edge marks when your trowling on a big area you can get it quite flat and smooth with little effort
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So I take it you are not using the trowel for plastering.


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> You didn't enjoy the real potential of planex because you made 2 mistakes:
> 
> - first the vac - it's too small...before I got mine I used hilti and festool but bigger one without any problem
> 
> - second the sanding disc- I will recommend this
> 
> To be honest, if I had the option to hire one, wouldn't buy the flex and I hope next experience will be better for you


 Ok thanks for that, I think I will have to try it with the proper vac and those discs if I can get them. I was very impressed with it, But sounding like a total pussy............Heavy and awkward so your advice may change that.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I use mine without the extension piece and jump on stilts to sand with it. It's not so heavy and awkward 
I used it with the extension the other day.... It made me puff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> I use mine without the extension piece and jump on stilts to sand with it. It's not so heavy and awkward
> I used it with the extension the other day.... It made me puff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thats not a bad idea Aussie.

I went and got the vac for it today, Tried to start it up to sand some office areas the dam things hiccupping and farting and carrying on while blowing dust out of its as$ end, Hopeless.

Took it back to the shop for a clean out, There compressor wouldn't work, Stupid vac was empty but dust all through the filter and vac motor itself.

My old one has a bag I got made, Some dust gets through but then it has two filters to get through as well, In 13 years its only on its second filters and ive never had dust go through the whole motor and blow out the back like that, Its quite a bigger and heavier vac as well the planex one, What was the hiccupping? Does it shake the filter or something? Also had a black pipehose thing hanging down off the motor top into the bowl, Whats that?

Yeah nah not really keen on these, Couldn't get those discs either keke, Shop said they were far to expensive so just use the normal yellows. 

I just ordered this, $300, I know someone whos had the previous model for two years and says its been great so for that price I have to know.

http://www.macma.co.nz/item/?id=232


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer it's the filter cleaner keeps the dust out the filter I find the filter bag leaks a lot ... You need to try one from new to appreciate it if you don't maintain it it runs like crap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> if you don't maintain it it runs like crap.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bit like the Mrs.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Haha True dat 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Thats not a bad idea Aussie.
> 
> I went and got the vac for it today, Tried to start it up to sand some office areas the dam things hiccupping and farting and carrying on while blowing dust out of its as$ end, Hopeless.
> 
> Took it back to the shop for a clean out, There compressor wouldn't work, Stupid vac was empty but dust all through the filter and vac motor itself.
> 
> My old one has a bag I got made, Some dust gets through but then it has two filters to get through as well, In 13 years its only on its second filters and ive never had dust go through the whole motor and blow out the back like that, Its quite a bigger and heavier vac as well the planex one, What was the hiccupping? Does it shake the filter or something? Also had a black pipehose thing hanging down off the motor top into the bowl, Whats that?
> 
> Yeah nah not really keen on these, Couldn't get those discs either keke, Shop said they were far to expensive so just use the normal yellows.
> 
> I just ordered this, $300, I know someone whos had the previous model for two years and says its been great so for that price I have to know.
> 
> http://www.macma.co.nz/item/?id=232



hahahahahaha.....you are classic.....hahahhahaha ......sorry I can't stop laughing

"blowing dust out of its as$ end" that means was set up for self cleaning

"What was the hiccupping?" that means it cleans the filter and doesn't need the bag

"Also had a black pipehose thing hanging down off the motor top into the bowl, Whats that?"......hahahahaha I would've loved to see your face

now I wanna let you that is one of the VACUUMS I used and is a GOOD one holds the sander on board with no effort

anyway 1 pad costs me $3 you can see the difference here
https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/297-wallboard


----------



## cazna

Lol, Yeah I was getting a bit p!ssy with the dam thing :blink:

Oh yeh those are great sanding discs, Jswain sent me some once, No holes on the outside great idea, Cant get them here only the standard holes all over.

That hiccupping is like a cat trying to gag out a giant fur ball? 

The shops going to give it a good clean out and shout it a new filter, Apparently its the second one in five years, And its fair rooted too.

Might try again later on but hopefully my flex is back up and running and I get that new short one and I'm off again, That festool sure has an amazingly flat spinning disc though huh.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Might try again later on .


a quick demo for you 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8aAWdLcjw


----------



## keke

Few things that I bought 
The bit holder was a strong magnet and is adjustable 
Pencil last me for 3 months
First time for Vermont and I'll see how they go


----------



## MrWillys

keke said:


> Few things that I bought
> The bit holder was a strong magnet and is adjustable
> Pencil last me for 3 months
> First time for Vermont and I'll see how they go


This is a hard subject. For me, the only bit tip that fit the screw was Grabber #2. Not one other brand worked well. I got them in bags of 100. Because we put so many in on a daily basis working with a sub par product was frustrating.


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> a quick demo for you
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8aAWdLcjw


 
Holy smokes look at that sucker suckon 

Cheers Bro.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

You don't want to see what I do with the vac in the shed at night time....."don't annoy when I am cleaning my room"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

keke said:


> Few things that I bought
> The bit holder was a strong magnet and is adjustable
> Pencil last me for 3 months
> First time for Vermont and I'll see how they go




Have you used the Irwin ones from Bunnings with strong tip
They seem to last the longest unless your doing a lot of hard core screwing then they fall to bits 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> This is a hard subject. For me, the only bit tip that fit the screw was Grabber #2. Not one other brand worked well.



I buy grabber bits from All Wall. They fit screw heads better than any other brands I've used. I even tried all the new impact #2 on the market,,, Makita, Dewalt, Milwaukee. Grabbers are the best. 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Screw-Guns/Grabber-2-Bit-Tip.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

keke said:


> Few things that I bought Fat builders pencil
> The bit holder was a strong magnet and is adjustable
> Pencil last me for 3 months
> First time for Vermont and I'll see how they go


Tell me about that pencil. Looks interesting.
It has an American flag on it and I can only find it for sale in Oz.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I buy grabber bits from All Wall. They fit screw heads better than any other brands I've used. I even tried all the new impact #2 on the market,,, Makita, Dewalt, Milwaukee. Grabbers are the best.
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Screw-Guns/Grabber-2-Bit-Tip.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm like the Hilti Dimond points best bit ever imo


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tell me about that pencil. Looks interesting.
> It has an American flag on it and I can only find it for sale in Oz.


I can say I'm very happy with

have a look here different name same product

http://www.chhanson.com/superpencil.html

http://toolmonger.com/2007/11/16/hands-on-ch-hansons-superpencil/


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tell me about that pencil. Looks interesting.
> It has an American flag on it and I can only find it for sale in Oz.


I can say I'm very happy with

have a look here different name same product

http://www.chhanson.com/superpencil.html

http://toolmonger.com/2007/11/16/hands-on-ch-hansons-superpencil/


https://www.amazon.com/CH-Hanson-10...&sr=8-1&keywords=CH-Hanson-10580-Super-Pencil


----------



## gazman

Picked up one of these, it came with 2 spare pistons which was a pleasant surprise. Will see how it goes on my next job.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Picked up one of these, it came with 2 spare pistons which was a pleasant surprise. Will see how it goes on my next job.


Whats ur plans for that Gaz?
Spares r always a good thing:thumbsup:
More manufacturer's should take note!!:yes:


----------



## cazna

Sweet Gaz be interesting to hear how it goes. Two spare pistons. Crikey one lasts ages. Maybe they are cheaper and perish.


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Whats ur plans for that Gaz?
> Spares r always a good thing:thumbsup:
> More manufacturer's should take note!!:yes:


As a quickfill for the box on small jobs.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> As a quickfill for the box on small jobs.


Yea b good if using setting filler in the box!:thumbsup:


----------



## krafty

New stuff from work summer party raffle. Check out the cookie man!

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Cookie with knife on it too cool!

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

You hit pay dirt Krafty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

This drill's a beast! Im pumped plus tomorrow's my birthday ! 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

krafty said:


> This drill's a beast! Im pumped plus tomorrow's my birthday !


does the drill have variable speed ?


----------



## krafty

Yeah,550rpm's max 7.5 lbs. Damn thing could double as a post hole digger lol.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> As a quickfill for the box on small jobs.


I use quickfill for every size job. I've lost interest in the standard loading pump. This is much less bending over like a half shut pocket knife.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> I use quickfill for every size job. I've lost interest in the standard loading pump. This is much less bending over like a half shut pocket knife.


the same here ..... standard pump just for zooka and mudrunner


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> the same here ..... standard pump just for zooka and mudrunner


Im barely even using Zook. Its mostly cove. Uprights are quick as with just a tube. 

Sold my mudrunner last week. Haven't touched it for a few years. Easy as to use tube for that again. Or angle box. But it's small jobs with the odd house here and there for me.

Its the clean up and maintenance and handling and storing etc. Quickfills and tubes just so easy.


----------



## MrWillys

My latest tool purchase but for different work. It got the job done really fast.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sex toy ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> Sex toy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shh, but this works great and needs to be in your tool box.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Is it like a dremmel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> My latest tool purchase but for different work. It got the job done really fast.


Oh you didn't just say that. Lol.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I'm gonna give 'em a try keke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> My latest tool purchaser but for different work. It got the job done really fast.


I don't even want to know what that is.....but I'm gonna send you a mouse pad!!


----------



## cazna

I want to see your face when you find out.


----------



## VANMAN

Its the clean up and maintenance and handling and storing etc. Quickfills and tubes just so easy.
Caz I know u like things clean as the day they were produced but I never clean my pumps out from 1 year 2 the next unless they break!!Guns r never cleaned out unless they break down! No way I would b filling a box with a tube when I have a pump to do the job unless it was fastest(Hotmud)


----------



## cazna

I just canny do it. Lol. Its becouse I paint as well. Tools could possibly sit for three months on end un touched if I do that. Yuck. But quickfill is all good and fast enough for filling. I've just finished taping one place. Half way through another and have not even touched my pump. Don't need too.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I just canny do it. Lol. Its becouse I paint as well. Tools could possibly sit for three months on end un touched if I do that. Yuck. But quickfill is all good and fast enough for filling. I've just finished taping one place. Half way through another and have not even touched my pump. Don't need too.


Aye canny LOL:thumbsup:
My tools sit in water year on year no need for the deep clean routine!:thumbup:
Think my worker would say why the f*ck do I have to fill the boxes with that thing!:blink:


----------



## cazna

Check out my new sander. How can they make and sell for $300


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Check out my new sander. How can they make and sell for $300


Cheap is good but is it any good?
That small sander I bought was used for 30 secs and never to b used again!:furious:


----------



## cazna

Bugger. Well I know a little birdy that's had one for three years. Been great going strong. So monkey see monkey do. Look. Battery drill handle fits it. Hehe haha ho ho


----------



## icerock drywall

New banjo


----------



## icerock drywall

Love this shortly with the brake


----------



## cazna

Me too. Got one the same.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

icerock drywall said:


> New banjo




What do you think of it ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> What do you think of it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do believe that Ice made that!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

No **** good work, I've seen em for sale here but my old one is still good so I haven't had a closer look 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> No **** good work, I've seen em for sale here but my old one is still good so I haven't had a closer look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ice loves making stuff but I could b wrong!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

I just got a new one of these. Does any body have much experience with them for shooting down track, furring walls, etc.?


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I just got a new one of these. Does any body have much experience with them for shooting down track, furring walls, etc.?


While I have not used the GX 120 I have used gas activated guns. They are fast and efficient and don't dirty like a powder actuated.
If it is Hilti the gas is proprietary and not cheap. But hey, compared to labor (at least where I'm from) it means little to your overall cost.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I just got a new one of these. Does any body have much experience with them for shooting down track, furring walls, etc.?




I have gx120, it's much better than the trackfast, imo. No battery to charge and it's very reliable. It has a deep reach. Once the Lithium battery goes dead you'll have to send in to Hilti for service, but it lasts a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Good buy! the gx120 are King I've had mine for 5 years easy, no battery replacement or service in that time 
Yes the pins and gas is expensive but you will smash up wall angles and floor tracks like no tomorrow


----------



## icerock drywall

Have not used it yet.but looks and feels like a real good one. Can't wait to use it Monday


----------



## Wimpy65

I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the aluminum banjo. I've been using the plastic Homax one, but it's time to replace it. I'm curious to hear if the new one is really worth the extra price. Thanks for your input Ice! :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Really for winter yet


----------



## icerock drywall

It's really nice how you can change from the Flathead to the roller head with a push of a button. The latches how much stronger than the homax if it works I like I think it's going to I'm going to pick another one up. I just got done sending today and use my new Richards pole sander that hooks to your vacuum. I liked it a lot. The only thing is you need to turn down the suction to allow you to move the sander. In the end of the pole sander where you hook up the hose needs a little attention because the hose wants to pull out but any of us we'll fix that


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> It's really nice how you can change from the Flathead to the roller head with a push of a button. The latches how much stronger than the homax if it works I like I think it's going to I'm going to pick another one up. I just got done sending today and use my new Richards pole sander that hooks to your vacuum. I liked it a lot. The only thing is you need to turn down the suction to allow you to move the sander. In the end of the pole sander where you hook up the hose needs a little attention because the hose wants to pull out but any of us we'll fix that


So you say you like that Richards pole. Is it the perfect thing to sand where the planex won't go? Like the inside angles


----------



## icerock drywall

Yes just down the suction a little it works great good thing I don't like is the end of the pole. The hose will pull out so I will change that


----------



## keke

Small one for ceiling work , big set for hard work


----------



## cazna

Rapt with this set. Goes well.


----------



## icerock drywall

Caz...that set looks nice


----------



## Freddy

I'm liking these.


----------



## keke

because they are good clamps I decided to get two more


----------



## keke

and give these a try


----------



## moore

Freddy said:


> I'm liking these.


I have some of those . They just sit in my tool bag screaming use me!! I ignore them.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

keke said:


> and give these a try




You will never turn back !! don't let any one borrow them they go missing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> You will never turn back !! don't let any one borrow them they go missing


well I've used them today and I'm very disappointed....

bad - very hard to undo and loses the adjustment all the time which drives you crazy especially when you do bulkheads like today 

pro - size....love it .... fills good in the hand 

I think Irwin should bring on self-adjusting too, but until that, I will stick with CH Hanson Self-Adjusting and I hope they will make smaller version because they are the best 

I took this video for you to see the difference


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Cyx0rr-C8


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer they are sweet what you have there ....Hanson ones? I've never seen them before ....might have to have a look at those... Yer you can't crank those irwins up to tight and you have to break them in they are a bit stiff at first 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer they are sweet what you have there ....Hanson ones? I've never seen them before ....might have to have a look at those... Yer you can't crank those irwins up to tight and you have to break them in they are a bit stiff at first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes they are CH Hanson and I have just one problem with them: they don't come in smaller than 7" sizes


----------



## Sweendog87

Here most if my settling kit also got a porter cable sander and vac and lots of other nifty tools I picked up from searching DWT the Web and other guys iv work around and just got my bosses old stilts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

keke said:


> well I've used them today and I'm very disappointed....
> 
> bad - very hard to undo and loses the adjustment all the time which drives you crazy especially when you do bulkheads like today
> 
> pro - size....love it .... fills good in the hand
> 
> I think Irwin should bring on self-adjusting too, but until that, I will stick with CH Hanson Self-Adjusting and I hope they will make smaller version because they are the best
> 
> I took this video for you to see the difference
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Cyx0rr-C8


These were my favorites and there is a smaller version that I can't find right now. They're burnt from welding. Vice Grip is the brand that apparently has been bought by Irwin.


----------



## keke

MrWillys said:


> These were my favorites and there is a smaller version that I can't find right now. They're burnt from welding. Vice Grip is the brand that apparently has been bought by Irwin.


yes Vice Grip belongs to Irwin now and 4" Swivel Pad Clamps are perfect for ceiling work.....I'm very happy with


----------



## cazna

Your getting a good kit together there sweendog, How do the T2 boxes run?


----------



## Sweendog87

Thanks caz yeah worked in great now had a few issues early on with edges but a but of tweaking and they are great so light I can run them all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Need to speed up taping tho its the only thing that slows me down other than sanding day lol I really want a bazooka but not sure if it's worth all the drama that some say comes with running them can anyone elaborate on there good and bad moments with a zook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Sweendog87 said:


> Need to speed up taping tho its the only thing that slows me down other than sanding day lol I really want a bazooka but not sure if it's worth all the drama that some say comes with running them can anyone elaborate on there good and bad moments with a zook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what kind of "drama" that an automatic taper creates. You just run it like any other tool. The only down side I see is that the automatic taper is a mechanical device that shows a little wear and tear eventually. So you need to be somewhat mechanically inclined to keep it running properly. If it starts acting up, you need to repair it on your own time so that when you get to the job it is running well. Nothing worse than paying a couple of guys to help wipe the tape and then spending an hour fixing a broken tool. But keep it in tip top condition and you can avoid this. Keep some spare parts like a rebuild kit, feeder pin, and blades on hand so you don't have to order them when needed. I usually even keep a spare bazooka in the truck in case the first one starts acting up.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I don't know what kind of "drama" that an automatic taper creates. You just run it like any other tool. The only down side I see is that the automatic taper is a mechanical device that shows a little wear and tear eventually. So you need to be somewhat mechanically inclined to keep it running properly. If it starts acting up, you need to repair it on your own time so that when you get to the job it is running well. Nothing worse than paying a couple of guys to help wipe the tape and then spending an hour fixing a broken tool. But keep it in tip top condition and you can avoid this. Keep some spare parts like a rebuild kit, feeder pin, and blades on hand so you don't have to order them when needed. I usually even keep a spare bazooka in the truck in case the first one starts acting up.


 We always had an Ames account and our finishers didn't repair tools. Just like our Hilti accounts if it broke they brought us another. It was just worth it to not waste time on repair.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

MrWillys said:


> We always had an Ames account and our finishers didn't repair tools. Just like our Hilti accounts if it broke they brought us another. It was just worth it to not waste time on repair.


Hilti is there own thing, in that you really can't get schematics or parts to repair their tools. But mechanical finishing tools is another thing altogether. If you have a crew of idiots, (like me) I wouldn't let them repair the tools that they don't own personally. They may ruin them. But I repair my own. Probably have half a dozen bazookas. Numerous flat boxes and numerous angle heads. I wind up having to repair everybody's Dewalt screwgun too. By Ames account, you must rent the tools monthly. I own all of mine.


----------



## gopherstateguy

MrWillys said:


> We always had an Ames account and our finishers didn't repair tools. Just like our Hilti accounts if it broke they brought us another. It was just worth it to not waste time on repair.


Ames has been out of my market for years.


----------



## gopherstateguy

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hilti is there own thing, in that you really can't get schematics or parts to repair their tools. But mechanical finishing tools is another thing altogether. If you have a crew of idiots, (like me) I wouldn't let them repair the tools that they don't own personally. They may ruin them. But I repair my own. Probably have half a dozen bazookas. Numerous flat boxes and numerous angle heads. I wind up having to repair everybody's Dewalt screwgun too. By Ames account, you must rent the tools monthly. I own all of mine.


I do maintain and repair tools for my employer. I want the tools I use to run well. I pulled three tapers off the parts pile and made two working ones. One of those rides behind the seat of my truck for emergencies. I also own my own tools for side work.


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> Thanks caz yeah worked in great now had a few issues early on with edges but a but of tweaking and they are great so light I can run them all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kinda looking for an eight box.....maybe. it's over $600 for me. Not sure if t2 are in nz. And as for a zooka that depends on workload. I don't use mine much. But they can be a life saver. Like some ceiling I have to tape soon but they are putting acoustic tiles over it. I will blow it over with Zook becouse delayed shrinkage won't matter.


----------



## tomg

cazna said:


> I'm kinda looking for an eight box.....maybe. it's over $600 for me. Not sure if t2 are in nz. And as for a zooka that depends on workload. I don't use mine much. But they can be a life saver. Like some ceiling I have to tape soon but they are putting acoustic tiles over it. I will blow it over with Zook becouse delayed shrinkage won't matter.


http://www.nzcds.co.nz/shop/Product+by+Manufacturer/TapePro+Drywall+Tools/Tapepro+T2+Flat+Boxes.html


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hilti is there own thing, in that you really can't get schematics or parts to repair their tools. But mechanical finishing tools is another thing altogether. If you have a crew of idiots, (like me) I wouldn't let them repair the tools that they don't own personally. They may ruin them. But I repair my own. Probably have half a dozen bazookas. Numerous flat boxes and numerous angle heads. I wind up having to repair everybody's Dewalt screwgun too. By Ames account, you must rent the tools monthly. I own all of mine.





gopherstateguy said:


> Ames has been out of my market for years.


Ames and Hilti offer very similar programs where i'm from. Our screwguns and some shotguns were rentals. When we had an issue they would get us another just like Ames. Also, just like Hilti, Ames would repair our tools whether they were Tape Tech or Ames and would bill us accordingly.
Once I had a DX 35 repaired that I owned and it wasn't done right. They sent another by private carrier and then asked me to pay the cost of the carrier. I asked if it was my fault they didn't repair it properly so you can guess who picked up the carrier cost.
Point? Both Ames and Hilti have rentals programs, or at least where i'm from! There are 7 Ames stores currently where i'm from at zip code 94566


----------



## Sweendog87

Pretty sure Ames is still goin strong just found there bazooka continuous flow system $1500i want it so bad but don't think I will ever get that big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Ames is a two hour drive from where I live. Too much down time replacing tools or sending them out for repair. They aren't rocket science to repair. Still, I work with guys who if given the opportunity, would ruin one, trying to fix it.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Ames is a two hour drive from where I live. Too much down time replacing tools or sending them out for repair. They aren't rocket science to repair. Still, I work with guys who if given the opportunity, would ruin one, trying to fix it.


 It is purely for convenience for us. I could place an online Hilti order and have it delivered next day and our laborers would drop off and pickup from Ames at least once a week.
I remember an old guy running Fixall through a bazooka and boxes years ago and just sending them straight to Ames once done. They never said a word because we were their biggest customer.
We contracted suppliers to our big jobs with negotiated costs. X amount for rock per 1000 and steel prices as well.


----------



## cazna

Loving the full circle air sander. Works well.


----------



## Sweendog87

Can you buy that sander in Aus caz that would be a he'll of alot lighter than a power sander 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86

cazna said:


> Loving the full circle air sander. Works well.


Is it hard to move around?


----------



## cazna

If the sucks up on the vac it is but turn the suck down or open vent a little and it's light as to sand with. Really great.


----------



## Sweendog87

Were did u buy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> Were did u buy it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just local paint shop, They should be anywhere full circle products are. Big over kill box, It was $350 But you need to find a bag for it all.


----------



## cazna

New tapepro tools. Awesome looking forward to this. Its top stuff.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> New tapepro tools. Awesome looking forward to this. Its top stuff.


Looks like Caz is going to b doing his angles with the tube!!!!
Think I would have went with Tapepro new style black box Caz!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Looks like Caz is going to b doing his angles with the tube!!!!
> Think I would have went with Tapepro new style black box Caz!


 Yeah i am going to try angles your way chief, Well i was going for the black box, But much confusion from the shop whether or not the recess plate fits the T2 (Of which it does) But they gave me a wee discount for the blue box so it was a done deal, Man that recess plates a perfect fit. Love how the black anglehead fits on the tube and doesnt flop about everywhere, I hate that with standard heavy 3.5 angleheads. Used them on mudrunner and anglebox its like they just dont want to be at whatever dam position you want them going into a corner.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Yeah i am going to try angles your way chief, Well i was going for the black box, But much confusion from the shop whether or not the recess plate fits the T2 (Of which it does) But they gave me a wee discount for the blue box so it was a done deal, Man that recess plates a perfect fit. Love how the black anglehead fits on the tube and doesnt flop about everywhere, I hate that with standard heavy 3.5 angleheads. Used them on mudrunner and anglebox its like they just dont want to be at whatever dam position you want them going into a corner.


I could of told u the plate would fit! It tells u on the site!:whistling2:
I could have sent u an 8 box for free as I have 1 in my garage!:thumbsup: New seals b ready to rock!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> I could of told u the plate would fit! It tells u on the site!:whistling2:
> I could have sent u an 8 box for free as I have 1 in my garage!:thumbsup: New seals b ready to rock!


 Cheers for thinking of me, I think you posted a pic of your mountain 
of tools once.

Something i need to know is, Can i tape, The rescess plate it, Then 8 box, Then 12 box.

I have been noticing is the 12 really does not cover the ten much, So sometimes you sand away the fine 12 edge leaving the ten edge behind, I got caught out on the last job, I dont think i paid enough attention to the ten edge, The box settings might need a tweek but once it was painted BOOM theres the ten edge, Sometimes mud wont blend sand either, Like the under layers go harder than the top layers, But i did hand trowel second coat with hotmud becouse of all the rain here and the dreaded delayed shrinkage problem so that may not have helped.

Anyway, I need to know how the 8 then 12 will go, Get that dam 12 edge further out or will the high shoulders just ruin that? Time will tell.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Cheers for thinking of me, I think you posted a pic of your mountain
> of tools once.
> 
> Something i need to know is, Can i tape, The rescess plate it, Then 8 box, Then 12 box.
> 
> I have been noticing is the 12 really does not cover the ten much, So sometimes you sand away the fine 12 edge leaving the ten edge behind, I got caught out on the last job, I dont think i paid enough attention to the ten edge, The box settings might need a tweek but once it was painted BOOM theres the ten edge, Sometimes mud wont blend sand either, Like the under layers go harder than the top layers, But i did hand trowel second coat with hotmud becouse of all the rain here and the dreaded delayed shrinkage problem so that may not have helped.
> 
> Anyway, I need to know how the 8 then 12 will go, Get that dam 12 edge further out or will the high shoulders just ruin that? Time will tell.


8/12 Caz is a great way!:thumbsup:
But I also sand the 8 before 12 so no chance of an edge showing!!


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> 8/12 Caz is a great way!:thumbsup:
> But I also sand the 8 before 12 so no chance of an edge showing!!


I got caught bad on the last one, Shiny bathroom paint, Light accross the wall, BOOM, Ten edge plain as day, You couldnt feel it with your fingers but there is was, I had to skim it. The bloody high shoulders can tip boxes leaving and edge too, The auto tools can kick you sometimes.


----------



## icerock drywall

Cazman run a bead


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I got caught bad on the last one, Shiny bathroom paint, Light accross the wall, BOOM, Ten edge plain as day, You couldnt feel it with your fingers but there is was, I had to skim it. The bloody high shoulders can tip boxes leaving and edge too, The auto tools can kick you sometimes.


Caz as long as u sand of the edges of the 8 u will not get any edges after final coat is sanded! I know what u mean when the 10 is looking back at u after!
The 8 12 combination is the best I have tried!:thumbsup:
Its funny how the same mud wont sand the same as the coat before it sometimes!:blink:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I run 5 inch 8 inch with base Then 12 with ap just run over the edges with a 6 inch knife or what ever and scrape back over laps and it comes out sweet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

The base muds here run terrible through boxes, Just drags up and turns crap.


----------



## icerock drywall

It works. Cut up a old knife and bolted it to a vac head


----------



## Aussiecontractor

cazna said:


> The base muds here run terrible through boxes, Just drags up and turns crap.




Really ? It's harder than ap that's for sure ..but you Just got to make sure you do it quickly so you don't get rocks from it setting and mix it well so there's no rocks or lumps and on the thinner side not too thick
And make sure your ready to clean out ASAP cause it's a bitch once it's starting to set in box and pump 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall

I used to run durabond 45 in my box. Not ezsand. Always mixing and cleaning and sometimes wasting. Today I use rapid coat on my 2nd coat and will never go back to mixing bags


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Cheers for thinking of me, I think you posted a pic of your mountain
> of tools once.
> 
> Something i need to know is, Can i tape, The rescess plate it, Then 8 box, Then 12 box.
> 
> I have been noticing is the 12 really does not cover the ten much, So sometimes you sand away the fine 12 edge leaving the ten edge behind, I got caught out on the last job, I dont think i paid enough attention to the ten edge, The box settings might need a tweek but once it was painted BOOM theres the ten edge, Sometimes mud wont blend sand either, Like the under layers go harder than the top layers, But i did hand trowel second coat with hotmud becouse of all the rain here and the dreaded delayed shrinkage problem so that may not have helped.
> 
> Anyway, I need to know how the 8 then 12 will go, Get that dam 12 edge further out or will the high shoulders just ruin that? Time will tell.




When I worked with PA we 8 -12 for that exact reason. Only problem we have one of the bad shoulders started. The 8 didn't always reveal them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Tell you what. This reducer plates bloody amazing. I always wondered how on earth they would edge. Well question answered. Don't need to back wipe. Its amazing.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Tell you what. This reducer plates bloody amazing. I always wondered how on earth they would edge. Well question answered. Don't need to back wipe. Its amazing.


Prob get away with the 12 on top Caz!:yes:
No chance of edges then!:thumbup:
TomG do u get these in UK?


----------



## cazna

Goes quite a long way on a fill. I'm really surprised how much extra mud a 8 box holds than a 7.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

What's it reduce down too I bought a 5 inch box but it's a bit small 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> What's it reduce down too I bought a 5 inch box but it's a bit small


you go down to 140mm


----------



## cazna

I will have to measure it tomorrow, Its bang on for the recess, I have a 5.5dm as well, Yeah nah, Not even a match for this.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Ahh perfect ..that would be awesome on a 10 inch less refilling and not to heavy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomg

VANMAN said:


> Prob get away with the 12 on top Caz!:yes:
> No chance of edges then!:thumbup:
> TomG do u get these in UK?


Sure can:
SIG Distribution
Unit 2 Quadra, Sharps Close
Portsmouth, Hants, PO3 5PS
Tel +44 02392 696 733
Fax +44 02392 661 406
[email protected]


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Tom do you sell these at CSR in Aus 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Caz you can get an internal mud applicator for the compound tube too comes in handy sometimes and then you got the cornice applicator head that attaches to it which is also a good addition 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> Caz you can get an internal mud applicator for the compound tube too comes in handy sometimes and then you got the cornice applicator head that attaches to it which is also a good addition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really mate. That's good to know.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Looks like your sorted then 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> Looks like your sorted then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol yeah mate. They are great. Well worth getting. Tapepro internal and external is the best.


----------



## D A Drywall

cazna said:


> Really mate. That's good to know.


That's a sweet collection there Cazna. Is that a wheeled flat applicator there? If so who makes it?


----------



## gazman

Aussiecontractor said:


> Tom do you sell these at CSR in Aus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CSR should be able to get it. Or here is another option. 
https://www.plasteringsupplies.com....ro-flat-box-200mm-to-140mm-reducer-plate.html


----------



## cazna

D A Drywall said:


> That's a sweet collection there Cazna. Is that a wheeled flat applicator there? If so who makes it?


West tech drywall tools brand there Chief

http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techflatapplicator.aspx


----------



## tomg

Aussiecontractor said:


> Tom do you sell these at CSR in Aus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes - should be in their system.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> West tech drywall tools brand there Chief
> 
> http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techflatapplicator.aspx


Different CSR Caz. CSR is the parent company of Gyprock in Australia. 
http://www.gyprocktrade.com.au/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## keke

you feel good when you get delivery like this at 6 am.....Hilti you pay more but always there when you need them


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer plus those gx120s are bullet proof I've had mine almost as long as my mrs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Which one has given the least amount of trouble Aussie. :jester:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Haha obviously the gx120 , It doesn't tell me it's got a headache before we start banging !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Aussiecontractor said:


> Haha obviously the gx120 , It doesn't tell me it's got a headache before we start banging !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, but she might say that the GX120 can shoot a thousand times without running out of gas. Something the mister can't do.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Haha touché!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

definitely good quality chisels


----------



## keke

bosch always does good tools....i hope this is one of them


----------



## moore

Picked up two of them.


----------



## D A Drywall2

moore said:


> Picked up two of them.


Do they produce a drier heat than propane?


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Picked up two of them.


Interesting, we never paid for heat out West and here they turn on the house heater when the taping process begins. It's so cold here the mud would never dry and the house heater is the cheapest way to go.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:KNVRENO179

Currently 17F (-8C)


----------



## gopherstateguy

Diesel/kerosine torpedoes are WAY better than propane moisture wise. Natural gas furnace or electric heat are the best options if available. Our builders are responsible for supplying heat but they are hesitant to use the furnace during drywall(dust/warranty issues). They usually will have the heating guys hook up a temp construction furnace. On jobs with no power we get stuck with propane:furious:


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Interesting, we never paid for heat out West and here they turn on the house heater when the taping process begins. It's so cold here the mud would never dry and the house heater is the cheapest way to go.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:KNVRENO179
> 
> Currently 17F (-8C)


....


----------



## moore

D A Drywall2 said:


> Do they produce a drier heat than propane?



I will not use propane! 

The kero blowers are wet heat..YES! But Propane Is a water hose!

A D/C Friend of mine texted me the other day...He said the painters were running propane on a job he finished ..and water was running down the wall from all the receptacles boxes . 

Propane is drywall's worst enemy ! You don't use it before /During..or after paint .


----------



## MrWillys

gopherstateguy said:


> Diesel/kerosine torpedoes are WAY better than propane moisture wise. Natural gas furnace or electric heat are the best options if available. Our builders are responsible for supplying heat but they are hesitant to use the furnace during drywall(dust/warranty issues). They usually will have the heating guys hook up a temp construction furnace. On jobs with no power we get stuck with propane:furious:


We don't sand in shacks in the West. Tape, Top, Skim and spray knockdown. Only commercial is smooth wall. Personally, I think textured drywall is a superior finish VS smooth wall because you have no photographing or lighting issues.

Also, we use propane for temporary heat as we don't have humidity issues like back East. Most homes use natural gas if available but rural areas use propane.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

MrWillys said:


> We don't sand in shacks in the West. Tape, Top, Skim and spray knockdown. Only commercial is smooth wall. Personally, I think textured drywall is a superior finish VS smooth wall because you have no photographing or lighting issues.
> 
> Also, we use propane for temporary heat as we don't have humidity issues like back East. Most homes use natural gas if available but rural areas use propane.


In Western Colorado you couldn't sell a spray on texture even for a Motel 6 job. Either a light hand applied texture, smooth finish or colored plaster. We DO use a lot of propane heat. Sometimes electric heaters. Along with air movers and maybe crack the windows for a few hours during the day to rid the moisture. But our ambient relative humidity is a lot lower than back east.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Also, we use propane for temporary heat as we don't have humidity issues like back East.



So you created your own humidity ? :blink:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

moore said:


> So you created your own humidity ? :blink:


Mostly created heat. The problem with kerosene heat is that it gives off soot and makes the air almost unbreathable. Leaves soot on the ceilings above the heater. Like a pack of cigar smokers in the unit. By product of burning propane is a little cleaner. Slightly open windows allow moisture to escape.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Mostly created heat. The problem with kerosene heat is that it gives off soot and makes the air almost unbreathable. Leaves soot on the ceilings above the heater. Like a pack of cigar smokers in the unit. By product of burning propane is a little cleaner. Slightly open windows allow moisture to escape.


I've had snow the past 2 days that is so dry you can sweep it off the concrete and it is dry below. Snowing and only 68% humidity. Rick just doesn't understand how dry we are out West. Huge storm over California right now so looks like I'll be cleaning the driveway in the am again.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

MrWillys said:


> I've had snow the past 2 days that is so dry you can sweep it off the concrete and it is dry below. Snowing and only 68% humidity. Rick just doesn't understand how dry we are out West. Huge storm over California right now so looks like I'll be cleaning the driveway in the am again.


Good. I hope that snow comes Colorado way. One thing to note is that when heat is typically needed, the outside air is usually fairly cold. And cold air carries much less moisture than warmer air. Wood dries up to less than 7% moisture here when it is cold out. So a window opened just a little allows a room to shed a lot of humidity. As you get closer to 100% humidity adding even a little more moisture can be a real problem I'm sure.


----------



## moore

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Mostly created heat. The problem with kerosene heat is that it gives off soot and makes the air almost unbreathable. Leaves soot on the ceilings above the heater. Like a pack of cigar smokers in the unit. By product of burning propane is a little cleaner. Slightly open windows allow moisture to escape.


Bullchit !


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I've had snow the past 2 days that is so dry you can sweep it off the concrete and it is dry below. Snowing and only 68% humidity. Rick just doesn't understand how dry we are out West. Huge storm over California right now so looks like I'll be cleaning the driveway in the am again.


Rick Is no idiot !! I know the West Is dry!! I think the whole Country knows this!! It's no big news!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Rick Is no idiot !! I know the West Is dry!! I think the whole Country knows this!! It's no big news!


example, in the bay area fog comes in most mornings. We would use 5 minute USG lightweight for patches. When I moved here it would set too fast and I switched to 20. We're getting moisture this year. They're talking about the Truckee river getting to flood stage.
I think our reservoirs will fill this year so agriculture will have plenty of water (they use 80%) and lawns in LA will be green. I shoveled snow for about 2 1/2 hours this morning with more to come.


----------



## krafty

new boxes extension handles spotter and pump,also angle sander! He shoots,he scores!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Another angle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Should I lubricate this pump before drowning it in mud? Never had a new one, if so will silicone spray do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Yes, silicon.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

krafty said:


> Should I lubricate this pump before drowning it in mud? Never had a new one, if so will silicone spray do it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Run a bunch of water through it too.


----------



## krafty

Thanks, I figured she'd need a lube before the heavy pumpin' started lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Picked this up this morning!:thumbup:
Should b good for cleaning the tools on site as u just throw the hose into a bucket or barrel or stream!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Put mud threw that new washing tool and spray texture


----------



## VANMAN

icerock drywall said:


> Put mud threw that new washing tool and spray texture


HaHaHa I would try but we don't do texture over here!
Everything is smoothwall I think u guys call it!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke

i love these drills


----------



## gordie

Someone told me Hilti has a new dry wall gun?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

They have a boss new stereo, I picked one up couple weeks ago it charges battery's plays Bluetooth and is digital


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

it's too big......I don't like to carry around anything bulky and heavy


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nah Not that big compared to some other site radios and it's only heavier because it's got a charger built in. But nothing to complain about has a good sound too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> it's too big......I don't like to carry around anything bulky and heavy


 Yeah im with you, Love my small milwaulkie (Cant spell it) I usually just battery run, Heaps of noise dont need any more.


----------



## MrWillys

I went satellite more than 10 years ago and haven't looked back. 60's, 70's and Willies Roadhouse (old country) is what I listen to.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Fair enough each to their own I guess ...I'll me taking my man size stereo else where to crank some beats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting

Dewalt collated screwgun attachement for the DEWALT DCF620. 
Order it from amazone 89$, delivered in 3 day. Easy to install. Easy to feed the strip in the gun. I had no miss at all today. Not really good for the inside corner. The balance wasn't bad. The added weight did not border me. Really good to tack the sheet with.


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting

A floor sweeper magnet...

Sound funny, but like it a lot. Just took 15 min going around the house picking up the screw. Went I'm on my still on don't catch any screw at all or roll on it. Up on the baker, same idea. Kneed down, no nasty little bugger. 

It is gona become part of my systeme for sure.


----------



## gordie

I think it's a good idea'er Lemmy .
I sweep constantly bro


----------



## cazna

Wow the 14 box and flushers are built solid.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Wow the 14 box and flushers are built solid.


Ur a buying machine Caz! Thought I was bad!
Let us know haw the flushers get on!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Wow the 14 box and flushers are built solid.


Ur a buying machine Caz! Thought I was bad!
Let us know haw the flushers get on!:thumbsup:
And what the hell r that paddle looking things???


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Ur a buying machine Caz! Thought I was bad!
> Let us know haw the flushers get on!:thumbsup:
> And what the hell r that paddle looking things???


Lol, Actually been a while since i got some tools, They cost a bit, $200 just for customs and bio security fees?

Those flushers are well built, The weight of them is surprising, I like to use the tapepro plastic body head on the small tube but for the high or awkward stuff out comes the tube internal mud head and flusher, Also been wondering how fuse in corners will go using a flusher to bed it in.

That box is a tank of thing, Those springs have a lot of force pushing the door shut. 

You mean this Vanman, The small pan mixer?
Ive been using the wee red propeller type but they fall off the end of the stem? Then egg beaters, They go ok but i added these to try out, I do quite a lot of pan mixing, Surprising how much you can do with a pan of setting mud, Then go mix another and so on, Almost just the same and doing a bucket mix then trying to use it before it goes off so sometimes i go days just mixing pans and using it, Dont get caught out at lunch breaks with mud to use up so much then.


http://www.all-wall.com/Dan-O-Mini-Mixer.html


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Lol, Actually been a while since i got some tools, They cost a bit, $200 just for customs and bio security fees?
> 
> Those flushers are well built, The weight of them is surprising, I like to use the tapepro plastic body head on the small tube but for the high or awkward stuff out comes the tube internal mud head and flusher, Also been wondering how fuse in corners will go using a flusher to bed it in.
> 
> That box is a tank of thing, Those springs have a lot of force pushing the door shut.
> 
> You mean this Vanman, The small pan mixer?
> Ive been using the wee red propeller type but they fall off the end of the stem? Then egg beaters, They go ok but i added these to try out, I do quite a lot of pan mixing, Surprising how much you can do with a pan of setting mud, Then go mix another and so on, Almost just the same and doing a bucket mix then trying to use it before it goes off so sometimes i go days just mixing pans and using it, Dont get caught out at lunch breaks with mud to use up so much then.
> 
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Dan-O-Mini-Mixer.html


U not heard of a stick and a bucket?:thumbsup:
Customs r a bitch that's for sure:furious: If I see something on all-wall for say $200 well its going to be at least £200 here!


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Wow the 14 box and flushers are built solid.


I don't see the need for 14" box .....but at least it's power assist ...... give us a good review 

PS: i hope doesn't end up on Ebay


----------



## gopherstateguy

New parts day! The old Concorde is now easy clean.


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> I don't see the need for 14" box .....but at least it's power assist ...... give us a good review
> 
> PS: i hope doesn't end up on Ebay


 See this, Thats the west, sun sets over that sea casting light accross ceilings and walls like you woudnt believe. Amazing sunsets.

Hoping the 14 helps with that, Hope it doesnt become an ebay item either


----------



## Aussiecontractor

The west coast is the best coast 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> The west coast is the best coast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They get much better, Bit late on this one but its not to bad, My family from other side of the island take off to watch the sunsets when they come and stay.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

What do you think. 

https://www.facebook.com/TapeTech/videos/1611313648942082/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Not bad, Looks flimsey though, Still bent over picking it it up and putting it down. 

I love my stand.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

How's ya 14 inch power assist going 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> How's ya 14 inch power assist going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Looks awesome all shiny new and clean :whistling2:

Havent had a lash yet, Bloody swamped out with small jobs, Its weird, Mid winter, Heaps of work everyone busy just small stuff, Got a full house coming so dirty it i shall, And prob clean and polish it after.

Just pricing a 4m high raking ceiling house, The 14 power assist might be the shiz for that?


----------



## keke

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What do you think.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TapeTech/videos/1611313648942082/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you have a tube make 1 by yourself


----------



## gazman

This works for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq2_9d_l92o


----------



## cazna

I cant see anybodys clips anymore, Just a black screen


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> I cant see anybodys clips anymore, Just a black screen


no problem here.....time to format or go shopping


----------



## VANMAN

Got myself a L5 extendable handle and a Columbia 3 flusher and a measuring device!:thumbup:






Wont let me upload no more so I will try after this post!


----------



## VANMAN

Here! Sorry about angle!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Got myself a L5 extendable handle and a Columbia 3 flusher and a measuring device!:thumbup:
> View attachment 38913
> Wont let me upload no more so I will try after this post!


new toys, boxes of mud .... looks like you started to be busy again .... :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> new toys, boxes of mud .... looks like you started to be busy again .... :thumbsup:


Busy is an understatement! Man nothing for months now got 1 at 330sqm and another about 400sqm!:blink:
Then I get a call yesterday to price 2 at 500sqm each! They r not till November thank f*ck as busy up till then.
Its not so bad then and the boxes of mud r from the states which I have just started using and pretty happy with!:thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy

I picked this up off craigslist for $350. Didn't need another gun and Level5 wouldn't have been my first choice, but couldn't pass up the bargain. Brought it in to work and strung a case of tape, no issues. It ran great with very little drag.


----------



## VANMAN

gopherstateguy said:


> I picked this up off craigslist for $350. Didn't need another gun and Level5 wouldn't have been my first choice, but couldn't pass up the bargain. Brought it in to work and strung a case of tape, no issues. It ran great with very little drag.


That's the new model gun!:yes:
I bought 1 a while ago and yes it runs well and about the same as my Columbia gun!:thumbsup:
$350 is a steel that's for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

VANMAN said:


> Here! Sorry about angle!:thumbsup:


That device works well if my worker could use a tape measure!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Found this at the hardware store for $1.99 for 4 patchs
Thought I'd give it a test on a blind corner patch where nobody will see


























Seems strong sanded up well bit humpy but you can hide it 

I went back and bought the whole shop









Perfect for patching light holes and other fill ins I wouldn't use it in high end homes tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> Found this at the hardware store for $1.99 for 4 patchs
> Thought I'd give it a test on a blind corner patch where nobody will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems strong sanded up well bit humpy but you can hide it
> 
> I went back and bought the whole shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for patching light holes and other fill ins I wouldn't use it in high end homes tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They work well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah,they are great I'm liking them I did about 20 patches in 5 hours when normally take 8 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Thats a good price! Ive taken metal flashing 4x4" cut with snips, and topped with fibafuse.


----------



## krafty

New to me anyway










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86

krafty said:


> New to me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice, an old tapepro or blueline ?...


----------



## krafty

It is a Blueline,the guy said it’s 15 years old. Had to get cutter blades and new creaser wheel.Oiled it up and it runs good. The only problem I have is when I run it out of mud the plunger doesn’t come all the way open. I’m guessing a new cable is the fix? Will get that and replace it. Besides that real smooth running. Price was right at 500 usd with gooseneck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Is it the detachable head model?


----------



## krafty

Yes the head comes off on it.The old owner told me it had always done that.So not really sure on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86

krafty said:


> It is a Blueline,the guy said it’s 15 years old. Had to get cutter blades and new creaser wheel.Oiled it up and it runs good. The only problem I have is when I run it out of mud the plunger doesn’t come all the way open. I’m guessing a new cable is the fix? Will get that and replace it. Besides that real smooth running. Price was right at 500 usd with gooseneck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure the cable will fix that, did you try to oil the plunger hole? I have the same problem, if I dont oil it frequently.


----------



## gazman

krafty said:


> Yes the head comes off on it.The old owner told me it had always done that.So not really sure on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats excellent, it makes it super easy to clean. Love mine. The adjustable brake is another great feature.


----------



## krafty

Ok I’ll pull it apart and oil that and yes I think I like it so far! Thanks guys for input.We are doing 9ft ceilings now,seems easier to banjo top corners. I’m not a master of it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

after 7 years and a lot abuse it's time for an upgrade


----------



## krafty

Just picked this Tel-Pro up for $100 that’s a deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

krafty said:


> Just picked this Tel-Pro up for $100 that’s a deal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are tanks .. you can't kill them !!my brother has one thats nearly 20 years old .


----------



## krafty

Yeah I need it, they stuck me hanging with a “Millennial” who can’t hold his end of the deal up! LOL, “It’s too heavy Chris.”I said “Just screw off, can you hold that up?!?!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

krafty said:


> Yeah I need it, they stuck me hanging with a “Millennial” who can’t hold his end of the deal up! LOL, “It’s too heavy Chris.”I said “Just screw off, can you hold that up?!?!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing worse than having someone on one end of the sheet that doesn't know how to handle it .


----------



## krafty

So true, and I tell him get on the same side of the board to carry them. I said ,”The white side, and he’s like “ The right side?” LOL !
So I fought with about five boards with him 
not doing that , and I remembered what an old guy did to me, we’re headed through a door and the sheet “ accidentally “ kept hitting the jamb ! Got ya sucka! He got better after a few times of that, yaaaas!!🤼*♀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drywallisair

*Try Toolriver*



2buckcanuck said:


> Just for the gun, (+ bats) it would cost me over $500 bucks. Here in canuck land.
> 
> let me guess, you got everything for under $500, down there in the land of the free
> 
> Congratulations though, It's sorta like welcoming a new member into the family eh':thumbup:



Try the new Canuck site that has come online.


I've purchased there and was pleased to get the best deal, and timely shipping.


They don't charge tax or shipping for orders over $500 which beats everyone I've seen.


www.Toolriver.ca


Waiting for them to have shirts....


----------



## CanadianBoarder

Look forward to blasting away some texture this summer. No more waiting for the air tank to fill.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## David Henry

i'm using Milwaulee tool bag and it's an excellent tool bag with plenty of tool pockets. There is an open pocket on the front and 2 small pockets on the side with 2 additional loops for a couple of screwdrivers also. The base is plastic so sits up straight quite nicely. There are also 4 small pockets around the bag, 1 at the front and 3 inside which is quite handy for keeping small items.


----------

